# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004



## Blauortsand

:z 
Gefangen habe ich dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht!
War aber auch nicht los!!
Bin aber auf jeden Fall schon wieder heiß!!!!:z 
Da geht doch bald wieder was!

Ich habe mir mal gedacht ich werde in der nächsten Zeit gar nicht so viel Zeit haben um laufend lange Fangberichte zu schreiben und dachte ich mache hier mal nen Thread auf wo ich dann immer mal meine Fänge so reinsetze dann habe ich wieder mehr Zeit mich auf`s Angeln zu konzentrieren!!
 Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Bock eure Fänge hier reinzusetzen! Das würde dann immer einen recht schnellen Überblick auf die momentanen Fangaussichten geben!

Ich werde dann immer versuchen Fotos reinzustellen und die Fangbedingungen nach bestimmten Kriterien niederzuschreiben.
Ich glaube es macht auch Sinn Schneidertage festzuhalten!!

Kriterien:
-Angelmethode 
-Köder
-Windrichtung (auflandig,ablandig, von der Seite,....)
-Wassertrübung
-Wassertiefe
-Strömung
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne)
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser

Ich würde es echt gut finden von euch was zu lesen, ich schreibe hier dann auf jeden Fall (oh man vielleicht bin ich schon zu optimistisch) meine Fangmeldungen hier rein!

Übrigens am 15.01. endet die Schonzeit für die dänischen Küstengewässer also reinhauen!
Wenn ihr hier oben vorbei kommt und los wollt sagt bescheid ich werde auf jedenfall angreifen in den nächsten Monaten!

Die hier vom letzten Herbst habe ich übrigens heute geräucherterweise verzerrt-lecker!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

Nicht schlecht der Gedanke....
- Wassertemp. und Lufttemp. wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Blauortsand

@Dorschdiggler
Oh ja - ganz vergessen das halte ich sonst auch immer fest!


----------



## Maddin

Hallo Jelle,

nette Idee. Dann mal los und füll den Thread, aber säch mol....bei 40 Kuttertagen im Jahr willst du den Thread füllen? Optimist Keine Familie? oder hast du nen privaten Hausstrand?


----------



## Blauortsand

@Maddin
Ach so ca. 3mal die Woche angeln passt schon, und wenn was geht dann halt öfter!


----------



## janko

gute idee--

dann erstelle doch gleich mal eine art tabelle, in die man dann die daten eintragen kann.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Ach so ca. 3mal die Woche angeln passt schon


 ...werde ab sofort die Überschrift über meinem Avatar ändern..... Ich bin a nicht mal halb so verrückt wie Du


----------



## Blauortsand

@janko
ich dachte mir ich kopier mir die Kriterien immer raus und schreibe dann einfach dahinter vielleicht mache ich mir auch ne Wordvorlage oder so was!

@Dickdorschdiggler
Also ich habe da schon ganz verrückte Montagen von dir im Board gesehen ich glaube "Katze" oder so hieß dat dingens!


----------



## MxkxFxsh

Privatstrand ?? Eher wäre interessant, mit welchem Job er sich sowas leisten kann, nicht nur Knetemäßig sondern auch zeitmäßig.  ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> ich glaube "Katze" oder so hieß dat dingens


 :q :q die Katze ist von Deichkind...ich hab das Teil nur "verfeinert" in Kombi mit 'nem Hansen....
Und "Dickdorschdiggler" - das wär's ja.... 


> mit welchem Job er sich sowas leisten kann


 ... würde mich auch interessieren ;+


----------



## Blauortsand

Was für Geld - ich bin Schüler!


----------



## Truttafriend

So eine Fangstatistik wäre Klasse. Da mach ich mit. Ich glaube sogar sotwas hatte letztes Jahr schonmal einer Vorgeschlagen. Der wollte das über Excel machen. Ist irgendwie versandet.



> Übrigens am 15.01. endet die Schonzeit für die dänischen Küstengewässer also reinhauen!


Gilt aber nur für Bunte. Sprich ich gehe das ganze Jahr auf Mefos in DK&SH, gefärbte Trutten schütze ich aber (wie auch fast alle Dänen) das ganze Jahr. Dürfte ruhig Gesetz sein. Wäre eine noch effektivere Schonzeit.


----------



## Blauortsand

@Truttafriend
Ja sicher die braunen Schläuche werden möglichst schonend sofort zurückgesetzt keine Frage!
Aber hier im Flensburger Bereich gibt es Schongebiete in denen gar nicht gefischt werden darf bis zum 15.01. sowie ganzjährig geschonte Gebiete!
Auf jedenfall ist halt dieses Datum immer Saisonauftakt für mich - obwohl ja fast immer Saison ist, aber ab dann gehts halt meist richtig ab!
Nen Kollege hatte übrigens Sonntag ne 45er und 50er beide Blank und Fett berichtete er!
Ich glaube ich fahre gleich auch noch mal los!!


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 13.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Weißer Hansen Flash 16gr, Kinetic Wobbler Grün-Silber 18gr 
-Windrichtung :Südwest 3 später 1 , paralel zum Ufer
-Wassertrübung :Sehr stark
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufendes Wasser
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 5 Grad
Fische: kein einziger Zupfer
Sonstiges : Waren noch 3 Angler dort schon seit 12.00 hatten aber auch nichts!


----------



## Reppi

Hallo Jelle ; 
gute Idee !!!!!!
Medo und Free werden ihre beiden von Samstag wohl auch noch reinstellen.
Das einzige was ich dazu beitragen kann:c ist der Luftdruck ,der von 979 auf 1018 am Tag gestiegen ist. Macht sich die neue Casio doch noch nützlich:q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## peter II

wäre auch noch ganz interessant wo, oder:g 

apropos 1974 geboren und noch Schüler  da habe ich wohl was falsch gemacht:e


----------



## Fyggi

Erst einmal ein Hallo an alle Mefo-/Küsenverrückten,

ein tolles Lob an dieses Board. Bin schreibermäßg neu hier, profitiere aber als Leser schon eine ganze Weile. Ich fische jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren auf Mefo`s an der Küste, allerdings lediglich max. 1-2 Wochen im Frühjahr und dann im Herbst (Anfahrt aus dem Raum Hannover, Familie, Beruf etc......, ihr werde das kennen!).  Hut ab vor eurem familiären, schon fast intimen Umgang (nicht sexistisch gemeint !!!)   Umgang!!!

Zum Thema: ich habe über die Jahre über jedes Fischen Buch gefürt. Allerdings stelle ich immer wieder fest, das mir persönlich das fangtechnisch so viel noch nicht gebracht hat. Die "guten"Vorraussetzungen sind bekannt, aber auch nicht immer fängig. Wer hat es nicht schon erlebt, das er mit einem schlechten Gefühl losgefahren ist, weil die "Sucht" wieder durchkam, der Wind auf Nord-Ost gedreht hat, die Temperatur in den Keller gerutscht ist und trotzdem was hängengeblieben ist.  Ich habe gleich am Anfang meiner Passion in Hubertsberg 2 schöne Mefo`s "durch Zufall" verhaften können, weil ich bei dem eigentlich viel zu starken Wind und sonstigen widrigen Bedingungen doch noch "nur noch mal so zwischendurch" neben dem Blinkern meine Wurffähigkeit testen wollte und überhaupt nicht mit einem Biss gerechnet habe. 
Aus den Jahren heraus denke ich, man muß zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein, das ist das Problem. Oft scheint das gute Beissverhalten regional ziemlich eingeschränkt zu sein, eine globale Wettereinschätzung würde meiner Einschätzung nach da nicht viel bringen. Vielleicht ist bei der Idee hier mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ?! Ich stimme aber zu, daß das, weil einfach interessant, auf jeden Fall eine Berreicherung für das "Gesamtprojekt Mefo" ist, wenn auch vielleicht nicht so effektiv.

Wollte nichts schlechtreden, nichts für ungut!!!

Mark


----------



## Gnilftz

Moin Fyggi,
herzlich Willkommen an Board!!! :m 
Ich denke schon, daß man Daten über Wetterbedingungen, Strömung, Windrichtung, Temp etc geziel auswerten kann, aber erst die Masse machts...    
Ich persönlich habe keine Lust hier zu posten und 100 Leser (die hier nie was posten) profitieren davon... Ich bin gerne bereit einem Neuling zu helfen, aber n büschen muß schon selbst erforscht werden. Ich denke, daß diese seeeeehr gute Idee, leider nicht so funktionieren wird.
Aber egal, Hauptsache man ist am Wasser und hat Spaß.   

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Fyggi

Hallo  Heiko

ich gebe dir Recht, das es unbefriedigend ist, wenn einige Wenige ihr Wissen weitergeben und der Rest, mich grundsätzlich eingeschlossen, davon profitiert. Allerdings muss man sich auch erst einmal mit der Materie „Forum“ auseinandersetzen und eine normale Scheu, sich schriftlich vor `zig Leuten zu artikulieren, verlieren.

Dann kommt dazu, das ich selbst zwar auch schon über eine gewisse Erfahrung verfüge  (konnte bis jetzt knapp 60 Mefo`s bis 68 cm verhaften, allerding davon nur 4 mit der Fliegenrute –seufz-). Ich habe aber keinen ständigen Kontakt zur Küste, bzw. Gleichgesinnten von der Küste, da ich einfach die Zeit habe, um die Ostsee öfters „heimzusuchen“.  Da ist das Weitergeben von eigenen Erfahrungen auf einen etwas dürftigen Hintergund an Erfahrungen gebettet. Aber ich werde es in Zukunft auch mal versuchen, mich einzubringen. Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere ja wie ich und „outet“ sich auch einmal in Form eines oder mehrere Postings!?

TL

Mark


----------



## Blauortsand

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen Fyggi!
Dein username ist doch auch der einer Fliege nach der sich dann ein Angelclub auf Fyn benannt hat oder so ähnlich!?
Ich teile nicht ganz deine Meinung das Auswertung nichts bringen, habe zum Beispiel festgestellt, dass wenn Kollegen aus Eckernförde an einem Tag gut fangen , das hier am selben Tag und unter ähnlichen Bedingungen auch oftmals gut gefangen wird! Aber das ist natürlich persönliche Einschätzung!


----------



## sunny

Tachchen,

finde ich eine gute Idee, werde mich hoffentlich rege beteiligen können.

Zu den Bedenken: Es wird immer wieder Schnorries geben, die jeden Tip für einen Fangplatz annehmen aber nie einen preis geben würden. Arme "Lichter".

So'n Quatsch, als ob man sich gegenseitig was weg fängt. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch für den Anderen.

sunny


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 16.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic Wobbler Grün-Silber 18gr , Falk Fish Wobbler 18gr
             Weiß-Blau+Grün-Gelb-Rot
-Windrichtung :Südwest 3 später 1 , paralel zum Ufer
-Wassertrübung : Anfangs Klar - kein Fisch-dann trübe und Fische
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :10.00-17.00 , Beißzeit:14.00-15-00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufendes Wasser
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2-4Grad
Angler:Grabi, Jelle, Sven
Fische: 3 + mehrere Aussteiger , 1 Grönländer und zwei Braunefür jeden einen!
Sonstiges : Fische haben vom Übergang vom Klaren zum Trüben gebissen

Sven`s Erste überhaupt:


----------



## Blauortsand

Grabi:


----------



## Blauortsand

:q


----------



## Blauortsand




----------



## Blauortsand




----------



## Blauortsand

#h 
Alles zurückgesetzt!


----------



## südlicht

Hai Jelle!

#r , tolle Fische! Na denn mal Petri!

Es wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder bei euch da oben aufschlage....

Tight lines,

Eric :m


----------



## Medo

@ Blauortsand

schöne Bilder!! Schönes Ding!!

Glückwunsch aus dem verregneten Reinbek zu solch einem Fisch!!

Auch wenn er wieder schwimmt, tut gut gelle Grabi !?


----------



## Fischbox

Klasse Jelle!!!!#6#6#6 Tolle Fotoserie vom Fang eines wunderschönen Fisches!!#6#6


----------



## Gnilftz

Woooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!! :z 
Moin Jelle!!!
Petri!!! 
Klasse Fotos !!!#r 
Ich glaube ich muß morgen auch los... nach den Bildern kann ich gar nicht anders... :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Blauortsand

Ja - danke Euch!
Wir werden morgen auch wieder losziehen um die Forellchen zu jagen!
Gestern am 15.1. hatte ich auch noch einen Grönländer aber vergessen einzutragen!


----------



## Mefo

Super Geile Bilder und Toller Bericht echt klasse:m :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler

.....super...astreine Bilderserie.....das macht Lust auf mehr .... :m 
ich glaube das mit morgen muss ich mir ernsthaft überlegen...Haushalt und Family sind immer da, aber das Silber  
Nee nee, lieber nich .... Sonntag ist meine Zeit gekommen....
#h #h


----------



## Karstein

@ Blauortsand: perfekte Bilder, danke dafür - und noch größeren Dank für C&R!!! 

Grüße an den echten Waidmann

Karsten


----------



## Thorbi

Hi Jungs!

Echt geile Seite hier! Sag mal "Blauortsand", wo habt ihr die 3 Mefos denn gefangen? Die Stelle kenne ich ja wirklich überhaupt nicht!!

Grüße von Thorbi


----------



## Fischbox

Moin und "Herzlich Willkommen on Board" Thorbi!!#h
Hast 'ne sagenhaft gute Signatur!!#6#6#6


----------



## südlicht

Hai Thorbi 

Auch von hier aus ein herzliches Willkommen on Board....

Viel Spass hier und viele dicke Fische!

Tight lines,

Eric :m


----------



## Thorbi

Sagt mal, wie kann man hier denn Bilder anhängen??????


----------



## Reppi

Hallo Jelle !!
Tolle Strecke die ihr da gemacht habt !!
Ich habe den PC eigentlich nur angeschmissen,um den Wetterbericht zu schauen.......nun ist mir das Wetter egal !!!!! 
@Thorbi
Auch von mir ein WELCOME bei den Verrückten :m :m 
Wenn Du rechts unten auf Antworten gehst, den Button Datei anhängen drücken und dann aus deinem Bildordner Bild einfügen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thorbi

Danke Reppi:z 

Diese Mefo habe ich letzte Woche in Schönhagen! In letzter Zeit hatte ich leider nur Grönländer, aber auch die sind ja eine Bereicherung fürs Auge!

Schönes Wochenende und vielleicht kommt ja noch ein wenig Silber zum Vorschein!


----------



## Reppi

Glückwunsch Thorbi !
Endlich mal jemand der auch in Schönhagen angelt !:m 
Gru´Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand

@Thorbi

Herzlich Willkommen!#h 
Die Stelle liegt in der Flensburger Innenförde genauere Angaben will ich nicht machen - es  gibt sehr viele gute Stellen und die Fische muß mann aktiv suchen die Angler die auf den "Hotspots" stehen fangen meist eh weniger! 


Datum: 17.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Lotto Spinner 12gr , Falk Fish Wobbler 18gr
-Farben: Grün-Gelb-Rot
-Windrichtung :Ost -Nordost 5-6
-Wassertrübung : 20 Meter breiter sehr trüber streifen
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel-stark
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :10.00-15.30 , Beißzeit:12.00-15-00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: steigendes Wasser, sehr hoch
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2-4Grad
Angler:Jelle
Fische: 3 Fische alles zurück (Grönländer + 1 Gefärbter)
Sonstiges : Fische haben vom Übergang vom Klaren zum Trüben gebissen
Grabi un Christian waren auch 2 Stunden da und Christian hatte auch 3 Fische
Zeitweilig/Stellenweise sehr starker Krautgang


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 18.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Falk Fish Wobbler 18gr, Kinetic Wobbler 18gr
-Farben: Blau- Weiß,Gelb-Grün,Blau silber
-Windrichtung : südwest 3-4
-Wassertrübung : Klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: niedrig über Nacht ca.1/2 Meter gefallen
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2-4Grad
Angler:Jelle, Christian , Clemens
Fische: - ,ein versiebter Biss, bei nem Kollegen ein Aussteiger auf Fliege und bei nem anderen Kollegen ein Aussteiger auf Blinker
Sonstiges : Bisse kurz vor der Dämmerung


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 19.01.
-Angelmethode :Fliegenfischen
-Köder : Garnele,Fyggie
-Farben: Gelb-Grün,Orange
-Windrichtung : Nordwest 4 (im Rücken)
-Wassertrübung : Klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 1.5m
-Strömung:wenig
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: sehr niedrig
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2-4Grad
Angler:Jelle
Fische: -


----------



## Reppi

Mensch Jelle das "freut" mich das Du mal nichts hattest; mir lief schon der Sabber runter; soviel Kontakte hatte ich die letzten beiden Jahre im Forellenpuff nicht...:q    
Aber hier kann ich lesen,was machbar wäre wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte:c :c 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## mot67

ich fänds ganz gut, wenn der thread hier wirklich nur zum dokumentieren der aktuellen fänge benutzt werden würde.
vielleicht macht einer nen parallel-thread zum gratulieren auf....


----------



## Blauortsand

Kälteeinbruch!
Halbe Stunde im Wasser, Eis an den Ringen anderen Angler getroffen der nichts hatte Abriss raus aus dem Wasser (1Grad) und ab ins Warme!


----------



## Medo

@ blauortsand

von wegen kälteeinbruch!!

hab auf der webcam keine Eisbrecher gesehen 

gruss jörg


----------



## Blauortsand

@Medo ich wäre ja heute losgegangen wenn nicht das wasser in den Taschen meiner Watjacke gefroren gewesen wäre! 
Da verging mir dann die Lust noch den Abstecher an die Silberküste zu machen!!

Bin halt nen Kaltduscher - ne nicht wirklich aber ich habe so das Gefühl das die Forellen durch die Kälte keinen Bock mehr haben und mit schlechtem Gefühl gehe ich nicht los!


----------



## surfertoni

endlich mal wieder los und glück gehabt...

Datum: 24.01.
-Spot: bei Dänisch Nienhof (wanne mit süsswassereinläufen)
-Angelmethode :Spiro
-Köder :streamer
-Farben: Gelb
-Windrichtung :süd 1-2, ablandig
-Wassertrübung : klar bis leicht angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: leichte
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15 - 17 uhr, Beißzeit:15.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: normal
Wassertemperatur :
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 1-2 Grad
Fische: 1 mefo 46 cm 
Sonstiges : ausser dem einen fisch hat sich gar nix getan, hab mir mageninhalt angesehen: 3 fette seeringelwürmer


----------



## Dorschdiggler

#v Klasse Toni.....Gratuliere.....uups#t #t 
sorry, hab glatt vergessen, dass ich nicht (hier) gratulieren soll :q


----------



## mot67

ich dachte einfach, es dient der übersichtlichkeit des threads, 
wenn nicht auf jede fangmeldung ein bis zwei seiten gratulationen kommen (nur hier)


----------



## Blauortsand

Es War Kalt die letzten beiden Tage!


----------



## Blauortsand

Fische waren da - leider nur Braune!


----------



## Blauortsand

:s


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum:26.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler 18 gr 
-Farben: Blau Silber
-Windrichtung : Süd 3
-Wassertrübung : Klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung:mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-15.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser:  niedrig
Wassertemperatur :2 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte -3°C
Angler:Jelle
Fische: 7 Braune zwischen 45 und 65 cm + 3-4 Aussteiger


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum:27.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler 18 gr 
-Farben: Blau Silber
-Windrichtung : Süd 3
-Wassertrübung : Klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömungittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :12.00-14.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: niedrig
Wassertemperatur :2 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte -3°C
Angler:Jelle
Fische: 1 Braune  45 + 1 Aussteiger


----------



## Tinsen

> _Original geschrieben von Gnilftz _
> *Moin Fyggi,
> herzlich Willkommen an Board!!! :m
> Ich denke schon, daß man Daten über Wetterbedingungen, Strömung, Windrichtung, Temp etc geziel auswerten kann, aber erst die Masse machts...
> Ich persönlich habe keine Lust hier zu posten und 100 Leser (die hier nie was posten) profitieren davon... Ich bin gerne bereit einem Neuling zu helfen, aber n büschen muß schon selbst erforscht werden. Ich denke, daß diese seeeeehr gute Idee, leider nicht so funktionieren wird.
> Aber egal, Hauptsache man ist am Wasser und hat Spaß.
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko #h *



genau, wenn alle so denken würden wir du, dann würde die idee in der tat nicht funktionieren.

"das mittelmaß schweigt, die besten geben  ab"

ganz nach dem motto: "geben und bekommen"

ich bin der festen überzeugung, wenn man erfahrungen und wissen weitergibt und anderen damit hilft, daß man es etwas zeitversetzt mehrfach zurückbekommt....


----------



## Gnilftz

@ tinsen
Sicher hast du Recht, wenn du sagst es funzt nicht, wenn alle so denken wie du, Problem ist doch, es denken viele wie ich.
Wo sind denn Deine genauen Fake, äh Fangmeldungen? Wo von den anderen Mefospezies? Geht im Moment keiner los??? 
Ich finde die von Blauerortsand Klasse, aber in einer festen Gruppe, wo alle posten...und jeder von jedem profitiert!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Tinsen

ich wohne in berlin. da ist nix mit mefofangen. leider ....


----------



## Gnilftz

Dann hast Du wahrlich ein Problem
regelmäßig auf Mefo zu fischen.   
Wenn es Dich mal nach SH verschlägt, dann gib mal Laut und wir gehen zusammen Fischen!!! :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## janko

hallo,-
also ich finde das hier auch eine gute idee-und wenn ich-aus berlin-nächste woche für 2 tage mal wieder anne küste bin, so will ich in dieser rubrik auch von der küste mecklenburgs berichten.
pertri-!


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum:29.01.
-Spot: Flensburger Innenförde
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler 18 gr , Hakuma Sild
-Farben: Blau Silber, Grün-Silber
-Windrichtung : Südwest 3
-Wassertrübung : Klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung : mittel , Wind paralel zum Ufer
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne/Schneetreiben
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-17.00 bis 3h bgebissen danach nichts mehr
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: mittel
Wassertemperatur :2 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2°C
Angler:Jelle+Jan
Fische: Jelle: 3Braune +1 Blanke +2 Aussteiger
            Jan : 1Braune + 4 Aussteiger


----------



## Blauortsand

Jan:


----------



## Blauortsand

:z


----------



## Blauortsand

:q


----------



## Blauortsand

52er


----------



## Ace

sehr ungemütlich aber bei solchen Fischen würde mich das weniger stören#6


----------



## Blauortsand

Soll ja jetzt auch wieder was gemütlicher werden - da werde ich jetzt auch verstärkt wieder angreifen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> da werde ich jetzt auch verstärkt wieder angreifen


 ..... :q :q 
Das'n Scherz - oder
Noch verstärkter geht doch gar nicht  :q


----------



## Blauortsand

@Dorschdiggler
Doch sicher ich muss nur mein Schlafpensum etwas reduzieren!


----------



## Gnilftz

@ Jelle
Moin!
Dein Thread grenzt schon fast an Psychoterror!!!   
Wenn ich losgehe, drehe ich im Moment nur Nullrunden und wenn ich dann ein Posting von Dir in diesem Thread sehe, bin ich völlig fertig!!! :q :q :q
Weiterso!!! Mach uns fertig!!! #6
Tight Lines
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> ich muss nur mein Schlafpensum etwas reduzieren


 ... na Prima... ich müsste mein Arbeitspensum reduzieren, nur leider ist das nicht möglich  



> Dein Thread grenzt schon fast an Psychoterror


 :q :q ... ist doch ganz unterhaltsam :q 
und so lange kein Bild mit 85+ vom Silber auftaucht, freue ich mich einfach mit #h


----------



## Gnilftz

Selbstmurmelnd freu ich mich mit! :e 
:q :q :q 
Wenn ich zwischen durch auch mal wieder eine fangen würde, würde ich mich noch mehr freuen!!!    
Ich drück dir die Daumen für Sonntach! :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Blauortsand

@Dorschdiggler
Oh ja vor der Arbeitswelt habe ich auch schon wieder Angst im Sommer ist die Schule vorbei und ich glaube ich muß mich dann erst mal so`nen Jahr davon erholen und so richtig entspannt angeln gehen - das kotzt mich doch jeden Tag an wenn ich morgens in der Schule sitze!

@All
Ach ja übrigens die 52er hatte den Magen voll mit Garnelen werde morgen wohl mal entweder nen Garnelenspringer vorschalten oder Fliegenfischen wenn der Wind das zuläßt!


----------



## Zanderhunter344

Hi!
Ich bin neu hier,und habe mit begeisterung die Beiträge gelesen!
Die Idee mit den Meerforellenfängen find ich echt klasse!! So können sich Leute die nicht so dicht an der Küste wohnen aktuell informieren was so läuft,und ob sich der weite Weg lohnt.
Bei mir sind es immerhin so 400-500km!und ich komm öfter mal auf die Idee für 1 oder 2Tage an die Küste zu fahren,ist nun mal ne Sucht!!!
Ich werd mich auch drann beteiligen und meine Fänge melden!!

Gruß vom Zanderhunter


----------



## Blauortsand

Willkommen im Board Zanderhunter!#h 

Wir waren Heute los und es hat Spass gemacht - bis auf den Dauerregen!!!:z 

Per:


----------



## Blauortsand

Maßig und Blank sieht nur so Dunkel aus da zuviel Gegenlicht!
44cm


----------



## Blauortsand

Ich hatte natürlich auch nen Biss:


----------



## Blauortsand

Und er hing!


----------



## Blauortsand

:q


----------



## Blauortsand

:z


----------



## Blauortsand

61er auf Garnelenimitation ca. 50 cm vorm Wobbler#h


----------



## havkat

IS GUT JETZT!!!!!!!!  

Petri! #6


----------



## Zanderhunter344

Schöner Fisch!!! Glückwunsch Blauortsand!!!!

So muss Mühe und Stapazen belohnt werden,dann macht das Angeln Spass


----------



## theactor

HI,

@Blauortsand: langsam wirst Du mir unheimlich!!
Das ist ja der HAMMER!
Was für ein toller Fisch!!
Und das vorgeschaltete Garnelenbiest ist scheinbar eine prima Idee!!

Petri Heil weiterhin!!

Gruß,
theactor #h 

(nach Skiing hoffentlich auch bald wieder an der Küste)


----------



## Dorschdiggler

Petri...... erstklasssig....
Nun gut denn....morgen ist auch noch ein Tag :q 
Bin schon gespannt, was da noch so alles kommt


----------



## Truttafriend

Ich finds nur geil.
Durcht BOS seine Berichte kriege ich meinen Hintern immer aus dem Bett und ans Wasser:m


----------



## Reppi

Jelle#6 #6 #r #r #r #v #v #v 
Ich kann mich den anderen Grußmicheln nur anschließen !!
Aber Du hast ja selber schuld das dieser Threat so verkommt:m 
Nimmst Du noch Guiding-Touren an ?
Gruß Uwe

PS: Die Waaahnsinigen (Medo/MeFo) waren tatsächlich mit dem BB los......


----------



## Blauortsand

Danke allerseits!
Ich musste ja erst mal Überlegen wer BOS ist aber der Groschen viel dann doch noch!
Die Fische hatten wieder Garnelen inside und eins zwei Seeringler ließen sich auch finden!
Erfreulich war, dass heute nur Blanke Fische gehakt wurden scheint jetzt echt so langsam wieder loszugehen!!!
Freue mich schon tierisch auf morgen!:q 
Über Guiding läßt sich reden Reppi!!

Datum: 31.01.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic Wobbler Grün-Silber 18gr , Gelb Orange , Garnelenspringerfliege
Windrichtung :Südwest 6, schrägauflandig
-Wassertrübung :  trübe 
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :12.00-15.30, Beißzeit:12.00-13.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufendes Wasser extrem niedrig
Wassertemperatur :3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2-4Grad
Anglerer + Jelle
Fische: Jelle 1 Grönländer , 62er, 1 Aussteiger ca.45-50
Per:41er, 44er


----------



## Gnilftz

@ BOS
Du machst misch fertisch!!!   
Und ich kann morgen nicht los...   
Petri!!! #6
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ossipeter

Ich klick jetzt woanders hin, das kann man ja nicht aushalten!!


----------



## surfertoni

also erstmal auch von mir ein kräftiges petri heil!!!!
bei jedem wetter an der küste und dann auch noch konstant erfolgreich... HUT AB!!!!

eine verständnisfrage hätte ich dann aber doch @BOS: beackerst du da immer mehr oder weniger die gleiche stelle oder machst du ordentlich meter den strand rauf und runter???  

außerdem- wie ist dein spot generell beschaffen- oder bist du ständig wo anders unterwegs???

auf jeden fall für morgen alles gute!!! werd auch mal mein glück nen tick weiter südlich versuchen....


----------



## Maddin

IS GUT JETZT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

GENAU...Nicht auszuhalten sowas


----------



## Fischbox

Ich kann auch nur sagen das Du selber schuld bist wenn dieser Thread mißbraucht wird. Man kann nicht erwarten das man soviele tolle Fänge veröffentlicht, und die Leser dann keinen Kommentar dazu abgeben. 

...ich krieg angesichts deiner Fangmeldungen übrigens auch bald die absolute Krise:c . Will auch wieder anne Küste:c :c :c 

Tolle Fänge!!!#6#6#6


----------



## steve71

Moin BOS, 

Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Forelle! Vor allem ist sie schön rund...
Tolles Foto!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Blauortsand

:c 
Datum: 01.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder :Kinetic Wobbler Grün-Silber 18gr , Gelb Orange , Garnelenspringerfliege, Garnelenimitationen
Windrichtung :west 2
-Wassertrübung : Ententeich und sehr klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: schwach
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit:9,30-13.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: Wasser war niedrig ist aber während dem Fischen ca. 30 cm gestiegen
Wassertemperatur :2 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 4Grad
Angler: Per, Jelle, Grabi, Christian, Eric
Fische: Kein Zupfer, ein paarmal haben sich Forellen im knietiefen Waaer an der Oberfläche gerollt wo auch kleine schwarze Insekten trieben aber keine Zupfer selbst nicht mit der Fliegengerte


----------



## Blauortsand

@surfertoni
Ich suche mir jedes Jahr meine Plätze aufs neue und mache immer ordentlich Strecke nur in den letzten beiden Wochen haben wir dann meistens auf dem selben Platz die Fische gefangen obwohl wir an vielen Stellen waren!
Gebissen haben die Fische in dem Lila eingekreisten Bereich wo eine Vertiefung ist und immer etwas mehr Strömung ist als in den Bereichen runtherum. Der Grund ist Sandig kleine Miesmuschelbänke teilweise lehmig und Krautfelder und ein paar Steine liegen auch noch herum! Ach ja und am Wochenende sind dort meistens viele Angler!
Der Weiße Strich markiert einen kleinen Einlauf.
Der Blaue stellt so ungefähr die Sechsmeterkante dar  das Wasser davor ist so ca. bis zu 15 metern tief aber in Wurfweite ist es ungefähr bis zu 3 Meter Tief in dem Loch so ca. 5 m!

Mein Tipp Trübe Kanten suchen und dort Probieren am Übergang zum klaren Wasser ziehen die Forellen entlang nach Wasservögeln schauen wo sie tauchen oder stoßen sind meist Kleinfisch- oder Garnelenschwärme.


----------



## TorF21

Moin moin, 

da bin ich ja beruhigt das Jelle nach 3,5 Stunden fischen auch mal&nbsp;ohne einen Zupfer nach Hause geht.:s Ich dachte schon bei ihm stehen die MeFos schlange sowie er&nbsp;am Wasser auftaucht. 

Gruß Torsten&nbsp;


----------



## Jungmefoangler

sauba :m so oft wie du würde ich auch gerne am wasser sein 
mach weiter so #h 
hoffe ich kann am we ähnliches berichten ,nach der schule gehts bis sonntag abend ab nach dk :z 
juhu  :q


----------



## marschel

@bos

sei mal ehrlich, der weiße Strich markiert doch bestimmt die Einlaufstelle, wo Du jeden Tag tonnenweise MeFo-Futter einspülst oder ist das der Einlauf eines Forellenteichs?


----------



## marschel

Datum: 31.01. vom Brodtner Ufer
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Wobbler Gelb-Orange, Blinker: grün-gelb
Windrichtung :SSW 5-6
-Wassertrübung : sehr klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: schwach, Oberflächenströmung stark
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit:15.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: Wasser war sehr niedrig ca. -1,50m
Wassertemperatur: 1 Grad
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 7Grad
Angler: ich
Fische: NULLINGER

Beim nächsten mal wird angegriffen! :q


----------



## Haeck

Datum: 31.01. Kieler Förde Westufer
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Wobbler Rot - Orange, Blinker: grün - silber, kupfer
-Windrichtung :S 5 - 10m/sec.
-Wassertrübung : klar,vereinzelt trüb
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m und mehr
-Strömung: schwach, Oberfläche seicht wie nen See
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit:10.00 - 16.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: Pegelstand - 0.60 NN ablaufend
-Wassertemp.: 3,9
Lufttemperatur : 4 Grad
Angler: Haeck
Fische: keine


----------



## Blauortsand

:c :c :c :c :c 
:v :e 
Datum: 02,01,
 Flensburger Innenförde
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler 18 gr, Garnelenspringer
-Windrichtung :West5
-Wassertrübung : klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m und mehr
-Strömung:mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit:12.45-13.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufend
-Wassertemp.: 3
Lufttemperatur :6 Grad
Angler:Jelle
Fische: schon wieder nichts - habe aber auch ne neue Stelle getestet !#w


----------



## surfertoni

Datum: 1.2.
-Spot: bei Dänisch Nienhof (wanne mit süsswassereinläufen)
-Angelmethode :blinker mit spinnerfliege
-Köder: s.o.
-Farben: diverse
-Windrichtung süd-west 1-2, schräg-ablandig- abnehmend
-Wassertrübung : trübe, aufklarend
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel abnehmend
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14- 16.30 uhr, Beißzeit:14.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: normal
Wassertemperatur :
Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 5Grad
Fische: drei anfasser danach totentanz
Sonstiges : ein fisch zeigte sich kurz an der oberfläche und gleich hatte ich auch 3 bisse. als strömung weg war und sich das wasser aufklarte war totentanz


----------



## Medo

Date:31,01,2004
Spot: HB
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen vom BB
Köder: Wobbler , Blech
Wind: s-sw 6-7 in Boen 8
Wassertrübung: klares Wasser
Wassertiefe: bis 5 m
Strömung: stark
Himmel: Regen
Uhrzeit 11³°-17°°
Fische: für Lullu
Sonstiges: es war nichts zu wollen, aber besser als hinterm Kamin
#h


----------



## surfertoni

@bos: vielen dank für die antwort mit bild... jetzt bin ich schlauer!!! hatte mir beinahe schon gedacht, dass ihr immer an derselben stelle auf fisch stosst...

ich glaube in der fangstatistik sollte generell die spot beschaffenheit eingebaut werden- weil die im zusammenspiel mit wind/strömungsrichtung der vorhergehenden tage und wassertemperatur- der entscheidenste faktor ist...


----------



## CarstenM

Datum: 2.2.
-Spot: Kieler Innenförde, Ölberg
-Angelmethode: Blinkern
-Köder: Snaps
-Farben: rot/schwarz
-Windrichtung: west  3-4, auflandig abnehmend
-Wassertrübung : trübe, aufklarend
-Wassertiefe : bis 4m
-Strömung: keine Ahnung
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :16:00 - 17:30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: normal
Wassertemperatur : 4Grad
Lufttemperatur : 8Grad, trotzdem arschkalt
Fische: Tote Hose
Sonstiges : bräunliche Einfärbung des Wassers (Schwentine?) Das war ein sehr bescheidenes Ananglen 2004.


----------



## marschel

Datum: 3.2.
-Spot: Brodtner Ufer
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: 1. Wobbler, 2. Blinker
-Farben: zu1. orange/rot + blau/silber zu2. schwarz/rot
-Windrichtung: sw 2-3, ablandig, teilweise schräg
-Wassertrübung : anfangs klar später Eintrübung 
-Wassertiefe : bis 2-3m
-Strömung: keine 
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt später Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :8:00 - 11:30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: -----
Wassertemperatur : 2-3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 9-10 Grad
Fische: Tote Hose
Sonstiges : geiles Angeln, aber leider mit dem wirklich letzten Wurf noch meinen schönen Wobbler abgerissen

Fazit: auch im Brackwasser waren sie NOCH nicht, aber sie werden bald in Scharren kommen.


----------



## Blauortsand

:s


----------



## Blauortsand

:a


----------



## Blauortsand

Leider Absteiger:


----------



## Blauortsand




----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 3.2.
-Spot: Flensburger Innenförde
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic 18gr, Garnelenspringer
-Farben: Grün-Silber
-Windrichtung: sw 5-6 leicht von hinten
-Wassertrübung : klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel 
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt später Regen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.30-14.00/Bisse um ca.12.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufend
Wassertemperatur : 3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 9 Grad
Fische: 2 Absteiger ca. 55cm + 45cm
Sonstiges : scheiß Regen


----------



## detlefb

Jupp,
klasse Photo's:z 
ich glaub ich fang auch wieder mit irgendeiner Schule an, weniger Geld, aber mehr Zeit und meer erleben:q 
Greetz Detlef


----------



## soeketroete

Spannende Bilder!


----------



## Free

spitze Bilder man wird schon ganz unruhig..:z :z :z 
aber sag mal hast Du immer Deinen eigenen Fotograph dabei???;+


----------



## Blauortsand

@Free
Ne hab ich leider nicht aber ich suche noch einen Kameramann!
Ich habe die Digicam immer in der Tasche beim Fischen und schieße dann aus der Hüfte!


----------



## Mühle

Das muss ein echter Profi sein, der es sich leisten kann, den Drill durch Fotogrfieren künstlich zu erschweren und zu verlängern!:m 

Klasse Bilder immer wieder!#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Blauortsand

@Mühle
Künstlich erschweren will ich mir den Drill nicht!
Wenn ich sehe das es ein Absteiger ist, dann drille ich ihn nicht auf Teufel komm raus ran sondern behutsam und vorsichtig.
Ist eine Forelle dann gedrillt läßt sie sich behutsam gegen die Wathose drücken und der haken läßt sich meistens lösen ohne den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu nehmen.
Sitzt der Haken dann doch fest dann halte ich die Fische überkopf dann schütteln sie meistens nicht so sehr - natürlich nur mit feuchten Händen!!!!
Wenn sich ein verfärbter Fisch während des Drillvorgangs verabschiedet bin ich nicht traurig!
Keschern fällt natürlich bei Absteigern ganz aus!!!!!!
Ich habe nur echt Angst das ich irgendwann meine Kamera demnächst versenke während einer solchen Aktion!


----------



## Tinsen

mach dir doch nen band fürs handgelenk an die kamera.

gute arbeit, herr revolvermann !


----------



## Julchens Papa

Petri an alle Mefoangler.
Ich war vom 25.01.03 bis 30.01 in Schönhagen. Seit langer Zeit mal wieder. Ich muß leider immer aus Westfalen anreisen. Hab es nicht so gut wie die Nordlichter unter Euch. Aber um Euch ein bißchen neidisch zu machen folg. Story.
Sonntag angekommen und erstmal Sachen ausgepackt (Familie war dabei). Anschließend zur Steilküste und mal geschaut was das Wasser so macht. Auflandiger Wind und Wasser mit ordent. Brandung. Ach ja und arschkalt war es. Kurz noch bei Frank Piotter vorbeigeschaut und nachgehakt, was die Fänge so machen und schon war der erste Tag vorbei. 
Am Montag dann so gegen 13:00 zum Wasser. Gleiche Bedingungen wie am Vortag. So gegen 15:00 war ich dann am meiner Lieblingsstelle angelangt. Dort liegen 2 große Findlinge im Wasser und genau dazwischen liegt im Wasser verborgen ein Stein auf dem man sich bequem draufstellen kann und sich nicht die ganze Zeit die N.....e abfriert. Nach ca. 15 Minuten dachte ich schon wieder " Scheiß Hänger" Doch auf einmal zog der Hänger Schnur und sprang aus dem Wasser. Mann, war das ein Bild.
Ich dachte nur "Lieber Gott, laß sie nicht abreissen". Aber das kennt Ihr ja. Und nach 10 Minuten konnte ich sie endlich keschern.
Blitzblank und 3 Kg schwer. Bis dahin meine größte Mefo. Der Tag und auch der Urlaub schienen gerettet. Ach ja, Köder war ein 34g schwerer Falkfish Blinker. Bei den Wetterbedingungen ganz in Ordnung. Wie gesagt auflandiger Wind u. Wasser.
Am nächsten Tag dann wieder zur Steiküste und auch so gegen 14:45 - 15:00 wieder an der gleichen Stelle angelangt. Und Ihr mögt es mir glauben oder nicht. Gleiche Stelle und ungefähr gleiche Urzeit und wieder kein Hänger. Sondern noch eins drauf.
Die Mefo hatte 4Kg und 68 cm. Dick und blitzblank. Und ein Rabatz hat die gemacht. Seit ich Mefoangler bin ( ca. 7 Jahre)habe ich ehrlicherweise erst 2 Portionsforellen geangelt und dann sowas. Und die letzen 2 Jahre war ich aufgrund des Berufes überhaupt nicht los. Da könnt ihr Euch ja vorstellen, wie ich mich da gefühlt habe.  Ach ja die Bedingungen am 2 Tag, waren leichter schräg auflandiger Wind und Ententeich. Also fast genau das Gegenteil. Köder war ein 20 g leichter Falkfish Wobbler. Scheint neu auf dem Markt zu sein. Läßt sich aber gut werfen und führen. 
Ich habe heute die Fotos bekommen, leider keine Digicam, aber ich versuche sie einzuscannen. 

Gruß an alle Mefoangler


----------



## Medo

@ julchens Papa

Glückwusch !!


ist doch der schönste Urlaub im Land der zwei Horizonte oder???
Also nächstes Jahr .....Schönhagen......

Natürlich auch ein herzliches Hallo im Board !!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Blauortsand

@Julchens Papa
Willkommen im Board!!!!!!!
Das nenne ich doch mal `nen Einstand - Glückwunsch zu den Fischen!!


----------



## marschel

@julchens....

happy birthday..kann ich dazu nur sagen, unglaublich!

was für ein urlaub, da kannst du jeden karibik-urlaub an den haken hängen. für die fänge in der kurzen zeit (bei deiner küsten-urlaubsplanung) würde ich jede weltreise sausen lassen.

Ich freue mich schon auf Deine Bilder....das macht Lust auf MEER

ach so: ein recht herzliches willkommen auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend

@Julchens Papa

Schöner Bericht#h 

Genau die richtige Vorstellung.

Sei herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard:m


----------



## Gnilftz

@ Julchens Papa
Hebbie Wellkomm ät Board!!! #h #h #h
Schöner Bericht, ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Julchens Papa

Werde morgen versuchen die Bilder einzuscannen.
Hoffe es klappt. 
Tja, das waren schon 2 richtig geile Mefos, aber ihr wißt ja wie das ist. Die nächsten Jahre oder Male, wenn ich wieder an der See bin läuft wahrscheinlich nichts. Aber macht das nicht den Reiz aus ? Nicht zu wissen wann etwas beißt. Ich glaube wir Mefoangler müssen alle ein bißchen verrückt sein. Sagt zumindest meine Frau und meine Bekannten, die halt nicht verstehen können, das man egal bei welchem Wetter im Wasser steht,
immer mit der Hoffnung das sie heute beißen.
Die haben halt noch nie bei frostklarem Wetter, wenn die Sonne durchbricht allein am Strand gestranden und einfach nur genossen


----------



## marioschreiber

@Julchens Papa:

PETRI HEIL !!! #r 

...und herzlich willkommen ! #h


----------



## Mühle

@ Blauortsand

Klar doch, war nur ein Spaß. Ich schau mir die aus der Hüfte geschossenen Bilder ja immer sehr sehr gerne an. Fraglich nur, ob Du auch beim Fisch Deines Lebens noch diese Ruhe hast.:m  

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Blauortsand

@Mühle
Ja schon gut habe ich auch gar nicht als Angriff gewertet aber der vernünftige Umgang mit den Fischen ist mir halt sehr wichtig - wie wohl auch den allermeisten Usern hier!!!!

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen schon wieder viel ******* an der Küste beobachten müssen wie z.B- ne Naturköderrute auswerfen dann mit der Spinnrute losziehen und alle halbe Stunde mal nachschauen ob vielleicht doch einer an der Naturködermontage hängt oder ein anderes mal kam ich in meinen Angelladen und es wurde mir von einem anderen Angler berichtet der 17 Fische gefangen hätte und 9 Blanke entnommen hätte - später am Wasser erzählte mir dann ein Kollege das er dieses auch beobachtet hätte nur, das der Angler alle 17 Fische abgeschlagen hatte egal ob Absteiger oder Grönländer!!!!!:v


----------



## Fischbox

Donnerwetter JP, da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. 
Toller Bericht zum Einstand hier im Board. #6#6 
So soll das sein. Herzlich Willkommen!!!!#h :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler

Astrein JP..... wellcome on board... so soll es sein #6


----------



## havkat

Moin and welcome Julchens Papa! (Wer´sn Julchen? )

Schönes Ding!

Sieben Jahre anne Küst unterwegs und zwei Forellchen?

Wurde Zeit, dass deine Ausdauer belohnt wird! #6

Petri!


----------



## Julchens Papa

Moin Havkat,
Julchen (Jule) ist meine kleine Tochter. 
Tja, zu den 7 Jahren kann ich nur sagen, das ich früher halt 3-4 Mal im Jahr oben war. Und die letzten 2 Jahre aufgrund beruflicher Fortbildung garnicht. Hinzu kamen noch Nachwuchs u. Hauskauf mit Renovierung. Und wenn wenn man dann 3 Mal im Jahr oben ist für ein langes Wochenende, heißt es ja nicht, das man jedesmal fängt. Außerdem gehe ich nach 3 Tagen Mefo angeln auch mal ganz gerne Brandungsangeln. 
Na ja, ich werde zusehen, das ich jetzt mal wieder öfter an die See komme. 
Ein neues, nicht ausprobiertes Belly-Boat von Weihnachten 2002 habe ich auch noch. Kein Witz.
Das zum Thema Zeit. Und wie gesagt eine Fahrt ca. 450 Km. 
 Gruß an alle Mefoangler


----------



## Thorbi

@Willkommen an Board@

Nun sind wir aber alle seeehr gespannt auf deine Fotos!!!!


Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Meerforellenfan

@julchens papa

herzlichen glückwunsch die hast du dir verdient nach der langen zeit und nun bist du aufgenommen in den club der suchtkranken


----------



## JosiHH

Moin zusammen,

will am Samstag den Silbernen auf die Flossen rücken. Bin noch am schwanken, ob Als/Kaegnes, Flensburger Förde oder Fehmarn.

Wißt Ihr, wie es zur Zeit auf den beiden Inseln aussieht? In der Förde scheint es ja ganz gut zu laufen?!

JosiHH


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 05,01,
Flensburger Innenförde
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler 18 gr, Garnelenspringer
-Windrichtung :Südwest/West 5-6
-Wassertrübung : klar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m und mehr
-Strömung: Wenig
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit:12.00-13.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: sehr niedrig
-Wassertemp.: 3-4 Grad
Lufttemperatur :9 Grad
Angler:Jelle
Fische: Null

@JosiHH
Also zuallererstmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Board!!!!!:m 

Wie es auf Als läuft ist gerade ist gerade schwer zu sagen ich habe von sehr guten Dorschfängen gehört aber mit den Forellen soll es noch recht Mau aussehen - aber alles keine sicheren Aussagen.
In der Förde springen sie aber auch nicht gerade an den Haken aber es bestehen auf jeden Fall Chancen! Kann sich aber momentan eh alles innerhalb einer halben Stunde verändern und auf einmal beißt es!
ABER NUR WER IM WASSER STEHT KANN AUCH FANGEN !!!!!!!#h


----------



## JosiHH

Wohl wahr. Also raus mit mir ins Wasser bevor der Winter wiederkommt.
Hab grad mein Geschirr fit gemacht. Neue Schnüre, nadelscharfe Haken. Daran solls nicht liegen. Wenn ich also nix fange, dann sind die MeFos schuld....
Meldung folgt Sonntag

JosiHH


----------



## Jungmefoangler

so sachen sind gepackt 
morgen gehts los ,nach der schule 
juhhhhuuuuuuuuuu :l 

@Julchens Papa : bin schon auf die bilder gespannt 
aber vielleicht bring ich ja ähnliche bilder mit  :q :q


----------



## Julchens Papa

Hallo Mefoangler,
ich versuche gerade die versprochen Bilder einzufügen. Habe sie per Scanner auf meine Festplatte gebannt. Und jetzt steh ich da.
Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar

Gruß an alle Mefoangler


----------



## havkat

Moin JP!

Bildgröße max. 650X650 Pixel.

Nicht die den Schnellantwortbutton nehmen, sondern auf "Antworten" oder "Neues Thema" klicken.

Wenn du dann runterscrollst, findest du den Button "Durchsuchen".

Draufklicken, deine Platte nach dem Ordner durchforsten, Doppelklick auf´s die Bilddatei und alles ist gut.

Wird übrigens *nicht* im Vorschaumodus angezeigt, sondern erscheint erst im freigegebenen Beitrag.

Ein Bild pro Posting. 

SO NU MACH HINNE!!!


----------



## Julchens Papa

Jetzt endlich die Bilder. Mußte sie ständig verkleinern, weil sie sonst nicht übermittelt wurden.
Dank nochmal an Havkat


----------



## gofishing

@ Julchens Papa 

 versuch mal ein das Bild ins jpg Format umzuwandeln.

mit der Bildgröße von max 640/480 dann kann man es auch gleich sehen. 


TL

Ralph


----------



## havkat

Joouu!

Bitmap is ´n büschn heftig, was die Datenmenge anbelangt.

Fotos immer im .jpeg-Format.

Dann erkennt man dich auch!


----------



## Julchens Papa

Meine Arbeitskollegin hat schon versucht die Bilder in JPEG umzuwandeln. Werden aber sehr schlecht. Kaum etwas zu sehen.
Sie hat die Bilder noch mal größer gesetzt. Ich versuchs noch mal


----------



## Julchens Papa

Neue Versuch


----------



## Julchens Papa

2. Bild


----------



## Laggo

Ein FETTES PETRI HEIL zu dem Brummer:m :m :m 

Ja es hilft alles nichts ich muß morgen los!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## gofishing

Benenne die Datei gleich als xyz.jgp zum abspeichet um.
Kenne leider Dein Scannerprogramm nicht, aber 75 DPI als Auflösung sollten reichen, zum onlineeinstellen.


----------



## marioschreiber




----------



## marioschreiber

Ich bin mal so frei....


----------



## marioschreiber

Geile Fische !!!


----------



## grieme

Moin Zusammen,
dann will ich auch mal Bericht geben #h
Datum: 05.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Gladsax 20gr, div. Farben
-Windrichtung :Südwest 5 später 6-7 , schräg ablandig
-Wassertrübung : gering
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-16.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: 
Wassertemperatur :3-4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 10 Grad
Fische: Salto Nullo   
Ort: Neustädter Bucht


----------



## Broesel

@Julchens Papa,

das sind ja wirklich tolle Fische...#r ..klasse...:z 

@Grieme,
da war ich doch heute auch...sind wir uns vielleicht am Strand begegnet? Von der Uhrzeit her könnte dein eintreffen passen... 

Hinzufügen kann ich nix...war etwas ungemütlich geworden.


----------



## grieme

Hallo broesel,
könnt sein das wir uns getroffen haben. Warste auch in Sierksdorf ? Da waren mehrere Unerschrockene im Wasser. Welche Zeit warst du denn da ?
Grüße, Andreas#h


----------



## Broesel

@Grieme,

jau..Sierksdorf. Ich war der erste..vorne und hatte mir gerade die Füße "augwärmt", als vermutlich du dort angeschlichen gekommen bist. Wenn du das warst, hatten wir auch kurz gesabbelt...;-)


----------



## grieme

@ broesel
hmmmm... gesabbelt hab ich kurz mit einem am Parkplatz - ich kam - er ging  -  ach ja, und kurz mit einem der kam als ich ging. Na sei es drum, klein ist die Welt anner Küste - man sieht sich gelegentlich:m 
Andreas


----------



## Gnilftz

@ grieme
Brösel würdest Du erkennen.
Du hörst eine Stimme, aber Du siehst niemanden. ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Dann die Stimme wieder, Du legst Dein Kinn auf Deinen Brustkorb und schaust nach unten, dann siehst Du ihn... :q :q :q 
Nein, nicht was Du jetzt denkst, aber die Höhe stimmt... :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber

:q :q :q


----------



## Fischbox

Nich schlecht Herr Gnilftz#6#6!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Du legst Dein Kinn auf Deinen Brustkorb und schaust nach unten


 .... :q  das mache ich jeden morgen und stelle mit Erschrecken fest, dass mein Bauch immer mehr wächst :q  Aber einen Brösel hab ich da noch nicht entdecken können....ist das ansteckend ;+ ;+


----------



## Gnilftz

@ Vossi
ich würde Dir ja gerne ne schöne Antwort geben,
aber dann würde hier gleich wieder die Ferkelpolizei aufkreuzen... 
Reicht doch, daß Du nominiert bist... :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel

hhmm..was soll ich da sagen...irgendwie hat Her Gnifltz ja recht...ich brauch nen Träger um auf die Sandbänke zu kommen....bei der kleinsten Welle mach ich den Hechtkorken.., aber dafür kann ich beim in die Eier beissen (...ich bin schon nominiert...) gleich unten durch laufen...:q :q


----------



## Gnilftz

@ Joerch
Wir werden in der SFG mal von den Tischlern ne Bröselsänfte bauen lassen, dann tragen wir Dich auf die Sandbank... :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel

> as mache ich jeden morgen und stelle mit Erschrecken fest, dass mein Bauch immer mehr wächst  Aber einen Brösel hab ich da noch nicht entdecken können....ist das ansteckend



Vossi,
wenn ich da unten wäre...dann würde ich mir aber mal ganz schnell Gedanken machen...oder hast..öhm..getauft...da unten? ;+ :q


----------



## südlicht

...das würde mir dann auch zu denken geben... Vossi, bist du dann links- oder rechts "Brösel"-Träger?? 

Nix für ungut...

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Julchens Papa

Danke Mario, für das vernünftige Einstellen der Bilder.
Werde mich irgendwann revanchieren. 
Habe mir heute eine Digicam (Ixus 400) gekauft. Macht demnächst, das Einstellen der Bilder meiner 10 Kg Mefo, die ich irgendewann einmal fange, einfacher.  :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Vossi, bist du dann links- oder rechts "Brösel"-Träger


 :q :q :q 
Der war gut  .... kommt drauf an, wo Jörg sich festbeissen tut  


> aber dafür kann ich beim in die Eier beissen gleich unten durch laufen...


----------



## grieme

@ Gnilftz, Dorschdiggler und alle anderen

Tja, dann hab ich den Broesel wohl übersehen, messe immerhin gute 1850 mm , äh ... also von den Füßen bis zum Kopf ihr versteht schon:g :g 
Nächstes Mal werde ich meinen Blick auch mal nach unten neigen:q 
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Broesel

> .... kommt drauf an, wo Jörg sich festbeissen tut



örks...wer redet denn von festbeissen.... :v ..nun wirds aber wirklich ferklich hier...:q :q :q ..aber Vossi ist schuld...alles nur wegen dieser ..öhm..ovalen Dingens..

@Grieme,
die meisten Leute erkenne ich meist an ihren Watgürtelschnallen, oder was da noch so rum hängt...dann bekomm ich keine Nackenstarre vom ewigen Kopf heben... :q :g


----------



## südlicht

Hab eben an Gottschalk geschrieben..... Ich wette, dass Jörch "Brösel" 25 beliebige Member der BB & MeFo-Fraktion des Anglerboardes an den Watgürtelschnallen erkennt....   

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## JosiHH

Moin zusammen,

hier nun keine Ferkeleien, sondern die nüchterenen Ergebnisse meiner Ostseepremiere 2004:
- Datum: 07.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : Gladsax 20gr, div. Farben, Terminator, 20g, schw./silber, Springerfliege
- Windrichtung :Südwest ca. 4-5 böig
- Wassertrübung : glasklar
- Wassertiefe : bis 2m
- Strömung: -
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, Schauer
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.00-14.00 (Dahmeshöved)
                            15.00-17.00 (Sierksdorf)
- Wassertemperatur :5-6 Grad (wenn da mein     
  Wasserthermometer mal nicht vor geht)
- Lufttemperatur : 7 Grad
- Fische: nur im Wasser, nicht an der Angel 
- Ort: Dahmeshöved und Sierksdorf

Dann auf ein neues am 28.02.

JosiHH


----------



## Meerforellenfan

@josiHH  

da haben wir beide nicht nur die gleiche tour gestern unternommen wir sind auch beide schneider geblieben

think positiv, die letzten werden die ersten sein


----------



## JosiHH

@Meerforellenfan
Dann sag beim nächsten Mal bescheid, wo du hinfährst. Das hilft mir, die Schneider-Spots auszuschließen  
Aber zu unserem Trost: Sind wohl alle, die ich gesehen habe, Schneider geblieben (oder haben die 10-pfünder gut versteckt)

Findet am 28.02. eigendlich das MeFo-Treffen auf Fehmarn statt?

JosiHH


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

@JosiHH: wo das _Küsten_treffen genau stattfindet, entscheidet wohl einen Tag vorher die Wind- und Wetterlage #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marschel

Moin zusammen,

- Datum: 08.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : div. Gladsax 16-20gr & Garnele
- Windrichtung :Südwest 4
- Wassertrübung : glasklar
- Wassertiefe : bis 2m
- Strömung: mittel
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig, später bedeckt & Schauer
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.00-17.00 
- Wassertemperatur :3-4 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 5 Grad
- Fische: nur im Wasser, nicht an der Angel
- Ort: Sierksdorf

Fazit: ...don`t worry, be happy


----------



## Angelfiete2001

Ich war heute ein bischen mit meiner Freundin spazieren an der Ostsee, erst in Sierksdorf dann ab nach Weissenhaus und zum Abschluss noch einmal kurz nach Dazendorf geschaut.

Viele Angler am Wasser gesehen aber ihre fische hatten alle gut versteckt


----------



## Meerforellenfan

schließe mich marschel na nur ein paar meter weiter in dahme

wollte eigentlich gar nicht los aber bein lesen mittags im board hats mich doch wieder gepackt und so stand ich in hagel und schneeschauern in dahme bei kühlschranktemperaturen

irgendwie hat man als mefoangler einen weg


----------



## marschel

@meerforellenfan

einen Weg??? Einen ist gut, mehr als einen.... :q

meine Frau hält mich auch mittlerweile für bescheuert, weil ich momentan mehr im Wasser als an Land (oder im Ehebett bin).

Heute Brodten, morgen Sierksdorf, übermorgen DD oder WH ....wenn ich Ihr jetzt erzähle, daß man(n) ja eigentlich mal wieder nach Fehmarn könnte, erschlägt Sie mich.....

Ich glaube die nächste Zeit muß ich dann wohl doch wieder in Brodten angeln.... :q


----------



## marioschreiber

Auf Fehmarn läuft im Moment nix!
Viele Insulaner die ich kenne zieht es momentan aufs Festland


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Fehmarn läuft im Moment nix


 .... FALSCH MARIO !!!!!!

Es läuft ÜBERHAUPT NIX !!!!!


----------



## Deichkind

war gestern mit andreasg in lippe. der herzog fischte mit fliege und meine wenigkeit testete sämtliche küstenwobbler, die ich in meinem sortiment habe. krönender abschluß des fischlosen tages war der schneesturm! wunderbar!


----------



## Reppi

@Deichkind
Na mein Großer,wo seid ihr gewesen ????
Lippe/Westfalen,hätte mich auch gewundert wenn man da was fangen würde   :q :q 
Morgen nachm. bzw. Mittwoch nachm. werde ich schööön diggeln !


----------



## Blauortsand

- Datum: 08.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : verschiedene Wobbler, Springerfliege
- Windrichtung :Nordwest 4 / Schräg ablandig
- Wassertrübung : glasklar
- Wassertiefe : bis 4m
- Strömung: mittel
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :12.00-14.30 Bisse bis 13.30
- Wassertemperatur : 4 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 3 Grad
- Fische: Per: 1 Absteiger + Aussteiger / Jelle 1 Aussteiger
- Ort: Flensburger Innenförde
-Sonstiges : Fisch auf Springerfliege


----------



## theactor

HI,

@Reppi: wo willst du denn hin?
Mittwoch hätte ich nämlich ggf. auch Zeit (aber noch immer ohne BB  )

#h 
Sönke


----------



## Meerforellenfan

jelle es ist ja unglaublich was bei euch oben abgeht 

das macht doch spass ist ja fast wie karpfen angeln


----------



## vagabond82

Moin,
bin frisch registriert und wollte gleichmal mit einer Fangmeldung
einsteigen:

Datum: 06.02.04
Ort: Weissenhaus
Angelmethode: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
Köder Spinnfischen:weißer 20 gr. Snaps, weißer JR Stripper und rot/orange/grüne Wooly Bugger Springerfliege
Köder Fliegenfischen: farbige Garnelen Muster, Juletrea Variation und die rot/orange/grünliche Wooly Bugger
Windrichtung: SW 3, später auffrischend 3-4
Srömung: mäßig
Ufer/ Belly Boot: vom Ufer, links vom1. Riff an der Landspitze, höhe Eitzer Grund
Himmel: bedeckt, einzelne Nieselschauer
Uhrzeit/Beißzeit: 09.00 bis 14.00 Uhr/10.00-11.30 und 13.30-?
absteigendes/steigendes Wasser: absteigender aber hoher Wasserstand
Wassertemp.: 5 Grad
Luft: auf der Autobahn 9,5 Grad, am Wasser vieleicht 7 Grad
Fische: 9.30, vermeintlicher Nachläufer, 11.00, 44 cm Meerforelle auf die Springerfliege ca. 50m vorm Ufer, beides beim Spinnfischen
Sonstiges:Ein Bekannter meines Bruders fing um 13.30 einen Fisch gleicher Größe auf Blinker
Besonderes: Mein Fisch kam während des Drills ab, geriet aber mit der Flanke an den Einzelhaken meines weißen Snaps

Ich möchte auf diesem Weg alle potenzielle Konkurrenten grüßen, die unter dem gleichen Dachschaden leiden wie ich. Endlich habe ich ein Forum gefunden wo sich Meinesgleichen tummelt. 
Freue mich auf netten Gedankenaustausch .

Gruß vagabond (an der Küste meist unrasiert)


:z


----------



## Locke

@vagabond82

Willkommen on board. Hier wirste nicht nur Leute mit nem Dachschaden finden!  

Viel Spass
Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor

Hi,

@vagabond82:
WELCOME #6#6

@Locke: nee.. nich nur Leute mit nem Dachschaden, auch welche ohne Haupthaar...
freu mich auch unsere hoffentlich-bald-session!


#h 
theactor


----------



## Blauortsand

- Datum: 10.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : verschiedene Wobbler, Springerfliege
- Windrichtung :west 4 / Schräg ablandig
- Wassertrübung : glasklar
- Wassertiefe : bis 4m
- Strömung: mittel
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Dauerregen
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15.00-17.00
- Wassertemperatur : 4 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 3 Grad
- Fische:-------
- Ort: Flensburger Innenförde
-Sonstiges : 
Es ist nun wieder eien persönliche Sache zwischen den Forellen und mir geworden!!!!:r 
Kurz vor dem Aufgeben nach ca.1 Std. schraubt sich doch ca. 10m von mir entfernt eine Fette Blanke ca. 60cm aus dem Wasser!
Ich meine noch einen verächtlichen Blick ihrerseits erkannt zu haben! Das 50cm hoch raussprigende Teufelsilber motivierte mich dann noch zu einer weiteren regendurchnässenden Stunde ohne Biss:v 
Bisher war mein diesjähriges Verhältnis zu den Forellen doch eher entspannter Natur nun werde ich sie mir alle mal vorknüpfen!!:e 

Moin vagabound82 viel Spass an Board!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend

Herzlich Willkommen vagabond.

Mittlerweile wirst du wohl fast nur noch Boardies an den Hotspots treffen:q 

Was hier im Mefo-Forum los ist, ist der Wahnsinn:z


----------



## Locke

@theactor

ääähmm?  Haupthaar??   Wasn dat?? 

"hoffentlich-bald-session" kannste umtaufen in "definitiv-am-meer-session".
Habe für die angestrebten Tage mein anderes Leben "storniert"!
Freundin wurde der Ausruf irgendwelcher Aktivitäten gerichtlich verboten, Rechnungen werden als "unzustellbar bis XX.XX.2004" zurückgesandt, sämtliches Equipment was nur annähernd darauf hindeutet, nützlich fürs Meer zu sein, mit nem Sticker mit der Aufschrift "do not use, BIOHAZARD" versehen!  

Ich bin bereit (fast)!

ähhm  wann ging es nochmal los????? 

Gruss Locke


----------



## vagabond82

Datum: 13.02.04, 9.30-12.30 WH&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Angelmethode: Spinnfischen&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Köder: weißer Snaps 25 gr, kupferfarbender Falkfish 22 gr, weißerGladsax&nbsp;16gr&nbsp;jeweils mit Springerfliege&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Windrichtung:&nbsp;W 3-4&nbsp; 4&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Wassertrübung: genau richtig&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Strömung: anständig&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Himmel: bedeckt&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Beißzeit:10.30 - 11.00&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ab-/aufsteigendes Wasser: steigend&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Wassertemperatur: 5,5 Grad&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Lufttemp.: 5-6,5 Grad&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Fische: einen guten Fisch nach kurzen Drill auf Springerfliege verloren&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Sonstigen: Nebenan wurde eine dicke 68er verhaftet.

Was kann ich tun um weniger Fische, die auf die Fliege gehen zu verlieren&nbsp;? Ich Montiere die Springerfliege mit beweglichen Knoten einfach auf einem Stück gefochtenem Vorfach.

Gruß vagabond


----------



## marioschreiber

Geflochtenes Vorfach ?

Mono is da besser! Entweder die Springerfliege direkt an die Monofile Hauptschnur oder, wenn du mit grflochtener fischt ein ca. ein Merter Monovorfach anknüpfen. Darauf den Seitenarm knüpfen.


----------



## grieme

Moin Zusammen,
Kurzbericht:
Datum: 13.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Gladsax 12/16gr div. Farben, Stripper 15gr weiß (gibts den inner andren Farbe ??)
-Windrichtung :Nordwest 4-5 
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: kaum
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit :11.00-14.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: 
Wassertemperatur :um 4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: Nixx:c 
Ort: Sierksdorf
Soweit ichs mitbekommen habe hatten die Kollegen auch nichts. War allerdings einer mit BB draußen, recht mutig bei 5 Windstärken ablandig, obwohl, in der Bucht kann man zumindest nicht bis Schweden abtreiben .
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 13.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder : Hansen Flash 20gr. Rot -Silber
-Windrichtung :Nordwest 4-5 
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit :12.00-15.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: steigend
Wassertemperatur :um 4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: 1 Absteiger
Ort: Nähe Flensburg
Sonstiges: Viele Fische an der Oberfläche und nicht ranzubekommen bis auf den einen Absteiger 

Datum: 14.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Hansen Flash 12gr. Rot -Silber, Kinetic Wobbler
-Windrichtung :-------
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wassertiefe : bis 8m
-Strömung: ------
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Nebel/Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit :13.00-15.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: Über Nacht gefallen
Wassertemperatur :um 4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: ---------
Ort: Nähe Flensburg
Sonstiges: Überhaupt keine aktiven Fische gesichtet absolutester Ententeich - viele Angler am Ufer - hatten auch nichts


----------



## Blauortsand

Kurzeitiger Versuch mit der 2 Handrute - ist aber gar nicht mal so einfach wenn da kein Fluß mit ordentlich Strömung ist der genügend Spannung auf die Schnur bringt für den Speycast!


----------



## Blauortsand

Jan auf seinem Belly:


----------



## Blauortsand

Jan auf meinem Belly:


----------



## catweasel

Moinsen bin gerade frisch registriert und habe mich entschlossen Blauortsand`s gutem Beispiel zu folgen und und meine Fänge in Zukunft hier mitzuteilen.
Sehe das als gute Möglichkeit, den einen oder anderen, bei dem es momentan nicht so läuft (ist bei mir in letzter Zeit ähnlich) zu motivieren ans Wasser zu gehen.

- Datum: 11.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : Kinetik Wobbler
- Windrichtung :Süd-Ost schräg auflandig
- Wassertrübung : glasklar
- Wassertiefe : bis 4m
- Strömung: Kaum
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Anfangs bedeckt später aufklarend 
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : 8.00-10.30 Uhr 
- Wassertemperatur : 3 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 1 Grad
- Fische:1 blanke 53er
- Ort: Flensburger Innenförde
-Sonstiges: Fisch von außen am Kopf gehakt 
Anderer Angler große Braune abgeschlagen und in Wathose vom Wasser geschmuggelt 
( Dachte wohl ich merke es nicht wenn er sich „Hochschwanger“ heimlich in den Wald verpisst. 
Einige haben es scheinbar noch immer nicht verstanden.

Gruß an Jelle viel Glück für deine Prüfung am Montag


----------



## gerwinator

moin leute
bin auch neu an board...man kanns einfach nich aushalten das alles hier zu lesn und seinen senf nich dazuzugeben 
durch eure fänge hab ich wieder einen rückfall der chronischen fischeritis gekricht und bin mitm kumpel an die ostsee gefahrn...

- Datum: 14.02.
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : Wobbler und Blinker in allen Farben und orange Springerfliege
- Windrichtung :West/Nordwest
- Wassertrübung : klar
- Wassertiefe : bis 4m
- Strömung: Kaum
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): diesig und bedeckt
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : geangelt von 12 bis 18 Uhr, bis gegen 15 uhr- Wassertemperatur : 3 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : geschätze 5 bis 8 Grad
- Fische: ein aussteiger auf fliege
- Ort: weißenhaus
-Sonstiges: kurzer aber heftiger fischkontakt, direkt vor meinen füßen  , leider ausgeschlitzt :c 
mein kumpel hatte auch nix, ich glaub die anderen auch nich

aaachso, ich wollte noch fragen wie man so ein avatar hier ins mitgliederprofil stelln kann? ich hab das schon überall gesucht, aba noch nix gefunden. ich hab da nämlich noch so ein schönes bild von mir wo ich so lieb kuck 
danke schon mal, und macht weider jungs :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Hallo catweasel und gerwinator!
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard und schön das ihr euch sogleich beteiligt. Ist echt schön hier, ihr werdet noch viel Spaß haben.
Das mit dem Avatar kann man im Profil einstellen und nennt sich Benutzerbild. Wenn das die entsprechend vorgeschriebene Größe hat kann man das von seiner Festplatte hochladen.


----------



## vagabond82

-Datum:14.02.04 WH

-Angler: Jan (der in dieser Konstellation ewiger Schneider)&amp; Marius (noch 70er Schnitt)

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen

-Köder:&nbsp;das ganze Program&nbsp;und diesen neuen&nbsp;ovalen&nbsp;&nbsp; Durchlaufblinker jeweils mit Springerfliege

-Windrichtung: W-NW 2

-Wassertiefe: 2-3 m

-Ströhmung: gering

-Himmel: locker bewölkt

-Uhr-/Beißzeit: 8.30-14.30/10.30-13.00

-steigendes Wasser

-Wassertemp.: 5 Grad

-Lufttemp.: 4 Grad

-Fische: 10.30 Aussteiger auf Springerfliege, 11.15 Heftiger Biss unter der Rute auf orange/silber Hansen(Bremse!?!), 13.00 44cm auf selbieges Blech

-Sonstiges: Außer das ich auf&nbsp;bezüglich der Springerfliege bald abdrehe, nichts. 

Gruß vagabond


----------



## gerwinator

ich hab noch was zu "sonstiges" vergessn, hat mich mein kumpel grade dran erinnert 

wenn ihr von strand richtung parkplatz da in wh geht nech, müsst ihr aufpassen, da liegen steine :q :q 

ich hatte zwar ne kopflampe, aba hab mich dann trotzdem noch mal pennen gelecht da am strand #u 
aba willi musste mich ja gleich wieda weckn  unmöglich....
joa, und dbei der gelegenheit hab ich miene rolle gleich einmal mit sand ausgewaschen... ich hädd heuln könn :c 
aba ich hab sie schon neu gefettet...surrt wieder wie miene katze


----------



## mefohunter84

Datum: 15.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen,
-Köder : Hansen Flash 26gr. Rot -Schwarz
-Windrichtung :Nordwest 2-3 
-Wassertrübung : mittelmäßig später glasklar
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Uhrzeit :12.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufend
Wassertemperatur :um 3 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 2 Grad
Fische: 1 Mefo 53cm
Ort: Boltenhagen
Sonstiges: einziger Biß gewesen. Der Biß kam um 16.00 Uhr. Es waren noch weitere vier angler dort, habe aber nicht gesehen, daß die was gefangen haben.


----------



## mefohunter84

Leider klappt es nicht mit dem Bild anhängen. Weis da jemand Hilfe? Das Bild hat leider 259kB.

Rolf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Wenn es mit dem anhängen nicht klappt mußt du das Bild mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm verkleinern auf ca. 500 X.... Pixel. Dann versuche es noch einmal mit dem anhängen.


----------



## vagabond82

Datum: 15.02.04 

Ort: Weißenhaus 

Angelmethode: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen von Land aus 

Köder Spinnfischen: rot/schwarz Falkfish 22 gr, rot/schwarz Falkfish 14 gr, weißer Snaps 20 gr, rot/schwarz Gladsax 16gr jeweils mit orange/grüner Wolly Bugger Springerfliege 

Köder Fliegenfischen: Matuka und obengenannter Wolly Bugger 

Windrichtung: NW 3 

Wassertiefe: 1-3 m 

Strömung: gering 

Himmel: erst sutsche bedeckt dann gemeine Aufhellung und häßlicher blauer Himmel 

Uhrzeit/Beißzeit: 7.30 - 14.30/ ? 

absteigendes Wasser 

Wassertemp. Ich denke mein Thermometer spinnt 

Lufttemp.: 1-2 Grad 

Fische: tote Hose 

Sonstiges: wenigstens nicht schon wieder eine verloren, hab keinen mit Mefo entdeckt, nur ein kleiner Dorsch wurde nebenan gefangen.

Das geflochtene Vorfach werde ich auf jeden Fall überdenken. Wenn ich das monofile&nbsp;Springerstück mit einem beweglichen Knoten auf der Monofilen Schnur befestige gibt es doch wenn durch Biss oder Hänger Zug auf den Springer kommt diese Verkneuselung der Schnur oder nich ?&nbsp; 

Gruß vagabond 

...war&nbsp;lecker !

&nbsp;&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Pepe

Datum 15.02.04
Ort: Apenrader Förde Skarrev
Zeit: 14:00-16:30
Watfischen
Köder: Flakfish wobbler rot schwarz 20gr.,Flakfish grün silber 14gr.hansen Flash rot schwarz 20 gr. toby blau silber 20 gr.
kein kontakt
Wetter sonnig ,kalter NW ,moderate seitliche Strömung,Wasser klar wie Gin ca 3-4 °
5 andere waren auch am Fischen-konnte aber keinen beim Drill beobachten.
Pepe


----------



## grieme

Datum: 16.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Gladsax div. Farben, Stripper 15gr weiß, RT Nirvana 12gr 
-Windrichtung :Nord 2-3 
-Wassertrübung : glasklar, Sichttiefe bis 6 Meter
-Wassertiefe : bis 7m
-Strömung: kaum
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Sonne
-Uhrzeit :12.00-15.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: 
Wassertemperatur : 3-4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: 1 Dorsch, 50cm, weit draußen
Ort: Bliesdorf


----------



## Nordwind97

Ja diese Verkneuselung der Schnur bleibt beim Rutschknoten leider nicht aus,wir haben viel auspropiert bezüglich Springerknoten zb.Miniwirbel mit Gummistopper klappt super,leider rutscht diese Montage beim werfen immer hoch ist mit der Zeit ganz schön läßtig.Ich fischte meistens 25er Vorfach und daran montierte ich meinen Seitenarm fest, hat eigentlich immer gehalten.Und die Fische die auf den Springer gebissen haben,hab ich eigentlich immer raus bekommen.Grade Regenbogenforellen sind an der Küste wahre Meister im Blinker abschütteln aber hängt sie am Springer landet sie meist im Kescher.Sind aber nur meine Erfahrungswerte,jeder so wie er mag!Ich persönlich habe das Fischen mit dem Springer an den Nagel gehängt,fange deswegen aber auch weniger Fisch bin aber im Drill eines großen Fisches lieber auf der sicheren Seite.Denn wenn der auf den Springer beisst hängen auch bei der Rutschknotenmontage die Haken des Blinkers o.Wobblers frei im Wasser herum,und große Fische zieht es gerne nach unten!Und die besten oder die meisten guten Spots weisen ja nun mal den Leogrund auf (Steine,Blasentang,Muscheln,Seegras etc... Wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung!Viel Petriheil weiterhin wünscht Kalli


----------



## Blauortsand

Sach mal Kalli kennen wir uns?


----------



## vagabond82

Danke Kalli,

endlich jemand der sich meine Probleme zu Herzen nimmt. Was ist jetzt eigentlich falsch an meinem geflochtenen Vorfach? Die Kneuselung (das Wort steht im nächsten Duden) bleibt aus und geringere Dehnung hab ich doch auch nicht, wenn ich mit monofiler Hauptschnur fische.&nbsp;Am Samstag sagte mir jemand das er geflochtene ablehnt da die Fische sie sehen würden, nun ausschließlich Geflochtene fische ich kaum außer bei extremen Wind und über Fischkontakt an dem geflochtenen Vorfach kann ich mich nicht beklagen.&nbsp; Das Meerforellen besonders Vorfach scheu sind empfinde ich ohnehin nicht, außer vieleicht bei extrem klaren Wasser. Beim Fliegenfischen verliere ich meist auch mehr Fische als beim ausnahmslosen Blinkern, was ich dem Einzelhaken zuschreibe, soweit das ich mir nun einen secret Weapon mäßigen Drilling antüddel bin ich auch noch nich verkommen, lieber noch nen´Einzelhaken an den Blinker! Dazu hat man einfach zuviel kleine Mefos die sich die F..... aufreißen könnten. Hat denn keiner von euch Halunken eine einwandfreie Lösung parat ?

Gruß vagadisha


----------



## vagabond82

&nbsp;


----------



## mefohunter84

:m  Danke Jörg, für Deine Hilfe!!! :m 

Mefo vom 15.02. 
Fangdaten siehe oben

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Pilkkönig

Datum 14.2.04
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen
Blinker:Hansen schwarz gold
Windrichtung:?
Wassertiefe:8m
Bellyboot
Himmel:Bedeckt
Wassertemperatur:Kalt
Lufttemperatur:6C°
Fische:2Dorsche von 50cm 1Meerforelle von 85cm und 6kg.
Leider nicht meine Fische sondern die von meinem Kumpel.


----------



## Jungmefoangler

wow , 6 kg :m :m  glückwunsch an deinen kumpel #h 
vielleicht kannste ja n bild reinstellen muss ja n ganz schönes exemplar sein


----------



## Locke

@mefohunter

Das Bild lässt schon einiges erahnen. Das möchte ich unbedingt noch grösser sehen. BMP ist relativ klein gehalten. Das Bild hat die Grösse eines Avatars. Haste das evtl noch als jpg?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Ace

ich bin mal so frei...die Mefo von "Mefohunter84"

ein sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Meerforellenfan

@ace

was für ein super foto 

@pilkkönig

ist der ort ein geheimnis ?

euer meerforellenfan


----------



## Gunnar

[font="Verdana, Arial"]Datum: 16.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler blausilber, Springerfliege gelborange
-Windrichtung :VNV 3
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: kaum
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später leichter Nieselregen
-Uhrzeit :13:30 - 16:00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: 
Wassertemperatur : 3-4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: leider keine
Ort: Flensburger Innenförde[/font]


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 17.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : alles was in greifbarer Nähe war
-Windrichtung :Nördliche Winde  / ablandig
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später leichter Nieselregen
-Uhrzeit :13:30 - 17:00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: -----
Wassertemperatur : 4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: waren einige an der Oberfläche zu sehen  - nur gebissen haben sie nicht
Ort: Flensburger Innenförde


----------



## Nordwind97

Datum:17.02
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder:E.q.d.d.B.= Einmal quer durch die Box
Windrichtung:nördliche 
Wassertrübung:glasklar
Wasserstand:niedrig,langsam ansteigend
Wassertiefe:2-5 m
Strömung:leicht-mittel
Watfischen:
Himmel:bedeckt/Sonne
Uhrzeit:12-17:00
Wassertemp:3-4 Grd.
Lufttemp:5-6 Grd.
Fische:Waren da aber nicht in Beißlaune
Ort:Flensburger Innenförde


Haben alles durch gezogen,Blinker,Wobbler,Fliege,alle größen,alle farben.Fazit:Wenn sie nicht wollen,wollen sie nicht!!!
Brauchen konstante Wetterlage,nicht so ein tägliches Durcheinander!Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Pilkkönig

Hi Ace auf genau diese farbe vom Blinker auf dem Bild war auch die moster Mefo.
Das mit dem Foto ist recht schwer da er keine Digitalkamera genommen hatte.


----------



## mefohunter84

Moin Locke, moin Meerforellenfan,
vielen Dank an Ace für die Unterstützung. Die abgebildete Mefo hatte 53cm Fangort war Boltenhagen. Nähere Info`s auf Seite 14.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Ace

Nur damit hier keine falschen Eindrücke entstehen,
ich habe die Mefo nicht gefangen und auch nicht fotografiert
*Das war Mefohunter84*
Ich will mich ja nich mit fremden Federn schmücken.

Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich ein klein wenig neidisch bin


----------



## mefohunter84

Moin Ace,
Nochmals Danke für Deine Hilfe. Das Du das Foto auch in Deiner eigenen Galerie verewigt hast, finde ich super. Tja, wenn`s so weitergeht, dann brauche ich wohl bei Dir bald eine eigene Fotogalerie  (grins)


----------



## Locke

Ui,
wat fürn schönes Foto und noch schöneres Fischchen.
Petri Heil zum Fang.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand

War heute mit catweasel (Jan) zum dümpeln in der Förde!


----------



## Blauortsand

Erst nach Platzwechsel und als Jan endlich weg war - er mußte noch Mathe lernen bekam ich dann noch nen Biss!:q


----------



## Blauortsand

:c 
Leider nen Absteiger hat aber komischerweise gefightet wie ne Blanke!


----------



## Blauortsand

Gebissen auf `nen Lotto Spinner12gr !


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 18.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Hansen Flash 12gr. / Lotto 12gr.
-Windrichtung :Nördliche Winde / ablandig
-Wassertrübung : glasklar
-Wasserstand: Hoch
-Wassertiefe : 2-5m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :BB
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne später Bedeckt,
-Uhrzeit :12.00- 15.15
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: -----
Wassertemperatur : 4 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 5-6 Grad
Fische: 1 Absteiger und ein Aussteiger
Ort: Flensburger Innenförde
#h


----------



## catweasel

@ Blauortsand

Na Super
war ja klar, dass die Forellen  um mich einen Bogen machen. Sowas passiert mir in letzter Zeit ja ständig:c (und mit Mathe lernen hat auch nicht wirklich geklappt) allerdigs überlasse ich Dir die braunen Fische immer wieder gerne. 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es morgen richtig kracht.
Bis dann!


----------



## Nordwind97

@catweasel

Dein Meisterstück steht noch aus,nicht immer vor sich hin schieben!!!Ist wichtiger als Fisch,laß Jelle man die braunen Latschen fangen,auch für dich wird irgendwann die Sonne wieder scheinen!Gruß...


----------



## catweasel

@ Nordwind97
Ach ja richtig:v schön, dass Du mich daran erinnerst, Du kennst nicht zufällig jemanden der ein Spezialist in Integral- und Differentialrechnung ist?


----------



## mefohunter84

@ catweasel
Hatte ich gerade letztes Jahr nach fast 20-jähriger Pause erneut. Aber es viel mir nicht gerade leicht. Allerdings habe ich da ein paar brauchbare Aufzeichnungen.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## gerwinator

integral und differentialrechnung hatte ich 11 punkte in der klausur ...
noch gar nich so lange her...


----------



## uli.str

Datum: 20.02 
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen 
-Köder : Falkfish 18gr. 
-Windrichtung :Süd / Ost 
-Wassertrübung : klar 
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertiefe : bis 2 Meter 
-Strömung: mittel 
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln 
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne 
-Uhrzeit :9:15-12:00 
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ----- 
Wassertemperatur :&nbsp;1,8 Grad 
Lufttemperatur : 3 Grad 
Fische: 1 Mefo 58 cm gleich beim ersten Wurf 
Ort: Sierksdorf 

Mal sehen ob es mit dem Foto klappt 

Gruß Uli 


&nbsp;


----------



## uli.str

Und hier die Fotos


----------



## uli.str

2


----------



## Laggo

Schönes Ding:k Petri Heil :m


----------



## uli.str

@laggo 

Danke! 

Die werde ich mir schmecken lassen )

&nbsp;


----------



## Maddin

Schöner Fisch, Uli! 

Dennoch heißt es morgen bei Sierksdorf wohl: 

*Nummer ziehen......* 

Sorry, aber ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige dem die Ortsangaben sauer aufstossen. Wenn doch, dann schlagt mich!

Ciao


----------



## uli.str

Mit den Nummer ziehen könntest Du recht haben, ist am Wochenende immer recht viel los dort! Aber morgen habe ich LEIDER keine Zeit, dann kannste meinen Platz haben )

Viel Glück morgen!!!!!


----------



## Pepe

Nee Maddin finde ich nicht,je mehr Fangstellen hier gepostet werden,desto mehr Auswahl wird es geben und desto eher wird sich alles verlaufen. Sicherlich werden weiterhin die traditionellen Plätze stark frequentiert sein.Aber die deutsche und dänische Küste ist so lang und vielfältig.Ich glaube da schlummert noch mancher HOT-SPOT unentdeckt vor sich hin.
Hurra das Wochenende ist da
Gruß Pepe


----------



## Thorbi

Schönes Teil!!!!!!

@Glückwunsch@


----------



## Gnilftz

Also ich schliesse mich Maddin an,
hier posten vielleicht 30 Leute, aber wieviele
lesen so mit? :e :e :e
Die werden sich Morgen zeitig Richtung Sierksdorf aufmachen.
Eigentlich wollte ich da auch hin, aber jetzt suche ich mir ne andere Stelle.    
Viel Spaß beim Schlangestehen morgen. 
Fast vergessen, trotzdem Petri @ Uli!!! Schöner Fisch!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Holg_HL

@ Maddin: 
Ich glaube zwar auch, daß es durch die Nennung von Ortsangaben kurzfristig voller an dem genannten Ort wird, aber die Leute werden schnell merken, daß man meistens mehr Forellen fängt, je weniger Leute am Wasser stehen. Die werden dann von sich aus auf andere Plätze ausweichen. Ich selber bin fast nie zweimal hintereinander am selben Ort, da ich weiss, daß die besten Stellen meistens die sind, von denen nicht gerade berichtet wird. Zudem sind die Forellen den einen Tag hier, und am nächsten Tag schon wieder wo anders. Es ist wesentlich sinnvoller Wetter und Strömungen zu beobachten, und daraus seine Schlüsse zu ziehen. Zudem sollte man bedenken, daß nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz der gefangenen Forellen gepostet wird!!!
:g
@ Gnilftz:
Kann allerdings sehr gut verstehen daß du grummelig bist, denn wenn die eigenen Überlegungen mit einer aktuellen Fangmeldung übereinstimmen hat man leider die A....karte gezogen, jedenfalls am Wochenende....
Wünsche dir aber trotzdem fettes Silber an nicht genannter Stelle#h :m 

Um die Verwirrung um gute Angelstellen noch zu vergrößern: Letztes WE wurden viele gute Forellen in Kembs gefangen: Aber wie gesagt: Das war letztes WE
:a :s :a


----------



## mefohunter84

@uli.str
Glückwunsch zu Deiner tollen Mefo! Hatte letztes WE ja auch Glück gehabt (siehe Seite 15). Auch Boltenhagen ist ab und an stark frequentiert. Aber warum bloß? Mefo`s fängt auch dort nicht jeder im "Vorbeigehen". Ich persönlich mache zur Zeit beim fischen auf Mefo`s relativ wenig Strecke, dafür fische ich auf guten Stellen schon mal 1,2 - 2 Stunden und wechsel dabei die Köder. Ich bin ohnehin der Meinung, daß die Mefo`s zur Zeit noch nicht Standorttreu sind und , eventuell in Trupps, an den Küsten entlangziehen. Die Wetter- und Strömungsverhältnisse optimal zu nutzen macht da schon mehr sinn.
Rolf


----------



## uli.str

@mefohunter84
Danke, zu Deiner nachträglich herzliche Glückwünsche auch ein SUPER TEIL!
Mit dem Standort das sehe ich auch so! Heute hier und morgen da!!!
Vom Kumpel gehört: Letzte Woche WH 5 Angler/3Mefo`s alle fast zur selben Zeit!


----------



## marioschreiber

> Ich glaube da schlummert noch mancher HOT-SPOT unentdeckt vor sich hin.


Nicht wenige davon kenne ich !
Darum würde auch ich hier nicht posten!
Sicher gibt es überall gute Plätze. Und sicher ist auch das da wo gestern gut gefangen wurde heute schon Totentanz sein kann.
Aber ihr wisst doch wie die meisten sind: Heute einen großen Fisch aus XXX gemeldet, morgen kein Platz mehr frei!

Genug anonyme Mitleser gibt es hier bestimmt!
Ich überlege gerade diesen Thread gezielt dazu zu nutzen mir "meine" Strände frei zu machen 

Die Angaben über Wetter, Wassertemp. u.s.w. reichen doch aus. Es liegt an euch diese Bedingungen richtig zu interpretieren. Der Platz findet sich dann schon!

Denkt mal darüber nach....


----------



## marioschreiber

Just in diesem Moment lesen z.B. drei "Gäste" in diesem Thread !


----------



## Zwergpirat

Die Sache hat allerdings auch etwas Gutes.

Ich versuche gerade einen Imbisswagen zu organisieren.

Damit kann ich morgen in Sierksdorf bestimmt ein Riesengeschäft machen:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber

Genau das meinte ich.....


----------



## Gnilftz

Ich nehm 20 Liter Punsch mit nach Sierksdorf, den verticken wir dann... :q :q :q
Wenn wir schon nichts fangen, wollen wir zumindest nicht arm nach Hause gehen. 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Zwergpirat

Ich finde das eine sehr gute Idee. Offiziell nennt man sowas 
Ich-AG.


Und dann wird das mit der SAGEnhaften Rute ja vielleicht  doch noch was:m


----------



## Gnilftz

Ääääääääääh,
ich muß los, Punsch besorgen!!! :q :q :q


----------



## catweasel

@ mefohunter84
komme gerne auf deine Aufzeichnungen zurück,melde mich sowieso die Tage mal bei Dir. 
Bis Dann


----------



## Hot Shrimp

Moin Männers, ich denke man sollte diese Thematik nicht auf so großer Flamme kochen, ich bin auch eifriger Nutzer dieses Threads ,und komme regelmäßig ins Schwärmen bei den Fangberichten und den Fotos, ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, das man alle Angler die man den gesagten Stellen trift , wo in den letzten Tagen gut gefangen wurde,alle ihre Infos alle aus dem Board haben , ich bin eher der Meinung das , diese Plätze bereits allseits bekannt zB. durch die Printmedien oder die Angelhändler vor Ort, und die Angelei auf die Meerforelle erfreut sich ja auch wirklich größer Beliebtheit,ich habe leider nicht das Glück Küstennah zuwohnen, und bin Auffassung, das falls ich mir mal die Zeit nehme , mal am Wochenende 3-4 Stunden Anfahrt auf mich zunehmen, um einen Hotspot zu befischen auch wenn es halt etwas voll ist ist das für mich ok . Und die Locals haben ja immer noch ihre Möglichkeiten aus zuweichen..........


----------



## Nordwind97

@marioschreiber
Hast vollkommen recht,hat aber auch sein gutes! Wir haben das ganze Wochenende an "unseren" Spots schöne Ruhe.Mit wir meine ich alle die über den Erfahrungschatz und Selbstvertrauen verfügen um die mefos anderswo zu fangen.Gibt leider nicht so viele davon,kann man sich dieses Wochenende in Sierksdorf anschauen.Petri an alle die nicht an diesen Event teilnehmen...


----------



## Blauortsand

Hey Kalli warste bei die Fische?


----------



## grieme

Moin Zusammen,
zur Diskussion um die Fangmeldungen:

Wer sich einigermaßen an der Küste auskennt, wird aus den Fangstellen seine Schlüsse ziehen können, und einen Platz auswählen, der von den Bedingungen dem angegebenen entspricht. Ich denke dazu sind die meisten Poster hier in der Lage, sollen die Anderen sich doch dann an den genannten Stellen die Watschuhe platt treten :q :q .  Seine absoluten Geheimplätze :g :g  wird eh keiner posten.
Ähnliches gilt übrigens für die Angaben über Köder: Fliege oder Blinker mag noch o.k. sein, aber der Rest. Wenn sie da sind und wenn sie fressen wollen, dann gehts auch mit dem berühmten Wurstzipfel oder Hemdknopf, da bin ich sicher   - hab selbst schon erlebt, wie sich eine Mefo z.B. genüsslich auf einen großen Krautfetzen am Blinker stürzte oder einen Sbirolino verschlingen wollte.
Also, bleibt bei der Angabe von Fangstellen, daraus lassen sich schon wichtige Rückschlüsse ziehen (beispielsweise in Verbindung mit Wind), deshalb werde ich noch lange nicht gleich an besagter Stelle auflaufen.

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Nordwind97

@Bos.
Gestern kurz,ein Aussteiger mehr war nicht drinn.Muss wohl erst der Bauer kommen und welche einsetzen.catweasel hat sie mir bestimmt alle weggefangen!


----------



## Nordwind97

@bos
Wie wars bei dir,wolltest du nicht mit dem kutter raus?


----------



## Dorschdiggler

nur mal so am Rande.......

Sierksdorf im Jahre 2002







Sierksdorf im Jahre 2004


----------



## Dorschdiggler

...okay...der Vergleich hinkt etwas....
bei auflandigem Wind bin ich fast immer allein in Sierksdorf gewesen..... :q


----------



## Blauortsand

@Nw97
Frag nicht nach Kutter!!!!!!!!
Kannst Du aber woanders schon nachlesen - auf jedenfall werde ich mich jetzt doch wieder aufs MeFofischen zurückbesinnen!
Es scheint mir so als wäre momentan eher der Dorsch der Fisch der Tausend Würfe!!!!!!!!



> catweasel hat sie mir bestimmt alle weggefangen!



Glaube ich nicht er bekommt sie zwar vielleicht alle ran aber er ist halt Freund des Longlinereleasens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordwind97

Das waren noch Zeiten,ich bin schon seit 83 an der Ostsee unterwegs da hast du an vielen Stellen das Problem gehabt,das wenn du dir am Ufer in den Steinen die Beine gebrochen hättest wärst du verhungert!!!


----------



## Nordwind97

@bos
Das ist echt merkwürdig mit catweasel,er soll mal lieber bei den Karpfen bleiben.Gehe mal nach deinen Bericht ausschau halten,danach gehe ich raus die Alte quakt.Sehen uns bestimmt Sonntag am Wasser!


----------



## Blauortsand

:q :m


----------



## Blauortsand

Also noch mal auf diese Fangplatzbekanntmachenthematik:

Wie war das denn damals bei mir ?
Ich wohnte noch in Büsum und hatte langeweile - was tun? In der Angelzeitung wurde über Meerfofellen angeln berichtet also probiere ich das doch auch mal!
2 Blinker und einen Wobbler gekauft sowie ein Sonderheft Meerforelle gekauft drin geblättert und ab Richtung Aschau!!
Habe mich dann irgendwie verfahren und landete an irgendnem Strand in der Eckernförder Bucht - nur nicht in Aschau!
Egal ab ins Wasser und fischen!!!!!
Beim 10 Wurf eine brachiale Vollbremsung meines Wobblers nach einer gefühlten Stunde - war aber eher so 10 Minuten und ein paar Saltos meines Gegenübers Kescherte (Kescher mit nem Stiel von 1.20m) ich mit zittrigen Knien meine erste Meerforelle :q :q :q 
Prall-Blank-68cm-das war ja einfach dachte ich mir noch!!!!!!!!!!
Die nächsten 10 Touren kein Kontakt!!!!!
Es ist mir bis heute nicht bekannt, das dieser Strandabschnitt regelmäßig beangelt wird! Meine Meinung ist, das überall noch gute Fische auf mich/uns warten!
Natürlich kenne ich auch das Gefühl - ******* da steht schon jemand auf meinem Platz aber inzwischen bin ich Strandtechnisch recht flexibel geworden und habe alternativen zu jeden Witterungsverhältnissen.
Ich bin der Meinung, das jeder sich aus den gemachten Angaben selber Strände aussuchen kann die erfolgsversprechend sind !
Für mich gehört es inzwischen zum Alltag zu schauen wo wieviele im Wasser stehen um dann zu entscheiden ob ich dort noch `nen Versuch wage oder nicht. Oft ändert sich ja auch viel innerhalb einer halben Stunde - auf einmal beißen dann Fische obwohl den ganzen Tag dort nichts ging also gehe ich auch oft auf schon befischte Plätze und vertraue auf mein Können und mein Gefühl und bekam oft dann doch den gewünschten erfolg!
Wenn natürlich ein Volksauflauf stattfindet fahre ich direkt weiter!!!!!!!!
Ich bin der Meinung jeder sollte sich seine Plätze erarbeiten aber gerade die Informationen über die Umstandsbedingungen in diesem Threat sollen mir und euch dabei weiterhelfen und um ehrlich zu sein an genauen Strandabschnitten als Infos bin ich garnicht interressiert!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> an genauen Strandabschnitten als Infos bin ich garnicht interressiert!


 ..... #r 
Gutes Posting #6


----------



## ironstorm

@uli

Nachdem Du bei dem Pilken am Sonntag ja absolut kein Glück gehabt hast, sei Dir dieser Silberbarren gegönnt. :q 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !
Gruß ironstorm:m


----------



## Reppi

An alle verschwiegenen Heimlichtuer,
euch kriegen sie demnächst auch noch.. 
Ich habe Freitag vom Landesverband eine Blanco-Fangmeldung für die Ostsee erhalten; da gegen sind die Info´s hier mehr als spärlich........ist echt genial was die alles über "uns" als Fänger wissen wollen !!!
Bin ja mal gespannt, wann die Jungs das erste mal am Strand ne Taschenkontrolle machen werden.
Ist für die Bestandsaufnahme bestimmt nicht schlecht; ich habe aber trotzdem ein merkwürdiges Gefühl dabei....


----------



## Blauortsand

In der neuesten  Fliegenfischen ist eine Auswertung über die Daten von 7000  dänischen Ostseefängen unter dem Titel 
"Dänen lügen nicht"!
Ein sehr interressanter Bericht bei dem genau die Fischart und Bedingungen des Fanges in ansehlich  in Diagrammform gegenübergestellt wurden!
Faktoren : Windrichtung, Windstärke, Himmel, Fangzeit (Monate), Fischart, Köder, Tageszeit .....
Also reinlesen lohnt sich!!!!!


----------



## Tierfreund

Ich bin auch interessierter Leser dieses Themas ohne, daß ich mich bislang an den Meldungen beteiligen konnte. Grund: Thema sehr interessant - aber noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Also Leute: haltet die Bälle flach und schürt nicht den vermeintlichen Fischneid.

Im übrigen: Meine ersten Versuche vergangene Woche tätigte ich nicht an den heißdiskutierten vermeindlichen Hotspot`s, sondern an zwei Stränen der Flensburger Förde. Wenn auch leider erfolglos bekam ich die Tips vom ortsansässigen Händler gepaart mit einem intensiven eigenen Kartenstudium.

Ich finde alle Fangmeldungen sehr interessant (inkl. Fangort) und werde der letzte sein, welcher sofort an den Hotspot läuft und so blöd ist, zu glauben, gleich Unmengen Forellen zu fangen.


----------



## Nordwind97

Das ist schön zuhören das du der Letzte bist der da hinrennt!
mach dir weiter selbst Gedanken und probiere es hier und dort,dann wird sich der Erfolg eines Tages auch bei dir einstellen.Petriheil
P.s Auf Gerätehändler hört man nicht,auch wenn er mal die Wahrheit spricht.Gilt glaube ich nicht nur für die Flensburger!
Die wollen alle nur eins Kohle,Kohle,Kohle...


----------



## Berndli

@ Blauortsand

Absolut Deiner Meinung.

Bernd


----------



## Fxndlxng

21.02. 
Dk; Barsnark, Knutshoved
O SO; 3-4 
11°° auf roten Gladsax
43cm blank


----------



## uli.str

@Findling
Glückwunsch )


----------



## Bellyboatangler

> an genauen Strandabschnitten als Infos bin ich garnicht interressiert!



Wäre aber nicht schlecht wenn man es einteilen könnte in

1. Fehmarn a Ostseite b Westseite c Nordseite d Südseite
2. Zwischen Fehmarnsund und Flensburg 
3. Zwischen Femarnsund und Travemünde
4. Mecklenburg Vorpommern
5. Dänemark
6 Schweden
7. Ort passt unter 1-6 nicht rein!

Genauen Strand möchte ich auch nicht preisgeben, da ansonsten noch Platzkarten rausgegeben werden! Einige Angler denken ja, das nur dort Fische sind!


Ich war heute auch los. Köder Gladsax (  Farbe schreibe ich nicht) . Ort Kategorie 4. Fisch= einen ca 30 cm Dorsch. Watangeln.

Wasser ist sehr kalt. Gefühlte Wassertemperatur - 20 °C, tatsächliche Temperatur 3 °C.


----------



## Nordwind97

@Findling

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Nordwind97

Ich Finde nach BOS seiner Auflistung ist das schon in Ordnung Bezüglich der Ortsangaben,langt doch zb.Geltinger oder Lübecker Bucht,Flensburger Innen/Aussenförde und so weiter...


----------



## mefohunter84

@ Bellyboatangler

Deine Aufteilungsvorschläge sind nicht schlecht, nur sollte nach Punkt 4 noch 4.1., 4.2., 4.3., usw. folgen. MecPomm`s Küste ist verdammt lang. Von der Wismarer Bucht (Steinbek, Boltenhagen), über die Insel Poel, weiter über Rerik, Kühlungsborn, Börgerende, Nienhagen, Warnemünde, Graal-Müritz, Ahrenshoop, Fischland Darß, und die gesamte Küste der größten und schönsten Insel Deutschlands, Rügen!!!
Allein Rügen ist ca. vier mal so groß wie Fehmarn und die Strände sind sicherlich nicht weniger erfolgsversprechend.
Meine Ortsangaben werden auch weiterhin recht genau ausfallen, denn ich gönne auch anderen Erfolge und vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann mal an besagten Orten

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Ace

> ...und vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann mal an besagten Orten


was bei uns beiden übrigends mal höchste Zeit wird Rolf:m

ich wollte heute los hab es aber bleiben lassen, erst hab ich mich geärgert bei der Frühlingssonne, aber nachdem was ich erlesen konnte wars wohl nicht sooo verkehrt.


----------



## Dxlfxn

@Meefohunter84
....gerade unter diesem Punkt finde ich eine weitere Aufteilung nicht erforderlich:g


----------



## Tinsen

das mit eurer "geheimniskrämerei" und "...farbe sag ich nicht" ist sowas von arm.

die küste ist so groß. wenn es hier um genaue gps-daten gehen würde, dann könnte ich einwände verstehen.

aber wenn gesagt wird, ich war am xy im ort "kleinmefodorf", dann wird garantiert nicht am nächsten tag eine ganze kompanie dort sein.

und wenn alle mitmachen würden (so wie sich das der autor diese postings mal gedacht hat), dann würden es soviel informationen geben, daß sich alle angler sowieso wieder verteilen.

aber das ist ja immer so im leben, die guten geben ab, das mittelmaß schweigt.

eure sache.


----------



## Fxndlxng

Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich es echt nur noch lächerlig und traurig finde.:c  Für wen haltet Ihr Euch eigendlich??
Wenn Petrus persönlich hier posten würde, könnte man seine Bedenken haben. Aber wer (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) hier auf welche Farbe wo genau seinen letzten 30cm Dorsch gefangen hat interessiert mich wirklich brennend. #u
Jeder der auch nur ein bischen Ahnung hat, nutzt die hier gegebenen Informationen um nach den beschriebenen Umständen in Verbindung mit Erfolg/Misserfolg einen eigenen Platz auszuwählen. Nur die dümmsten laufen dahin wo Gestern mal gefangen wurde und glauben dort jetzt auch zu fangen. Wegen dieser paar Anfänger ( die, die Natur der Küstenfischerei scheinbar noch nicht verstanden habe soll ich jetzt auf den Austausch solcher informationen verzichten? Neeee... Freunde dass kann es nicht sein! #d 
Ich werde hier auch weiterhin Informationen austauschen und wer sich für derartig genial hält, dass er Angst hat alle würden ihm hinterher rennen, der soll das posten eben lassen. 
Alle anderen möchte ich Grüßen und Danke für Euer vertrauen werde Euch auch weiterhin auf dem laufenden halten
 #g #h #g #g


----------



## uli.str

Haste Recht!!!
Gehe mal bei einigen Mitgliedern auf die Homepages.
Da werden Strände, Anfahrtswege und Parkplätze bekannt gegeben!!! ( Danke für die Tipps ) Und hier wird jetzt gejammert!!!
Mir persönlich ist es egal ob 3 oder 15 Angler da sind, die Strände sind ja lang genug!!!
Und wo ich morgen zum angeln hinfahren werde kann ich heute noch gar nicht sagen, weil ich mir kurz vor Abfahrt die neusten Wettermeldungen ( Windrichtung, Windstärke, Wasser- u. Lufttemperatur ) im Netz anschaue! Und dann erst entscheide wo es hin geht!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

Ganz genau!
Brauchst nur in's nächste Angelgeschäft gehen und Dir irgendein Meerforellen-Spezialheft zu kaufen. Da stehen die Allseitsbekannten Stellen sowieso alle drinnen und zwar Sierksdorf eingeschlossen! Auch ich weiß wie es dort noch vor zwei Jahren ausgesehen hat. Aber na und? War dass etwa Euer geheimer "Hotspot"?


----------



## Fxndlxng

By the way: 
Ist irgendjemand am vergangenen Sonntag in Sierksdorf gewesen und kann mal berichten ob der befürchtete Massenauflauf denn auch tatsächlig stattgefunden hat? Bei all der Panikmache hier im Forum hat sich warscheinlich keiner mehr hingetraut (man könnte ja gesehen werden).


----------



## theactor

Hi,

so what's the Deal?
Wenn ich morgen mit Locke an der Küste 14 MeFos fangen sollte werden wir hier davon berichten (natürlich auch wenn wir schneiderhaft den Tag an der Küste geniessen ) 

Was nie passieren würde:  WENN daraufhin am nächsten Tag eine Horde von Boardies an dieser Stelle auftauchen sollten freue ich mich, mache ein Bier auf und bin gespannt, weitere Boardies kennenzulernen....Ist doch eigentlich alles easy, nein?

Ich glaube sagen zu können, dass die Zahl der Mefo-Fischer die "Angst um ihren Fang" und "ihre Stelle" haben sich wohl auf ein Minimum beläuft.

Ich kann mich an mein erstes Angeln in Dahme mit MichiHH erinnern. Als wir da ankamen waren einige Boardies schon da und das erste, was Stephan machte war eine ausführliche Strandbeschreibung: wo - wietief -womit etc. #6 
*DAS* ist für mich Angeln & Angeln mit Gleichgesinnten!

Gruß,
theactor 

#h


----------



## Laggo

@theactor

Das war die Topantwort:m 
Genau das selbe durfte ich am Samstag ebenfalls in Dahme auch erfahren:m


----------



## Hendrik

@Findling:
War Samstag morgen mit einem Kumpel in Sierksdorf - hatten die ganze Küste für uns....


----------



## Gnilftz

Bevor hier jetzt was völlig in die falsche Richtung läuft,
ich habe keine Angst um meine Stellen und ich gebe auch gerne Ködertips weiter!!!
Ich weiß ja nicht, warum Ihr gerne ans Wasser geht,
aber ich gehe los, um abzuschalten, mal keinen Computer zu sehen und kein Telefon zu hören.
Ich brauche deshalb auch nicht jedes Wochenende eine Massenansammlung am Strand, zu mal ich glaube, daß dies nicht unbedingt fangfördernd ist... 
Es gibt Stellen an der Küste, die meide ich am Wochenende wie die Pest, auch wenn gut gefangen wird.
Ich halte gerne mal nen Klönschnack am Wasser, schaue mir Fliegenmuster von anderen Kollegen an, präsentiere auch gerne meine, aber bitte alles im Rahmen.

Eure Fangmeldungen in allen Ehren, aber Sinn machen sie für mich nur in einer Statistik (zB Excel) zusammengefaßt, im Moment macht Ihr nur Reklame für bestimmte Strände.
Aber andererseits, habe ich dann mehr Platz an den anderen... :q

So, nun laßt uns mal alle wieder runterkommen und fischen gehen, ob nun mit oder ohne Fangmeldung. :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Zwergpirat

Da macht man mal ein kleines Witzchen und dann sowas, tss, tss, tss.#d


----------



## Gnilftz

Dirk,
mit Fangmeldungen macht man doch keine Witzchen...


----------



## Maddin

@Heiko
Mein Reden! Wenn ich auf meiner Homepage Strände in DK vorstelle ist es meiner Meinung nach was anderes, da diese nicht unbedingt innerhalb einer Stunde zu erreichen sind, bzw. aktuelle Fangsituationen preisgeben.  



> nächsten Tag eine Horde von Boardies


Wäre doch noch zu vertreten. Was mich -sorry- stört ist, dass dieses Thema heiß begehrt unter den Gastlesern ist.  Wenn ich einen Bericht ohne Ortsangabe verfasse und es jemanden interessiert wo das war, dann kann mich derjenige gerne per PN anschreiben....ich bin der letzte der dann nicht mit dem Ort raus rückt. Aber ich muss es nicht öffentlich tun. 

Man kann auch vernünftig darüber diskutieren ohne beleidigend zu werden.

Das eigentliche Ziel dieses Threads wird meiner Meinung nach auch etwas verfehlt.


----------



## marioschreiber

Ich schliesse mich Heiko und Maddin da an!



> Brauchst nur in's nächste Angelgeschäft gehen und Dir irgendein Meerforellen-Spezialheft zu kaufen. Da stehen die Allseitsbekannten Stellen sowieso alle drinnen


Eben, allseits bekannt!
Um die geht es mir dabei garnicht.
Auch die Stellen die auf den HP´s vorgestellt werden, das sind die gleichen die schon seit Jahren durch die Angelpresse gehen.
Ich habe mir aber durch viele Stunden des suchens und testens Stellen gersucht die noch in keiner der besagten Zeitschriften standen. Noch nie habe ich da viele andere Angler gesehen, aber gut gefgangen. Seid nicht böse, aber ich möchte das das so bleibt. 
Ich denke viele haben solche Plätze. Im kleinen Kreis kann man die auch weitergeben. 
Auch mir wurden solche von Freunden gezeigt. Die sind bestimmt nicht angetan wenn ich die hier für alle sichtbar nennen würde.

Wenn ich in Weissenhaus fangen würde, dann würde ich das hier auch posten


----------



## mefohunter84

Moin, moin, ihr Gleichgesinnten

Ich denke, es sollte jeder so handeln, wie er will! Ich vertrete ganz offen meine Meinung und bin genau so in der Lage, auch andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Man muß Sie ja nicht immer verstehen. Aber ich würde mir nicht anmaßen, ander Meinungen zu kritisieren.

@ Ace
tja der gemeinsame Tripp wird langsam Zeit. Jörg Hat dieses auch demnächst vor.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Zwergpirat

Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten: Die Stellen sind alle bekannt. Sie sind auf entsprechenden Homepages oder in Angelführern beschrieben. Das ist ja auch nicht weiter erregend. Interessant wird es erst, wenn eine bestimmte Angestelle mit einer Fangmeldung in Verbindung gebracht wird, denn das ist doch die Frage die wirklich zählt: Wo wird gerade Fisch gefangen?

Die Rahmenbedingungen, sprich das Wetter, sind an der gesamten Küste ziemlich gleich, außer das je nach Strand der Wind und die Strömung aus einer anderen Richtung kommen. Die Wetter- und Strömungsdaten kann man auch problemlos im Netz erfahren und dann seinen Angeltrip planen, dazu braucht man die Fangmeldungen nicht. Also bleibt wieder nur die Frage: Wo wird gerade Fisch gefangen?
Wenn das hier nun öffentlich gepostet wird, lesen das viele Leute und erzählen es vielleicht weiter und dann kommt es zu den berühmten Massenaufläufen am Strand.

Im Grunde genommen ist das nicht weiter schlimm, denn jeder soll seinen Fisch fangen und es sei ihm auch gegönnt. Ich bin auch nicht neidisch und ich will auch nicht irgendwelche Strände für mich haben. 
Was mich allerdings nervt, sind die Auswüchse, die solche Massenaufläufe nach sich ziehen, denn mit der in den Magazine oft beschriebenen Solidarität unter Meerforellenanglern ist es schon lange vorbei. 
Dazu jetzt mal ein paar eigene Erlebnisse.
Man steht im Wasser und fängt einen Fisch. Das bleibt den zahlreich am Strand vorhandenen Kollegen natürlich nicht verborgen und zwei Minuten später stapft einer drei Meter neben dir ins Waser, sagt scheinheilig "Hier ist doch noch Platz" und feuert seinen Blinker vorzugsweise quer zu deiner Wurfrichtung.

Man steht auf einem Riff fängt einen Grönländer den man leider nicht im Wasser releasen kann, kommt deshalb kurz an den Strand und schon läuft so`n Stratege mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil auf den Lippen an einem vorbei und stellt sich auf das Riff und verschwindet dort für die nächsten 4 Stunden auch nicht, weil er höchstens mal für seinen Kumpel Platz macht.

Auf sowas habe ich keinen Bock. Und ich bin der Meinung, solchen Geschichten wird mit hier geposteten Fangmeldungen, die eine Ortsangabe enthalten, Vorschub geleistet.

P.S. Wer sich mal die Mühe macht und die erste Seite dieses Threads liest, wird feststellen, daß dort von Ortsangaben keine Rede war, aber die ersten Fragen die aufkamen gleich waren: Wo hast Du den Fisch denn gefangen?  
Damit wären wir wieder bei der wirklich wichtigen Frage: Wo wird gerade Fisch gefangen?


----------



## uli.str

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">@Zwergpirat
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">Haste Recht! Auf so etwas was Du da schreibst bzw. erlebt hast habe ich auch keinen Bock!!!
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">( Schreibe dann lieber „ Lübecker Bucht „ usw. . Die Experten unter uns, sehen auf Fotos mit viel Hintergrund sowieso wo es ist)
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">&nbsp;<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">Aber einige Angler ( wie Du sie beschrieben hast ) sollten auch Rücksicht nehmen und nicht nach dem Motto ( Fisch am Land abhacken ) weggegangen Platz vergangen!!! So etwas würde ich nie machen, weil ich das auch S...... finde!!!
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><o>Jeder sollte auf jeden Rücksicht nehmen!!!!!</o>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><o></o>&nbsp;
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">Sonst&nbsp;sieht es bald so aus <SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">&nbsp;</SPAN><SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">&nbsp;</SPAN>


----------



## Blauortsand

Ich hatte gestern nichts in Sandager!
Köder: Hansen Flash 20 gr, Gladsax 12gr. - die ganze Farbpalette
Wetter: Nordwest 6-8 ablandig - bewölkt/Sonne
Wasserstand : Mittel
Trübung : -----
Zeit : 14-17h
Strömung: ------
Grund: Sandbank, Muscheln, Steine, Seegras
Wassertiefen bis 8m hauptsächlich aber in 2-3 m
Wassertemperatur : 3°
Lufttemperatur : 3°
Sonstiges: ein anderer Angler hat ein Vollbad genommen war halt glitschig auf den Muscheln!!!! - hat dann aber von mir was trockenes bekommen! 

So beruhigt euch alle mal wieder und ich bin der Meinung , dass hier jeder soviel preisgeben sollte von den ganzen Geheimnissen wie er meint, dass das richtig ist! Ich gönne allen anderen Ihren Fisch und freue mich immer wenn ich anderen behilflich sein kann und auch mal Hilfe bekomme!!!
Wenn einer meint er muß die Rute während des Drillens immer unter Wasser halten - den Fisch schnell Hand landen - unter Wasser dann direkt unter die Watjacke stecken - um dann zufällig mal eben an Land eine rauchen gehen , wobei der Fisch dann unter der Jacke in den Rucksack befördert wird - dann soll er dass doch machen - so hab ich dann was zu lachen!
 
Ich wünsche mir natürlich auch , dass alle Angler sensibel mit den anderen umgehen, z. B. vielleicht mal schauen in welche richtung jemand watet und dann vielleicht nicht direkt vor Ihm ins Wasser springen und in dieselbe Richtung losziehen - aber dafür könnte auch ein extra Threat aufgemacht werden! Ich konnte mir eben nicht mal mehr einen alten Fangbericht kopieren um so die Kriterien mir zunutze zu machen !
Habt einfach Spass beim fischen und geht gut mit den anderen um und ich würde mich freuen mal ein paar Boardies am Strand zu treffen!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

Kurz klarstellen möchte ich gerne, dass ich niemanden in irgendeiner Weise beleidigen wollte!! Hoffe dass sich niemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt! Wenn doch: SORRY
Auch ich gehe an den Strand um mal abzuschalten und so etwas wie vom zwergpiraten beschrieben mußte ich zum Glück auch noch nicht erleben. Ebensowenig würde ich erwarten dass jemand mal eben so, dass Ergebnis Jahrelangen Ausprobierens hier im Forum preisgiebt. Geärgert habe ich mich nur über die Kritik an der Fangmeldung aus Sierksdorf. Das ist wirklich kein Geheimtip und überlaufen war er ganz offensichtlich auch nicht gerade (nix mit Nummer ziehen). Gegen die Aussage soetwas auf gezielte Anfrage preis zu geben finde ich völlig in Ordnung denn all die Nutznießer in diesem Forum nerven in der Tat! Aber warscheinlich sollten wir echt alle mal ein wenig runter-kommen und uns auf den eigendlichen Sinn dieses Threads besinnen.
Freundliche Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Geärgert habe ich mich nur über die Kritik an der Fangmeldung aus Sierksdorf.


 ..... komisch.....;+ 
Ich habe diesen Spot seit langem auf meiner Seite und bin niemandem böse, wenn er dort etwas fängt, oder seinen Spass hat mit Gleichgesinnten zu fischen..... mir ging es mit den hübschen Bildchen nur mal um die Verdeutlichung - bildhafte, überzogene Ironie - einer Aussage...... wenn das nicht von allen so verstanden wurde....SORRY.... 
Ansonsten Maddin, Gnilfz und Zwergpirat...alles gesagt #h #h


----------



## marschel

...also, was soll die ganze Aufregung eigentlich????

was doch wirklich wichtig ist, habe ich mal mit x gekennzeichnet, wo man vielleicht irgendwas für sich draus ableiten könnte, bzw. wo ich was für MICH ableite..:

(x) Wetter:  bewölkt/Sonne Wind ablandig/ auflandig??? (normal)
(x) Wasserstand : Mittel (vielleicht notwendig)
(x) Trübung : BESTIMMT notwendig
(x) Zeit : (kann schon ne Hilfe sein)
(x) Strömung: kommt auf den Strand an
(x) Grund: Sandbank, Muscheln, Steine, Seegras (schon wichtig)
(x) Wassertiefen von...bis  (kommt auch nen bischen auf die Jahreszeit an)
(x) Wassertemperatur : SEHR WICHTIG
(x) Lufttemperatur : nicht ganz so wichtig

was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre: Salzwasser oder Brackwasser!

Aber wer braucht denn die Ortsangabe?

Dann müßten wir ja alle am WE zu Blauortsand fahren (der, mit der interessanten Flensburger Innenförde) 

Ich habe auch meine Ortsangaben preisgegeben, habe aber noch nie die Angst vor einem Überlauf gehabt...und wenn`s so ist..?? Ganz einfach, dann haben wir mal wieder ne Boardie-Treffen...!!!! :q

Fazit: EASY Jungs, keep smiling!!!!


----------



## südlicht

Hallo Freunde!

Ich kann jetzt leider nur von hier unten meinen Senf dazu geben, aber ich muss sagen, dass mir dieser Thread hier eigentlich ganz gut gefällt wie er ist.

Ich habe 8 Jahre an der Küste (FL) gewohnt und kenne einige gute Strände zwischen Flensburg und Fehmarn. Ich freue mich jedesmal hier einen Bericht (auch Statistik) von einer Strecke zu lesen die ich selbst schon mit Blech oder Fliege befischt habe.

Ich denke nicht, das die Ortsangaben hier ins Detail gehen müssen, aber sehe auch keine Gefahr, dass "übermässige" Massenaufläufe die Tagesordnung sind. "Übermässig" deshalb, weil ein Wochenende in Weissenhaus mit Warteschlange wohl an der Tagesordnung ist.

Viel eher denke ich, dass hier jeder seine Stellen hat an die er gerne fährt. Je nach Wind, Wassertemperatur, Tiefe, etc. So kann man hier doch nachlesen, an welchen "seiner" Stellen in etwa die gleichen Rahmenbedingungen herrschen und seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Ich schaffe es meist nur 2 mal im Jahr für eine Woche an die Küste und es ist jedesmal wieder eine Motivation, hier mitfiebern und darüber fachsimpeln zu können. 

Ob mit oder ohne Ortsangaben, seit locker, unter dem Strich wird sich nichts ändern. Stellt euch nur vor, ihr plant wegen einer Ortsangabe euren nächsten Törn um, weil ihr keinen Massenauflauf erleben wollt, und fahrt an eine ganz neue, einsame Stelle... Und, dort gibts auch Fisch. So erweitert man seine "Favoriten", oder?

Ich gönne hier jedem seinen Fisch!

Also tight lines,
Eric :m 

p.S.: sehen uns am 45./25.04 in Wallnau.... :q


----------



## surfertoni

Geht hier jetzt keiner mehr angeln? Oder haben jetzt alle Schiss wegen der Ortsangaben???

Fehlt nicht mehr viel und es geht zu wie auf Hawaii oder Kalifornien beim Surfen- wo "Locals" Fremde mit Gewalt von den guten Spots fernhalten...


----------



## Truttafriend

> Fehlt nicht mehr viel und es geht zu wie auf Hawaii oder Kalifornien beim Surfen- wo "Locals" Fremde mit Gewalt von den guten Spots fernhalten...




Na da fehlt doch noch eine ganze Menge zu und es wird wohl auch nie so weit kommen 

Niemand hat hier behauptet das irgendwer unerwünscht an einem Spot ist. Gieße also bitte keiner Öl in ein Feuer wo gar keines ist#h


----------



## vagabond82

Moin, 

was ist denn hier los, ich hab in Weißenhaus zwar auch schon Boardies an der Küste getroffen, die&nbsp;scheinbar aufgrund der Fangmeldung&nbsp;hier, ihre Ortswahl trafen&nbsp;aber die fangen mir doch keine Fische weg. Und beserkermäßig&nbsp; Keule schwingend die Leute nach Hause jagen werde ich auch nicht, die Küste ist lang genug. Und mal ehrlich,&nbsp;an der&nbsp;Küste wird es enger, weil die Mefofischerei durch alle möglichen Medien gepusht wird und einen enormen Aufschwung erfährt und nicht weil irgendjemand hier eine Fangmeldung veröffentlicht. Ich habe die Lust verloren, weil sich hier kaum jemand beteiligt bzw nur noch gesabbelt wird. Aus den paar Fangmeldungen lassen sich doch kaum Schlüsse ziehen. Wenn das so weiter läuft, &nbsp;geht die gute Idee von BOS den Bach runter und viele von euch haben ihr Ziel erreicht. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ace

Ich glaube irgendwer hatte es schon geschrieben...in der aktuellen Fliegenfischen ist ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht über die Fangstatistik von 7.000 Küstenfischen geschrieben. Sehr lesenswert!!!!


----------



## theactor

HI,

heute war Locke's Küstenpremiere... 
Wir waren in Weissenhaus bei unangenehmen Bedingungen;
recht fiese Intervall-Wellen, kalter Wind aus WSW und Schneeregen & trübes Wasser.
Gefischt haben wir zwischen 14:30 und 18:30.
Wir haben diverse Köder ausprobiert aber leider konnten wir keinen Fischkontakt verzeichnen...
Es waren im Laufe des Nachmittags ca. 10 andere Angler unterwegs (u.a. 1 Bellyboot); wir konnten jedoch bei niemandem irgendwelche Fänge ausmachen  

Hätte mir Locke's Einstieg ins Suchtangeln anders gewünscht aber nett und schön (kalt) war's trotzdem.

Vor allem habe ich einige Zeit damit verbracht, meinen Benzintaschenwärmer anzubekommen... auch das erfolglos. 
Locke's Tchibo-Knick&Warm-Handwärmer war da weitaus effektiver...

Auf dass der Frühling (und die Fische) kommt/en!

Gruß,
theactor #h 

P.S. Als wir fuhren (mittlerweile Schneefall) war es war es wahrlich WEISS-enhaus...


----------



## MichiHH

@theactor: Womit die Wetterfronten geklärt wären 
Hoffe morgen bleibt´s etwas trockener!


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

schön, daß Locke jetzt auch infiziert ist :m 

@thewetterhektor: sooo, ich war weder los, noch habe ich auch nur einen Moment an Angeln gedacht :g 

Zu den Postings, in denen explizit daruf hingewiesen wird, daß die zuletzt erfolgreich beangelte Stelle auf keinen Fall verraten wird, fällt mir nur #d  #u  ein.
Das ist infantiles Gehabe aus der Liga "Ääätsch, ich verrate Euch jetzt mal was: ich verrate es nicht"... sowas kenne ich aus dem Kindergarten meiner Töchter auch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi

> Zu den Postings, in denen explizit daruf hingewiesen wird, daß die zuletzt erfolgreich beangelte Stelle auf keinen Fall verraten wird, fällt mir nur   ein.


:m :m :m :m :m 
Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen,es wird immer Angler geben,die es freut wenn sie Info´s weitergeben können und eben der "elitäre" Kreis, der anscheinend eine "höhere Aufgabe verfolgt 
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen 40-50 km weiterzufahren,da dort gestern 1 Fisch mehr gefangen wurde und ich so meine Fangchancen um 10% (??) erhöhen könnte.
Ich fahre dort hin,wo ich am schnellsten am Wasser bin und durch die eingesparte Fahrzeit=länger Angeln,erhöht sich dort meine Fangaussicht,oder ?


----------



## Maddin

Ok, eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr dazu sagen. Ich habe meinen Standpunkt erklärt......gebe gerne jedem Boardie auf Nachfrage den Ort bekannt, aber ich tue es nicht öffentlich für alle Gastleser die nur Informationen raussaugen und sonst nichts. Mich deswegen als ach so elitären, armseeligen Kindergartencop hinstellen zu lassen habe ich nicht nötig!  Besten Dank!


----------



## MichaelB

Moin,

@Maddin: 



> Mich deswegen als ach so elitären, armseeligen Kindergartencop hinstellen zu lassen habe ich nicht nötig! Besten Dank!



Ich fürchte, da hast Du was in den falschen Hals bekommen, ich meinte eher sowas:



> Genauen Strand möchte ich auch nicht preisgeben, da ansonsten noch Platzkarten rausgegeben werden! Einige Angler denken ja, das nur dort Fische sind!



Genau diese Postings, am besten noch mit Bildern garniert, finde ich albern. Das ist für mich, wie aus Geltungsbedürfnis ein Schild hochzuhalten, auf dem steht: " _Ich weiß man was und sag´s euch nicht_ "

Aber ich denke mal, dieses Thema ist ähnlich streitbar wie c&r oder so... und da ich keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen will / werde ( jedenfalls nicht hier im Board  ) soll´s das auch gewesen sein.



Egal ob mir vorher Stellen verraten worden sind oder nicht, ich bin mir sicher, daß ich überall auch mal nichts fangen können werde   #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: 





> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen 40-50 km weiterzufahren,da dort gestern 1 Fisch mehr gefangen wurde und ich so meine Fangchancen um 10% (??) erhöhen könnte



DAS tut doch eh kein gesunder Mensch freiwillig... oder?


----------



## Maddin

> ...in den falschen Hals bekommen...


Dieses ist möglich  



> ...dieses Thema ist ähnlich streitbar wie c&r...


Sehe ich auch so, deswegen sag ich dazu jetzt auch nichts mehr........erstmal 

Hauptsache Samstag stimmt das Wetter #h


----------



## Reppi

@Maddin
Auch von mir noch ein einziger Satz (oder auch 2..)
Ich wollte mit meinem Posting niemand persönlich angreifen und der Drops ist glaube ich, saurer bei Dir angekommen als gemeint !!
Also nichts für ungut,nur das Thema ist viel zu kontrovers um es "Beschlußfähig" abzuhandeln also werde ich mich jetzt zurück nehmen.........


----------



## gerwinator

also, ich will keim zu nahe treten 
aber irgendwie erinnert mich dies alles hier an mein 12. jahrgang aus der schule...

irgendwie scheint das topic fehlzuschlagen, was ich schade finde, denn immer wenn einer hier reinschreibt, das er eine schöne mefo gefangen hat freu ich mich mit ihm. wenn ich häufiger an die küste kommen würde, würde ich auch meine fangberichte weiter posten, ob mit oder ohne ort, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 25.02.2004
Köder : Kinetic Wobbler "Salty" 18gr. Grün-Silber
Wetter: bewölkt/Sonne/Schnee/Hagel 
Wind ablandig/ auflandig: Schräg auflandig Südwest 4
Wasserstand : Mittel 
Zeit : 14.00-15.30 
Beißzeit: 14.00-14.30
Strömung: mittel-stärker
Grund: Muscheln, Steine, Seegras (schon wichtig)
Wassertrübung: Klar
Wassertiefen : bis 4m
Wassertemperatur : 2
Lufttemperatur : 4
Region : Flensburger Innenförde
Fische: 3 Stk. zwischen 40 + 44 und ein Aussteiger, eine hatte zu tief geschluckt
Sonstiges: Es waren Möwen am stoßen und dort waren auch die Fische! Ging dann Schlag auf Schlag und war genauso schnell vorbei!! Beindruckende Wetterverhältnisse mal Hagel dann wieder Sonne dann Schnee und wieder Sonne sehr beeindruckend und wunderschön!!!!:m


----------



## gerwinator

petri, hat bestimmt richtich spaß gemacht :m 
ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder an die küste....


----------



## Ramon

Hallo

Ich war am We auf Als in Sonderburg unter der Hochbrücke( Alssund)

Kriterien:

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Stripper Weiss
-Windrichtung: auflandig
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe: 2m
-Boden: Sand mit Steinen und Muscheln
-Strömung:-------
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot: Watangeln
-Himmel : Sonne mit Regen
-Wassertemp.: 5
-Uhrzeit:13.30-17.00
-Beißzeit: 14-15 Uhr
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser:----------

3 fische aber alles zu klein (der größte ca. 45 cm) und ein grösserer Aussteiger

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## fjordbutt

@ blauortsand

glückwunsch zu dieser schönen mefo !

was ist das für rolle??

gruss
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Nordwind97

@Bos

Na da hatt der alte Kutterschneider wieder zugeschlagen,Petri Heil!!!

Betr:Salty ist das nicht der hässliche Durchläufer?

@Ramon
Auch dir ein herzliches Petri!11

Gruß.....


----------



## Blauortsand

@fjordbutt

Is `ne Shimano Stella

@Kalli

Ist nicht der Durchläufer sondern dieser hier:


----------



## Tinsen

wie schmecken mefos denn "am besten" ?

(hab noch eine in der truhe....)


----------



## Truttafriend

Ich würde sagen: Graved

Schön gebeizt mit einem Gurkensalat dazu und frischem Weißbrot:k


----------



## Nordwind97

Ja klar ,war nur so komisch weil wir sonst nur Kinetic sagen
und nicht Salty,ich hab sie sonst nur lose gekauft,nicht mit der Verpackung. Und auf dem Wobbler steht nur Kinetic drauf, daher diese bösartige Verwechslung!!!
Gruß....


----------



## Blauortsand

Habe gerade diesen Threat zu Meforezepten gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board//showthread.php?s=&threadid=2991

Ich mag sie auch gerne in Alufolie gegrillt mit ner Gemüsefüllung und Kräuterbutter!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand

@Kalli 
der Durchläufer ist aber auch super, besonders vom Belly und im speziellen für Hornhecht!


----------



## Gnilftz

Wenn sie groß genug ist,
beizen oder Kalträuchern.
Vorteil beim Kalträuchern, der Fisch ist länger haltbar.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend

oder filitieren, Streifen schneiden, leicht marinieren und am nächsten Tag in einer Sahnesoße mit Farfallia Nudeln (diese Schmetterlingsform). Muskatnuss nicht vergessen...mmmhhh


----------



## marioschreiber

"Graved"!!!
Dazu Honig-Senfsoße: Senf u. Honig verrühren und frischen Dill (viel!) einrühren.


----------



## Nordwind97

@Tinsen

Schön im Alufolie,im Ofen gegart Salz&Pfeffer, Fisch ein bischen Einschneiden,in die Schnitte etwas Kräuterbutter verteilen,30-45min bei 160 vorgeheizt,das passt!
Oh man ich könnte in die Tastatur beissen,hör auf damit!!!

Gruß....


----------



## Tinsen

Graved ?

was das ? geräuchert ?

kenne graved nur aus dem supermarkt. da ist dann so nen kräuterrand dran. sieht aus wie schinkenscheiben....


----------



## JosiHH

@ Tinsen

Graved heißt soviel wie "eingegraben". Früher wurde ein Filet mit Gewürzen und Zucker eingebuddelt und nach ein paar Tagen war der Graved fertig.
Das ganze geht aber auch im Kühlschrank statt im Garten. Filet mit Salz, Pfeffer, Dill, Zucker einlegen, in einer Platiktüte 2-3 Tage im Kühlschrank. Ab und zu wenden... fertig.

Josi


----------



## mot67

oder als meerforelle "russische art", hab ich in estland kennengelernt.
forelle filetieren, in kleine würfel schneiden, dazu reichlich kleingewürfelte zwiebel, mit zitronensaft und salz abschmecken,
etwas durchziehen lassen (halbe stunde).
das ganze auf gebuttertem weissbrot, schmeckt seeeehr lecker.


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 28.02.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Kinetic Wobbler Grün-Silber 18gr + diverse andere
-Windrichtung :Südost 4-5 auflandig
-Wassertrübung :mittel bis garnicht
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne/Diesig
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.30-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ----------
-Wassertemperatur: 2-3 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 2°C
-Wo: Als, Kegnaes, Flensburger Innenförde
-Fische: kein einziger Zupfer
Wer: Ich, Grabi
Untergrund: Steine , Sandbänke, Seegras.......

Sonstiges : Haben viele Angler getroffen die auch nichts hatten.
Wir haben 4 Stellen beharkt und sind viele Kilometer gelaufen und geklettert.


----------



## Blauortsand

#h


----------



## Berndli

Moin zusammen,

nach längerer Abstinenz will ich nun 'mal den Kurz-Bericht meiner persönlichen Saisoneröffnung einstellen:

Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Glad sax 16gr. Rot-schwarz + gelb-rot / Filur 12g rot-schwarz und gelb-rot
-Windrichtung:Südost ca. 4
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne, aber eiskalter Wind
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.30-16.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ----------
-Wassertemperatur: 1-2°C
-Lufttemperatur : ca. 2°C
-Wo: Heiligenhafen Gill Hus / Weissenhaus
-Fische: kein einziger Zupfer, kein Nachläufer, gar nix

Sonstiges : Habe in Weissenhaus naturgemäß viele Angler  gesehen, aber keinen einzigen Fisch


Wann wird es endlich wieder Frühjahr?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## JosiHH

Statt Treffen auf Fehmarn: Samstag, 28.02.04 in Sierksdorf

Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Glad sax 16+20gr. Rot-schwarz + gelb-rot / Springer-Fliege: RedTag
-Windrichtung:Südost ca. 3-4
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne, wenige Wolken
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-16.30
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ----------
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 2-3 °C
-Lufttemperatur : ca. 3°C
-Wo: Sierksdorf
-Wer: Michi + Josi
-Fische: kein einziger Zupfer, kein Nachläufer, gar nix

Außerdem:
War heute mit Family auf Fehmarn (aber nur am Strand spazieren). Keinen Angler gesehen, trotz ganz passablen Wetters.

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84

Meine Mefo`s enden in der Küche als "Mefo gebraten" oder als
Graved und anschließend noch kalt geräuchert. Hängt von der Größe der Mefo ab.
Kleinere bis 55 cm gebraten, darüber als  Graved und kalt geräuchert. So schmecken meine Kanadischen Lachse mir auch am besten.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## marioschreiber

@  Berndli: Kann es sein das wir uns heute getroffen haben?

Ich war mit Dirk (Digerko) zusammen. Spinn- und Fliegenrute!


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 29.02.04
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Hakuma Sild - Rot/Silber, Snaps Gelb/Grün
-Windrichtung : Nordost 3 später 2 Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Stellen- Platzweise sehr trüb ansonsten leicht angetrübt und anfangs Krautgang
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne/leicht bewölkt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-17.45
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ablaufend
-Wasserstand:Mittel-Hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 2,7Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 4°C
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde/Deutsche Seite
-Wer: Ich, Thomas
-Untergrund: Steine , Sandbänke, Seegras, Lehm.......
-Fische: Ich hatte `nen Grönländer und einen Aussteiger der sicherlich etwas größer war. Thomas hatte 2 Aussteiger und zwei Fehlbisse. Dann trafen wir noch `nen Angler den ich dann wunderbar als Fotomotiv festhalten konnte!


----------



## Blauortsand

:z


----------



## Blauortsand

:k


----------



## Blauortsand

:s


----------



## Laggo

Man Jelle sind das wieder Bilder:k 
Du solltest mal als Fotograf bei irgendeiner Angelzeitschrift anheuern:m


----------



## Nordwind97

Super Bilder,schöner Fisch! 55 oder 58cm schätze ich mal,oder watt?
Gruß...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

echt stark. #6 #6


----------



## Blauortsand

Ja auf so 55 habe ich auch geschätzt Kalli aber der war rundgefressen!


----------



## Blex

Suuuuuper Bilder! #6


----------



## Berndli

@marioschreiber

Bei der Anzahl der Fischerkollegen in Weissenhaus ist das gut möglich. Ich bin so gegen 13.30 Uhr in Weissenhaus eingetroffen und habe bis ca. 16.00 Uhr gefischt.

Hast Du Beobachtungen, ob später am Tag noch etwas gefangen wurde?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

Bilder 1A!!!
Habe Samstag nachmittag in WH zwei Stunden gewobbelt.
Nichts- war aber trotzdem schön ( kalt ).

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uli.str

Spitzen Fotos!
Da kitzelt es einen wieder in den Fingern )


----------



## Tinsen

blauortsand, du "nervst" mich langsam mit deinen geilen bildern !!! *g* sauber !!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

Sowas müßte verboten werden #6 #6


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 02.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Hakuma Sild - Rot/Silber, Snaps Weiß/Weiß-Grün20gr, +diverse Andere die nicht fingen
-Windrichtung : Nordwest 6 später 5 , 
Wind von der Seite - ablandig
-Wassertrübung: Stellen- Platzweise sehr trüb 
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.30-18.45 / Bisse in der ersten Stunde
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ------
-Wasserstand:Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 8°C
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde/Deutsche Seite, zum Schluss Innenförde
-Wer: Ich, Vagabound82, Owen
-Untergrund: Steine , Sandbänke, Seegras, Lehm.......
-Fische: Vagabound und Owen hatten jeweils nen Grönländer und ich nen longlinerealeasten von schätzungsweise der selben Kategorie
Sonstiges : Hat spass gemacht sich mit anderen Boardies zu treffen und angeln konnten die auch noch!!
Wir haben drei Plätze probiert und hätten mal beim ersten bleiben sollen , denn da war Fisch!!!


----------



## Blauortsand

Nach ein paar Minuten ertönte hinter mir ein "jo" und owen hatte seine erste MeFo schon fast im Kescher - leider war ich zu weit weg um bessere Bilder zu schießen- ging aber auch sehr schnell der Drill!


----------



## Blauortsand

Nach ner Zigarettenpause legte Vagabound82 nach wovon ich noch schlechtere Bilder geschossen habe aber vielleicht hat Owen ja ein besseres gemacht er war ja näher dran!#h


----------



## Fxndlxng

Schweinerei!!!
Ihr geht schön fischen und ich muß arbeiten :v  und dann verpass ich auch noch Owen's erste mefo. Vielen Dank für die Foto's #6 so kann ich wenigstens sein Gesicht sehen!
#h


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 02.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Hakuma Sild - Rot/Silber, Snaps Weiß/Weiß-Grün20gr, +diverse Andere die nicht fingen
-Windrichtung : Nordost 5 , 
Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: sehr trüb 
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : 14.00-17.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: ------
-Wasserstand:Über Nacht nen Meter gestiegen
-Wassertemperatur: 3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 4°C
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde/Deutsche Seite
-Wer: Ich,
-Untergrund: Steine , Sandbänke, Seegras, Lehm.......
-Fische: 1 Grönländer
-Sonsiges: Kurz bevor ich zu dem Strand kam wurde ne Kugelrunde 56er gefangen.


----------



## Thorbi

[font="Verdana, Arial"]Datum: 03.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Möre Silda 22g, Hansen Flash&nbsp;+diverse andere, die nicht fingen
-Windrichtung : Nordost 3-4&nbsp;
-Wassertrübung: sehr trüb 
-Wassertiefe : bis 3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.30- 17.15 
-Wasserstand:Hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 5°C
-Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
-Wer: Ich, Andre
-Untergrund: Sandbänke, Seegras
-Fische: absolut tote Hose[/font]


----------



## Thorbi

Die Wellen waren höher, als man hier vermuten lässt......


----------



## Blauortsand

Bin gerade bei Grabi und siehe da er hat den Tischräucherofen mit dem morgendlichen Fang von ner 49er und ner eingefrorenen 44er gefüllt!
Geangelt hat er unter den selben Bedingungen wie ich heute nur früher!
:m


----------



## mefohunter84

Sieht echt lecker aus. Hoffe, daß ich morgen mit Ace auch ein paar Fische bekomme. Allerdings soll`s zum Schleppen gehen, sofern der Wind mitspielt.

Rolf


----------



## JosiHH

Hmmmmm....... so langsam mach ich mir meine Gedanken.... Sollte ich doch zu blöd zum Angeln sein?!

Datum: 03.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :GladSax, diverse Farben von rot, gelb, silber bis schwarz alles dabei
-Windrichtung : Nordost 3-4 
-Wassertrübung: klar mit reichlich Seegrass
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung:-----
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne (1. Sonnenbrand?!)
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.00- 16.45 
-Wasserstand:----
-Wassertemperatur: 2-3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 5°C
-Wo: Fehmarn
-Wer: Ich
-Untergrund: Steinig, Seegras
-Fische: keiner bei mir und meinen Nebenleuten.
Heute früh ein anderer Angler ne 42er am Fehmarnsund (das will ich mal glauben, so zur eigenen Motivation)


----------



## Dorschdiggler

Mmmmmmhhhh...... oberlegger :q 




> morgen mit Ace


 .... wie jetzt  ;+  Herr Aatsche ist morgen anner Kyst ;+ ;+


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 04.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Blau -Silber
-Windrichtung : Südostost 5 
-Wassertrübung: Trübe aber man konnte die Füße noch sehen
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne 
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :16.30-18.45
-Wasserstand: Hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 2-3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte 4°C
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Ich
-Untergrund: Steinig, Seegras, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: 4 Blanke und 3 Gefärbte und ein Aussteiger


----------



## Blauortsand

:l


----------



## Blauortsand

Leider eine Gefärbte


----------



## Blauortsand

Aber Blanke waren auch unterwegs::m


----------



## Blauortsand

Morgen wird wieder angegriffen und Kalli silber mal schön morgen!
42er und 45er::k


----------



## uli.str

Du hättest Fotograf werden sollen!!! Geile Bilder, und Glückwünsche zum Fang )


----------



## Fxndlxng

Einfach zum verrückt werden der Kerl!


----------



## Blauortsand

@Fidling 
Ich kann ja nichts dafür , dass Du lieber arbeiten gehst aber jetzt müßte ja Wochende sein!


----------



## Dorschjäger

Haltet mich fest, ich halt es nicht mehr aus! Diese tollen Meerforellenbilder.
Was habe ich nur im Leben falsch gemacht, ich muß arbeiten!


Gruß Dorschjäger

:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## JonasH

Blauortsand, ich würde mal sagen wir schicken die Bilder mal an die Blinkerredaktion... oder am besten gleich an jede anglerzeitschrift,  bei den Bildern werden selbst die neidisch!!!


----------



## Thorbi

Das hält ja echt niemand mehr aus!!!!

Geile Bilder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

@Blauortsand
sehr komisch, aber du hast recht nur ob dass wochenende ausreichen wird? ;+ man weiß es nicht!
Aber nun sag schon wie machst Du dass nur?!? #c 
Ich versuche schon alles mögliche:


----------



## Nordwind97

@ Bos

Petri Heil du alter Ostseezigeuner,Schöne Fotos ,super Burschi!
Sieht für Morgen leider schlecht für mich aus,zeitmäßig.
Aber ich melde mich bei dir wenn ich ein Fotografen brauche,deine Angel bleibt aber zu hause!
Viel Spaß für morgen und Petri.

Gruß....


----------



## mot67

ich glaub, ich muss nach flensburg ziehen...

hut ab blauort, unglaublich was du da immer aus der ostsee holst :m


----------



## surfertoni

Jawoll!!! Glückwunsch zu den Silberlingen und Hut ab: 
deine Fotos sind echt der hammer!!!

Eigentlich biste jetzt mal mit nem richtigen Brummer dran...


----------



## Fxndlxng

Bring ihn jetzt nicht auch noch auf dumme Gedanken!
Grönländer sind doch schöne Fische! Ncht wahr


----------



## Fxndlxng

@ mot67
Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen AB-Wohngemeinschaft???
Wir könnten im Schichtwechsel fischen. :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 05.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Blau -Silber, Hansen Flash Rot -Silber
-Windrichtung : Südostost 4 
-Wassertrübung: Trübe anfangs Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne 
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :10.15-16.30
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2-3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte -4°C waren aber so ungefähr 2-3°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Ich, Grabi, Eric, Chrischi
-Untergrund: Steinig, Seegras, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: Jelle :1Grönländer      Micha :1Absteiger
-Sonstiges: Schade ich dachte der Tag geht heute weiter wie er Gestern aufgehört hatte aber Pustekuchen! Mensch dat war Saukalt!!!!

Grabi:


----------



## Blauortsand

:s


----------



## Tinsen

keule, du bist ja nur im wasser !!! du hast es gut !


----------



## Blauortsand

Und morgen werde ich wieder ein paar Stunden im Wasser genießen! Obwohl soll ja noch kälter werden!?!


----------



## Blauortsand

@All
Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!! Ich gehe halt nur viel los - dann kommt halt auch einiges bei rum! Von den Fotos bin ich auch immer erstaunt wie gut die oft werden - vielleicht liegt das aber einfach an der Kamera!

:m 



> Eigentlich biste jetzt mal mit nem richtigen Brummer dran...



Oh man ich wünschte es wäre so weit ..........  aber nen Brummer muß man sich halt erarbeiten oder man ist zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Fleck und hat morgens nen Schwein gestreichelt!
Ein Freund von mir hat vor nen paar Jahren innerhalb von 2 Jahren ne 16Pfd und ne 14Pfd Forelle gefangen!!!


----------



## MFGI

Jetzt bekomme ich auch langsam Magenkrämpfe, wenn ich die Fangberichte aus der Flensburger Förde lese.  Kann man dort Asyl beantragen???
@Blauortsand
Du machst es richtig, nur wer häufig fischt wird belohnt.
Glückwunsch zu all den Fischen und Hut ab zum Zurücksetzen der angefärbten Fische (ist bei einigen nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich) #6
Außerdem immer Super-Bilder!!!


----------



## vagabond82

Datum:05.03.04
Ort: Strandhusen + Weißenhaus
Angelmethode: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen vom Ufer
Köder: 20 -25 gr Snaps in weiß und rot, oranger/grüner Woolly Bugger, Garnele und schwarz/rote Matuka
Wind: O-SO
Luft: 0-2 Grad
Wasser: 3 Grad
Wassertrübung: Glas klar
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: Sonne
Uhrzeit: 10.00 - 17.00
Fische: -

Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 06.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Blau -Silber
-Windrichtung : Südostost 2-3 später 0 / Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :17.00-18.30
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2Grad
-Lufttemperatur : gefühlte -4°C waren aber so ungefähr 2-3°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Ich
-Untergrund: Steinig, Seegras, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: 1 Absteiger


----------



## vagabond82

#d#d#d 1,5 Stunden !!!

Moin Jelle,

geiles Bild, bin Dienstag mit Owen #2, Mirko(Neuling) und Hund unterwegs. Sach ma´an wo du abends rumstrolchst.&nbsp;

Gruss Jan&nbsp;


----------



## SteveNord

Hallo leute,

Ich habe meine erste Merforellentour hinter mich bringen können, aber leider nichts gefangen, ich hoffe, dass die Tourdaten trotzden interesse finden. 

Datum: 06.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Falkfish Thor Silber, Hansen Flash Rot -Schwarz
              Eisele Eitz Grün-Gelb-Reflex
-Windrichtung : Nordost 3 
-Wassertrübung: Leicht angetrübt, stellenweise sehr trübe
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: leichte Querströmung
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne):bedeckt 
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :12.00-16.00
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 0 bis -1
-Wo: Sierksdorf
-Wer: Ich
-Untergrund: Steinig, Seegras, Sandgrund
-Fische: eine ganz kurz eingestiegen, sonst nichts, nicht mal einen nachläufer gehabt!
-Sonstiges: Hatte mir hoffnung gemacht, da die tage zuvor recht sonnenreich waren, aber ich habe natürlich wieder nen kleinen Wintereinbruch erwischt.

Ich werde wohl mitte oder Ende der nächsten Woche wieder hochfahren und weiter "Arbeiten".

MFG Stephan


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 07.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Blau -Silber
-Windrichtung : Nordost 2 Ablandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : -4m
-Strömung: wenig
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15.30-16.30
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2Grad
-Lufttemperatur :  2-3°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Grabi
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: 1 Blanke 
-Sonstiges: Da macht man mal Sonntag frei vom angeln und dann klingelt das Telefon und man muß zum Fototermin!!!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand

:l :l :l :l


----------



## Jungmefoangler

oh man ,deine bilder machen mich wahnsinnig 
naja in 3 wochen gehts auch wieder hoch 
ein freund war letzten mittwoch auch oben in Dk :
er hat echt ne sternstunde erwischt :
in 2,5 h hat er 5 mefos gefangen ,die grösste 72 cm !
dann noch eine 68 er und kleiner 
die grossen waren übersteiger ,waren  vollgefressen und haben gekämpft wie sau


----------



## gerwinator

die bilder sind echt fies 

aber zum glück sind bald schulferien, dann gehts für mich auch wieder mal los :z :z


----------



## gerwinator

achso, petri natürlich trotzdem an alle fänger :m


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 08.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Blau -Silber, Falkfisch Wobbler/Blinker22gr
-Windrichtung : Nordost 3-4 Schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe :3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :13.00-18.00
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 2-3°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Jelle, Eric
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: 1ca. 30-35er Forellchen und ein Aussteiger bei Eric
-Sonstiges : Kurz bevor ich kam wurde ne ca. 65- 70 cm Forelle gefangen Blank und schmal derselbe Angler hat dann gegen Abend noch nen Absteiger von ca.50cm abgeschlagen!
Ach ja Vagabound82 haben wir auch noch getroffen, hattest Du noch was Jan?


----------



## marschel

Und das Elend geht weiter!!!

Moin zusammen,

- Datum: 06. & 08.03.04
- Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
- Köder : div. Gladsax 16-20gr & Garnele usw.
- Windrichtung :Südwest 4/ Nord 4-5
- Wassertrübung : glasklar bis trübe
- Wassertiefe : bis 2-3m
- Strömung: mittel bis stark
- vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
- Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): von schneesturm bis sonnig
- Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15.00-18.00
- Wassertemperatur :mal wieder nur noch 2 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 2-5 Grad
- Fische: nur im Wasser
- Ort: BU

Fazit: ich ziehe nach FLENSBURG

Kleine Anzeige:

..suche gut dotierte Stelle in Flensburg, gerne direkt Flesburger Innenförde mit firmeneigenen Boot, BB und Steganlage. Ausgabe der Angeln in der kantine von 12.00 bis 14.00 uhr (Gleitzeit muß sein). Erweiterte Mittagspause von 1 auf 2-3 Std. Bei Fischkontakt: REST des Tages frei.

Gerne auch mit Firmen-PKW mit Privatnutzung, Digi-Cam, Laptop mit UMTS-Standleitung zu www.anglerboard.de/meeresangeln/MEFO & Belly-Boot angeln!!!

Ach so Urlaubstage vergessen: min. 60

Und Firmenvilla sollte auch gestellt werden, ca. 50 mtr. vom wasser entfernt mit kleinem Angelkutter.....

Also: schickt mir eure Einladungen zum Vorstellungsgespräch,...KOMME AUCH AUCH IN WATHOSE!!!


----------



## DerDuke

@ marschel: ich auch


----------



## Bratnase

Nicht immer nur lesen und angeln - auch mal schreiben...:

Habe 10 Tage Urlaub an der Eckernförder Bucht hinter mir und dabei an 6 Tagen auf Mefos geblinkert. Mehr ging nicht, da der östliche Wind zeitweise zu sehr das Wasser getrübt hat. 
Beangelt habe ich in der Zeit die Strände von Schönhagen, Booknis, Hökholz, Waabs, Kiekut und Robinsonhütte. Am dritten Tag dann der erste Biß, eine wunderbare dicke und runde 68er Mefo. Da die erste Mefo des Jahres nun wieder ins Wasser sollte, schwimmt dieses wunderbare Teil wieder und wartet wahrscheinlich auf ein Widersehen... 

Wetter um die Null Grad, Wind südwestlich, Köder 20 Gramm Snaps grün-gelb. Kurz danach noch eine Forelle, jedoch schnell wieder verloren.
Die nächsten drei Tage dann wieder kein Biß.

Fazit : wunderbare Woche, die neue TwinPower ist ein absolutes Sahnestück, die alte Wathose allerdings nicht mehr (hat ein ganz kleines Loch) und an der guten alten Black Star Pro Meforute scheint irgendwo ein Ring angeknackst zu sein, da die Fireline aussieht, als ob sie eine Peelingbehandlung in einem Wellnesscenter hinter sich hat. 

Trotzdem : ich will sofort wieder los...

Michael


----------



## vagabond82

@ Jelle 
... um 15.00 den besagten Aussteiger auf Falkfish, geile Bilder und a....kalte Hände vom rumschwuchteln vor´m Einlauf, erst ma an die Auen und wieder einschmeißen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## marschel

@VAGABOND AND ALL

BOARDFERKELALARM !!! 

.kalte Hände vom rumschwuchteln vor´m Einlauf


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> rumschwuchteln vor´m Einlauf


 .... :q :q :q :q 
Nicht schlecht :q :q :q


----------



## marschel

Vagabond wird hiermit offiziel zum Boardferkel März 04 nominiert,......den Preis gewinnt er glatt..... :q


----------



## Fischbox

Igittigitt:v:v!!!. Watt ein versautes Völkchen sich hier doch so rumtreibt#d.


----------



## Blauortsand

@Vagabound82
Das hätte ich nicht von Dir gedacht! - Du Ferkel!!
Wünsch Dir trotzdem Fisch für heute!!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend

Ich wusste doch das dieser Thread früher oder später in sodom und gomorra endet:q 


vagabond82 !!!  Das hat sich noch keiner getraut. So eine Sauerei:z 



vagabond82 wird Boardferkel des Jahres:m :m :m


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 09.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Kinetic "Salty" Orange-Gelb, 
-Windrichtung : Ostnordost 6 Schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe :-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.00-18.00
-Wasserstand: Mittel-Hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 2Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 2-3°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Wer: Jelle, Eric
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Miesmuschelklumpen
-Fische: Ich hatte ne 47er und ne Gefärbte von ca. 65
-Sonstiges: Habe Vagabound82, Mirco und Owen getroffen aber die schreiben heute mal selbst nen Bericht dafür stelle ich mal nen paar Bilderchen von ihnen rein!


----------



## Blauortsand

Vagabound hat nicht nur seine üblen Ferkeleien im Kopf sonder angelt auch noch nebenbei:


----------



## Blauortsand

:a


----------



## Blauortsand

:m


----------



## Blauortsand

Habt Ihr gut gemacht Hamburger Jungs!!:z 
Hier kam ich zum Drill fotografieren leider zu spät!!!
Mirco? und Owen:


----------



## frazieg

*Ein Hallo*

Ich wollte einfach mal hallo sagen, ich bin neu hier und wollte euch nur sagen, daß mir das board und besonders diese Seiten wirklich gut gefallen. Leider kann ich noch keine Fangmeldung abgeben, da ich erst nächste Woche das erstemal in diesem Jahr an die Küste fahre. Vielleicht findet man ja hier auch mal Leute aus Berlin und Umgebung , mit denen man gemeinsam 1-2 Tagestouren an die Küste unternehmen kann.
Euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg
Frank


----------



## vagabond82

Datum: 09.03.04
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen, die Schweinerei vor dem Einlauf hab ich heute bleiben lassen :q
Köder: Snaps 20-25gr&nbsp;weiß und rot, Kinetic Wobbler 18gr&nbsp;blau und blauer 30gr Wobbler
Angelzeit/Beißzeit:11.00 - 17.30/11.10 und 15.00 -&nbsp;?
Fische Owen: 58&nbsp;cm (zweite Mefo im Meer) und 45er (braun) Mirko: 57 cm (erste Mefo überhaupt :m) und ? (braun) Ich: den Grönländer da oben
Fazit: Jelle hat nen spitzen Wohnort #6, Die beiden Frischlinge fangen erschreckend gut #d und zum s.......... war es echt zu kalt.

Gruss Jan

&nbsp;

&nbsp;

&nbsp;

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Peter Dorsch

Hallöchen#h #h #h 
Die Mefo-Fraktion wird immer "swinigliger"-aber dennoch es ist immer was los und Fische fangen die auch noch!!! 
 :c :c :c 
leider bin ich erst ab dem 12.04.an de Küst-aber dann
Mefos-seht euch vor!!!#a 
Wieder sehr schöne Fische-Gratuliere den Erfolgreichen.:m 

@frazieg es gibt viele Boardis aus Berlin da findet sich schon
die Möglichkeit -herzlich willkommen im Board

Gruß Peter Dorsch#h #h


----------



## vagabond82

Da hat sich einer gefreut............


----------



## vagabond82

@ frazig: Willkommen im Board und ein dickes Petri für die künftigen Touren. 
@ Peter Dorsch: Was meinst du denn mit "swinigliger" ?


Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

War heute los - Bedingungen so wie gestern nur ein bisschen pustiger und ohne Fische ich war irgendwie auch unmotiviert!


----------



## Blauortsand

Achja hab so ne Stunde gefischt!


----------



## Mainreuse

Hallo Leute!

Bin auch relativ neu, aber Mitleser schon länger! Muß sagen, finde diese Seite auch "mit" am besten im Board. Bin begeisterter Mefo-Fischer, doch allerdings mit 700 km recht weit weg vom Geschehen. Dennoch möchte ich im April mal an die Küste! Suche ne "geile" neue Spinnrute für diesen Zweck! War sonst immer mit meinem Zandergeschirr unterwegs! Wer kann mir nen Tipp geben! Muß aber gleich sagen, daß ich mit den superweichen "Schwabbelruten" nicht viel anfangen kann. Hab lieber eine mit guter Spitzenaktion und Rückrat! TIPPS?


Gruß MR



P.S. Stoppt Raubfischer!!!


----------



## Karstein

Vor lauter Norge-Postings komme ich endlich mal wieder auf die MeFo-Wichtigseite:

Findet ihr das eigentlich fair, ihr Banausen??? Wir sitzen hier 430 km entfernt vom Geschehen und dürfen nur per Pix zusehen, was ihr da grad so rausgedrillt habt...

Kompliment an die Fänger, alle Achtung - weiter so!!!

TightyLinesGrüße

Karsten

PS: wir haben wenigstens vor  2 Wochen einen netten Spaziergang auf Höhe "Gut Oehe" machen dürfen mit Doggy - sah nicht schlecht aus, aber kann mann´da auch einen Silberling fangen???


----------



## Blauortsand

Moin Mainreuse!
Willkommen im Board!!!!
Für die Zukunft macht es Sinn für solche Fragen vielleicht `nen extra Threat aufzumachen - nicht dass ich genervt wäre sondern ich glaube Du bekommst dort mehr Antworten!
Ich selber fische eigentlich Schwabbelruten (Semiparabolisch), aber die haben auch noch recht viel Rückrat!!! Ich habe bis vor nem Jahr auch oft mit Ruten mit Spitzenaktion gefischt habe auch letztens mal wieder eine davon ausgetestet war aber überhaupt nicht mehr mein Ding - habe sie dann direkt verkauft!
Ich fische momentan auch mit ner 5-20gr.Rute habe aber für harte Witterung immer ein schwereres Modell dabei!
Ruten mit Spitzenaktion + Rückrat:
Dega Seatrout
Quantum (hellblaue Serie???)
.......????????


----------



## Blauortsand

@Karsten_Berlin



> wir haben wenigstens vor 2 Wochen einen netten Spaziergang auf Höhe "Gut Oehe" machen dürfen mit Doggy - sah nicht schlecht aus, aber kann mann´da auch einen Silberling fangen???



Kenne ich nicht aber man kann ja fast überall welche fangen wenn die Bedingungen stimmen!


----------



## detlefb

@ maineuse,
auch von mir "welcome on board"#h #h 

Bzgl. der Rutenfrage, wurde gerad ein neuer Thrad gestartet:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board//showthread.php?threadid=25557

Da gibt es Info satt  

Gruss Detlef


----------



## vagabond82

@ Jelle:&nbsp;unmotiviert !?! eine Stunde gefischt !!??! #y 

&nbsp;


----------



## uli.str

Petri, schöner Fisch )


----------



## Holg_HL

Moin zusammen,

war auch mal wieder los:

Datum: 11.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Gladsax-Wobbler 20g 
-Windrichtung : Nord 5 Schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :14.00-17.00
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 2Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 2-3°
-Wo: Westlich vor Fehmarn
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische: 47er MeFo blank und rund, sonst kein Kontakt
-Sonstiges: Habe noch einen Angler aus Süddeutschland getroffen. Hatte seinen Urlaub statt Anfang April auf Anfang März gelegt, und war doch ein wenig enttäuscht: Bei Ihm hatte sich in der ganzen Woche noch nichts in Sachen MeFo getan...

#h #h 
Viele Grüße

Holg_HL


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 12.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Viele gefangen hat SNAPS Rot Schwarz 20gr.
-Windrichtung : Südost 6-7 Schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Stellenweise angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :10.00-18.00
-Wasserstand: Hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 2-3Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 2-4°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Wer : ca. 10 Boardies
-Fische: 6 Stk davon 2 Untermaßige und 4 Maßig 
leider hatten nur ich und Medo Glück
-Sonstiges: War sehr nett!


----------



## Blauortsand

:l


----------



## obivankenobi

*ich bin jetzt auch dabei...*

moin jelle & Co.,

ich habe mich jetzt endlich mal angemeldet. war heute leider verhindert aber ich muß unbedingt wieder los, es juckt schon überall. die mefo von vergangener woche hat mich tierisch gefreut-hab sie dann am nächsten tag auch zur räucherei gebracht(&dort auch lob abgeholt!)...ich hörte von vagabond82, dass du auf die fotos von meiner digicam wartest?

mfg*** Obivan

p.s. schöne fische, glückliche gesichter...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin Obivan!
Willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## obivankenobi

jo, vielen dank.

wie kann ich eigentlich ein bild/icon unter meinem benutzernamen einfügen? angeblich sei meine id (die mir ja via e-mail zugeschickt wurde) nicht existent.

mfg***


----------



## vagabond82

@ Jelle : Geiles Ding, fett erkältet und schon wieder Flubbe im Maul :m,&nbsp;ist ja ein super Tag für euch gewesen und&nbsp;Medo scheint recht gefährlich zu sein #t. Sach ma was hatte&nbsp;die Größte&nbsp;denn an Länge gehabt&nbsp;?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

@Jan
Meine war ne 47er kann also von


> die Größte



leider nicht die Rede sein!
Medos letzte habe ich nicht mehr gesehen aber er wollte noch nen Bild einstellen! Dauert wohl noch was denn er hats ja nen bischchen weiter!


----------



## Blauortsand

> Medo scheint recht gefährlich zu sein



War er garnicht - eher handzahm möchte ich sagen!


----------



## Haeck

Datum: 12.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Fiske 16 g pink
-Windrichtung : Süd Ost-Ost 6-7 wechselnd Schräg Auflandig - ablandig
-Wassertrübung: klar - leicht rüb
-Wassertiefe : 2 - 10m u. mehr
-Strömung: sehr leicht, wenig wellengang, oberflächenkräuselung bei windböen
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/teils sonnig
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : 14:00 - ab 18:00
-Wasserstand: leicht > NN 0,15 - 0,20 m
-Wassertemperatur: 3,1 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 14:00 5 bis zunehmend 7 °
-Wo: Kieler Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steinig
-Wer : ich
-Fische: 2 Stk eine 55cm a 2,5 kg u. einen absteiger 47 cm sehr mager
-Sonstiges: keine


----------



## Blauortsand

@Haeck
Gut gemacht!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 13.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Snaps, Kinetic,Hansen Flash Rote Farben
-Windrichtung : Süd 3 Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: klar - leicht rüb
-Wassertiefe : 2 - 4m 
-Strömung: sehr leicht, wenig wellengang, 
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt/Nieselregen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : 13.00-13.45
-Wasserstand: über Nacht 50cm gefallen
-Wassertemperatur: 3° Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 5°
-Wo:Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steinig
-Wer : ich
-Fische: -----------------------------------------------


----------



## Nordwind97

Datum: 13.03.2004
-Angelmethode:Spinnfischen
-Windrichtung: Süd 3-4
-Wassertrübung:klar
-Köder: Spöketwobbler 18gr blau/silber,rot/schwarz,blau/lila

-Wassertiefe:2-4m
-Strömung:leichte
-vom Ufer/Bellyboot:Watangeln
-Himmel:bedeckt
Uhrzeit:ca.15-17.15
-Wasserstandt:normal,fallend
Wassertemperatur:3°Grad
-Lufttemperatur:6-7°
-Wo:Flensburger Förde
-Untergrund:Sand,Muscheln,Aalgraswiesen
-Wer:Ich,Norbert
-Fische:Norbert 3,ich 9 alle blitzeblank und vollgestopft mit kleinen Sprotten von ca. 5-7cm Größe die den fischen beim Drill aus dem maul flogen!Die Fischgröße war von ca.44-53cm. 
ich habe 3 Stück mitgenommen, eine 48 und zwei 50er!
Norbert 2 eine 47 und 53cm!
Das besondere war das die Fische nur auf die Wobbler gingen,auf nichts anderes!Ich hatte schon 4 oder5 Norbert nichts und er stand genau neben mir, hat genau den Punkt angeworfen und hatte mit seinen Blinkern bzw. Wobblern nicht mal eine hinterher,was bei mir fast eine Zeitlang bei fast jeden Wurf der Fall war.Erst als ich ihn den schwarz/roten gab ging es bei ihm los!Wahnsinn,was geht bloss in den Forellenköpfen vor,das sie so auf das köderspiel /farbe,geräusch/größe /geschwindigkeit oder was auch immer,so unterschiedlich reagieren?
Ich weiss und hoffe das daß für immer ein kleines geheimniss bleiben wird,das macht die Sache doch nur noch spannender,da hab ich doch recht oder nicht?Na auf alle Fälle wünsch ich euch Petri Heil.
Gruß......


----------



## Blauortsand

Super Kalli wurde aber auch langsam mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## catweasel

@ Nordwind97
Sauber Kalli, so kennen wir das von Dir, möchte bloß nicht wissen, wo du dich schon wieder rumgetrieben hast. werd jetzt gleich mal einen Angriff starten, mal sehen was geht.
Gruß Jan


----------



## SteveNord

Hi Leute,
War auch unterwegs!


Datum: 14.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Falkfish Thor  
-Windrichtung : ganz leichte südliche Brise 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1,5 - 2m
-Strömung: kaum bemerkbar
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :9.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: tief
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8-10°
-Wo: Neustädter Bucht
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische: 74er MeFo blank und rund
-Sonstiges: nix


----------



## Gunnar

@Nordwind 97  9 Stück, nicht schlecht. Glückwunsch

@ Steve Nord Glückwunsch zum Superfisch.


----------



## südlicht

Toller Fisch... #r  Petri :q


----------



## Locke

@SteveNord

Petri Heil zu diesem Prachtfisch ! #6
Da komme ich ja ins schwärmen 

Gruss Locke


----------



## RoPiRat

Moinsen MeFo-Jäger,
mann, mir is schon ganz duselich von den ganzen Fangmeldungen, hoffentlich habt ihr mir für nächste Woche noch was dringelassen....

@SteveNord ... was für'n Mastschwein.....sauuuuuuber !!!

@ Nordwind97 ... dickes PETRI !!! Zum SPÖKET von FALKFISH hab' ich schon die tollsten Vorschusslorbeeren gehört, mit dem Teil scheint man in Größe, Form und Laufverhalten genau den Nerv der MeFo's getroffen zu haben !? Welche Farben kannst denn besonders für das Teil empfehlen ??? 

@ Jelle ... dickes PETRI und RESSSSPECT für die Aktion vom 12.03. anner/inner Förde, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so super laufen würde und die Jungs hatten ja offensichtlich alle Spasssss 
Werde am kommenden Sonntag anner Förde(alternativ ALS) anangeln, bist du da auch unterwegs  ???


----------



## Blauortsand

@SteveNord
Hut ab - geiler Fisch!
Wie lange haste den gedreht? Verdammt da muß ich doch schon wieder morgen los!
:m :m :m :m 


@RoPIRat
Weiß noch nicht können wir aber später noch mal schecken, vielleicht kurz vorm Wochende!

Datum: 14.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Falkfish Wobbler 18gr, Snaps20 
-Windrichtung : ganz leichte südliche Brise 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1,5 - 2m
-Strömung: kaum bemerkbar
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :11.30-14.00    17.15-18.00
-Wasserstand: tief
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8-10°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische:1 Fisch zum Abend von ca. 39.9999999999999cm
-Sonstiges: Catweasel und noch ein paar andere hatten auch nicht wirklich was!


----------



## Blauortsand

Oh mann das ist ja nen richtiger Löwe SteveNord komm da garnicht drüber weg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveNord

Hi Boardies, 
danke für die netten Glückwünsche!

@ Blauortsand: Habe glatte 2 Stunden intensiv gefischt bis die Granate eingestiegen ist!

MFG Steve


----------



## fishing-willi

datum : 14.3.04
wer: ich und der gerwinator
köder: solvkroken gamba, hansen flash rot/schwarz, hansen fight grün/silber, gladsax fiske schwarz/gelb.
wind! südliche richtungen, recht stark.
wassertrübung : klar wie klosbrühe
wassertiefe: bis 3 meter
strömung: normal
vom Ufer/bellyboat: watangeln
himmel: zuerst sonnenschein, später bewölkt und leichter regen
uhrzeit/ beisszeit: 13 bis 17 uhr
wasserstand: tief
wassertemperatur: 2 bis 3 grad
Lufttemperatur 10 grad
WO: wh
untergrund: leopardengrund
Fische: was is das????????
sonstiges: sind oben auf der steilküste bis zum ende gelaufen, weil wir dachten, dass ma da unsere ruhe haben, aber denkste, alle 50 meter stand n angler im wasser, man musste sich echt anstellen, um überhaupt ins wasser zu kommen!war echt schlimm!vom strand aus wurden 2 forellen gefangen, 45 bis 50 cm, aber vom boot und bellyboat aus, ham sie zugeschlagen, kurz hinter unserer reichweite haben sie forellen gekricht, 2 drills hab ich gesehen, und als wir am parkplatz waren, landete grad  n boot, die nach aussage 7 forellen erwischt haben!dass da silber in der kiste lag, habsch gesehen, aba wieviel genau, kann ich nicht sagen!
naja, morgen werden wir wieder angreifen, hoffentlich is denn nciht so viel andrang!!!


----------



## Nordwind97

@SteveNord
Super gut gemacht,fettes Biest,fettes Petri!!!
Schätze 5,5 kg

@RoPiRaT
Kann dir keine Farbe empfehlen,ausser den 3 genannten,gibt von dem Teil so viele schicke Farben da wirst du bestimmt deinen Favoriten finden,andere Farben hab ich noch nicht gefischt,werde aber morgen früh gleich als erstes welche sichern, bevor sie wieder von Jelle geplündert werden!

Gruß.....


----------



## Nordwind97

@ SteveNord

Kannst ja das Zanderbild jetzt austauschen!!!

Gruß....


----------



## petipet

@Crack`s

ich wohne 500Km von der Küste entfernt. Trotzdem bin ich salzwasserinfiziert. Seit dreissig Jahren. Meine Frage: Ich wäre schon froh, Dorsche mit dem Blinker, Wobbler ect. beim Watfischen zu erbeuten, wie hier, in meiner Heimat einen 70er Hecht. Eine MeFo wäre das Nonplusultra. Aber, meine Frage, muß man nicht ganz anders vorgehen, wenn man geziehlt auf Dorsch mit Blinker oder Wobbler fischt?

DANKE FUER ALLE ANTWORTEN. Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## eddy

@petipet
Nee das geht auch mit der Ausrüstung für Meerfo's, dann aber nicht so schnell, dafür etwas tiefer.

eddy


----------



## dacor

-Datum: mitte/ende Januar.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : orange Hansen Flash 12gr, eisele blinker Namen vergessen rot/schwarz 
-Windrichtung st
-Wassertrübung :stark
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :nachmittags
-Lufttemperatur : ca 0 Grad
-Fische: 3 blanke 45-52cm
-Sonstiges : mein kollege hatt 4 stk eine 61cm aber leider nicht blank
(ich bin fast jede woche los auf Meerforelle, berichte nur über erfolgreiche tage )


----------



## dacor

-Datum: mitte Februar.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Eitz-Coast perch, glaube 22 gr
-Windrichtung : Nord/Ost
-Wassertrübung Mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :nachmittags (alle fische innerhalb 3/4 stunde)
-Lufttemperatur : ca 5 Grad
-Fische: 3 blanke 52-57cm
-Sonstiges : Ein anderer angler hatte 1 fisch von ca 45cm
beide meldungen Fl. Förde (DK)


----------



## dacor

ach ja, die fische haben gebissen als die sonne sich hinter den wolken verkrochen hat, vorher war tote hose


----------



## Deichkind

-Datum: 13.03.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder : Blinker (Marke??), rot-schwarz-silber 17 gr
-Windrichtung : Nord/Ost, 5-6, ablandig
-Wassertrübung: klar
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot: Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :16.45
-Lufttemperatur : ca 5 Grad
-Fische: 1 blanke 49 cm
Fangort: Bojendorf/Fehmarn


----------



## Broder

*Mefo*

Moin Deichkind,
#: #r herzlichen Glückwunsch
schönes Stücksilber
Gruß Broder


----------



## JosiHH

Datum: 14.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :alles, was die Box hergibt
-Windrichtung : erst 4, später 3
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-2 m
-Strömung: parallel zum Ufer
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt, z.T. Nieselregen
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :15.00 - 17.30 Uhr
-Wasserstand: sehr niedrig (ca. -50 cm)
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3 Grad (geschätzt)
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13-14°C°
-Wo: Blauer Abel
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische: Nullinger:c 
-Sonstiges: Ich gebs nicht auf.... #:


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 15.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Falkfish Wobbler 18gr
-Windrichtung : Südwest4-5
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1,5 - 3m
-Strömung: wenig
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :12.30-16.15
-Wasserstand: tief
-Wassertemperatur: 4°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8-10°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische:1 Fisch und ca. 10 Heringe innerhalb des 1 Fisches
-Sonstiges: :z :q :z


----------



## Blauortsand

Endlich mal wieder ne Spassforelle mit Fluchten und Sprüngen und zittrigen Knien!!!!!!!!:l 

64er:


----------



## janko

schöner fisch --gratulation.
der hering ist wohl angekommen-in meckpomm wurde heute heute auch so ein heringsfresser dieses kaliebers verhaftet.--hatte so um die 7 pfd. aber nur einen monsterhering im gedärm.


----------



## steve71

Feiner Fisch, Jelle!

Ich war gestern in DK an meiner Lieblingsstelle und habe 3 Mefos 
auf `Flash Schwarz Kupfer 16 g um  50 cm gefangen: eine Bunte und zwei Absteiger... 

Gruß Steve


----------



## petipet

Hallo Jelle,

erstmal Glückwunsch. Deine Pic`s machen mich einfach fertig. So ab den 25. April werde ich 3 Wochen auf Fehmarn sein. Mit meinem bestem Freund. Unser Hauptgewicht - angelmäßig - sollte planmäßig Brandungsangeln sein. Jetzt haben wir aber die Prioritäten anders gesetzt. Du kannst dir denken wie.

Gruß und Petri...petipet#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Och menno sind das geile Fische. #6 Ich will auch. 
Mitdemfußaufdenbodenstampf!!!


----------



## detlefb

Glückwunsch#6 
Ein toller Fisch


----------



## surfertoni

NULLNUMMER BEI TRAUMBEDINGUNGEN

Datum: 14.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: hansen fight, flash, gladsax fiske (12 -16 gr.) div. Farben
-Wind: ca. 2 ablandig mit Böen von der Seite
-Wassertrübung: Klar, stellenweise angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 1-2 m
-Strömung: keine
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt, z.T. sonne
-Uhrzeit:7 - 10 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3 Grad (geschätzt)
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8 -10 °C°
-Wo: nähe surendorf
-Untergrund: Wanne mit Süsswassereinläufen, Steinig, Sandgrund, Blasentang
-Fische: NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
-Sonstiges: das roch nach fisch, hätte den ganzen tag angeln können (nur leider nicht dürfen), bilde mir zwei anfasser ein. echt sch..., dass ich weg musste...

@BOS: JAWOLL- da isser doch der Brummer!!! Freut mich aufrichtig für Dich!!!


----------



## gerwinator

moin, petri an alle fänger :m 
aber huete durfte ich auch mal drillen :z :z :z 

Datum: 15.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen und Sbirolinoangeln
-Köder :ganze farbpalette wobbler und blinker, gefangen hat gladsax blau/silber und ein schwarzer streamer am sbirolino (saugeil )
Windichtung : Südwest 3 später bis 5
-Wassertrübung: Klar, wurd langsam trüb
-Wassertiefe : keine ahnung  aber bis max. 3 m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt und ab und zu schauer
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : 8.30 bis 13.30 / Fisch um 10 und 12.30
-Wasserstand: tief
-Wassertemperatur: 3°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10°
-Wer: ich und fishing-willi
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische:45er, und 42er blitz blank und von mir höchstpersönlich gefangen  :q  (die ersten mefos seit 14.3.03)
-Sonstiges:   ich war heute der glücklichste angler an der küste  und willi hat 4 eisen im wasser gelassn


----------



## JosiHH

Suuuper dickes Petri an alle... :m #r 

Eigendlich wollte ich erst wieder in 14 Tagen los, aber ne!!!
Scheiß´was auf die Termine und das Geld: Küste ich komme.#: 
Morgen nachmittag sind die Silber-Flitzer fällig, jawoll
(Muß mich jetzt schon selber motivieren)

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84

Datum: 14.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: hansen flash 26 gr, gladsax 27 gr (div. Farben)
-Wind: SSW 3-4 Böen 5-6
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt, z.T. Sonne
-Uhrzeit:7.45 - 18 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: ca 2 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8 -10 °C°
-Wo: Boltenhagen
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund
-Fische: leider nichts
-Sonstiges: Absolut geiles Angelwetter. Hätte meinen A.... verwettet, daß es klappt. Gegen 16.30 eine Mefo im Drill verloren (geschätzte 60-er)


----------



## Thorbi

@Jelle 

Da hast du ja endlich deinen dicken Brummer#r 

@Glückwunsch@

Ich hatte heute das Glück, eine&nbsp;fette Blanke genau vorm Kescher zu verlieren#q 

Konnte heute leider nur eine Std angeln....... 

..........aber morgen wird erneut angegriffen#: 

&nbsp;


----------



## woodstock69

schönes ding jelle! :q 

wenn es einer "verdient" dann du :z


----------



## Blauortsand

@All
Dank allerseits - wünsche euch noch größere!


----------



## havkat

Moin!

Macht mich ruhig feddich! 

Petri rundum!

Noch vier Tage Spätschicht. Dann eine Woche lang dänische Gestade unter den Füssen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

> Macht mich ruhig feddich


 ..... na gaaanz Prima Thorsten....


> eine Woche lang dänische Gestade unter den Füssen


 ....danach war ich feddich   
<p>
Geiler Fisch Jelle..... #6


----------



## eddy

&nbsp;<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>&nbsp;goiles Ding <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Morgen will ich mit meinem Bruder mal wieder unsere Küste unsicher machen (nach 1 Woche Bornholm +13 Fischen) und mich auf den "Boden der Tatsachen" zurückholen. <IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

&nbsp;&nbsp;<IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>&nbsp; eddy <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>


----------



## südlicht

Petri an alle Fänger!:g 

Liest sich gut von hier unten! :c  

...noch 11 Tage bis Langeland und noch 36 bis Fehmarn...:q :z :q 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Nordwind97

@ allen Fängern
Glückwunsch und weiterhin soviel Petri!!!

@Allen nicht Fängern

Nicht verzagen!Auch für uns wird die Sonne wieder silbern scheinen!!!!

Gruß.......


----------



## uli.str

Ich glaube ich ziehe um nach Flensburg!!!
Gratulation zum Fang


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 16.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 20gr., Kinetic Rasselwobbler 18gr. (div. Farben)
-Wind: WSW 3-4 Böen 5-6 / Schrägauflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt, z.T. Nieselregen
-Uhrzeit:10.00-14.30Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: ca 4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8 -10 °C°
-Wo: Fl.Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: leider nichts - warum nur????
-Sonstiges: Hab Kalli noch nen paar drinnen gelassen!


----------



## Nordwind97

Hab es aber nicht genutzt,hatte echt gedacht da geht noch was ,aber Pustekuchen.
Tourbericht kann ich mir sparen siehe oben!!!

Gruß....

Ach ja die Würmer fangen an zu Schwärmen,wie du weg warst schwammen sie schon unter der Oberfläche umher, so das die Möwen sie holen konnten auch weiter draussen


----------



## Seeteufel Maik

Nicht verzagen, es kommen auch bessere Stunden.
Will morgen mit Vatern zum Mefoangeln auf Rügen fahren.
Haben ja für morgen Kaiserwetter angesagt.

Lippi


----------



## mefohunter84

@ Seeteufel Maik
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg auf Rügen. Wo wollt ihr denn hin?
Tipp: Im Frühjahr Lohme. Zwar etwas schwierig zu beangeln (Viele Steine), aber dafür die Chance auf "Die" Mefo!!!


----------



## RoPiRat

Moinsen MeFo-Jäger,

@ Jelle.... du,schöööönes Ding,du, aber oginoooolll !!
Sach ma, ich wohn ja nu auch in Flensburg, aber wie kommst du (fast) jeden Tach anne Förde ??? Urlaub, keine Frau, keine Kinder, kein Job ??? Aber wart mal bis Sonntag, da steig ich mit in den Ring !!! Hab mir mal auf Verdacht und aus Sammelleidenschaft den neuen SPÖKET von Falkfish und den GAMBA von Solvkroken besorgt (Sennholz ) Hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht ???


----------



## RoPiRat

@ mefohunter84

Zu deinem Tipp für Rügen: warst du schon mal am Strand von Nardevitz (zwischen Glowe und Lohme) ???


----------



## Blauortsand

@RoPiRat
Bin Schüler und habe nur zwei Tage die Woche Unttericht!!!!!!!!!!
Der Spöcket ist doch der Rasselwobbler oder  - mit dem hab ich dies Jahr schon ca. 10Stk landen können!
Gamba sieht gut aus hab davon auch welche fische die aber kaum vielleicht teste ich die mehr an wenn das Wasser wärmer ist und die Forellen es etwas spritziger wollen!
Na vor Sonntag muß ich dann ja wohloderübel noch ein paar Forellen fangen bevor Du in den Ring steigst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seatrout61

Hallo, auch von mir ne fangmeldung

Datum: 16.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Stripper weiß 22g, gladsax fiske 20g gelb- + rot-schwarz und diverse andere
-Wind: WSW 3-4 Böen 5-6 / ablandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt
-Uhrzeit:14.00-17.45Uhr
-Wasserstand: extrem niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: ca 4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8 -10 °C°
-Wo: bereich kappeln
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische:1mf 45cm, 1mf 40cm released
-Sonstiges: beißzeit von 16.15 – 17.15 Uhr, andere angler haben auch gefangen

Jürgen


----------



## RoPiRat

@ Jelle
na, dein Leben möcht' ich haben ... sich 2x die Woche berieseln lassen und den Rest MeFos drillen 
ja, der SPÖKET ist der Rasselwobbler, welche Farbe hat's denn so am besten gebracht ? den GAMBA werd ich Sonntag "anbaden"
in weiß - da muss was gehen !?


----------



## Blauortsand

@ seatrout61 

 Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@RoPiRat
Fängig waren bisher die Farben:
Schwarz Rot
Neon Gelb/Grün mit Schwarzen Punkten
Schwarz Weiß
Blau Silber

Mein Favorit: 
Metallic Blau Silber Glitter Metallic Kupferfarben Bauch Schwarzer Punkt auf der Seite und rote Farbe kurz vorm Drilling auf der Unterseite (Ist aber in Flense gerade ausverkauft):


----------



## Thorbi

@Blauortsand 

Die guten Salty gibt es jetzt in Rendsburg auch für 3,90 Euro in allen möglichen Farben! Hast du mal die Kinetic Seatrout ausprobiert? Kosten hier ebenfalls 3,90 Euro! 

Gruß Thorben#h


----------



## Jungmefoangler

moin !
hat wer ne ahnung wo es die rasselwobbler gibt ;+ 
am besten onlineshop


----------



## Blauortsand

Die Kinetic Seatrout ist eine Rutenserie von Kinetic wenns die für 3.90 gibt kannste mir mal 10Stk zurücklegen lassen und zwar am Besten von diesem Modell:
10'/300 cm  5-25 g
 Ich schätze aber mal Du meintest diesen Blinker 
(Morrild Seatrout) den ich aber bislang noch nicht gefischt habe:


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 17.03.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Spöcket Falkfisch 18gr., Kinetic Salty 18gr. verschiedene Farben
-Wind: WSW 3-4 Böen 5-6 / Leicht Auflandig / Paralel zum Ufer
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit:9.00-13.15
-Wasserstand: Niedrig-Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: ca 4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : 15 °
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische:Kein Zupfer
Sonstiges:Waren noch zwei nette Boardies mit mir Unterwegs hatten aber bis ich abgehauen bin auch noch nichts!
Heute waren auch keine Seeringler mehr am schwärmen oder die MeFos haben die alle weggeputzt bevor ich am Strand war und hatten deswegen keinen Appetit mehr?
Waren sehr viele Angler unterwegs aber nirgendwo waren Fischkontakte!!!!!!!!!!!!
Komisch da wartet man den ganzen Winter auf die ersten warmen Tage und dann geht garnichts - muß dann wohl morgen wieder testen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vagabond82

Datum: 17.03.04
Uhrzeit: 6.00 - 12.00
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Moere Silda 10 gr und roter Falkfish 14gr
Wind: S-SW 2-3 
Wetter: sonnig, 12,5 - 20 Grad !
Wasser: klar, 5 Grad, leichte Strömung
Wo: westlich vor Fehmarn
Grund: Steine, Sand, Muschelbänke, Tang
Fische: ca. 40 cm um 6.30 und zwei Zupfer
Sonstiges: ein paar gute Forellen wurden gefangen, auch mit der Fliege. Die Biester waren wegen dem klaren Wasser und der Sonne wohl sehr vorsichtig. Ich hab auch intensiv nach Ringlern gesucht aber nix gesehen, das Wasser hatte vorne an schon an die 7 Grad.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Thorbi

Ne, es gibt wirklich Kinetic Seatrout Wobbler! Die laufen echt geil!

Guck mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666056867&category=30757

Gruß Thorben


----------



## Blauortsand

@Thorbi
Ok die kenne ich und benutze sie gerne vom Belly da die Wurfeigenschaften nicht die besten sind dafür sind sie aber im Laufverhalten super und fängig!


----------



## fishing-willi

datum: 17.03.04
wer?: ich und der gerwinator
angelmethode: spinnfischen
köder: gladsax fiske bkau/silber
wind: wsw erst 3 bis 4, später abnehmend
wassertrübung: glasklar
wassertiefe: bis 3 meter
strömung: gering
vom ufer/bellyboat: watangeln
himmel: blauer himmel und sonnenschein pur
uhrzeit: 7 bis 12 uhr/ fangzeit: zwischen 7.30 und 8 uhr
wasserstand: niedrig
wassertemperatur: geschätzte 4 grad
aussentemperatur: bis 19 grad
wo: weissenhaus
untergrund: leopardengrund
fische: 2 blitzeblanke forellen von 41 und 47cm!!
sonstiges: es waren meine ersten beiden forellen aus der ostsee, nach über einem jahr ohne erfolgund x schneidertagen!und denn sowas,hab die beiden direkt hintereinander gefangen, die eine versorgt, und der nägste wurf brachte denn gleich die 2.!!
es wurde es wurde seeehr gut gefangen, auch gute fische von 60 bis über 70cm!!! später gegen mittag stiegen die forellen, und die fliegenrutenangler haben zugeschlagen, mit wobbler ging denn nichts mehr!
ich hoffe ich komm die nägsten tage nochmal los!


----------



## Seeteufel Maik

17.03.04
Uhrzeit: 09.00-15.00 Uhr
Angelmethode: Spinnangeln
Köder: Gladsax, Falkfish
Wind: SW 2-3
Wetter: sonnig 17-20° C
Wasser: klar/trüb
Wo: Rügen östlich und nordwestlich
Untergrund: Steine, Muscheln
Fische: Vater und ich hatten nix, nicht einmal n Nachläufer
Besonderheiten: Der Fischer in Nardewitz hatte den kompletten Strand mit Netze abgeriegelt und diese standen 40m vom Strand entfernt. Viele Angler spendeten Spinnköder für den armen Fischer.

Lippi


----------



## mefohunter84

@ RoPiRat
Ja und das ist genau der Abschnitt, den ich meine. Zwischen den beiden Süßwassereinläufen. Topp!!!

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Nordwind97

Hi war heute mit den Kidis los zum Strand hab den Ringlern beim laichen zugeschaut war intressant zu beobachten,wie das von statten geht,konnte aber nichts dazu lernen für den Hausgebrauch!!!
Aber was mich doch sehr wunderte ist das viele Angler anscheinend nicht wissen oder wissen wollen das,daß Angeln/Fischen in der Wasserslebnerbucht in einem Radius von 600 Metern um die Mündung der Krusau Verboten ist!!!
Ist soweit ich weiss die einzige Aumündung mit dieser 600 Meter Regelung in SH und Dk.
Auf der Deutschen Seite konnte ich die Angler überzeugen,mit dem Angeln aufzuhören,leider erst nach mehrmaligen erklären und zum Schluss mit der Androhung die Polizei zu verständigen.
Aber es hat ja dann geklappt,und ich hoffe das es gefruchtet hat!
Auf Dänischer Seite sah es leider nicht anders aus, konnte vom Strand in Wassersleben 4 Angler im Schongebiet sehen,hatte leider die Lütten mit sonst wär ich da auch noch rüber geflizzt!
Hatte mein Handy leider auch nicht mit,sonst hätte ich sofort die Dänische Fischereiaufsicht informiert,natürlich erst wenn ich mit den Jungs ein klärendes Gespräch geführt hätte ,und sie es nicht eingesehen hätten!
Wenn ihr dort fischt auf Dk seite ist die letzte weisse Bake die auf dem Betonfundament die Grenze ab dort dürft ihr nach links fischen!
Auf Deutscher Seite hat mir der Fischereiaufseher gesagt,(und er angelt selber dort) am Strand steht eine große Eiche ab dort nach rechts runter in Richtung Ostseebad/Wald/Flensburg

Zum Schluss noch die Telefonnummer der Flensburger Wasserschutzpolizei 484-6310 ,und die Nummer der Dänischen Fischereiaufsicht 0045/759444000 am besten nach Klaus Wille fragen er spricht sehr gut deutsch,die leiten das dann an die örtliche Polizeistelle wenn sie selbst nicht in der Nähe sind!

Ich will hier nicht zur Jagd blasen!!!

Jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich,aber ich finde was die dort machen schadet uns allen in vielerlei Hinsicht!
Ich sprech die Leute an,und wenn sie es nicht einsehen können oder wollen zeige ich sie an, fertig aus!!!
Gruß.....


----------



## Blauortsand

Kalli gehört da nicht noch ne Vorwahl z.B. 0461 4846310 dazu?
Guter Beitrag Kalli!


----------



## theactor

HI there!

Datum: 17.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Wobbler, 10-18 gr (Farb-Kombi: schwarz-weiß-rot; siehe   Bild (Name: ?? reiche ich nach! )
-Wind: NW wechselnd stark, schräg auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 13.00-19.30
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: ca 5 Grad
-Lufttemperatur :  bis 18 °
-Wo: Lübecker Bucht
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: ein Kontakt = Fisch! Mefo, 49 cm (14:30 Uhr)
Sonstiges: viele  Angler unterwegs von denen einige (eher gegen Abend hin) am Drillen waren. Auf Fliege konnten wir beobachten, wie einer gegen 18h eine Mefo verlor, ein Angler kam uns mit 2 schönen Exemplaren entgegen. In der Dämmerung leider keine Dorsche...

FIRST MEFO 2004: 





Gefangen auf einen extrem weit fliegenden (dänischen?) Wobbler (namens ...?? @Fischkoopp: Hilf!)





Ein super-sonnen-Angel-Tag wie man ihn sich wünscht!!

Nachtrag: 
Der Wobbler heisst TAK, kommt aus Dänemark und wiegt 18Gramm!


----------



## Ace

Mensch Sönke...dat is ja ne ganz huebsche Lady#6

Die hast du dir mehr als Verdient...super...Glückwunsch
(auch wenn wir das hier nicht schreiben sollen, musste sein)


----------



## MichiHH

@theactor: Wie vorhin in der sms schon: 
Den gönn ich dir!  Petri Heil mein Lieber!


----------



## Blauortsand

@Theactor
Herzlichsten Glückwunsch!


----------



## theactor

Guten Morgen  

Danke Euch.. bin auch noch ganz beseelt  

@BOS: vielleicht klappt es ja bald mal an der Flensburger Innenförde mit einem Treffen (sowie es nicht am  Wochenende  ist - aber wie ich las, bist Du ja recht Zeit-flexibel #6)


----------



## Blauortsand

Melde Dich wenn Du Zeit hast! Wir können aber auch zur nAußenförde oder vielleicht nach Apenrade oder gar an die Ostsee direkt - Schaun wir mal wo wann wieder was geht ich greife morgen früh wieder an!!!!!


----------



## theactor

Hi,

@BOS: 





> Apenrade


 ..whereever that is...

Hast Du zw. Mo-Do nächster Woche Zeit? Da bin ich ziemlich "frei" (Di erst - je nach "Anreise ab 14h) und würde mich auf's Wasser freuen! Wo auch immer! (vielleicht Näheres per PN damit das Thema nicht verwässert :g ..)


----------



## Locke

@theactor

Glückwunsch zum Fisch.
Das ist die Entschädigung für Weissenhaus  

Peti Heil

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blex

Mahlzeit!

Ich war am Mittwoch in der Eckernförder Bucht! Die Bedingungen waren natürlich traumhaft. Ich konnte an diesem Tage eine ganz neue Erfahrung sammeln:
Normalerweise kommt es ja vor, daß außer einem selbst auch andere Fische fangen und man dabei leer ausgeht. Das finde ich auch normal. Aber gestern waren so ca. 30 Angler über den Tag verteilt vor Ort und zwei davon und die - standen direkt neben mir - haben sich total besackt. 
Der eine hat nach sieben Fischen aufgehört, weil ihm die Kollegen immer näher auf die Pelle gerückt sind. #d 
Und als der zweite ebenfalls seinen siebten Fisch anlandete habe ich das Handtuch geschmissen. :v Ich selbst habe nur eine Mefo nach kurzem Drill vergeigt und von den anderen 27 Anglern hatten zwei einen Fisch erbeuten können. Soviel zur Theorie, daß die Fische an der ganzen Küste entlangziehen. :b
Da muss an dieser Stellen irgend jemand ne Fischkiste versenkt haben. :a
Kurios war übrigens, daß es bei den beiden Besackern nicht mal auf den Blinker ankam. Die haben die Blinker lustig durchgewechselt und trotzdem gefangen. #:

Endeergebnis 30 Angler getroffen, 16 Fische gesehen, einen veregeigt, abends 3 Liter Bier verhaftet und ins Bett gefallen.

So kanns einem gehen !!! :c 

Gruß A.......Blex :g


----------



## Blauortsand

@Blex
Kopf Hoch - Solche Tage gibt das - Habe das auch schon durchleben müssen - irgendwann dreht sich der Spieß wieder!


----------



## Broder

*Mefo*

Moin Moin Alex,
jeder gleich 7 Stück ist das die Möglichkeit? - klingt wie Tontaubenschießen-

die haben dir die Fische (zum größten Teil) weggefangen - ist doch so  :e- 
also ich denke es macht demnach kein Sinn zwischen 2 Anglern 
zu angeln, der Linke nimmt die von links kommenden und der
Rechte die von rechts kommenden - da bleibt für den in der Mitte nicht mehr viel übrig ( ich gehe von einer Rinne aus die dicht unter Land verläuft)
ich bin auch letztens an einer sehr guten Stelle von 2 Anglern in die "Zange genommen worden" 
kapp sie  schnapp sie
 #a #a #a                        
 [Move]:a:a:a:a:a:a:a:a:a[/Move] 
Gruß Broder


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 18.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Rasselwobbler Falkfisch, 18 gr , Hansen Flash 20gr
-Wind: S 0
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: ------------
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne/Diesig
-Uhrzeit: 10.30-13.30 mit längerer Unterbrechung
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca 5 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 15 °
-Wo: Fl. Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke, Lehmgrund
-Fangergebnis: ein Kontakt, eine Pistole
-Wer: detlefB + Sohn und ich 
-Sonstiges: Nach einiger Zeit haben sind während wir wateten direkt vor uns 2 Eingestiegen und haben dann auch gleich ne Braune verhaftet. Die anderen Beiden angeln noch weiter während ich hier schon schreibe!

So mein heutiges kurioses Fangergebnis 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt auf Flash Rot Silber 20 gr. :


----------



## theactor

HI,

hmmm! 
Vielleicht solltest Du dat Dingen zur Polizei tragen.
Vielleicht wird daraufhin ein Mörder verhaftet und Dir winken 10.ooo BelohnungsEuronen!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

Hast Du der Polizei gemeldet?
Sachen gibt´s!!


----------



## Blex

Moin Broder!

Wie ich sehe hast Du ja doch noch Spaß am board gefunden.


> die haben dir die Fische (zum größten Teil) weggefangen


Das galube ich eher nicht. Ich glaube, daß in diesem riesen Teich wohl keiner dem anderen die Fische wegfangen kann. Und wenn doch - o.k. dann sei es eben so. :e 
Die beiden Fänger standen beide links von mir. Ich glaube nicht, daß dort ein Graben ist, sondern bin der Meinung, daß die ungefähr ihre Fische an einer Stelle gefangen haben, wo eine Quelle unter der Wasseroberfläche ist. Bin mir da nicht sicher ;+ .
Jedenfalls bissen die Fische nur auf einer Fläche von so ca. 20x20m. :r  Einfach unglaublich :e 




> kapp sie schnapp sie


;+ Was meinst Du denn damit ??? - Du Böser!!!
Ich bleibe dabei: *Fair geht vor !* und werde für meinen Teil den *Sicherheitsabstand*   auch zukünftig einhalten.

Gruß und Petri A.........Blex


----------



## Fxndlxng

Und da behaupten die Leute Meerforellen zu fangen sei schwierig. 
Das macht Dir so schnell keiner nach!
Bei den Ordnungshütern würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Blauortsand

Polizei war da und dat Dingen haben wir nicht angefasst!
Ich dachte mir bring doch einfach mal den Müll ans Ufer und habe mal reingeschaut und dann haben wir sofort die Polizei verständigt aber die Deutsche da wir keine dänische Nr. hatten und dass hat dann über ne Stunde  und zwei weitere Telefonate gedauert bis die dann vorort waren!!!!!
Zum Glück waren wir nicht in Not oder so die Grenzübergreifende Zusammenarbeit scheint in dem Bereich noch nicht so gut zu funktionieren!!!


----------



## Blex

Is ja ein Ding!
Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst!

Der Kolumbo unter den Mefofischern. 
Und was haben die netten Herren von der Polizei gesagt?


----------



## Blauortsand

Die haben nur kurz meine Personalien aufgenommen, nach dem Fundort gefragt und waren sehr freundlich - habe ich bei den Dänen aber auch bisher immer so erlebt!!


----------



## fishing-willi

das wird ja langsam richtich kriminell, was du da alles rausholst aus der förde!!!


----------



## soeketroete

Gut zu wissen, was da so alles im Wasser lauert. Wenn ich mal auf Mefo gehen sollte, werd ich ne 200er geflochtene nehmen, falls ein Panzer anbeißt ;-)


----------



## Broder

Hi Blex-Blauortsand
das geht ja voll ab hier - ich dachte erst die hat Blauortsand
immer dabei um die Angler links und rechts abzuwehren- ha ha ha
die ist bestimmt heiß - ne beretta ? sind noch Fingerabdrücke drauf?
-ja klar Blex fair geht vor ich hab doch bloß spaß gemacht aber
die Kanone in dem Zusammenhang echt nicht schlecht.
Joh das mit der Quelle hab ich mir auch schon gedacht - kenn die Stelle ja nicht also woher sollich wissen ob da ne tiefe Rinne ist also wenn nich dann eben Quelle soll vorkommen - siehs doch so jetzt kennst Du einen heißen Spot im wahrsten Sinne ist doch auch was als über Köder nachzugrübeln.
Gruß Broder


----------



## Blauortsand

Stand irgendwas drauf von Made in Westgermany und 9mm Keine Ahnung was das fürn Modell ist!

Aber ich frage mich was hatte die dort zu suchen  und was wäre eventuell passiert hätten ein paar Kids die gefunden????

Vielleicht haben sich aber auch die MeFos jetzt bewaffnet und es wird scharf zurückgeschossen!!!!!!


----------



## gerwinator

zum thema fair geht vor hab ich mit willi gestern auch was schönes erlebt...

als er die zweite forelle hatte ham wa uns ne viertel stunde nach dem fang zusammen gesetzt und bisl geschnackt. ich hab so ca. 50 meter weiter weg geangelt gehabt. und als wir beim klönen waren sind zwei angler gekommen ham sich vor unserer nase ins wasser gestellt.
ich mein ich eigentlich kein standortangler, aber das fand ich schon ziemlich heftig. wir sind dann jedenfalls erstmal "geflohen" und ich hab dann ne stunde in der sonne gepennt während willi weiter geangelt hat. weißenhaus mit sovielen anglern werd ich mir nicht wieder antun, auch wenn da gut gefangen wird....


----------



## Truttafriend

> weißenhaus mit sovielen anglern werd ich mir nicht wieder antun, auch wenn da gut gefangen wird....



seit Jahren schon nicht mehr...

Ich sehs genauso. Da fehlt mir einfach die Erholung, wenn so viele Kollegen mit im Wasser stehen und ich ständig nach rechts, links und nach hinten (bin Fliegenfischer) blicken muss.


----------



## Thorbi

Datum: 17.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic Salty, diverse Farben
-Wind: NW 3-4, schräg auflandig
-Wassertrübung: leicht angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: mittel
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 13.00-17.00
-Wasserstand: Mittel
-Wassertemperatur: ca&nbsp;4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 18 °
-Wo:&nbsp;Eckernförder Bucht
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, Muschelbänke, Seegras
-Fische: eine fette, blanke Mefo von 50cm
Sonstiges: Es waren viele Angler unterwegs, aber Fisch hatte niemand. War wohl die einzige Mefo weit und breit


----------



## Blex

@ gerwinator
Solche Aktionen waren gestern nichts aussergewöhnliches. 
Werde mich auch erst mal auf Angelplätze beschränken, die hoffentlich nicht so überlaufen sind. Zum drängeln geh ich in die Disco oder ins Rockkonzert aber nicht an die Küste.
Da verzichte ich lieber auf den einen oder anderen Silberling.

@ truttafriend
Als Fliegenfischer hättest Du gestern wenig chance auf Silber gehabt. Ein Auge an der Fliege wäre bei der Anglerdichte sicher Wahrscheinlicher gewesen.

Wo kommen die nur auf einem Mal alle her?
Letztes Jahr stand ich an gleicher Stelle bei ähnlichem Wetter und Bedingungen ganz alleine am gleichen Ort. 

Gruß A.......Blex


----------



## Blauortsand

@Blex
Oft hat ein Fliegenfischer Goldene Bedingungen zwischen lauter Spinnangler wenn diese nämlich die Fische anlocken und dann doch nicht beißen (Nachläufer oft räumt dann der Fliegenfischer in der Situation ab!
Hab das mal in Eckernförde erlebt! Der Fliegenfischer hat Drei schöne Forellen und war richtig enttäuscht als wir dann als Schneider abzogen und fragte uns noch tatsächlich wer ihm denn jetzt die Fische ranlockt!!!!!


----------



## vagabond82

@ Blex: Ich hab gestern so einige auf Fliege fangen sehen, darunter auch 70er und ich stand mitten drin und hab scheinbar angelockt , zumindest nach 8.00 ging echt nichts mehr auf Eisen.
Bei solchem Wetter würde ich eher sagen das die Biester etwas argwöhnisch gegenüber Blech sind.

Gruss Jan


----------



## RoPiRat

@ Jelle
sach ma, ganz "sauber" bist du aber auch nich...
jeden Tag die Förde leerfischen und dann noch Bleispritzen aus'm
Wasser fischen, die Theorie, dass die MeFos sich bewaffnet haben find ich gut, kein Wunder bei dem Andrang und das war erst der Anfang, wart mal bis April.....  Mir gruselt's schon vor Sonntag, wenn jeder, der ne' Rute halten kann am Wasser ist !?
Ich werd wohl in Uniform an den Strand, vielleicht halten mich dann einige für Fischereiaufsicht oder Bullerei, wenn ich ihnen kurzfristiges Platzverbot erteile, natürlich nur so lange wie ich fische .... Das der SPÖKET weggeht wie warme Semmeln sagte Sennholz schon, 48 Stunden, und die halbe Palette war leer  

@ mefohunter84 
wenn ich in Nardevitz bin und der Fischer stellt die Netze 40 m vor'n Strand, schwimm ich raus und schneid die Teile kaputt !!!
Diese "Pest" nimmt langsam Überhand, nicht nur in MeckPom !!!
Oder ich fahr nach Glowe !?!

@ Blex
könnte man die Aktion mit den 3 Litern Bier mal wiederholen, wären dann also 6 Liter ...


----------



## Bonifaz

Jeppp !!! 


Bin jetzt auch im Club der Meerforellenangler. Zeit wurd es aber auch. Versuche jetzt schon das 7. Jahr eine zu überlisten, bisher erfolglos. Dafür hatte ich heute aber gleich 2 bekommen und 2 Aussteiger.

Bis demnächst !  :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Blauortsand

Na Herzlichen zum Doppelschlag!!!!


----------



## Loecki

Glückwunsch Bonifaz!
Nach sieben mageren Jahren kommen sieben.....


----------



## theactor

HI,

@Bonifaz: #6#6#6
Gratuliere! Habe sofort scharf auf Deine Signatur geschaut - und freue mich, dass da jetzt Entsprechendes steht!


----------



## Dorsch1

Hier eine Mefo die von der MS-Ostseestar von unserem Neuboardi Mefostar im Öresund gefangen wurde.


----------



## Blauortsand

Guter Einstand Gratulation an den Neuboardie!
Ist der so Neu, dass er noch keinen Usernamen hat oder lautet dieser Neuboardie?????


----------



## theactor

HI,

ich vermute, dass er MEFOSTAR heisst?!
Genialer Fisch! Congratz!! #6  #6


----------



## Dorsch1

@ theactor

Die Vermutung ist richtig.#6

Der Name kam zustande ,weil auf der MS-Ostsee*star* von ihm diese Mefo gefangen wurde.
Also ergo, *Mefostar.* :m


----------



## Blauortsand

Schätzung 67cm-70cm


----------



## theactor

Hi,

also.. der zweite Teil seines Nicknames: dat wär ich ja auch gerne   :g :q 

thekombinator  #h


----------



## Dorsch1

@ Blauortsand

ne 63iger...


----------



## Blauortsand

Verdammt dann hat mich der Hängebauch von diesem Tier doch verwirrt!!!


----------



## theactor

HI,

@BOS: nach Deinem Posting mit etlichen Heringen im Hängebauch hatte ich bei meiner sonstwas erwartet.. aber die war komplett leer... ;+


----------



## Bonifaz

@ theactor

Joo, danke. Das avatar hab ich gleich geändert. Nun kommen sieben fette Jahre...
Glückwunsch auch an deine Mefo !

@ all

Bei meinen war auch nix im Bauch, obwohl ich mit Heringsimitation geangelt habe.


----------



## detlefb

Yeeeaahhhhhhhh,

als BOS gestern schon schrieb, gab es doch noch Angler in der Förde. Erfolgreich!!!!!!!!

Datum: 18.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 25gr Perlmutt weiß
-Wind: SO 1, schräg auflandig
-Wassertrübung: fast klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: ca 16:00
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3-4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 12 °
-Wo: Flensburger Förde 
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: eine fette, blanke Mefo von 61cm
Sonstiges: Danke Jelle!!!!!!!!!! wir sind noch weiter nach links gewandert nach deiner Abfahrt Richtung E...... Leider keine DigiCam dabei gehabt.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Blauortsand

@detlefb
Ich bin beglückt!!!!
Hatte schon fast nen schlechtes Gewissen Euch da alleine zu lassen aber dafür hatte ich sehr erfreuliche Nachrichten zu Hause!!!!
Mein Glückwunsch!!!!!!


----------



## Thorbi

Sauber Detlef!!!

Ich muss nachher auch noch mal kurz los.......


Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fastroller

Moi  Jelle,

soso, die Kanone konntest Du also mit nem 20 Gr. Flash überlisten.

Nochmal Glückwunsch, aber jetzt verrat doch endlich die Farbe ...!!!!


----------



## detlefb

Hi Jelle,

Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!!!!! Dann war die Heimfahrt doch mehr als berechtigt, oder:q Auch SnailMail bringt manchmal tolle Sachen.

Und wie Du siehst kann man mich auch gut alleine lassen   

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Fyggi

Endlich auch mal `nen Fangbericht!!!  Hallo Jelle!!!

Datum: 18.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic blau, 18 gr., kupfer/roter  Hansen Flash, 12 gr.
-Wind: zunächst fast Ententeich, der Wind drehte dann zuletzt auf frisch SO , schräg   auflandig
-Wassertrübung: klar, später Eintrübung
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :  Bellyboat
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Fangzeit: ca 14:00, dann ca. 18.00 h
-Wasserstand: da auflandig wieder höher
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3-4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 12 °
-Wo: Flensburger Aussen-Förde 
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: eine blanke Mefo von 50 cm und eine von 47 cm, 1 Untermaßige, 1 Aussteiger
-Wer:  Franky und    Mark (Fyggi)  

4 Watfischer blieben offensichtlich efolglos.

Sonstiges: Auch von unserer Seite besten Dank an dich, JELLE, für das „Guiding“, wenn auch leider 0-Runde. Wollte mich gestern morgen telefonisch melden, aber Handy out of order. Deshalb jetzt die Zeilen. Sind dann gestern noch mal mit obigem Erfolg an der Aussenförde rumgeschiggert. Wünschen euch noch was da oben anne Küste!!! 

Mark

P.S. Erwarteter Brief war offensichtlich positiv?  Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Loecki

*Der Hammer!*

Datum: 19.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: 27g Gladsax, grün-silber
-Wind: SW5-6, schräg ablandig 
-Wassertrübung: klar 
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot : Ufer
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Fangzeit: ca. 1200h und ca. 1400h; Angelzeit: 1115h - 1430h (!)
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3-4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10 °
-Wo: nähe Kappeln 
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, Krautbänke (echt Leopardenmäßig)
-Fische: 2 Mefos, blank 61cm und 72cm !!!

Sonstiges: Es war das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, dass ich gezielt auf Mefos los war, da es fürs Belly ja nun eindeutig zu windig war (zum Glück!!!). Aber ich frag mich: Was soll nach so einem Saisonauftakt noch kommen???!!!
Es waren noch ca 8-10 weitere Angler unterwegs, konnte aber nicht beobachten, dass einer was anlanden konnte, zumindest die 4, die links von mir standen.
Hatte leider noch einen Rutenbruch zu verschmerzen, der tat heute aber nicht wirklich weh 

:z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Loecki

:l


----------



## Thorbi

Saubi Loecki! Ordentliche Brocken!!!!!! 

@Glückwunsch@


----------



## Loecki

Der Doppelpack:
:k :k :k :k :k :k :k


----------



## detlefb

@ loecki

Doppel Glückwunsch / Glückwunsch, super Sahneschnitten #6 #6

Detlef


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!#h 
Sehr efektives Angeln! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gerwinator

echt schöne fische :m


----------



## Reppi

Super Dirk !!!
Ich glaube , ich will morgen da hin wo du heute gewesen bist   
Werde später die Wetterberichte nochmal prüfen und dann früh hoch...erst Kappeln (kleine Silberne) und dann 5km weiter die großen Silbernen.....


----------



## Nordwind97

@Loecki
Glückwunsch zum Fang,die 61 ist blank, die 72er ist aber ein Absteiger zwar silber aber nicht blank.

Gruß......


----------



## Nordangler

Meinen Glückwunsch Loecki.
Das macht Hunger und Lust auf mehr Mefo.

Sven


----------



## Loecki

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche :m

@Nordwind
Möcht dir nicht widersprechen, war aber schon wieder topfit....


----------



## scandifan

@ loecki

Glückwunsch !!!!!!! von sowas träum ich auch manchmal !!!!!!!!!!

Gruß an alle Verrückten


----------



## Locke

@alle mit Fisch,

dickes Petri an euch allen.
Wirklich sehr schöne Fische, die ihr gefangen habt

Gruss Locke


----------



## seatrout61

@Loecki

Klasse Fische, ist keine schlechte Ecke.

Ich möchte auch wieder... und muss mich bis Dienstag gedulden


----------



## Reppi

Datum: 18.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetec und "alles" von Falkfish
-Wind: West (Sturmböen)-Wassertrübung: fast klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: ca 09.30-14.00
-Wasserstand: super niedrig  !!!
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3-4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 09 °
-Wo: in der Nähe von Kappeln.....
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, große und kl. Steine
-Fische: null Kontakt
Sonstiges: Ich kenne da jemanden der vom MeFo-Gott geküßt wurde ; hatte gestern schon 2 Traumfische und hat das wohl noch getoppt..  

:q :q :q :q :q , aber ich will nicht vorgreifen..............


----------



## RalfAlbers

> _Original geschrieben von Nordwind97 _
> *@Loecki
> Glückwunsch zum Fang,die 61 ist blank, die 72er ist aber ein Absteiger zwar silber aber nicht blank.
> 
> Gruß...... *



Woran erkennst Du das denn?

Ralf


----------



## Loecki

Datum: 18.03.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax, 27g grün-silber
-Wind: West (Sturmböen)-Wassertrübung: fast klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: ca 11.30-14.30
-Wasserstand: super niedrig !!!
-Wassertemperatur: ca 3-4 Grad
-Lufttemperatur : bis 09 °
-Wo: in der Nähe von Kappeln.....
-Untergrund: Sandgrund, große und kl. Steine
-Fische:  1 MeFo 74cm, 4,5Kg 
Sonstiges: Ja, Reppi hat es ja schon angekündigt. Der Fisch biss ca 15min. nach dem er die Heimreise angetreten hatte. Dachte eigentlich nach gestern könnte mich nichts mehr aus der Fassung bringen, und dann sowas!!! Poseideon muss es dieses Jahr wirklich gut mit mir meinen :m


----------



## südlicht

Toller Fisch! #r 

Weiterhin tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Dorschjäger

Super Fisch, Glückwunsch!

Ich werd jetzt langsam im Binnenland verrückt!


Dorschjäger 


:c :c :c


----------



## BrassenHelge

Schöner Fisch !!
Glückwunsch


----------



## Blauortsand

Jetzt reicht es aber langsam - trotzdem Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fxndlxng

Nicht schlecht!!!
So bringt man seine Durchschnittsgröße auf touren


----------



## Broesel

oh Mann....langsam bekomme ich Albträume...:c 

Warum muß ich immer arbeiten, wenn das wetter halbwegs brauchbar ist...:c 

Achso...Petri zu den tollen Silberlingen...das hat was...:z


----------



## Nordangler

Ach Loecki
Bitte langsam anfangen zu schämen.
Aber trotz allem meinen Glückwunsch kriegste von Herzen.

Sven


----------



## steve71

@Loecki: astreine Fische:m

Ich war auch wieder los:

Datum:                  18.03.2004
Angelmethode:      Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder:                 Toby Kupfer 10 g, Kinetic Silber(Holo), Gladsax    
                              Kupferschwarz 16 g
Wind :                    1 - 3 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe:          0,5 - 1,5 m
Strömung:              teilweise stark
Himmel:                  heiter
Angelzeit:               8:30 - 19:00 Uhr
Wasserstand:         schwankend
Wassertemperatur:6° C
Lufttemperatur:      max. 10° C
Wo:                        Alsen/ Dänemark
Untergrund:           Sand, Muscheln
Fische:                   3: 50 cm bunt, 45, 40 cm blank, 
                              3 Aussteiger, 8 Fehlbisse
Sonstiges:              Die Seeringelwürmer laichen.


----------



## Loecki

Über 10Std!? #r
Aber Du hattest ja auch reichlich Fischkontakte, hat sicherlich ne Menge Fun gebracht! 
Schade, dass die 50er bunt war!
Petri! :m


----------



## steve71

Na ja, wenn man von Hamburg nach DK fährt muß sich das auch zeitmäßig lohnen. Der Tag war prima!
Mich wundert, das die beiden anderen Forellen nicht auch bunt waren oder gar Absteiger. Auf die scheine ich im Moment ein Abo gebucht zu haben... macht aber nix! In zwei Wochen fahre ich nach Dk in den Urlaub. Da wird dann der eine oder andere Fisch blank und dick sein.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Berndli

Moin Zusammen!

Zurück von meinem 5-Tage-Trip nach DK möchte ich kurz berichten, obwohl mich die jüngsten Fangmeldungen (tolle Fische) sehr bescheiden werden lassen.


Insgesamt war die letzte Woche in DK etwa 3-5 °C kälter als in Norddeutschland. Mit 3 Fischkontakten in 5 Tagen war die Tour im Vergleich zu den hiesigen Fängen nicht übermäßig erfolgreich, brachte mir jedoch aufgrund der relativen Einsamkeit der dortigen Strände Gelegenheit zum Abschalten und Naturerlebnis. 

Im Einzelnen:

Datum: 14.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12 g
Wind : ca. 3 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,5 m
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: heiter
Angelzeit: 8:30 - 10.30 Genner Bucht / ab 14.00 Kolding Fjord
Wasserstand: schwankend
Wassertemperatur: 3 - 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 8° C
Wo: Genner Bucht und Kolding Fjord
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: keine


Datum: 15.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12 g, Möre Silda silbermatt 18 g, Hansen Flash rot-schwarz 16 g 
Wind : ca. 5-6 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,0 - 2,0 m
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, gelegentlich Schauer
Angelzeit: 10.00 - 19.00 
Wasserstand: schwankend
Wassertemperatur: 3 - 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 8° C
Wo: Kleinbelt-Gebiet
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: keine,
Sonstiges: mein Freund hatte kurz einen guten Überspringer am Stripper weiß

Datum: 16.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Filur rot-schwarz 21g, dito. grau-schwarz, Snaps rot-schwarz und weiß jeweils 20 g 
Wind : ca. 6 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,0 - 2,0 m
Strömung: mäßig - zeitweise stark
Himmel: wolkig, gelegentlich Schauer
Angelzeit: 10.00 - 19.00 
Wasserstand: schwankend
Wassertemperatur: 3 - 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 10° C
Wo: Kleinbelt-Gebiet
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: 1 Überspringer 65 cm (3,5 Kg) auf Filur rot-schwarz 21 g gegen den auflandigen Wind 
What a fish! 

Datum: 17.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12 g, Boss 16 g gold 
Wind : ca. 3 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,0 - 2,0 m
Strömung: mäßig - zeitweise stark
Himmel: wolkig, gelegentlich Schauer
Angelzeit: 10.00 - 19.00 
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 12° C
Wo: Kolding-Fjord
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: 1 blanker Fisch 53 cm auf Boss 16 g

Datum: 18.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12 g, Boss 16 g gold 
Wind : ca. 1 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,0 - 2,0 m
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: wolkig
Angelzeit: 10.00 - 18.00 
Wasserstand: extrem niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 10° C
Wo: Kolding-Fjord
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: ein Fischkontakt (gewaltiger Biß) der leider nicht an den Blinker gebracht werden konnte.

Nach dem überschaubaren Ergebnis in DK habe ich mir am Freitag vormittag nochmal Weissenhaus gegönnt.

Datum: 19.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12 g, Boss 16 g gold 
Wind : ca. 4-5 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 1,0 - 2,0 m
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: wolkig, gelegentlich heiter
Angelzeit: 07.30 - 12.30
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 6° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 12° C
Wo: Weissenhaus
Untergrund: Seegras-Felder, Blasentang
Fische: 3 Grönländer 41 - 43 cm, 1 Absteiger ca. 50 cm, 2 Aussteiger ca. 50 cm
Sonstiges: Tobis waren vor der Riffspitze, daher konnten 2 Grönländer und die beiden Aussteiger innerhalb von 1 Stunde an den Blinker gebracht werden. Die anderen Fische mußte ich traditionell suchen, was angesichts der Fülle in Weissenhaus nur hinter dem Riff möglich war.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Blauortsand

@Berndli
Hört sich doch nach ner Supertour an!
Da brauchste gewiss nicht bescheuden werden!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch den fleißigen Fischern und es wurde ja auch belohnt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loecki

Da stimme ich Jelle zu, ne fette 65er is ja nu auch nicht alltäglich!
Aber wie dein Bericht es zeigt, man muss nicht unbedingt nach DK fahren um Fische zu fangen!!!! (letzter Tag Weissenhaus!)


----------



## Nordangler

Habe 2 Hamburger Jungs vor 3 Jahren kenengelernt. Die haben mir gestern ihre Fotos zu gemailt.
Da bekam ich ganz feuchte Augen.
Habe sie bei mir reingestellt.
Alles schöne große und fette Mefos.

Sven


----------



## MxkxFxsh

@ Nordangler

Unter welchem Menüpunkt finde ich denn die Fotos ???
Hab schon gesucht aber nix gefunden.


----------



## Loecki

@Mikefish
Unter Aktuelles ziemlich weit unten!
2 echte Traumfische #r


----------



## Blauortsand

Datum: 22.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Kinetic 18 gr. Blau Silber  + diverse Andere
Wind : 2-3 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-4 m
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: wolkig, gelegentlich heiter, Regen, Sonne
Angelzeit: 10.00-17.00
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 4° C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 12° C
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Untergrund: Muschelbänke, Sandbänke, Blasentang
Fische: 1 Absteiger bei mir 1 Austeiger bei Theactor und 11 Seesterne bei MichiHH
Sonstiges: Wieder nette Boardies kennengelernt!!!!
Wasser ist über Nacht um ca. 1.2m gestiegen!
Viele Angler am Wasser aber keine anderen Fische gesehen!


----------



## Blauortsand

Doublette:


----------



## Loecki

Mensch, da hat Michi ja voll zugeschlagen! 
Sah ja nach Super-Verhältnissen aus, aber die See muß sich wahrscheinlich erstmal wieder beruhigen #c
Oh man, noch 4 Tage bis zum WE...#d


----------



## MichiHH

Ja, ich habe mein Fanglimit an Seesternen erreicht 

War ein klasse Tag heute, den nächsten netten Boardie kennengelernt & wieder als Schneider nach Hause gefahren 
@Jelle: Wir kommen wieder!


----------



## theactor

HI,

die "Sternminuten" waren wirklich heute nur Minuten...
Nachdem bei mir eine Mefo keine 15m vor mir zupackte  (und sich leider nach kurzer Zeit wieder befreien konnte) war kürzeste Zeit später Jelles Rute krumm > und er landete gekonnt eine schöne, aber noch gefärbte Mefo. 
Sehr eindrucksvoll & lehrreich, Jelle: vielen Dank!!

Ich hoffe auch: bis bald!

Ein wunderschöner Angeltag in traumhafter Umgebung!!


----------



## vagabond82

Datum: 22.03.04 
Angelmethode: Fliegen- und Spinnfischen 
Köder: Ringelwürmer und Garnelen Imitationen, Spöket rot und blau/weiß 18gr und Snaps weiß und rot/schwarz&nbsp;20 gr 
Wind: ca. 2-3 aus SW 
Wetter: erst bedeckt, dann durchwachsen bis heiter 
Luft: 3,5 - 6 Grad 
Wasser: 6 Grad 
Trübung: morgens an den nach N und W gerichteten Stränden sehr trüb (20 cm Sichttiefe) später klarer&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Grund: Alles Erdenkliche, den Aussteiger hatte ich über Steinen, Sand&nbsp;und Blasentang
Uhrzeit/Beisszeit: 06.00 - 13.00 &amp; 16.30-18.30/ca. 8.30 
Fische: Ein Aussteiger auf Fliege, sonst nichts 
Sonstiges: Viel rumgefahren, drei Stellen nur eine Runde befischt hab nun auch ein paar Ringler ausfindig gemacht. 
Wo: Hohwachter und Neustädter Bucht sowie Fehmarns Ostküste


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

War heute 2 Stunden in WH, ohne Mefo  deshalb fasse ich mich kurz.

Habe aber eine Scholle(ca.35-40cm) auf Gladsax Wobbler gefangen, nicht gehakt, die hat richtig geschluckt.
Ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? 
Habe sie wieder realesed  , da ich nicht wusste wie man Männchen und Weibchen auseinander hält.(Weibchen haben ja Schonzeit)
Von Geschichten wie langsam über denn Bauch streifen und sehen was kommt halte ich nicht viel, gibt es da noch andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

hab auch schon mal ne scholle auf hansen flash erwischt. hat auch wirklich gebissen. fand das auch total skurril, aber schollen sind eben auch raubfische...


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 24.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Kinetic 18 gr. Blau Silber + weißer Hakuma-Sild
Wind : 4-5 Bft. NO
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-4 m
Trübung: klar - sehr trübe
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: wolkig, gelegentlich heiter, Regen, Sonne
Angelzeit: 11.30-14.00
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemperatur: ca. 4° C
Lufttemperatur: 4-5° C
Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
Untergrund: Muschelbänke, Sandbänke, Blasentang
Fische: 3 Blanke davon eine zum mitnehmen die beiden anderen hatten 39,98cm
Sonstiges: Wasser hat sich nach ner Stunde heftigst eigetrübt so dass ich das Angeln abgebrochen habe fahre aber noch mal gegen Abend nochmal woanders hin!
Gestern war ich an derselben Stelle 2 Std gab aber nichts!


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> fahre aber noch mal gegen Abend nochmal woanders hin!


Ich will auch! #: 
Noch 2 Tage .... ich halt das nicht mehr aus  :c  :c  :c


----------



## FischFan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moinsen Loeck im Glück #h
Als Schleswiger, weißt du ob die MeFos den Heringen in die Schlei hinterherziehen??
Bzw. lohnt sich ein Versuch in der Schlei, oder eher an der offenen Küste ?#c
Wollte sonst neben Heringsvorfach auch mal Blech auswerfen.

Moin Jelle du Föhrdengefahr,  Grüße aus deiner Heimat!
und auch den anderen Boardies mal ne Forelle !!!


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin FischFan!
Fahr lieber an die Küste! Ich weiß, dass die MeFos wohl in die Schlei ziehen, um in einigen Auen abzulaichen, glaub aber nicht zur Futtersuche, da sie ja gerade erst aus dem Süßwasser kommen und im Meer jetzt auch einen gedeckten Tisch vorfinden!
Außerdem ist das Wasser in der Schlei recht trübe, so dass die Chancen mit Blech in die Nähe einer Forelle zu kommen sehr,sehr gering sind!


----------



## Tierfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri Jelle!

... und ein bischen beiß ich mir jetzt in den Hintern. Heute morgen stand die Entscheidung an: entweder nochmal ein Vormittag Mefofischen (dort wo wir uns gestern trafen   ) oder auf Heringe?

 :c  :c Wie ich sehe, habe ich die falsche Entscheidung getroffen. :c  :c 

In Kappeln läuft momentan überhaupt nix auf Hering.

Übrigens: Auch ich konnte am Montag meine allererste Mefo verhaften. Biß auf grün/silbernen Gladsax Fiske in der Flensburger Außenförde. War aber leider nur 39 cm lang. Was solls: Der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> 3 Blanke davon eine zum mitnehmen die beiden anderen hatten 39,98cm



Moin Jelle Petri Heil mal wieder aber wenn du so was schreibst frage ich mich wie groß denn die Forelle war die du mitgenommen hast?  #y  :q


----------



## troutcontrol

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin, tolle seite und überhaupt geb ich zu, dass ich im atlas erstmal gekuckt hab, wo denn die flensburger innen- und aussenförde liegt ( zu weit weg ! ).
bei uns, die wir aus dem schönen berlin anreisen, lief es bisher einfach nur grottenschlecht:
1. am 15.1. zu dritt in kellenhusen: nix
2. am 7.2. zu dritt in kellenhusen: nix
3. am 6.3. zu zweit in boltenhagen: nix
4. am 14.3. alleine in stoltera: nix
5.am 20.3. zu zweit in stoltera: 1 absteiger

es kann also nur aufwärts gehen...
gruss


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Willkommen an Board #h 

Dann komm doch mal zu uns an die Küste #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard Troutcontrol. Viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gegen Abend ging nichts mehr!
Willkommen Troutcontroll!!
@MS Hatte zarte 46cm


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sehr fair, Jelle! Echt sportlich von Dir  
Hatte mich schon geistig und moralisch auf ne satte Fangmeldung eingestellt!
Dann hätt`s mich hier in Bremerhaven wahrscheinlich zerissen vor Heimweh #: :q
Welcome Troutcontrol! und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 23.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Salty 18 gr. Blau/Grün/Silber
Wind : 1- 4 Bft. SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 0 - 18 m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: leichter wellengang zur dämmerung abnehmend
Himmel: leicht bewölkt, meist sonnig mit vereinzelten schauer
Angelzeit: 13:00 - 19:30
Wasserstand: steigend + 1,5 m > NN
Wassertemperatur: ankunft 4,2 Grad; abfahrt 5,1
Lufttemperatur: 6,8 - 9° C
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang
Fische: insgesamt 2 meerforellen a. 1,5 - 2 kg, 50 cm aufwärts aber leider verloren u . 1 lachs 52 cm 1,4 kg da ging die post ab !!! = released 
Sonstiges: die fische bissen in der zeit v. 18:00 - 19:30 in zunächst 10 - 15 m entfernung, je dunkler es wurde, desto mehr kamen die bisse unter land !!!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:24.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Salty 18 gr. Blau/Grün/Silber
Wind : 4 - 7 km/std. N
Wassertiefe: ca. 0 - 18 m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: starker wellengang mit vereinzelten schaumkronenbildung, zur dämmerung abnehmend
Himmel: stark bewölkt - bedeckt
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 19:00
Wasserstand: steigend + 1 - 2,5  m > NN
Wassertemperatur: ankunft 5,2 Grad; abfahrt 5,2
Lufttemperatur: 3,7 - 4,5° C
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang
Fische: keine
Sonstiges:


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Haeck!
So`n Lachs hätt ich ja auch mal gerne an der Rute #a
Der hat Dich ja anscheinend so motiviert, dass du am nächsten Tag gleich 10 Std. durchziehen musstest?!


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ haeck hab auch nichts gefangen war aber auch nicht los naja bla bla


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#h  loecki

...mit vereinzelten pausen und nen kleinen nickerchen am strand, versteht sich  :q

mfg

haeck


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Dirk..........Strike.....Du bist raus !!! #6 
Nun laß doch auch mal andere die sonst nichts fangen, so wie Jelle, eine verhaften.. :q  :q  :q
Und Samstag geht was........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@haeck auch so deswegen man ich dachte schon dein Köder war 10 h im Wasser  :s


----------



## vaddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin boardies!
bin gerade aus dk zurück.
war 5 tage am horsens fjord.
hier die meldungen:
samstag und sonntag sturm aus west mit regen und 6-8 grad lufttemperatur.
wassertemp. bei 4-5 grad. barometer steigend. mond zunehmend. haben bei kysing strand und kysing naes gefischt bei ablandigem und seitenwind mit 5-7 beaufort. samstag nichts. sonntag eine maßige von 45 von reinhard und eine untermaßige von guido. ich bin leer ausgegangen. köder waren schockfarbene blinker in rot/schwarz bis 16 gramm.
montag war ich dran. wind hat nachgelassen und die sonne kam durch. habe eine untermaßige gefangen und eine 60er vor den füßen verloren. gefischt wurde auf alrö. wassertemp. 5,5 grad und 9 grad lufttemp. mit auflandigem wind bei 4. sonst nischt. ach so, auf blinker, filur in gelb rot, 21 gramm. dienstag war guido dran. 2 knapp maßige nicht gekriegt. einen trupp untermaßige abgegrast und eine mind. 70er verloren. sonst haben wir noch eine maßige von 46 gefangen. 
am nächsten tag wetterumschwung. starker, eiskalter wind aus no es war arschkalt und die fische waren weg. fallendes barometer und fallende temp. 3,5 grad wasser und 4 grad lufttemp.
da ging nichts. 
auf fliege ging die tage komischerweise nichts...
wer interesse und die nötige zeit hat, sollte mal nach haderslev fahren. da ist momentan die hölle los. war noch kurz bei go fishing auf dem rückweg und hab die aktuellen mefofänge gesehen. hab tränen in den augen gehabt. da läufts gerade. also hin....

bald gehts wieder los..... :q  :q  :q 

bis dahin tight line!!!

gruß vaddy


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin vaddy,
schade pech für dich  sind halt alle im Haderslev Fjord -Meerforelleninternettagung
guten Zuch Broder


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 25.03.04
Angelmethode: Spinn-, Fliegen- und Naturköderfischen/Watfischen
Köder: Snaps, Spöcket, div. Wurm und Garnelen Imitationen und Seeringelwürmer
Wetter: Wind 2 später 3 aus NO, heiter zeitweise bewölkt, Luft 3-6 Grad
Wasser: klar bis leichte Trübung, leichte Strömung, 6 Grad
Untergrund: Sand, Seetang, Muscheln
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Angelzeit/Beißzeit: 5.00-13.30/9.00-11.00
Fische: 50 cm blank, zwei Grönlander 35-40cm und 1 Aussteiger


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Achso gebissen haben alle trotz schmackhaften Ringlereinsatzes auf Snaps rot/schwarz. Geknippst hab ich heute auch mal wieder.......


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Haderslev?!:k......is ja nicht weit von mir#d....Urlaub hab ich auch:g.......:q

@Vagabond
Schöne Fotos!#6
Petri:m


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jan dass wurde auch langsam mal wieder Zeit - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hey Jan,
 #r 
Schöner Fisch!
und ich hab mal wieder keine Zeit :c


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 25.03.04
Angelmethode: Spinn/Watfischen
Köder: diverse; überwiegend Snaps
Wetter: Wind 4-5 NW, heiter & sonnig; 2-4 Grad
Wasser: klar bis leichte Trübung, recht starke Strömung, 4 Grad
Untergrund: Steine, Sand, Seetang, Muscheln
Wo: Fehmarn/Staberhuk & später Dahmeshöved
Angelzeit:13.00-20.00h
Fische: keine

Sonstiges: nettes, lustiges AB-Angeln mit MickeyFinn, MichiHH und Locke.  Bericht HIER  
Abends keine Dorsche in Sicht!? Fehmarn tot?!


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 25.03.04
Angelmethode: Spinn/Watfischen
Köder: das ganze blinker und wobbler arsenal
Wetter: Wind 2 N, heiter & sonnig; 4 Grad
Wasser:  leichte Trübung, recht starke Strömung, 4 Grad
Untergrund: Steine, Sand, Seetang, Muscheln
Wo: kieler förde
Angelzeit:17.00-19.00h
Fische: keine (zwei kurze anfasser, die ich vercheckt habe)

Anmerkung: zwei andere angler haben gegen 18.00 je einen grönländer erwischt


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:24.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Hansen Flash Grün Gelb 20gr.
Wind : 4Bft SW Ablandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: schwach
Himmel: Sonnig
Angelzeit: 7.30-9.30h
Wasserstand: mittel-niedrig
Wassertemperatur:  5°
Lufttemperatur: 4,5° C
Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: 1 63er
Sonstiges:
Unserer verrückter Bayrischer Besuch hat es halt immer drauf - und ich mache mal nen Tag Pause und darf mal wieder nur Fotographieren!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Habe den Fisch vom Auto aus gesehen. Sehr schön und vor allem prall und rund
Glückwusch dem Fänger. -Sind leider leer ausgegangen


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:27.03.04
Wer: Findling und ich
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wie: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
Köder: Snaps, Hansen, Spöcket, Polar Magnus, Mysis und Mickey Finn
Angelzeit:5.30-13.30
Wetter: erst Sonne später bedeckt, Lufttemp. -2 bis +6 Grad, Wind 3-4 S-SW.
Wasser: klar, Temp. 5-6 Grad, niedriger Wasserstand
Untergrund: Sand, Lehm, Steine, Muscheln, Blasentang
Fische: Keine


----------



## MefoFan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:27.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Stripper/weiß 15gr; Gladsax Wobbler 16gr.; Kinetic Salty 18gr.(sämtliche Farben)
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind : 4-5 Bft SW / hatten Seitenwind
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: schwach
Himmel: bedeckt
Angelzeit: 15-19h
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: laut meinem Termometer 5°C
Lufttemperatur: ? °C
Untergrund: Sandbank; Grünalgen
Fische: eine 63er gegen 18 Uhr auf einen 20gr. 
          no name Wobbler Blau/silbervom Kollegen
Sonstigeser Fisch hatte sich vorher lecker Ringelwürmer und ´nen Hering 
genehmigt


----------



## Der Okerotter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Zitat Blinker: Manchmal ziehen sie vorbei, so zehn fünfzehn Stück.


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin, gestern Abend klappte ich völlig fertig vom gestriegen Angeltag vor der Glotze weg, anstatt mit Findling, wie abgesprochen noch einen zu zwitschern.
Um 2.30 weckte mich mein innerer (Mefo-)Wecker. Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal pausieren doch irgendwie war ich top fit und es juckte gewaltig, also kurz Käffchen fertig gemacht und ab dafür. 

Datum: 28.03.04
Wo: westlich vor Fehmarn
Wie: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
Womit: Spöcket 18 gr blau und kupfer/schwarz, Snaps 20 gr weiß und rot/schwarz, Hansen Flash 16 gr grün/weiß und W. Bugger von schwarz(imDunkeln) über orange bis oliv
Uhrzeit/Beißzeit: 04.30-12.30/08.00-10.30
Wetter: Bedeckt später Sonne, Lufttemp. 5,5-7 Grad, Wind 2-3 aus West.
Wasser: klar bis leichte Trübung, Temp. 6 Grad, Wasserstand niedrig bis normal
Untergrund: Sand, Steine, Blasentang, Seegras, tiefe Löcher
Fische: 3 Grönländer 35-43 cm (alle Retour), ein Aussteiger, alle auf Hansen
Sonstiges: Immernoch kein Dickfisch aber ein schöner Angeltag. Von Land aus wurde ansonsten nicht viel gefangen, ein paar Belly Boater besackten sich nach meinem ersten Kontakt (Aussteiger) direkt vor meiner Nase #d (Knigge! #4 ) zur gleichen Zeit mit Grönländern, bis ich die Kurve kratzte und ein paar Meter weiter mein Glück versuchte wurde alles mitgenommen  #: . 

@ Findling: Na haste ausgepennt ? 
Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:28.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Hansen Flash Grün Weiß 20gr.
Wind : 3Bft SW Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: Sonnig
Angelzeit: 15.30-17.30h
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: 5°
Lufttemperatur: 9° C
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: 1 Grönländer und ein Aussteiger - großes Vieh nach ca. 5-10 Minuten verloren - verdammt!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@vagabond82
 :c  :c  :c 
ja ausgeschlafen hab ich mal wieder
-aber dafür auch das Beste verpasst  
#q 
Naja, nächstes WE wird erbarmungslos angegriffen  #:


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:28.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Kinetic Salty grün/weiß 18g, Stripper weiß 18g, Falkfish Spröket blau/weiß/rot mit Punkt 18g
Wind : 1-3Bft SW Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: Aufgelockert - Sonnig
Angelzeit: 8.30-12.30h
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: 5°
Lufttemperatur: 5-8° C
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: rein gar nichts

Ein Angler, der nach mir kam, meinte, daß er an den 3 Tagen zuvor an dieser Stelle je eine schöne Mefo am Sbirulino mit dem "Weihnachtsbaum" (Jule Tre) gefangen hätte. Es war auf jeden Fall ein wunderschöner Morgen am Wasser, denn bis auf zwei Paddler war nix los


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

HI,
war heute mit AndreasB zu dessenKüstenpremiere am Wasser...

Datum:28.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Wo: 8:30-12:30 Dahme / 13:30-15:30 Weissenhaus
Köder: diverse: Gladsax, Flash, TAK, 
Wind : 3Bft SW Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-5m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: Bedeckt, bisweilig sonnig
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemperatur: 5°
Lufttemperatur: 8-9° C
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: leider zur Premiere: keine

Sonstiges: In Weissenhaus wurde vom Boot/Belly scheinbar gut gefangen. Ein Watangler kam mit einer wunderschönen, mindestes 55cm-Steelhead des Weges. 
@AndreasB: beim nächsten Mal klappts!  #6


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,

gesten Nachmittag mal schnell los.

Datum:27.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Wo: 16:00-20:00 Dahme mit gaaanzzz wenig Wasser
Köder: Snaps was sonst??
Wind : 1-2Bft SW ablandigWassertiefe: ca. 2-5m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: leicht
Himmel: Bedeckt, bisweilig sonnig bis dunkel
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: 4-5°
Lufttemperatur: max 8° C ständig abnehmend
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: 1 Dorsch auf Rot/Schwarz in der Dämmerung gegen19:00

Sonstiges: ein wenig mit anderen Watfischern geplauscht, die waren auch nicht erfolgreich. Einer war seit dem 17 Dez 03 oft unterwegs...bis gestern Abend ohne Fisch!!!!!! Angler sind leidensfähig!!!!

@ Jelle, wie Du sicher bemerkt hast... nun mit  :q Dicketalkamera #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch zu Dorsch und Kamera!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich sage nichts weiter dazu außer das wir heute ne 47er hatten und eine 68er. Beide aus der Geltinger Bucht.
Schade das Blausandort net konnte.

Sven


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Sven!  #g 

Statt früh aufzustehen hätte ich wohl lieber auspennen und dann nachmittags mit Euch angeln sollen


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Will jemand morgen früh mit? Will um 8.00 an`s Wasser!


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

leider ruft die pflicht 
wäre gerne mitgekommen...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:28.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Hansen Flash rot/schwarz 26gr., Gladsax grün/silber 27gr., Korsage grün/silber 16gr.
Wind : 3Bft W Ablandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: schwach
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise sonnig
Angelzeit: 9.30-18.30h
Wasserstand: mittel-niedrig
Wassertemperatur: 5°
Lufttemperatur: 8° C
Wo: Boltenhagen
Untergrund: Steine & Seegras, Sandbank
Fische: nichts
Sonstiges:
Fünf weitere Angler hatten auch nichts, nicht mal einen Biss!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich kann es doch noch !

69er, gute acht Pfund  #v


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi,

@marioschreiber: FETTFETTFETT!! 
Petri Heil!!  #6  #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

cooles teil wurde auch zeit


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

watn Brecher Mario. Die hat bestimmt einige Heringe auf dem Gewissen gehabt :q 

Lass sie dir schmecken #6


----------



## Schwede 11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri Mario!!!!!
Was für eine Fette!!!!!


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Mario
Sauber #6, so müssen Endsechziger aussehen. 
Glückwunsch !


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Mario
 #g  klasse Teil #r  aber " FRECHHEIT "  :c   du fängst und ich muß arbeiten   

Gruß aus Eutin und ach ja Timo und ich fangen über Ostern unsere   
Michael


----------



## Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mannnnn Mario was ein Tier. #g 
Deine verspätete Geburtstagsforelle.Petri und die Saison hat erst angefangen. #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Fett krasses Petri Heil Mario. Schönes Ding du.


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

jo, geile klamotte!!! petri  #6


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Mario
Glückwunsch das hat den Schwedenbesuch doch angeltechnisch wieder ausgeglichen!


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:26.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder:Gladsax rot/schwarz 27gr.
Wind : 3Bft N Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 3-4m
Trübung: erste 20m trübe danach klar 
Strömung: schwach-mäßig
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise sonnig
Angelzeit: 15°°-18.30h
Wasserstand: mittel-normal
Wassertemperatur: ?°
Lufttemperatur: ?° C
Wo: Schönhagen
Untergrund: Steine & Seegras, Sandbank
Fische: Ich eine 68'er mit 3450gr. Loecki eine 40'er release #4 
Sonstiges:etwas frühzeitiger Abgang unseres Diggelazubis #:  :e


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es doch noch !
> 
> 69er, gute acht Pfund  #v




http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6416

irgendwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor   #g 

Glückwunsch!

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Jungmefoangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin !
also wie ich sehe habt ihr ja ganz schön zugeschlagen 
glückwunsch !
wir waren von freitag bis heute in dk , an nem forellensee ...(haben vielleicht schlecht gebissen   )
naja , also am samstag morgen mitn paar mann in die aabenraabucht - 1 zupfer auf fliege ,sonst garnichts .
am sonntag dann gegen 1 los und bis 21 uhr durchgefischt -1 minidorsch  :e 
am montag dann weiter nördlich , in der nähe von haderslev ,aber dort auch nichts   :c  :c  :c 
ich hab das ganze we keinen fisch gefangen   ,an der küste und am see alles versucht was geht ,aber nichts 
wir waren vielleicht deprimiert ...  :c


----------



## saza

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Jan,
wir werden in ca. 8 Stunden nach DK aufbrechen. Dann wollen wir mal schauen, ob da nicht doch was geht. Werde Dir/Euch natürlich in 2 Wochen darüber berichten. 
Bis des Nächtens

Saza


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:30.03.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder:Kinetic Salty18gr. Blau-Silber
Wind : 2-3Bft O Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 1.8m
Trübung: klar 
Strömung: schwach-mäßig
Himmel: Morgens Nebel dann sonnig
Angelzeit: 6.45-9.15+15.30-19.15h
Wasserstand: mittel-normal
Wassertemperatur: ?°
Lufttemperatur: ?° C
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde morgens, Ostsee abends
Untergrund: Steine & Seegras, Sandbank
Fische: Ich ne 50er und ne 47er Vagabund82 nen Aussteiger, die Fische Bissen Nachmittags so gegen 16.30 kurz hintereinander es gab noch mehrere Nachläufer sowie nen haufen schwärmende Seeringler zu beobachten !
Morgens konnten wir 2 Forellen an der Oberfläche sehen und ich hatte nen kurzen Anfasser!


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jelle, Du machst misch fertisch....


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,
hier die Drill-Sequenz von Jelles 50er....


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

:g  :q


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Dear all,

Glückwunsch, schöne Fische in den letzten Tagen. Ich muß unbedingt am Wochenende wieder 'mal los.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Loecki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Auch meine Glückwunsche an Mario und Jelle!:m
Medo`s durfte ich ja sogar keschern:l (Trotzdem noch ein Petri über die Elbe)
Ich bin derweil wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurückgekommen und habe mir von Freitag bis gestern nen Wolf geworfen, um dann zwei 40er wieder die Freiheit (und nen Termin für 2007:q) zu geben! Bin dabei von Apenrade über Alsen mit Umweg über FL-Förde zurück in die Eckernförder Bucht #c
Und die nächsten Tage ist ja regelrecht Ost-Sturm angesagt...:c
Hoffen wir aufs WE...#a


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:03.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Kinetic Salty grün/weiß 18g,  Falkfish Spröket blau/weiß/rot mit Punkt 18g
Wind : kein, bzw. max 2Bft SO Auflandig
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: sehr klar - später ganz leichte Trübung
Strömung: wenig
Himmel: Bedeckt, später Regen
Angelzeit: 10.30-14.30h
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemperatur: 7°
Lufttemperatur: 9-12° C
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Untergrund: Steine & Blasentang, Sandbank
Fische: null, nada, nix - langsam fange ich an, an mir zu schweifeln 

Dazu hab ich mir dann auch noch eine schöne Perücke mit der Berkley Fireline gegönnt - schon das 2. mal innerhalb von 6 Monaten (1x Spinnrute, 1x Brandungsrute - am Equipment liegt es nicht). Die ist echt empfindlich. Danach war ich dann bedient...


----------



## JosiHH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jaja, das kenn ich. Aber wie sagte Gorch Fock? "Nicht klagen, wieder wagen...". Wenn auch im anderen Zusammenhang. Werd wie angekündigt morgen wieder mein Glück versuchen.
Josi


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:03.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Snaps weiß 20gr
Wind : kein, bzw. max 2Bft SO
Wassertiefe: ca. 3-4m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: Bedeckt, später Regen
Angelzeit: 13.00-18.30h
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemperatur: ca. 6-7°
Lufttemperatur: 9-12° C
Wo: Weßenhäuser Strand
Untergrund: Riff
Fische: 1 mefo blank 50cm
Sonstiges: Sind einige Fische gefangen worden unter anderem eine schöne mefo von mind. 70cm.War nicht so voll wie von mir befürchtet.


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Zusammen,

2 Wochen nach dem Dänemerk-Trip ging's heute 'mal wieder an die Küste. Wetter eher schlecht. Wind frisch. Wasser-Temperatur ok. Die Welle steht. Also auf nach Fehmarn, Weissenhaus wäre auch gut gewesen, aber sicher zu voll.

Datum:04.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Snaps rot-schwarz 20 gr
Wind : S - SW (Bft. 4-5)
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m
Trübung: ordentich trüb, etwas Restsicht
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise Regen
Angelzeit: 6.30-10.30h
Wasserstand: niedrig - mittel
Wassertemperatur: ca. 5 -6°
Lufttemperatur: ca. 9° C
Wo: Fehmarn
Untergrund: Mischgrund mit Sand + Seegras 
Fische: 1 Überspringer 63 cm (ca. 3,8 Kg), 1 Grönländer 42 cm

Sonstiges: Habe sonst keine Fische gesehen. Zunehmende Wassertrübung machte das Fischen zusehens aussichtsloser. Der Strand nahezu vollständig leer.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:04.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Snaps weiß 20gr.
Wind : kein, bzw. max 3-4Bft SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: mäßig, quer zum Strand
Himmel: Bedeckt, ab und zu Regen
Angelzeit: 05.30-15.00h
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 7°
Lufttemperatur: 10-12° C
Wo: Weßenhäuser Strand
Untergrund: Riff
Fische: 1 mefo blank 52cm
Sonstiges: vagabond 82 hat eine auf mind. 70 geschätzte, beim letzten aufbäumen vor dem Kescher verloren. Ansonsten haben wir keine Fänge beobachten können.


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Findling

Wieviele Angler waren denn heute in Weissenhaus? Start um 5.30 Uhr ist bei einer Anreise aus Hamburg aber schon sehr robust. Respekt.

Bernd

Bernd


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

HI,

@Findling: *wow* das rockt ja gerade bei Dir richtig!
Glückwunsch zu den Fischen !  #6  #6


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Berndli
Aber das frühe aufstehen hat sich gelohnt. 
Ab 8 Uhr war totentanz angesagt. 
Als wir ankamen waren glaube ich vier Angler dort.
Im laufe des Tages dann mal 6, mal 7 und 8. 
Die meisten haben zwei drei Std. gefischt und sind 
dann wieder gegangen. War ein kommen und gehen 
aber insgesamt ganz ok. Man konnte auch mal ein 
wenig wandern ohne anderen auf den Füßen zu stehen.


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Findling

Hört sich nicht so schlecht an, allerdings befürchte ich für das nächste Wochenende in Weissenhaus Platznummern-Vergabe.

Gruß

Bernd

P.S.: Meine Fische habe ich ebenfalls zwischen 7.00 - 8.00 Uhr gefangen. Danach ging nix mehr, aber auch wg. zu trübem Wasser.


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo allerseits. Nach langem lesen und stibitzen hab ich mich endlich aufgerafft und möchte mich auch aktiv beteiligen.#h 

Datum: 03.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Boss rot-schwarz 16 + 20gr
Wind : leicht max 3-4Bft SO / S
Wassertiefe: ca. 2m
Trübung: leicht getrübt
Strömung: auflandig
Himmel: Bedeckt
Angelzeit: 12.30-19.00h
Wasserstand: ?
Wassertemperatur: ca. 6°
Lufttemperatur: 12° C
Wo: Damerhöved / Lübecker Bucht
Untergrund: Riff
Fische: Mefo`s keine (auch keine gesehen), Dorsche 2 (naja, sollen erst noch welche werden, so ca. 35cm lang...)
Aber der nächste trip an die Küste kommt bestimmt... !#: 

Thomas


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin moin,
ich bin gegen 13 uhr zuhaus losgefahren und wollte mal in wh gucken wieviele leute da so stehen. gegen 14 war ich dann da und irgendwie waren mir da zu viele leute(ncht nur angler, auch turis). naja, ab nach dazendorf hab ich mir gedacht. gegen 14. 30 dann da gewesen. aber da war irgendwie ne ziemlich kräftige welle von vorne, und irgendwie hat mir das auch nich gepasst. ok dachte ich mir, von dahme hast ja schon einiges geört, und da müsste auch ablandich sein. ich dann nach dahme. naja, mehr oder weniger, weil ich bin dann ersma aus versehen bis nach sierksdorf gefahren, weil ich auf der autobahn irgendwie zu laut musi anhatte 
war aber dann so gegen 16 uhr ind dahme und hab den strand gesucht. aber ich hab da nur den turistrand gefunden und mich dazwischen stellen war mir heute nich nach (gibts da auch nen anderen strand für angler??? kann mir jemand mal den weg beschreibn? wär echt nett)
naja, mal auf die tankfüllung geguckt und nen schreck gekricht. ich tipp ma auf 2 liter  aber zum glück gibs in dahme ne (ziemlich teure) tanke. alles klar, wieder benzin im auto aber nu? nach hause wollt ich auch nich, also wieder richtung fehmarn.auf höhe dazendorf )) hatte ich kein bock mehr zu fahren und ich wollte jez unbedingt angeln. naja, gegen 18.00 dann wieder in dz am strand wo ich ca. 3 würfe machte und dann wieder einpackte. jeder wurf ein ca. 3kg schweres tankbüschel am eisen. ich traf dann am strand noch zwei "bekloppte", die mir erzählten, dass in wh die bedingungen etwas besser wären. ok, dann ab nach wh, liecht ja auf dem heimwech. gegen 18.40 dann in wh mit angeln angefangen, nachdem mir ein pulk entmotivierter angler entgegenkam. alle ohne fisch. nachher schlenderte aber noch jemand mit ner mefo an mir vorbei. habs aber nur ungefähr gesehn. hab dann och nett mit paar anderen strandläufern geschnackt, die alle nix hatten. ich hab dann noch bis kurz nach 9 versucht nen dorsch zu überlisten, aber war heute einfach nich drin.

zusammengefasst:
erfolgloser mefotag


----------



## Caprifischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

jo aba papa hat ja sprit bezahlt


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo knaackie2000!
Willkommen an Board #h 
und immer schön weiter berichten dann klappt's 
beim nächsten mal auch bestimmt wieder mit den 
Silberlingen.

Gruß Findling


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin knaacki2000  #h 
Auch von mir ein hallöchen an Board   :q 
Die Erfolge werden sich sicherlich auch bei Dir demnächst einstellen  #: 
Halte Dich mal an ein den einen oder anderen Boarder dann bleibt Dir der Ärger  :e  wegen "Erfolglosigkeit" auf lange Sicht erspart.

Gruß Rolf  #:


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 06.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Möre Silda, Hansen Flash, Kinetic, Springerfliege
Wind : 2-3 SW
Wassertiefe: 2-3m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: ganz leicht 
Himmel: Sonne/Bedeckt/Regenschauer
Angelzeit: 8-12Uhr / 13-17Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 5Grad
Lufttemperatur: 8Grad 
Wo: bei Kappeln
Untergrund: Sandbänke, Muschelbänke, Seegras
Fische: Ich 53er und 45er Mefo, Helge 52er und 40er (released)


----------



## MefoAngler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mein glückwunsch
gefangen auf Springer oder Hansen ?


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Die größte auf Springer, eine auf Hansen und 2 auf Möre Silda!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 07.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Snaps Dragnet Grün/Silber 20g
Wind : OON 2-3 
Wassertiefe: 2 - 6m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: ganz leicht
Himmel: meist bedeckt mit abwechselnden regenschauern, vereinzelt Sonne in den nachmittagsstd
Fangzeit: 15:30 - 20:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: NN
Wassertemperatur: ca. 6,4 - 6,6 Grad
Lufttemperatur: 6,5 Grad 
Wo: kieler Innenförde 
Untergrund: viele muschelbänke mit steinen, vereinzelt blasentang
Fische: 2 46er a 1kg, (released) beide bisse kamen hintereinander u. kurz nach ankunft gegen 16:00 uhr in ufernähe


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Knaacki,
die Welt ist klein, an der Ambassadeur bin ich immernoch am schrauben, die hat ja lange kein Öl gesehen aber so langsam kommt sie wieder.
Fleißig weiter Fischen.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 08.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Köder: Beifängerfliege Garnele Rot,Spöcket Falkfish Schwarz, 
Kinetic Salty Blau Silber
Wind : ----
Wassertiefe: 2 - 4m
Trübung: klar
Strömung: ganz leicht
Himmel: meist bedeckt mit abwechselnden regenschauern
Angelzeit: 19.00-21.00
Fangzeit: 20.00 - 20:45 Uhr 
Wasserstand: NN
Wassertemperatur: ca. 6,4 - 6,6 Grad
Lufttemperatur: 6,5 Grad 
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde 
Untergrund: viele muschelbänke mit steinen, vereinzelt blasentang
Fische: 2 Grönländer und ein Aussteiger (Grönländer)
Sonstiges : War heute morgen erfolglos an zwei Stränden in der Außenförde aber nur kurz gefischt, da das Wasser zu trüb war - Auflandig Ost 4


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 08.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Stripper weiß 22g und diverse andere
-Wind: NO 3, schräg auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Trüb
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bewölkt
-Uhrzeit:14.00-18.00Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal 
-Wassertemperatur: ??
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10 °C°
-Wo: Bereich Kappeln/Eckernförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: 1mf 52 cm
-Sonstiges: wir waren zu dritt, 2 blieben schneider, der Biss kam kurz vor Schluss bei mir und ich dachte schon ich könnte nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 08.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic 18gr Blau -Silber, Garnelenspringer brachte aber nichts!
-Wind: N 3, schräg auflandig/paralel zum Ufer
-Wassertrübung: Trüb, Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit:13.00-20.00Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: 6-9°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13 °C°
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Muschelbänke
-Fische: 1mf 53 cm
-Wer: Woodstock69 und ich
-Sonstiges: Wir waren insgesamt an 4 Stränden die teilweise mit bis zu 10 Anglern schon besetzt waren so dass wir nur an zwei gefischt haben!
Laufend fuhren nervige Schleppangler in Wurfweite an uns vorbeiteilweise bis zu 4 Boote! :e  :e 
Ansonsten viele nette Leute getroffen und es hat echt Spass gemacht!
Haben noch 2 Bellybootangler getroffen bei denen der eine auch zwei schöne Fische morgens erwischt hat!
Wir konnten ein paar Fische an der Oberfläche rollen sehen!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Den folgenden Drill durften wir auch noch bewundern und ins Netz stellen: #6  #6  #6


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 08.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic 18gr Grün -Silber
-Wind: NW 2 - 3, ablandig
-Wassertrübung:  Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit:15.30-20.45 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: 6-9°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13 °C°
-Wo: Sierksdorf
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras
-Fische: 1mf 45 cm ( Released )
-Wer: Fastroller mit Vater
-Sonstiges: Jipeejajeeh...das war meine allererste Mefo !!! Das bahnte sich schon letzten Sonntag an, als ich meinen ersten Kontakt nach eineinhalb Jahren überhaupt hatte. Da wars ein Snaps Grün Silber 20 gr. Der Fisch verabschiedete sich nach ca. 15 Sekunden mit zwei prächtigen Sprüngen...war trotzdem ein Super Erlebnis. 

Meine erste Mefo, gefangen auf ( Kinetic Salty Grün Silber ) widme ich Jelle. Wenn er nicht permanent diesen Megageilen Wobbler gepostet hätte, wäre mir der Fang heute wohl nicht geglückt. Jelle, vielen Dank !

Den Fisch habe ich übrigens zurück gesetzt. Hatte ich mir für die erste Mefo so vorgenomen...das passte auch schon von der Größe...!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Fastroller
Na herzlichsten Glückwunsch aber die Forelle hättest Du sicher auch mit was anderem drangekriegt!! 

Ach ja mein Bericht war vom 9.4. !!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 07.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Snaps weiß 20gr
-Wind: NW 2 - 3, quer zum Ufer
-Wassertrübung: leichte trübung
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): bedeckt, regen
-Uhrzeit:16:30-18:30
-Wasserstand: normal 
-Wassertemperatur: 6-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13 °C°
-Wo: Weissenhaus
-Untergrund: Steinig, Leopardengrund
-Fische: nix
-Wer: moi
-Sonstiges:nix besonderes


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 09.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps weiß, kupfer, silber-grün,
-Wind: NW 3 - 4, ablandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 3-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit:7.00-15.30 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig 
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13 °C°
-Wo: Neustadt Klinikum, Dahme, Fehmarnsund,...
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: wieder nix
-Wer: Vagabond82 und isch
-Sonstiges: nix, nix, und wieder nix.... Vagabond82 hat schon auf der hinfahrt
eine Nullrunde prophezien und so sollte es dann auch nicht anders komnmen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 10.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax silber-grün,
-Wind: NW 4 - 5, schräg ablandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1,5-2,5 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 07.00-19.30 Uhr
-Fangzeit: 09.00 - 09.30
-Wasserstand: wechselnd 
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 8 - 13 °C°
-Wo: Süssau
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: 1 MF 74 cm, 10 Pfund 200 gr.
-Wer: Jörg Strlow und ich
-Sonstiges: Viele Angler aber wenig Kontakte. Eine zweite (ca. 50-er ) kam gegen 18.00 raus
Fotos folgen später!!!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@mefohunter und Joerg

Das ist doch mal nen Fisch - Glückwunsch - jetzt muß ich wegen euch doch wieder im Morgengrauen aufstehen dabei wollte ich es morgen ruhig angehen lassen!!
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder!!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 10.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: alles, was die Köderkiste hergab, Hansen Flash, Snaps, Gladsax, Spöket usw
-Wind: N 4 (vorausgesagt), direkt aufn Strand
-Wassertrübung: leichte trübung gegen 15 Uhr, zum abend hin glasklar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): leichte wolkenformationen, später wolkenfrei
-Uhrzeit:15:00-20:30
-Wasserstand: normal 
-Wassertemperatur: ?
-Lufttemperatur : vorausgesagt waren ca 8max, gefühlt waren es T-Shirtwetter °C°
-Wo: Weissenhaus
-Untergrund: Steinig, Leopardengrund
-Fische: goa nix
-Wer: me und nen NichtBoardi
-Sonstiges, gegen abend sind 2 Mefo´s direkt unter der Rutenspitze am jagen gewesen,<<dreist>>, desweiteren hab ich das erste mal in etwa 20 Metern Entfernung ne Mefo springen sehen, genial.
Beim nächsten mal geht es wahrscheinlich noch später los.

Etwa 4 weitere Angler, ebenfalls nix. Laut Aussage eines Anglers wurden vorgestern, an der Spitze bei Weissenhaus direkt am Ufer ne 70er gefangen, von einer Frau. Petri unbekannter Weise.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 11.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Hansen Flash 20gr.Blau Silber, Kinetic Salty 18gr diverse Farben
-Wind:  erst Ententeich dann später NW 4-5, schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 3-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne später zeitweilig bedeckt
-Uhrzeit:6.30-11.00 Uhr
-Beißzeit:kurz vor 8 bis 10.30
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 3-13 °C°
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde 100-150m vom Ufer
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: Grabi 64er und ein Grönländer , ich ein Grönländer und nen guten Fisch nach kurzer Zeit verloren
-Wer: Grabi und ich
-Sonstiges: Schöner Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Michas Grönländer:


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#6  :q  #6


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

geiler fisch!!!! echt einfach nur saugeil!!!!!
da wird man hier aufm stuhl richtich nervös wenn man von den fängen nur hört und selba nicht loskommt...
oh man, ich will auch !!!    

petri heil auch zu den grönländern   #r


----------



## Mainreuse

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang!

War Do, Fr und Sa morgen mit nem Kumpel auf Fehmarn! Katharienenhof und Staberhuk! Fr nachmittag 1 Dorsch am Huk ca 55 cm. Sonst die ganzen Tage keine Fische gesehen. Aber Angler ohne Ende! Schade, 700km fast umsonst! :e 
Aber Sa absolutes Top-Wetter!

Mfg MR


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo zusammen,
ihr redet oft von Grönländer und Überspringer. Was bedeuten denn diese beiden Begriffe ?

Danke für eure Aufklärung.

Dorschjäger   #h  #h  #h


----------



## mot67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

grönländer sind jungfische, die das erste mal mit den anderen forellen wieder an die küste und in die flüsse ziehen, 
aber noch nicht laichreif sind, meist um die 40-45 cm lang und silberblank.
überspringer sind forellen, die aus irgendwelchen gründen in der jeweiligen saison nicht zum laichen aufsteigen und auch nicht im laichkleid sind,
also auch blanke fische mit losen schuppen. 
überspringer sind im winterhalbjahr die begehrteste beute, da sie wohlgenährt und nicht durchs laichgeschäft geschwächt sind.

gruss mot


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 12.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Kinetic Salty 18gr diverse Farben
-Wind: von Ententeich bis ca. NW 4-5, schräg Auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später aufgelockert und Sonne
-Uhrzeit:6.00-10.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 3-10 °C°
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras
-Fische: Absolut nichts
-Sonstiges: Bis 10h war ich der einzige Angler

Ich hab erstmal die Schnauze voll. Wieder 4 Stunden auf der Autobahn vergeudet und sinnlos im Wasser gestanden. Das ist bereits der 5. Schneidertag in Folge - kann mich nicht daran erinnern so etwas in 25 Jahren Angeln 'mal erlebt zu haben. Beim letzten Wurf hat sich dann auch noch der Spitzenring meiner Spinnrute verabschiedet. Es lohnt sich eben teure Geräte zu kaufen (oder auch nicht).  :e


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Kopf hoch Woodstock69! Es kommen auch bessere Tage. War gestern auch zum xten Mal in Sierksdorf  und wieder ne Nullnummer. Im Januar diesen Jahres hab ich meine letzte Mefo gefangen. Sonst nicht mal einen Anfasser gehabt. Immer optimistisch sein sonst macht es keinen Spaß mehr#h! Wir Angler, denen das Glück nicht so hold ist, werfen ihre Ruten auch nicht gleich ins Korn *g*. Wünsch Dir beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 12.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Julitrea, Snaps in div Farben 20gr., Hansen Flash...
-Wind: NW 4, 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später aufgelockert und Sonne
-Uhrzeit:6.00-15.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 6°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 11°
-Wo: Weissenhäuser Strand, Sierksdorf
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras etc.
-Fische: und wieder nix
-Sonstiges: Verdammt war das voll. In Sierksdorf habe ich gegen Mittag 16 Angler gezählt und warscheinlich noch nicht einmal alle gesehen. In Weissenhaus war mir zu viel Wind der auch weiter aufzufrischen schien und voll wurde es dort auch. Nach zwei Std. bin ich dann nach Sierksdorf aber das hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Murad

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin, Moin, bin heute gegen Abend spontan noch nach Dahme zum Riff gefahren- nur mal so auf `ne Stunde. Es waren vier Angler im Wasser - Fisch war nicht zu sehen.
Nach meheren erfolglosen Würfen Richtung Mecklenburg, beförderte ich meinen Blinker 
( Silber/schwarz ) seitlich Richtung Ufer. Drei, vier Kurbelumdrehungen, da " knallte " es ! Schon sah ich in ca. 30/40 Meter Entfernung ein riesengroßes silbernes Teil aus dem Wasser fliegen - also Bremse nachkorrigiert, und der Fisch nahm ca. 10 mtr. Schnur - wieder mehere Sprünge aus dem Wasser. Ich dachte nur, die hast Du noch lange nicht und in dem Moment merkte ich - Kescher vergessen ! Also langsam Richtung Ufer gedrillt ! Drei der Anglerkollegen saßen zu der Zeit am Ufer, sahen und hörten schon das Plätschern des Fisches. Einer der Angler mit einem Kescher zu mir ins Wasser - vor den Füßen machte die Mefo noch mal richtig Dampf ! Der Kollege konnte sie dann aber ohne Probleme keschern - ich konnte es noch gar nicht glauben - was für ein dickes " Schweinchen " ! Am Ufer dann erst einmal gemessen -
73 cm - Waage hatte ich nicht dabei. Gwogen hab`ich eben zu Hause - 5,8 KG ! 
Was für ein Fisch - wollte ja nur so mal auf die schnelle Stunde, ein bißchen blinkern !!!  

PS. : Bilder folgen !!!


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Murad!
Das ist oft so, wenn du ohne große Hoffnungen losgehst oder nur mal eben deinen "Angelhunger" stillen willst, dann knallt es!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Murad, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Dickschiff. Ich war mit Maddin und Ace auch in Dahme. Allerdings am Parkplatz ca. 1000 Meter Nördlich von dem Riff wo du warst. 
Ich bin um 20 Uhr als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Dorschleo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Murad, ist ja ein doller Fisch den Du da an Land gezogen hast. Freue mich schon auf die Bilder. ein besonderes Petri von den Lübecker Bellyboatfreunden.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Murad!!!!
War heute mit Reppi los und wir bekamen keinen Fisch! Vielleicht stellt er ja den Bericht rein - hat auch Bilder gemacht vom Nichtfangen!


----------



## Murad

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Anbei, wie versprochen, schon einmal zwei Fotos. Allerdings noch nicht die richtigen Bilder - ein Anglerkollege hatte am Strand nach dem Fang einige Bilder gemacht und wollte sie abends noch schicken. Leider aber noch nicht bei mir angekommen. Deshalb die Bilder, die ich auf die Schnelle mit meinem Handy geschossen habe !


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Murad

Doller Fisch.- Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Ich war am Karfreitag leider weniger erfolgreich, obwohl ich ausdauernd in Meckpom gefischt habe.

Datum: 09.04.2004
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps, Solvepilken, Jensen Tobis, BOSS
Wind: NW 3, später windstill
Wassertrübung: leicht trüb - später klar
Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
Strömung: gering
vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später aufgelockert und Sonne
Uhrzeit:6.30-15.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: mittel später fallend
Wassertemperatur: 6°
Lufttemperatur : ca. 6 - 11°
Wo: Meckpom
Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras etc.
Fische: Kein Fisch, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer gar nix

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 9.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Julitrea (Springer), Hansen Flash, fight, gladasax...
-Wind: NW 3, 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, Sonne
-Uhrzeit:19.00 - 21.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 6°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 11°
-Wo: Kieler Förde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras etc.
-Fische: nix
-Sonstiges:  beim dritten wurf ein nachläufer 

Datum: 12.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: zunächst fliege (wooly bugger- neongelb) dann Hansen Flash, fight, gladsax...
-Wind: NW 2, 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt, später aufgelockert und Sonne
-Uhrzeit:6.00-9.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 6°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 11°
-Wo: Kieler förde
Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras etc.
-Fische: und wieder nix
-Sonstiges: jetzt habe ich wohl so langsam ne pechsträhne am laufen, sechsmal zur hochsaison los und kein erfolg. dabei hatte das jahr so gut angefangen... zumindest bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass man sich bei niedrigem wasserstand ne andere stelle suchen sollte. 3mal bei niedrigem wasserstand absolut tote hose- bei höherem wasser war zumindest fisch da (und ich zu verpeilt...)


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Murad
Ein herrlicher Fisch!!! Das Gewicht kann man ihr förmlich ansehen, dass nenn ich prall und rund! Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch.


----------



## Jörg Strehlow

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo, Ihr mit allen Wassern Gewaschenen!

Nun ist es an der Zeit, Euch den Traumfisch von unserem Mefohunter84 zu zeigen: 74 Zentimeter lang und 10 Pfund 200 Gramm schwer. Infos siehe vorige Seite...


----------



## Jörg Strehlow

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

...und jetzt noch einmal hochformatig!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch zum Fang und danke fürs Foto einstellen)


----------



## Jörg Strehlow

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Und weil's so schön ist gleich noch einen Guiding-Erfolg vom Vortag (Karfreitag). Norbert Spiegel fing mit mir zusammen die erste Mefo seines Lebens an Fehmarns Ostküste: 64 Zentimeter lang und fette sieben Pfund schwer. Kein schlechter Einstieg für den Guten!


----------



## Jörg Strehlow

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Danke Thomas - kommst auch mal hoch zur "Silbersuche"?


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

petri heil! geile fische  #6 

ich hab da mal ne frage zum thema dahme... ich war letztens da aba war da nur am touristenstrand irgendwie... muss man da von ausserhalb irgendwie ran oder darf ma da direkt im ort angeln oder so... wenn mir einer den weg mal beschreibn könnte (per PN vielleicht) würd ich mich echt freuen, hab da letztesmal ne halbe stunde gesucht und nix gefunden

gruus gerwinator


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Boah ! Sind ja echt schöne Fische rausgekommen.
Glückwunsch an Murad, Mefohunter und Konsorten. 
Bei mir und Findling sieht´s ganz dunkel aus.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

So, ich komme erst jetzt dazu, Meldung zu machen..
   Datum: 12.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Hansen Flash 20gr.Blau Silber, Kinetic Salty 18gr diverse Farben
-Wind: 3-4 abnehmend, leicht schräg auflandig
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 3-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne !!!! 
Uhrzeit:11.00-18.00 Uhr
-Beißzeiturz vor 11.01 bis 12.30
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 3-13 °C°
-Wo: Flensburger Förde 100-150m vom Ufer
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische:  ich eine Nullrunde und Jelle 3 Fische verloren !!
-Wer: Jelle und ich
-Sonstiges: War ein super Tag mal Jelle über die Schulter schauen zu "dürfen" !! 2.(!!!!) Wurf und der Kerl war am Drillen !!!
Da der direkte Vergleich aber trotzdem "unentschieden" ausgegangen ist, schreit es nach WIEDERHOLUNG !! :q 
Ich habe mir im Gesicht einen riesen Sonnenbrand eingefangen; natürlich nur auf einer Seite und dann auch nur da,wo ich keine Mütze auf hatte....das sieht vielleicht Schei..... aus :q 
Und dann kam der Fischer und schmiss seine Netze 5 !!!! Meter vom Ufer entfernt ins Wasser :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e 
Jelle, die Bilder sind unscharf geworden; versuche sie noch mal zu bearbeiten...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

-Datum: 14.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Kinetic Salty 18gr diverse Farben, Gladsax orange/kupfer,Falkfish Spöcket 18gr schwarz/weiß
-Wind: auflandig, lau
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-Himmel: Sonne !!!! 
Uhrzeit:14.00-19.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 6-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°C°
-Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand/Steilküste
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: Ich mal wieder eine Nullrunde und die anderen 10 Angler auch!
-Wer: Dennis
-Sonstiges: Küste auf und ab gegangen und kein Zupfer!!! Netze liegen auch einige!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

-Datum: 14.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Kinetic Salty 18gr Blau Silber, Falkfish Spöcket 18gr schwarz, 
Hansen Fight 18gr. Grün Weiß
-Wind: ablandig West 2-3, Abends 0
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-Himmel: Sonne !!!! Sterne !!!!
-Uhrzeit:15.00-17.00 Uhr und 21.00-22.30
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°C°
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde Abends Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: Nachmittags 2 45er und Abends 1 40er und ein ca.12cm Dorsch 
-Sonstiges: Im Dunkeln fischen ist echt geil!!!! Dorsch in der Innenförde hatte ich beim Watfischgen noch nie und die Bisse erschrecken einen in der Nacht noch mehr als am Tag!! Ich hatte noch einen Biss direkt unrter der Rutenspitze den ich nicht verwerten konnte aber der mich so richtig erschrocken hat!!! Der Schwarze Spöcket scheint meinb neuer Nachtlieblingsköder zu werden hat bei meinen zwei Trips in der Dunkelheit jedesmal Fisch gebracht!!!!


----------



## litti74

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 14.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Red Tag,Juletrea(Springer), Hansen Flash, 
-Wind: NW 1-2, 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne):  Sonne
-Uhrzeit:08.30- 18.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 6-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°
-Wo: Westermarkelsdorf,Marienleuchte,Staberhuk,Dahme
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras etc.
-Fische: nix
-Sonstiges: hatten richtig schönes Wetter und haben so gar keinen Fisch gesehen


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 14.04. 19.00-21.00 Uhr Dahme + 15.04. 05.00-08.00 Uhr Hohwachter Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
Köder: Juletrea, Matuka, roter Snaps 20 gr. und Hansen Fight 16 gr.
Wetter: sonnig, Lufttemp. 5 -11°
Wind:  NW 2 und SW 1
Wasser: klar, mittlere Strömung, Temp. 7°
Untergrund: Riff, Sand, Steinfeld, Muschelbank, Seegras, Rinne
Fische: In Dahme 3 20er Dorsche und ein Fehlbiss auf Snaps, morgens ein Aussteiger auf Hansen Fight

Gruss Jan


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 14.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Juletrea u.a. , Snaps 20gr in diversen Farben 
-Wind: N0 2, 
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Strömung: wenig
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watfischen
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit:15.00- 21.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 7-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°
-Wo: Dahme
-Untergrund: Riff
-Fische: können mich mal!
-Sonstiges: schönes Wetter aber keine Fische; Vagabond82 hat ein paar Babydorsche gefangen und released. das war aber auch alles.


----------



## Schwede 11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

14.04.04
Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
Köder : Gladsax Blau Silber 
Wind :2
Wasser : klar
Wassertiefe :2 bis 3 m
Himmel : Sonnig
Uhrzeit : 15 bis 17 Uhr
Wo : Fehmarn/Flügge
Fische : eine schöne Forelle hat sich mit einen Sprung verabschiedet!!!! :c 
Sonstiges : wahren noch ein paar Angler dort aber keine Fische!


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling:


> -Fische: können mich mal!



lol, da sind wir denn ja schon zu zweit  #g


----------



## woodstock69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

-Datum: 16.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Hansen Flash 20gr verschiedene Farben, Falkfish Spöcket 18gr bunt und schwarz, Hansen Fight 18gr. Blau/grün mit Silberfolie
-Wind: schräg auflandig Südost/Ost 4-5, später "Ententeich"
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-4 m
-Strömung: gering
-Himmel: viel Sonne, ein paar kleine Wölkchen 
-Uhrzeit:15.00-21.00h
-Beißzeit: 16.00-16.30h
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13-19°C°
-Wo: Abenrade Fjord
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Wer: Jelle und ich
-Fische: Jelle 2 Grönländer und nach Sonnenuntergang noch einen kleinen Dorsch, bei mir alles wie immer -> nix

-Sonstiges: Viiiieeeeel gelaufen (Watschuhe können echt schwer sein :q ), super Sonnenuntergang mit phantastischen Farben. Ich denke das Jelle ("The Trout Wizard") noch ein paar Bilder nachliefert.


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

-Datum: 16.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: gladsax grün/silber 16g u. schwarz 16g
-Wind: schräg auflandig NNO 4-5, bei ankunft "Ententeich"
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1 - 4 m
-Strömung: gering
-Himmel: Sonnig, leichte nebelbildung
-Uhrzeit: 20.00 - 22.30 h
-Beißzeit: 20.00 - 20.30h
-Wasserstand: 0,15 - 0.20 > NN
-Wassertemperatur: 9 - 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 13 -19°C°
-Wo: Kieler Förde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden
-Wer: me, myself & I
-Fische: 1 Grönländer 
-Sonstiges:


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.04.04
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Weiß/grüner Snaps 20gr und weiß/grüner Hansen Fight 16 gr plus div. Nichtfänger
Wetter: sonnig, Lufttemp. 7-16°
Wind: NO-O, morgens 3 Bft später abnehmend
Wasser: Niedrig, trübe bis klar, Temp. 8-10°
Wo: 7.30-11.00 mit Jelle und Micha Flensburger Aussenförde
11.30-21.00, alleine in der Innenförde
Beißzeit: 16.00 + 18.30-19.00
Untergrund: Sand, Seegras, Muscheln
Fische: 2 Aussteiger & ein Grönländer zwei Bisse auf Snaps und einer auf Hansen
Sonstiges: der erste Biss kam völlig überaschend (nach 7 Stunden-Flaute), drei Meter vor der Rute sah ich einen silbernen Blitz, der sich auf meinen nur noch taumelnden Snaps stürzte. Nach kurzem Rollen stieg die Forelle, trotz weicher Bremse wieder aus (das nächste mal Bügel auf ?!).

Gruss Jan


----------



## peter II

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich war Samstag und bis heute Mittag auf ALS/ DK. Insgesamt 5 maßige Fische ( bei ca 8 Stunden fischen) entnommen: 45 bis 56 cm.
Vom Gefühl her haben die Fische die vor zwei Wochen mir als Nachläufer das Hobby erschwert haben "alle" gebissen.
aufällig: KEINE Angler gesehen ( deshalb fahre ich immer die 100 km weiter!) #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/Naturköderangeln / Bellyboatangeln
-Köder: Roter Pilker ca. 30g, Gladsax orange/kupfer,diverse Blinker und Natürköder Watwurm
-Wind: leicht ablandig, zum Schluß kein Wind
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-10 m
-Strömung: Stark , später keine
-Himmel: Sonne und teilweise kleine Wolkenfelder
Uhrzeit:7:0-12:00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normalrtemperatur: 6-8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°C°
-Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand/Steilküste
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: 4 Dorsche ca 50-55cm; 2 auf Kunstköder, zwei auf Wattwurm, keine Plattfische!!!
-Wer: ich allein
-Sonstiges: reichlich Angler. Morgens waren ca 15 Watangler im Wasser. zwei BB Angler hatten sich morgens mit Dorsch eingedeckt. Ich wollte aber morgens noch Plattfische fangen. Wo sind die bloß beglieben???

Netze sind hinter den gelben Bojen!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 19.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 20gr. kupfer, gold, weiß, rot-schwarz
-Wind: 0-1 Bft. SO
-Wassertrübung: sehr Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4
-Strömung: fast keine
-Himmel: Wolken und ab und zu ein paar Tropfen
Uhrzeit: 5:30-10:30 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal 
-Wassertemperatur: 8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 9-12°C°
-Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand/Steilküste
-Untergrund: Steinig,Seegras
-Fische: 2 Grönländer mit 40cm und 41cm; 1 Dorsch 42cm; alle durch die Finger gerutscht.
-Wer: ich und vagabond82, der einen schönen Dorsch von ca. 60 cm erwischt hat.
-Sonstiges: ein weiterer Angler mit einer mefo von min. 60cm. Reichlich Boote die sich fett besackt haben sowohl mit Dorsch als auch mit mefos. War ein aussichtsreicher Tag, leider konnten wir nicht länger bleiben. Viele Tobis waren unterwegs.


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: hansen fight, flash, gladsax fiske (silber, grün-weiss, blau-silber)
-Wind: 0-1 Bft. SO
-Wassertrübung: sehr Klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Strömung: leicht
-Pegelstand: hoch
-Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
-Uhrzeit: 5:45-8:00 Uhr
-Wassertemp: ca- 8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 9-12°C°
-Wo: kieler förde
-Untergrund: Steinig,Seegras, Sand
-Fische: fehlanzeige

Bemerkung: meine nullnummer-strähne setzt sich unerbarmlich fort. hatte sonntag einen sandaal als nachläufer- sonst absoluter totentanz- nicht ein anfasser. das war jetzt meine 10. nullnr. im märz/april in folge. 25 erfolglose stunden und satt über 1.000 würfe... habe mit mehreren leuten gesprochen, bei denen in letzter zeit auch gar nix läuft... komische "hochsaison" (im januar/februar hatte ich in ca. 15 stunden 6 mefos)...


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 19.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: 20gr Hansen Flash-Wind: leicht ablandig, zum Schluß kein Wind
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Wind: 1.3N-NO-O /Auflandig-paralelzum Ufer
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: bewölkt
Uhrzeit:15.00-17,00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal
-temperatur: 9°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-15°C°
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: 40er, 45er, 50er alles Forellen und eine 8cm Seenadel
-Wer: ich 
- Sonstiges: alle Fische in der ersten halben Stunde


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Jelle: Sau #6 

@Bellyboatangler: ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen viele tote Plattfische und eine Mf am Strand von WH gesehen !?

Datum: 19.04 mit Findling in WH 
Angelzeit: Zeit: 5.30-9.30
Köder: Hansen Fight 16-20 gr. und Spöcket Blau 18 gr.
Fische: 15 cm Tobis, 20er und 63 cm Dorsch auf Fight, hatte ohne Ende Tobis verhaftet.


----------



## Murad

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hier, wie versprochen, nun das Foto, das der Angelkollege am Strand mit seiner Digikam geschossen hat.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 20.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: 20gr Hansen Flash Grün Geb Reflexfolie; Snaps 20gr. Weiß Grün
-Wind: leicht ablandig, zum Schluß kein Wind
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-10 m
-Wind: 1 Ost /Auflandig
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: Sonne/Bewölkt, Gewitter, Hagel
Uhrzeit:15.00-19.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal
-temperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 15°C°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: 57er, 50er, 3 Grönländer
-Wer: ich 
- Sonstiges: Bisse kurz vor dem Gewitter während und danach


----------



## havkat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin BOS!

Schöner Fisch aber, vor allem, geiles Foto! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: 20gr Gladsax orange / gelb
-Wind: leicht auflandig, leichte Brandung
-Wassertrübung: die ersten 20 Meter trübe
-Wassertiefe : 2-5 m
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: Sonne/Bewölkt
-Uhrzeit:18.00-21.15 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal
-temperatur: 8°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 15°C°
-Wo: Steilküste bei Warnkenhagen in der Lübecker Bucht
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: Meerforelle ca. 38 cm, wieder frei gelassen
sonst kein weiterer Biss


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 22.04.
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder :Gladsax 27gr. grün-silber, Snap 30gr. Hansen Flash 26gr. rot-schwarz
-Windrichtung :Ost 3
-Wassertrübung : leicht trübe und etwas Kraut
-Wassertiefe : bis 2m
-Strömung: gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :16.15-20.30 , Beißzeit:19.45
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: normal
Wassertemperatur :9 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 13 Grad
Angler:ich
Fische: 1 Mefo 45cm, blank
Sonstiges : einziger Biss


----------



## marschel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 22.04.2004
-Angelmethode : BB
-Köder: 20gr Gladsax rot/schwarz, rote und schwarz/blaue Katze 16gr.
-Wind: anfangs 2 später 3-4 schräg/ leicht auflandig OSO
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 3-6 m
-Strömung: mittlere Oberflächenströmung gemäß Wind
-Himmel: Sonne/Bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 5.45-8.00 & 9.00-11.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: - 50 bis 75 cm
-temperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 7-13°C°
-Wo: WH
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Leoparden...
-Fische: 7 Dorsche (1 released) alle zwischen 50-60 cm #6
-Wer: ich 
- Sonstiges: sehr launische Bisse direkt am Grund ab 3-4 mtr. Wassertiefe, Bisse kamen bis auf einen einzigen nur bei Spinnstops oder ganz vorsichtiges Grundabtasten, sehr kleine Schwärme, dafür dann aber nur große Dorsche mit viel Kampfkraft. Nahrung der Dorsche z.Zt. sehr wechselnd, 2 Dorsche Tobis der rest nur Krabben.

siehe letzteres Bild nach dem Räuchern...LECKER


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.04.2004
-Angelmethode : BB
-Köder: 18 g Hansen fight grün/silber und im tiefen mit 40g Pilker Eigenbau  und Wattwurm an der anderen Rute
-Wind: anfangs 2 später 3-4 schräg/ leicht auflandig SO
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-12 m
-Strömung: Starke Strömung
-Himmel: Sonne/Bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 12:30- 17:30
-Wasserstand: normal
-temperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 7-13°C°
-Wo: Dazendorf
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Leoparden...
-Fische: 13 Dorsche (9 released alle ca. 30-35cm!!!) , die 4 entnommenden alle zwischen 50-55 cm, 1 Mefo 48 cm, sehr gut genährt
-Wer: ich 
- Sonstiges: Habe mit einer Rute mit Wattwurm geschleppt und die andere Rute mit Kunstköder. Habe ca. die Hälfte der Dorsche auf Wattwurm bekommen und die andere Hälfte auf Pilker/Blinker! 1 Dorsch war vollgefressen mit Taschenkrebsen, die anderen waren leer im Magen und die Mefo mit Waken!!!
habe noch ein gute Mefo verloren. Fische sind sehr rar und Netze ohne Ende!

Leider war wieder nix mit Plattfische!!! :c  :c  :c 

Photos kann ich nicht beisteuern, hatte meine Digi vergessen!


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ bellyboatangler
vollgefressen mit waken? was sind waken???


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch an alle Fäger!!!!
Wo bleibt die Fangmeldung Vagabond82 - Glückwunsch schon unveröffentlichterweise!

Waken kenne ich auch nicht!
Apropo Taschenkrebse das sind die Jungs die Dir Locker mit den Scheren mal so eben den Daumen brechen können Panzerbreite bis 30-40cm und ich kenne sie nur aus der Nordsee! Der Dorsch war wahrscheinlich mit Strandkrabben vollgefressen schätze ich das sind die Krebse die in der Ostsee recht stark vertreten sind! Soll kein Klug*******rn sein aber ich habe mal als Wattführer gearbeitet und leider werden die Strandkrabben oft mit Taschenkrebsen verwechselt!


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Da is sie !
Datum: 21.04 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps 20 gr. in weiß/grün, rot/schwarz und Pechschwarz
Wetter: sonnig/düsig bis dunkel, Wind 2Bft aus O-NO, Lufttemp. 12-7°
Wasser: klar, keine Welle, leichte Strömung, Wassertemp. 8-9°
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Uhrzeit: 19.00-22.00 Uhr
Untergrund: Sand, Steine, Seegras, Muschelbänke
Fische: 19.15 40er Mefo auf Snaps weiß/grün, 20.30 20er und 20.35 45er Dorsch auf rot/schwarz

Datum: 22.04
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps 20 gr. in weiß/grün, schwarz und Hansen Fight 16 gr.
Wetter: Durchwachsen, Wind 2-3Bft aus O-NO, Lufttemp. 5-10°
Wasser: klar, leicht gekräuseltes Wasser, Wassertemp. 8-9°
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Uhrzeit: 4.30 - 10.00 Uhr
Untergrund: Sand, Seegras, vereinzelt Steine
Fische: 6.15 40er Dorsch, 7.00 62 cm Mefo, beide auf weiß/grünen Snaps 
Sonstiges: War ein aufregender Drill an 6-20 gr Rute und Puls auf 180 !
Bin jetzt eindeutig von dem UL-Geschirr überzeugt.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#g   klasse teil vagabond #4 

räucherst du die immer gleich vor ort am nächsten baum


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Wunderschöner Fang. Großen Glückwunsch!

Ach warum ist denn die Ostsee so weit von Nürnberg weg !!


Dorschjäger  :c  :c  :c


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@all 
Ja genau diese Fische lassen uns jedes Jahr wieder 1000de km abreißen und kalte Füße kriegen, aber dann einjes Tages sind sie da.
Glückwunsch,ich werde es in ab morgen 2 Wochen im "heiligen Land" probieren und die Buchten um Ebeltoft unsicher machen.
 Melde mich hiermit für min. 2Wochen ab.

Gruß eddy


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.04.04
Wo: Staberhuk
Wassertemp.: ca. 8°
Wind N-No 3Bft
Wasser: leicht getrübt, leichte Welle
Wann: 5:30 - 11:00
Beißzeit: 6:00-6:30
Wetter: Sonne
Köder: Snaps 20gr. kupfer
Fische: zwei Dorsche von 42cm und 55cm. Der kleine muß irgendwie durch die Keschermaschen geflutscht sein  . Ansonsten war nix mit Fischis  #h


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling

kauf dir ma nen feinmaschigerin kescher 

ich kenn das nur das die aus der hand immer rausflutschen, das passiert mir bei zandern auch immer, die sind ja so glitschig 

allen fängern fettes petri  #6 
in spätestens 2 wochen bin ich auch wieder an der küste


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 23.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Falkfish schwarz-rot
-Wind: leicht auflandig, zum Schluß kein Wind
-Wassertrübung: Klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Wind: 1 Ost /Auflandig
-Strömung: mittel-Himmel: Sonne/Bewölkt, Gewitter, Hagel
Uhrzeit:15.00-19.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: normal
-temperatur: 10°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 15°C°
-Wo: WH
-Untergrund: Steinig, Sandgrund, Seegras, Leoparden...
-Fische: 45 er (mein Normmaß :q )
-Wer: ich 
- Sonstiges: Erstmals eine Rute mit Wattis nebenbei baumeln gelassen;2-3 brachiale Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte????
3-4 BB die vergeblich Dorsche gesucht haben; wo sind die Biester ??


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

HI,

@Reppi: worüber Du Dich immer so beschwerst...  

Petri zur Mefo! Und die Leos sind da - aber späääät, derzeit grasen sie ab etwa 20:30h die Uferzone ab!


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Sönke
Ich beschwere mich ja gar nicht....aber die letzten Wochen 4 Stück und alle wie genormt ! :c   
Und das mit den Dorschen betrifft "euch" Fussvolk; wir Kapitäne sollten sie schon 1-2 Stunden früher haben   :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi! War heute auf Fehmar mit meinem Bruder! Hab sogar ein paar Boardis gesehen. Um 12 Uhr waren zuerst in Westermakelsdorf. Leider auflandig, große Wellen und viiiiel Dreck im Wasser. Nach 30 min dann ab zum Fehmarnsund. Dort haben wir den ganzen Tag verbracht. Super geiles Wetter kaum Wellen, da ablandig. Viele Angler auch Brandungskollegen, die auch gute Platten zogen! Ich hatte auch Fischkontakt!!! Ein gerissener Stichling von ca. 1,5 cm! Richtig kapital der Bursche! Geiler Drill....... hhhmmmmmm!!!! Dann gegen 19 Uhr einen Nachläufer gehabt, der nur mal genascht hat. Köder war hauptsächlich ein Falkfish schwarz/weiß, 18g. Das wars dann auch schon. Andere Angler haben auch nur trübe ins Wasser geschaut. Schade..... aber so ist das nunmal mit der Mefo. Ich hatte bestimmt an die 3.000 Würfe (#d), also müsste beim nächsten Mal auch eine Mefo für mich dabei sein #a :q. Allen anderen einen vollen Kescher! Gruss Dennis


----------



## havkat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> vollgefressen mit waken? was sind waken???



Jungheringe.


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Danke Havkat für deine Erklärung. Wenigstens einer der Waken kennt!!!

Ich will gleich los, Bericht kommt heute abend bzw. morgen!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 24.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps, Falkfish, Hansen in diversen Farben und größen
-Wassertrübung: trübe
-Wassertiefe : 2-4 m
-Strömung: quer zum Ufer
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Watangeln
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig
-Uhrzeit:19:00-21:30
-Wasserstand: leicht erhöht
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 8-9°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 10-12°
-Wo: Weißenh...
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: leider nix
-Wer: ich und vagabond82
-Sonstiges: Nachdem ich meinen letzte Woche verloren habe und es nun vagabond82 erwischt. Leider keine Fische sondern nur Kraut gehabt.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 25.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps, Falkfish, Hansen in diversen Farben und größen
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-7m
-Strömung: ganz leicht quer zum Ufer
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig
-Uhrzeit: 8:45-13:00
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°
-Lufttemperatur : ca 12-16°
-Wo: Weißenh...
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: wieder nix
-Wer: ich und vagabond82
-Sonstiges: Nach dem der Abend erheblich länger geworden war als gedacht, haben wir verschlafen und sind nicht wie geplant bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser gewesen, sondern erst als die Sonne schon vom Himmel brannte. Als wir ankamen, kamen mir mehrere BB-Fahrer entgegen die sich alle fett besackt hatten. Als ich jedoch endlich draußen war, war totentanz angesagt. Zur krönung des Tages habe ich dann noch bei einer kleinen Show-einlage beim aussteigen vagabond82's automatische schwimmweste plus meinen Pullover und Köderboxen ins Wasser fallen lassen. Im Knie-tiefen Wasser habe ich zwar alles wieder gefunden aber die Schwimmw. , also naja, ich mein mit einer neuen Katusche ist die ja so gut wie neu also...


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir noch in Neustadt am Hafen eine Kleinigkeit gegessen und bei einem recht pessimistisch gestimmten Versuch auf Hering innerhalb von 1h 30min knapp 30 Heringe gefangen! So hatten wir uns das Wochenende zwar nicht vorgestellt aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## marschel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@findling.... 

EINER der Besackten war ICH...  :q

Datum: 25.04.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz, grün/ silber, schwarz/ gelb und natürlich DIE KATZE
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-7m
-Strömung: ganz leicht quer zum Ufer
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot :Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig
-Uhrzeit: 5:45-9.15
-Wasserstand: normal naja nen bischen minus bis -20 cm
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°
-Lufttemperatur : Startzeit ca. 4 Grad Celsisu dann auf 14°
-Wo: Weißenh...
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: Stringer voll mit Dorschen um die 50-55 cm (2 rel.)
-Wer: ich (findling und vagabond82 gesehen, aber nicht erkannt #y )
-Sonstiges: schöne Dorsche mal wieder, nicht ganz so wie am Do. aber schöööönnn. MeFo nix. 1 Anfasser, konnte ich aber leider nicht deuten, ob es ne MeFo da, da zu kurz.....
Aber die rote Katze entzügte heute jeden Dorsch  #v

Nach dem 20. mal angeln dieses Jahr, muß nun endlich mal ne MeFo ins Belly,.... HOFFEN WIR ES!!!!

So und nun noch nen Schlußwort zu Vagabond und Findling:
Ich frage sonst jeden Angler vom Süd- bis zum, Nordpol, ob er auch im AB aktiv ist, und man soll es nicht glauben, aber diese merkwürdigen Leutz schütteln den Kopf,..... "kenn ich nich..". Also hatte ich mir heute vorgenommen, mal niemanden zu fragen, und siehe da, da fahren wir uns fast übern haufen...naja beim nächsten mal.

P.S.: ...die autom. Blaseaktion der Schwimmweste hätte ich gerne mal gesehen, kommt man danach eigentlich noch an das Handy und/ oder die Kippen???????????    #t 

ach so, hier noch nen Bild vom Handy!!!

euch allen fettes Petri.....


----------



## Locke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Marschel

Petri Heil zum Dorsch. Wir hatten heute auch das Glück nen 55er Dorsch zu drillen und wie wir einstimmig festgestellt haben, machen diese Dorsche richtig Spass an der Spinnrute.

Gruss Locke


----------



## marschel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Locke

guck mal ne Seite vorher,.....

habe am Do. den 60er Dorsch an der MeFo-Rute verhaftet....das war der absolute Kick morgens um 6.30 Uhr, als der rote Ball am Himmel stand.......

Nur das Pumpen geht halt nicht mit der feinen Gerte, aber die Schläge und Fluchtversuche des Dorsches und das Durchbiegen der Rute ins unermeßliche ist der absolute Hammer, fast wie SE....    haha

Ach ja, die Bremse muß kreischen..............


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mensch Marschel... das nächste Mal, wenn Du an mir vorbeipaddelst, dann erzähle bitte nicht nur meinem Kumpel, dass die Dorsche Netzspuren haben  :q 
Ich dachte, dass wir auch nochmal quatschen.... nächstes Mal denn eben


@ Findling...hattest Du diese geile Sonnenbrille auf ??


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Dorschdiggler,


> Findling...hattest Du diese geile Sonnenbrille auf ??



Was denn...gibbet jetzt noch nen "PuckII"?  #y  :q 

Achso..scheint sich das Mefo-Treiben jetzt auf den Morgen verschoben zu haben? Wallnau ..heute..6 Stück inne Dämmerung (davon aber nix von mir..ich geh doch bald Häkeln) ...danach..Ruhe... ;+


----------



## Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Broesel die waren doch alle zu klein für Dich .Ne Ü70 schwamm da halt nicht Rum die in Deinen Niveau entspricht. :q


----------



## marschel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Och menno..Vossi....

Du warst ja auch noch nen bischen weiter weg aus meinem Fahrwasser, und meine Augen lassen auch im Alter langsam nach....

Häts ja auch mal bellen können.....


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Habe das Wochende beim Tag der Meerforelle verbracht - so gut wie keinen Schlaf bekommen dafür aber auch keine Forelle gefangen durfte aber nem Einheimischen Boardie beim Drill zuschauen! Ich habe sehr viele Strände zu Gesicht bekommen war zum ersten mal auf Fehmarn und habe extrem viele Kilometer auf der doch recht überschaubaren Insel zurückgelegt! Habe aufjedenfall sehr viele neue Erfahrungen gesammelt und werde Fehmarn noch mal besuchen!
Größte Forelle des Wochendes war ne 69er gefolgt von ner 59er und ner 57er und insgesamt wurden 20 Forellen gefangen!
Bestimmt 10 Boardies getroffen und das waren wieder mal alles "Nette" es wurde z.B. Samstag Nacht dann noch um 2.00h der Grill angeschmissen!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ marschel
tja, so ist das immer! Ich habe auch schon häufiger nachgefragt aber ich dachte ihr würdet euch alle auf Fehmarn versammeln und ich hätte den Strand für mich   
Ich hatte dich glaube ich am Auto angesprochen?!? Rchtig?
Für das nächste mal weiß ich dann aber bescheid. Schöne Fische hattest Du erwischt. Wir (vagabond82 kam kurz nach mir) sind leider leer ausgegangen.

@ dorschdiggler
 :q  :q Exakt! :q  :q 
Das war ich allerdings wenn ich bitten darf: "Polarisationsbrille"   
und abgesehen davon seid ihr ja alle nur neidisch.  :g  
Wir sind aneinander vorbeigefahren als ihr auf dem Rückweg gewesen seit?!?
Ich hatte noch an Dein Benutzerbild gedacht und war mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Habt nichts mehr verpasst!


----------



## Mefourlauber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

hallo boardies, 
wie versprochen mein foto von der mefo, 66 cm, fast 7 pfd., aus meinem erlebnisbericht von fehmarn. 

mefourlauber


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling

Mußt Dir noch ein paar Falten zum Benutzerbild von DD hinzudenken, dann passt es wieder

@mefourlauber

Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Na klar, jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf :q


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Was macht eigentlich "Schneiderjelle" ?


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@vagabound
Ich hatte gestern ne 15cm Bachforelle und Du?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Jelle,
was ist eigentlich aus Deiner geangelten Pistole geworden, gab es da mittlerweile Info?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@AT
Da habe ich bislang nichts mehr von gehört kommt aber vielleicht noch - Gerüchtehalber könnte die was mit Überfällen an der grenze zu tun gehabt haben!
Die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen halt langsam!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin moin #h ,
ist die "Hauptsaison" auf Meerforelle jetzt schon vorbei? Man liest derzeit so wenig über Fänge.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@AT
Die Frühjahrssaison dürfte jetzt so ziemlich am Ende sein allerdings wurden die letzten Tage noch ein paar Forellen gefangen wurde mir zugetragen!
Aber hoffen auf dicke vollgefressene Fische darf man den ganzen Sommer durch dann aber eher zum Abend bis zum Morgen und ab September sollte dann die Herbstsaison wieder beginnen!
Ich für meinen Fall werde erstmal Hornies angeln und lass mich dann auch gerne von nem anderen Fisch überraschen!!!!!!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 22.05.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax schwarz 16 g, Snaps fluo grün/gelb u. silber 20 g, Stripper weiß/blau14 g , Meps Spinner silber 7 g 
-Wassertrübung: trüb
-Wassertiefe : 0 - 18 m
-Wind: 7 - 10 Windstärken 50 - 100 km/h
-Strömung: stark parallel zum ufer
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): teilweise sonnig - bedeckt mit abwechselnd starken regenschauern
-Uhrzeit: 19:00 - 24.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: stark steigend
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 13,2 - 13,4 innerhalb 5 m wassertiefe
-Lufttemperatur : Startzeit ca. 9 Grad Celsisus auf 8° abfallend
-Wo: Kiel 
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: deathrow


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Haeck
na da haste Dir ja gemütliche Bedingungen ausgesucht!
 #r


----------



## Berndli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Haeck: 

Die Bedingungen waren am Samstag in Dänemark (Süd-Ost-Jütland) ganz ähnlich, wenn auch die letzten Sturmböen nicht über 7 -8 hinauskamen. Allerdings bissen die f
Forellen ganz gut. 

Datum: 23.05.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g 
-Wassertrübung: klar - leicht trüb
-Wassertiefe : 1 - 2 m 
-Wind: 5-6 in Böen 7 - 8
-Strömung: gering, aber parallel zum Ufer
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): teilweise sonnig - bedeckt mit abwechselnd starken Regenschauern / Hagelschauern
-Uhrzeit: 10.00 - 14.30 Uhr und 16:00 - 18.30 Uhr
-Wasserstand: konstant
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 11° - 12° C
-Lufttemperatur : Startzeit ca. 10° C, am Abend 3,5 ° C !!
-Wo: Süd-Ost-Jütland
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: 4 Grönländer alle ca. 45 cm alle zwischen 16.00 Uhr und 18.30 Uhr (vorher nur 2 Hornhechte)

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ berndli

interessant, ich vermute das die beißflaute generell an den z.Z noch herumschwimmenden heringen liegt, denn an diesem hotspot geht seit der heringsinvasion überhaupt gar nichts mehr :c 
selbst vom hornhecht weit und breit keine spur !!!
mensch, nix los dieset jahr, hä  ?!?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,
Ja richtig, sollen die fressen.........
von Heringen ganz groß und fett ....
nach dieser furchtbaren Borstenwurminvasion. 
Ach sollen sie doch fressen und wachsen was kümmerts, hat hier einer 4 Grönländer zurückgestetzt, damit die diesen Winter zum erstenmal ablaichen.
Also ein paar Forellen direkt aus der Forellenzucht kann die Ostsee wohl noch vertragen.
 :m


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 28.05.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Salty schwarz/silber 18 g, Snaps rot/gelb 20 g, Meps Spinner silber/rot gesprenkelt 12 g, 
-Wasser: trüb - bräunlich
-Wassertiefe : 0 - 18 m
-Wind: W - N; 2 - 5 Windstärken 6 - 19 km/h; schräg auflandig
-Strömung: leicht 
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): anfangs sonnig, später leicht bewölkt 
-Uhrzeit: 03:00 - 09.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: NN
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 13,4 - 13,2 innerhalb 1,5 m wassertiefe
-Lufttemperatur : Startzeit ca. 7,8 Grad Celsisus auf 10° steigend
-Wo: Kiel 
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: null linie


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hmm habe gerade eine Meldung vom Fischer aus der Schlei bekommen. Demnach ist letze Woche eine 110 cm Mefo mit einem Gewicht von 11750 gr. in seinem Netz gelandet. Desweiteren hatte er noch eine 3 und eine 5 kg Mefo in seinen Netzen.
Aktuellen Schleibericht gibt es auf meiner Seite.

Sven


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hmmm,das ist natürlich blöde das die Mefos in den Netzen landen und nicht an den Angelhaken von Anglern #d  :c


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hart ist das Leben !!
Aber immerhin kriege ich die Tage ein Foto von dem Fisch.
Werde es dann veröffentlichen.

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> 110 cm Mefo mit einem Gewicht von 11750



Da war die wohl recht schmal! Oder vielleicht nen Lachs? Wo ist Broder wenn man Ihn braucht - Naja bin gespannt auf die Bilder und garnicht heiß auf ne Lachs oder Mefodiskssion!! Letzte Woche hat mein Nachbar auch noch ne 3,5 Kiloforelle aus der Förde gezogen beim Hornhechtblinkern leider gibt es dazu keine Bilder!


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hab im März reichlichst Fische zwischen 7 und 10kg gesehen, leider nur in den Kisten der Berufsfischerausrotter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Einmal im Jahr so´n Klopper anne Rute, da haste Adrenalin bis X-Mas im Körper




Die Wirklichkeit sieht aber eben so aus...Fisch ausse Kiste!!

cu
Micha


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 04.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Falkfisch Spöcket 18gr. Rot-Schwarz, Schwarz
-Wassertrübung: klar -Wassertiefe : 1 - 2 m 
-Wind: ---
-Strömung: gering
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 22.00-24.00
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 11° - 12° C
-Lufttemperatur : 20 Später 12
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: 

War echt ein schöner kleiner Tripp! Die Sonne ging unter und um ca. 11.00 nachdem ich schon 2 Strandkrabben und 3 Seesterne gehakt habe rollte eine gute Forelle an der Oberfläche ca. 30m von mir entfernt! Ich erschrak bis ins Mark ist echt wahnsinn im Sommer Nachts da ist alles noch beeindruckender als Tagsüber da die anderen Sinnesorgane nun verstärkt arbewitenb wenn die Augen nicht mehr so gebraucht werden!
Ich warf in Richtung des Fisches und hatte direkt nen Kapitalen Krautbüschel dran! Ein erneuter Wurf ging in das etwas tiefere Wasser in der Nähe des Ortes wo die Forelle gewesen ist! Zwei Drei Kurbelumdrehungen und Kontakt und zwar deutlicher Fischkontakt!!!! Mein Puls ging hoch aber irgendwie war das merkwürdig da ist doch keine Forelle dran war das etwa nur ein Dorsch? Na Ja und wenn schon, wenn dann aber ein guter so wie der die Rute krümmt.
So richtig nach typisch Dorsch fühlt sich das aber immer noch nicht an irgendetwas ist nachwievor komisch vorsichtig drille ich weiter und kurz vor meinen Füßen merke ich ein schlängeln des Fisches - Spitze dachte ich ist bloß nen Hornie aber Komisch nen Hornie der so die Rute krümmt hatte ich bislang nicht! Als ich nach dem Hornie greifen will ist der doch arg glitschig und damit hatte ich des Rätsels Lösung es war ein Aal von ca. 60cm den ich an seinem Schwanzende gehakt habe!!!! Es folgte ein wunderschöner Mondaufgang und der Aal schwimmt ihm im Moment entgegen - Ne Forelle gabs nicht mehr war aber trotzdem ein Abend den ich nicht so schnell vergessen werde!


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Blauortsand

Hi Jelle,
hast du toll geschrieben, Ich bin ganz ins Träumen verfallen.

Tight lines
Dorschjäger

Ich liebe das Meer und jeder Tag ohne das Meeresrauschen ist für mich ein harter Tag!


----------



## Broesel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Jelle,

hehe...Aal .. und dann noch den Schwanz gepierct...das kann ich mir auch recht lustig vorstellen... :q 

Aber es geht doch nichts über bleibende Erinnerungen. Und dann soll einer sagen, dass unser Hobby langweilig sei... #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Schöne Geschchite Jelle. Diesen Sommer will ich ja auch endlich mal versuchen im dunkeln zu spinnen. Vorgenommen hatte ich mir das jedes Jahr und nie ist es was geworden. Aber heuer soll es so weit sein. Ich will!


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Jelle!

Na siehst Du hast Du doch noch Deinen Fisch bekommen! Ich war noch in Eckernförde und hab mich mit Frauchen in der Sonne gegrillt. Schönde Geschicht mein Alter!

MFG

Kai


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Super Ding, #6
das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten mal nen schönen Aal beim Mefo-Blinkern erwischt zuhaben.
Nachts muss ja irgenwie auch ein bischen was leicht gruseliges haben,siehst nicht so recht was.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Jelle

Klasse Bericht #r  #6 
Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen, die  :a  zum "Landgang" zu überreden! #: 
Deine Mefo-Strecke ist ja schon beeindruckend, aber jetzt noch beim blinkern nen Aal?!  :q 
Die Fische der Ostsee habens aber auch wirklich nicht leicht  #w , wenn Du am Wasser auftauchst  :q  :m


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:05./06.06.04
Uhrzeit:22.00-04.30 Uhr
Angelmethode: Fliegenfischen
Fliegen: Zigarre, schwarzer Wholly Bugger und schwarzer Yuk Bug mit weissen Beinchen.
Wetter: Sternenhimmel mit ein paar Wölckchen und abnehmender Mond Lufttemp. 16,5-10° Wind 2 Bft aus W-SW
Wasser: niedrig, klar und stellenweise leicht trüb Temp. ca. 14 °
Wo: zweimal Hohwachter Bucht
Untergrund: Leopardengrund 
Fische: 15cm Dorsch, morgens trieben sich einpaar Hornpieper im Knietiefen Wasser rum ansonsten eine lauschige Fischerei ohne Silberbatzen, dies Jahr fang ich meine Sommerforelle.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Leider kein Fisch den ich dran hatte da hat ein Kumpel von mir zugeschlagen und ist auch schon 2-3 Monate her aber so ein schöner Fisch so kugelrund der sollte doch motivieren auch im Sommer loszuziehen!!! Er wurde übrigens im Frühjahr Nachts gefangen!!!


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hai,
prima der ist ja lang wie breit - bei 50cm 2KG?
2-bis 3 Monate zurück - das motiviert tatsächlich im Sommer zu angeln den da war ja April.
Gruß


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Doppelt so schwer Broder!!!



> das motiviert tatsächlich im Sommer zu angeln den da war ja April



War mit Sicherheit ein Überspringer aber so sehen sie oftmals im Sommer aus und so ein Tier Nachts auf Fliege der Hammer!!!


----------



## havkat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Watt ´ne Kampfkugel! #6

April: "Überspringus fettus trutta" 

Sommer: Wie BOS sagt. Nicht ungewöhnlich bis normal. Hab mich immer gewundert, dass die Bomber, im Drill, keinen Herzkasper kriegen.

Bei dem Übergewicht!  :q


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

16 Pfund ?
Dann muss Broder aber auf seine Schätzung noch mindestens 20 cm drauflegen!

Obwohl.... so prall wie die ist vileicht doch nur 15 cm !?


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				BOS schrieb:
			
		

> sollte doch motivieren auch im Sommer loszuziehen


was denkst Du denn Jelle..... und nun noch mehr   
Der Sommer ist fast da....und ich scharre schon mit den Hufen  :q 
Vielleicht kann ich meine Statistik ja doch noch etwas verschönern  :q


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 20.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax schwarz 16 g, Morre Silda 15 g
-Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
-Wassertiefe : 0 - 18 m
-Wind: SW 4 - 8 Windstärken; 12 - 19 km/h
-Strömung: leicht schräg auflandig
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): anfangs teilweise sonnig - bedeckt später klar
-Uhrzeit: 20:00 - 24.00 Uhr
-Wasserstand: > NN
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 15,0 innerhalb 5 m wassertiefe
-Lufttemperatur : Startzeit ca. 16 Grad Celsisus auf 12° abfallend
-Wo: Kiel 
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: nada


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich will endlich meine erste Sommer und Fliegen- Meerforelle!!!!
Deshalb werde ich mich morgen gleich nach der Arbeit auf den Weg machen. 
Irgendwo wird sich schon ein lauschiges Plätzchen finden lassen.

@BOS 
wat 'nen geiler Fisch. Gratulation an den Fänger. So eine auf Fliege -mensch dat wär's doch


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> Ich will endlich meine erste Sommer und Fliegen- Meerforelle!!!!


Rate wer noch !
In einer Woche hab ich Urlaub. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden : Mefo oder Meeräsche (Nacht oder Tag) .
Ich glaube ich werde ´ne Menge Kaffee brauchen


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück und Petri!
Meeräschen habe ich auch noch nicht gefangen aber schon oft 
beobachtet... naja. Ich wäre mit 'ner Meerforelle für's erste schon ganz Zufrieden aber als Langzeitprojekt stehen natürlich auch die Meeräschen auf dem Programm. Für den Anfang backe ich aber lieber erstmal etwas kleinere Brötchen.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Nicht das du mich jetzt falsch verstehst: Ich hab bis jetzt auch werder eine "Nachtfliegenmeerforelle" noch eine Meeräsche erwischt.
Aber ich liebe Herausforderungen! Wenn ich einfach nur Fische fangen wollte, dann wäre ich Stipper geworden


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einfach nur Fische fangen wollte, dann wäre ich Stipper geworden


So sieht es aus.

Nee, habe ich schon verstanden aber ich habe halt noch garkeine mefo auf Fliege gefangen und deshalb wäre ein kleines, oder lieber ein großes erfolgserlebnis für den Anfang nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Obwohl, stimmt garnicht. Eine habe ich auf Fliege gefangen allerdings einen Absteiger im Fluss (Grindsted) und zwar auf Trockenfliege. Da habe ich ganz schön doof geguckt, denn damit hatte ich nun garnicht gerechnet. War allerdings auch sehr schlank und nur 45cm. Hat an der 6er Rute aber schon Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Woche hab ich Urlaub


 ... wie jetzt ?? in einer Woche, oder ab nächster Woche ??
Mein Urlaub beginnt am 5.7.04
Sollte da nicht mal unter der Woche eine nächtliche Pirsch drin sein ?? Letztes Jahr haben wir das doch auch gepackt ..... Aber diesmal halten wir dann auch mal ganz durch  :q  #g


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Meiner auch am 5.7. !!!
das klappt bestimmt !


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 26.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Salty Kinetic 16gr Blau Silber
-Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: SW 4 - 6
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig - bedeckt 
-Uhrzeit: 16.00-17.30Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 13
-Lufttemperatur : ?
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
-Unntergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: Ich hatte heute Nachmittag nen Grönländer beim Blinkern als mal kurz die Sonne durchkam


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 26.06.2004 auf 27.6
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Salty 18gr Schwarz Silber, Gladsax Wobbler Schwarz, Blau/Silber 16g  & Springerfliege Tobis Imitation, 
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 1 - 18 m
-Wind: W Stärke 4 abnehmend auf 2 ( Ententeich )
-Strömung: leicht
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): teils sonnig, überwiegend bedeckt 
-Uhrzeit: 19.00 - 1.00Uhr
-Wasserstand: hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 11,5 - 12 
-Lufttemperatur : 14,1 auf 11,9 
-Wo: Kiel
-Unntergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: Fisch ist reichlich vorhanden, nur keine forellen  :c


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: heute
Angelmethode: Pilken
Köder: Spitzkopf in 40 gr Farbe Schwarzg/silberglitter/rot
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Wassertiefe: ca 8m.
Wind: südost ca. 3
Uhrzeit: ca 17.00
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Wo: Apenrader Bucht.

Fisch: reichlich Dorsch und eine 51er Meerforelle


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

ups die Fotos.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ein genauen Bericht und Fotos im Heute/ Apenradethread und auf meiner Seite.

Sven


----------



## Schleuse

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

an alle MeFo-Verrückten,#6

 hier etwas zur Aufmunterung,

 siehe Test,Test...

 hoffe es hilft ein wenig, 
 auch mir selbst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, komme leider erst im Herbst wieder an die Küste

 ach ja, die MeFo ging mir in Flügge, einen Tag nach dem "Tag der MeFo" an den Haken, 3,9 kg / 70 cm


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

So habe den Bericht von gestern auf meiner Seite mit schönen Fotos fertig.
Als wer will darf gerne reinschauen unter :

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Feine Berichte tolle Bilder Gratulation.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 28.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Spöcket Falkfisch 18gr Blau Silber Lila
-Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
-Wassertiefe : 1-6m
-Wind: W 4 - 6 Paralel zum Ufer
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig - bedeckt 
-Uhrzeit: 19.00-21.30Uhr
-Beißzeit: 19.30-20-00Uhr
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur:  13°
-Lufttemperatur : 15°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Unntergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: 1 Meerforelle und 1 Aussteiger


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

mein glückwunsch jelle, schönes tier !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Haeck
Danke!

@All
Die letzten drei Tage durfte ich Silber bestaunen!
Ich habe mir ja nochmal Gedanken dazu gemacht, dass unüblicherweise momentan doch immer wieder Tagsüber Meerforellen gefangen werden.
Auch in mehreren Gesprächen mit anderen Fördekennern istb uns aufgefallen, dass für diese Jahreszeit recht wenig Nahrung besonders die Kleinsttiere wie Wasserflöhe.... recht wenig sind und die Temperaturen des Wassers ja auch recht niedrig ist sodass , die Forellen wahrscheinlich sich deshalb auch noch "frühlingsmäßig" verhalten und so auch im Sommer bei Sonnenschein mitten am Tag auf Blinker und Wobbler beißen!

Nur so `ne These was meint Ihr?


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,

ja schon, als ich vor ein paar Jahren etwa um diese Jahreszeit ein Meerforellenspezi am Strand mich beim Brandungsangelnantraf und mir seine Visitenkarte gab(Wolfgang Striewski ),
 hat er mir gleich offenbart, daß die Mefo schon jetzt um die Mittagszeit gelegentlich aufkreuzt-das ist also schon lange bekannt!
Die Wassertemperaturen sind ja um die 15 Grad auch am Tag, wie man hier im Forum lesen kann - ich nehme das Thermometer jetzt nicht mehr mit, wozu? 15° ist ja noch ganz Ok für die MF(Betreff: Sauerstoffsättigung und die Fähigkeit mit Salzwasser klar zu kommen) auch im Bach sind im Sommer um die 15° oder weniger.
Wenn Kleinsttiere noch nicht so zahlreich sind, sollte man vielleicht diese imitieren, sozusagen als der momentan begehrteste Leckerbissen  das war jetzt meine Idee  
tschüß


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Unsere Fische hatten Sonntag alle kleine Krebse im Magen und Heringe um die 7 cm. Länge.
Unsere Pilker waren ja kaum größer.

Sven


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Schönes Ding, hoffe für euch das die Bedingungen am Freitag hinhauen. Wenn das bei mir am Wochenende nichts wird komm ich mit, rechne ja schon wieder mit orkanartigen Winden.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

...aber was sehe ich da, ist deine aspire wieder heil auf  ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Haeck
Habe anstandlos `ne NEUE bekommen!!!!


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Fliegenfischen
-Köder: verschiedene Magnus und später dunkle Fliegen
-Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: W 6 Schräg ablandig
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): sonnig - bedeckt 
-Uhrzeit: 17.30-22.30Uhr
-Beißzeit: ?
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 14°
-Lufttemperatur : 16°
-Wo: Flensburger Aussenförde, Dänische Seite
-Unntergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: nix !


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin NordlichtSG,
schade das nix ging. Ein leckeres Benutzerbild haste da  :m  :m , warst Du gerade in Norge ? 

Gruss Jan


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Jan,

danke für die Blumen ...
Die MEFOs sind aus der Karup Au '02 ... komem gerade von der Skjern, war dieses Jahr nicht in Norge.


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ jelle

na das nen ich service, wenn auch ungewohnt v. shimano  #6 

mfg

haeck


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 30.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Mysis, Sandhesten und später dunkle Fliegen
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: W 1 Schräg ablandig, später S 1 quer
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel bedeckt, Regen 
-Uhrzeit: 19.00-23.00Uhr
-Beißzeit: Feuerquallen waren immer da
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 18°
-Wo: Flensburger Aussenförde, Deutsche Seite
-Unntergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: habe ich wohl verpasst


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@NordlichtSG
Schade, wieder kein Silber.
Morgen will ich es auch probieren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit
Gruß


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 30.06.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Diverse Wobbler 
-Wassertrübung: Trübe
-Wassertiefe : 1-12m
-Wind: W 3 Schräg ablandig
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: Sonne / Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 15.30-19.00Uhr
-Beißzeit: ---
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 18°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: 1 Aussteiger nach kurzem kräfzigen schütteln war er leider ab - den hätte ich gerne gesehen!!!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

schade Jelle.
Hättest lieber mit mir los sollen.
Dann hättest eine gehabt.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Nordangler
 #r  Gewagtes Posting Deinerseits aber stimmt schon Du bist schon so `ne kleine Glücksfee!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Ich schmelze vor Glück.

Aber bringt ja auch eine Menge Spaß mit dir loszuziehen.
Und Freude und Fisch liegen dicht beieinander.

Deswegen fangen wir beide ja im Team.

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 02.-03. juli 2004
-Angelmethode :fliegenfischen, spinnfischen
-Köder: polar magnus, black magnus, wooly bugger etc.; snaps, falkfish 
-Wassertrübung: trüb
-Wassertiefe : 1-4m
-Wind: SW 4, stärkere böen
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 19.00-1:30 & 4:45-7:30
-Beißzeit: 5:30
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 14°
-Lufttemperatur : ??
-Wo: dahme, weissenhäuser strand, staberhuk
-Untergrund: steine, seegras, leopardengrund         
-Fische: trotz böen ausdauernd mit der fliege gefischt aber leider erfolglos. zwischendurch zur awechslung und schonung des wurfarmes die spinnrute rausgeholt. am frühen morgen endlich ein strammer biss auf weißen snaps. nach zwei schönen sprüngen und kurzem drill konnte ich eine 52er landen.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ja super Findling schöner Fisch!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich freue mich auch! Meine erste Sommerforelle. Bin ziemlich knille aber ich glaub ich kann nicht anders und muß heute abend nochmal los. Meine Freundin ist eh schon stinkig also was soll's?


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@findling.....

shit... zu spät reingekommen, da hätten wir zusammen fahren können.... auch meine Freundin hat es langsam leid.... immer unterwegs und so wenig Fisch  
Das wäre bestimmt lustig geworden zwei weise Snaps in Duett Richtung Horizont.

Aber toller Fisch  #r


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Findling,

gratulation für deinen fisch... nun hat auch dich das fieber erwischt


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ detlefb
müssen wir mal nachholen werde in den nächsten Wochen bestimmt nochmal fahren. Melde mich dann vorher hier.

@NordlichtSG
Du bist ja lustig, wie schlimm soll es denn noch werden? Nee ich glaube ich gehöre schon länger zu den unheilbar infizierten. Bin bisher aber nie im Sommer los gewesen und hab halt an der Küste leider noch nichts auf Fliege verhaften können. Aber ich geb nicht auf!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 03.07.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Spöcket Falkfisch 18gr. Blau Lila Silber
-Wassertrübung: leicht Trübe
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: SW 3 Schräg auflandig
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: Sonnenaufgang Leicht bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 04.00-5.15h
-Beißzeit:5.00h
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 14°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: 1 gefärbte Forelle schwamm munter wieder davon! Schade hätte gerne noch länger gefischt aber ich war für `ne Kuttertour verabredet und die hat auch Spass gemacht!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

schöne Sache Jelle.
Evtl Dienstag Zeit ??


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Jelle,  #h 

na das ist doch ein toller Fang gewesen. Gratulation!
Bei mir juckt es auch schon in den Händen.
Wird langsam Zeit.


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sauber #6 !!!  Ich glaub da muss jemand Einen ausgeben.
Da hätten wir uns die Zweihandtour ja sparen können. War aber trotz Silberflaute recht nett, ein event. Anfasser und fünf riesen Klatscher beobachtet. Hattet ihr auch son´Sauwetter ?  

Gruss Jan


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Kollegen,(Yipppppeeeeeeiiii #v )
dann werde ich hier endlich auchmal eine Meerforelle reinstellen, damit wir alle was zu freuen haben -   
[MOVE]:a [/MOVE]
Meine erste dies Jahr nach vielen Fehlschlägen zB. siehe meine Berichte von der 1 Tour nach Fyn  (dies Jahr) und der 2 Tripp (auch dies Jahr)
Es sollte dann wohl doch keine dänische Meerforelle werden.
Datum: 03.07.2004(20:10h-22:44h)-nebenbei mein GebTag*ggg*
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Hansen Grey Flash 16g(einfach nur silber aber mit reflexfolie- schillernd in regenbogentönen) an geflochtener Schnur -weiche Rutenaktion semiparbolisch - kräftiges Mittelstück für große Fische(-starkes Rückrad) 
-Wassertrübung: leicht Trübe
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: leich bis schwachwindig
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: Sonnenuntergang- große Cumulustürme-gewitter-schauer-mögl.
-Uhrzeit: 22:22
-Beißzeit:dito
-Wasserstand:normal
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 14°
-Wo: Stohl
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund+große Steine
Fisch:Eine große Meerforelle in topform 53cm 1800 g -herrlich-
  #v (MuhaaaMuhaaa)
Mageninhalt:Eine große Kieler Sprotte, ein halber Tobi und 2 weitere Tobiskellette, man kann daraus schließen das es sich um einen außschließlich kleinfisch verrückte handelte.
Mal schauen wie die Fotos werden, dann werde ich die bald hier reinstellen.

Zu Stohl habe ich ja schon etwas hier geschrieben, bzw ein Thema erstellt in dem Sinne: wo fängt man sie am besten(wo man sie wirklich fängt)...oder...???*gg*

Nach dem Anhieb, der sofort erfolgte begann der Rogner mit 3 wilden Fluchten-die Bremse rumorte-, worauf klar war das es sich hierbei nicht um ein Hornhecht handeln kann. 

Die letzte Flucht der Meerforelle

 erfolgte direkt auf mich zu, woraufhin ich sofort, (weil ich die schon so dicht bei hatte) die Kescherung einleitete. 
- Bange bange ...2 Sekunden (endlose qualvolle Sekunden) 
gelang das Keschern!!-
(Sie machte keinen Sprung in dieser sensieblen Phase)
-und zwar hatte ich den Kescher nicht bewegt und die Mefo mit angehobenen Kopf in den Kescher geführt,wenn man mit dem Kescher kommt bekommt die Meerforelle meist so ein großen  Schreck das sie springt-ausreißt-Sie wollen einfach nicht in den Kescher !
Jetzt fließ wieder Meerforellenblut in meinen Adern(Petrus sei dank)
 An dieser Stelle nochmal Entschuldigung an alle die ich in letzter Zeit genervt habe hier,
- in diesem Sinne viele viele Nerven wünsche ich allen für die nächste schwer erarbeitete Meerforelle.
Gruß und Petri an alle
 #v  #v
PS. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich mein 2Horni dies Jahr-siehe Hornifänge und zum Abschluß der Angeltour hatte ich an diesem Abend noch ein kleinen Dorsch (Ostseetiger), der immer wieder dorschig zum Meeresboden flüchtete und sich quer zwischen Steine packte - nicht mehr zu lösen war -
 wie???...." hat sich doch eben noch bewegt und jetzt ein Hänger ;+ "
der war 30 cm und wurde vorsichtig zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Passt schon Broder
Herzlichen zum Angelerfolg.

Sven


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

* Petri Broder !!!!!*





Wen - Wie - Wo - Wann genervt?  ;+   :q 
Nur weil Du ab und zu die Satzzeichen sparst? Das ist doch kein nerven. Jedenfalls kein richtiges!   
Teilweise war das auch recht amüsant!  :q 

Och ja !?! Foto wäre suuuuuuper!  #v :z

Gruß & weiterhin Petri A.....Blex


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mann Jelles Thema hat die 50.000 Hit`s hinter sich gelassen!!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hey Broder freut mich, dass Du ein silbernes Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen hast!!!
Weiter so!!!

@Andreas
davon habe ich doch schon 40.000 Hits gemacht!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ jelle glaub ich nicht  

@ Broder wegen Nerventschuldigung: kann ja _mal_ passieren :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@BOS, Broder 
Glückwunsch zu Euren Fischen. Kann sich doch sehen lassen was wir zur Zeit rausholen.
Hätte ich garnicht gedacht, dass das zu dieser Zeit so gut gehen würde.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.07.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen,Fliegenfische
-Köder: Spöcket 18gr, Fliegen Garnelenimitat+?
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: NW 3
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: Sonne / Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 19.00-23.45
-Beißzeit: 23.00
-Wasserstand:normal
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 17°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Wer: Sven, NordlichtSG, Jelle
Fisch: Kleine Dorsche während und nach der Dämmerungsphase


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kollegen,(Yipppppeeeeeeiiii #v )
> dann werde ich hier endlich auchmal eine Meerforelle reinstellen, damit wir alle was zu freuen haben -
> Eine große Meerforelle in topform 53cm 1800 g -herrlich-
> #v (MuhaaaMuhaaa)
> .


Schöner Fisch Broder #r


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 07.07.2004
-Angelmethode: Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Magnus/Mysis
-Wassertrübung: leicht Trübe
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: -
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: Sonnenaufgang ganz leicht bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 04.30-7.00h
-Beißzeit:-
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur : 15°
-Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: keine dort


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#v Moin,
hier die versprochenen Fotos .....
meiner ersten Meerforelle für dieses Jahr, hoffentlich nicht die letzte,
das Jahr ist ja noch lang.
 #v 

Petri all  #h


----------



## rocco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo also schaut selbst
Ort Farsund (Norge)
Zeit Mai 2004(eine Woche)
Wetter sehr windig aber klar und sonne
Wasser 8°C tiefe ca 40-50m / Fisch bei 2-20m
Spinnruten Mittelsteif vom driftenden Boot
Hansen Flash 18-28g blau,grün und gelb/rot
also wir hatten riesen Glück, in einer Woche zu dritt
12 Mefos alle größer als Mindestmaß in Norge (35cm).
Nebenbei beim Spinnen auf Polacks und Köhler, wir wusten am
ersten Tag nicht mal das es in Norge welche gibt und ob man sie wie und wo fangen kann (man kann!!).
Anbei ein paar Bilder.
Gruß rocco


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 09.07.2004
-Angelmethode: Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen
-Köder: Wooly Bugger, Mysis, Snaps, Falkfish...
-Wassertrübung: leicht trübe
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Strömung: mittel
-Wind: böig
-Himmel: bedeckt, Schauer
-Uhrzeit: 23:00-02:30
-Beißzeit:-
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur: ??
-Wo: Weissenhäuser Strand
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fische: nix


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo,*





Datum: 09.07.04-11.07.04
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen-Blinker,Wobbler,Fliege am Sbiro
-Köder: Hansen Fl, Black Manga, Gladsax,
-Wassertrübung:mal Trübe mal Klar
-Wassertiefe : 0,5-3,5m
-Strömung: wenig bis mittel
-Wind: leichter Wind - Sonntags böig aus Nord dann NordWest
-Himmel: bedeckt, Schauer
-Uhrzeit:Mittags und Abends - Dämmerung
-Beißzeit: Dämmerung
-Wasserstand: Niedrigwasser
-Wassertemperatur: 15°
-Lufttemperatur: 14-16°
-Wo: Stohl-Schilksee-Funkstelle
-Untergrund:, große Steine,Seegras,Blasentang
-Fische: 1 zu kleiner Dorsch 32cm ein kleiner Horni 55cm.
Anmerkung:
einmal hatte ich ein heftigen Schlag in der Rute gespürt, wohl kein Horni war dafür zu heftig, ansonsten Hornizupfer gab es auch. 
Bei einem Wurf parallel zum Ufer hatte ich ein starken Festhänger der so nicht mehr zu lösen war, darauf bin ich dahingewatet und mußte recht tief rein zur Stelle war schon bis zum Latz drin.
Es gab auchnoch hohe Wellen und ich mußte das Gleichgewicht mühevoll auf den glatten unebenen Untergrund halten, ich konnte den Blinker lösen und jetzt wollte ich den nur noch am Rutenring befestigen und schwubs afglitscht und der Drilling ist mit einen Haken bis zum Schenkelbogen in die Handkante unterhalb des kleinen Fingers eingedrungen.
 Ich dachte, na toll!..., als ich das sah.. wat nu.... erstmal zum Ufer, es tat ja nicht doll weh bis auf den Einschlag, denn es war ja kalt.
 Ich  konnte zum Glück den Haken mit den Fingern herausziehen, weil der Drilling keine Widerhaken hatte!!!!. :q trotzdem nicht schön aber mit Widerhaken wäre das ganze echt ganz ganz unangenehm geworden und so konnte ich lustig weiterangeln.

Wie ich erfahren habe soll vor ein paar  Tagen eine 69ger bei Stohl in der Dämmerung gefangen worden sein.
Wundert mich nicht ... deshalb nochmal meine vom 3.7 anbei #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hast du dich für die Fotos extra ein paar mal umgezogen ?


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dich für die Fotos extra ein paar mal umgezogen ?



und auf allen Fotos ist der Fisch noch unausgenommen. Sonst hätte man ja noch denken können dass die einen Fotos vorm einfrieren und das andere danach aufgenommen wurde! Aber so???


----------



## havkat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ooooch Kinners!

Er freut sich ´n Bein ab über seine (schöne) Mefo.

Nää Broder?  

Gönnt´s ihm doch!


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#h Das Foto wo ich das Orange anhabe ist noch in der Nacht entstanden und die im T-Shirt am nächsten Morgen.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hauptsache Du hast sie mittlerweile ausgenommen!  
Und meiner gönnung kannst Du Dir sicher sein. #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Broder
ein schöner Fisch - gratuliere!

Dein Haar im Stirnbereich scheint auch ein bischen voller geworden zu sein im Vergleich zu Deinem Benutzerbild  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Broder
> ein schöner Fisch - gratuliere!
> 
> Dein Haar im Stirnbereich scheint auch ein bischen voller geworden zu sein im Vergleich zu Deinem Benutzerbild
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Andreas, ich glaube wir müssen  den  Broder mal persönlich kennenlernen.
Aber nich das da auf einmal einer von Yeti-Sports vor uns steht


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@oh nemo

hehe


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @oh nemo
> 
> hehe



bin fast zusammengebrochen vor Lachen

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @oh nemo
> 
> hehe



Ich das Goil :g


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

falls jetzt jemand einen runninggag auf Kosten eines Boardies setzen möchte....


zurück zum Thema  








Marsch Marsch!


----------



## Biber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

echt cool


----------



## Biber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

echt cool! FRAGE: Was war dein gröster Fisch?


----------



## Biber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

was haltet ihr von Karpfenfischen?:a 

Gruß biber


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Biber und welcome on board #h



			
				Biber schrieb:
			
		

> echt cool! FRAGE: Was war dein gröster Fisch?



passt nicht ganz in den Thread. Stelle die Frage doch nochmal unter "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber". 





> was haltet ihr von Karpfenfischen?



Frage das bitte im Karpfenforum oder erstelle ein neues Thema im Meerforellenforum, falls dich interressiert wieviele Mefoangler auch Karpfenangler sind. Hier bist du etwas etwas falsch und offtopic


----------



## Schleuse

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Boardies,

 hier ein kleiner Beitrag von meinem ebenso Mefo-Verrückten Kumpel und Kollegen Jörg, der jetzt hoffentlich auch bald AB-Member wird #y#h

      Ort - Langeland
      Datum - 07.07.
      Angelmethode - Sbirolino (Watfischen)
      Köder - Fliege
      Wetter - Sonne/Wolken
      Uhrzeit - 18.00 - 22.30 Uhr
      Beißzeit - ?
      Wo - Gulstav
      Ergebnis - Mefo 50 cm
      Sonstiges -  15 maßige Dorsche bis 55 cm


----------



## DjBaumi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Führe jetzt seit 2 Jahren ein Fangbuch speziel für unsere Freunde die Meerforellen.Trage dort immer Wetter Uhrzeit Temp und Wind ein.Kann Dir bestimmt auch ein paar Daten schicken mit Fangergebnissen usw.

Gruss Sven:b


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 31.07.2004
-Angelmethode ilken vom kleinen Boot
-Köder: Beifänger  Twister Gletschergrün/Rot von Profi Blinker
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 12m
-Wind: O 1
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: Sonne / Bedeckt
-Uhrzeit: 16.00- 21.00
-Beißzeit: 23.00
-Wasserstand:normal
-Wassertemperatur: 19°
-Lufttemperatur : 24°
-Wo: Apenrader Bucht
-Untergrund: Muschelbank
Fisch: 1 Meerforelle und einige Dorsche


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Jelle!

Wie groß war die Mefo denn?

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mensch Jelle,
heute gar keine Pics für uns...?
Schade, schade aber trotzdem Petri!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33669

Dort ist ein Bild und man die geringe Größe auch abschätzen!!!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hatte gestern in der Apenrader Bucht beim pilken 4 Nachläufer. Alle um die 45 bis 60 cm. Schätzungsweise.


Sven


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.08.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladex Meereswobbler (schwarz)
-Wassertrübung: trübe
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m
-Wind: NO 1
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: klar
-Uhrzeit: 21.00-00.00
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: 19°
-Untergrund: Überwiegend sandig, einige Krautbänke
-Fisch: 1 Nemo, ansonsten tote Hose!#d  Aal lief bei den Brandungsanglern heute aber ganz gut.


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 13.08.2004

- wo: bei dänisch nienhof
-Angelmethode: Wat-Spinnfischen
-Köder: hansen fight (niete), falkfish spöket 10 gr. (schwarz) treffer
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m
-Wind: NW 3 von der seite
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: dunkle wolken vereinzelt schauer
-Uhrzeit: 21.30-23.30
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: ?
-Untergrund: leopardengrund
-Fisch: 1 mefo 51 cm, ansonsten tote Hose!

zum ersten mal seit drei Monaten wieder los und dachte eigentlich es ist aussichtslos-war schon bei den "letzten drei würfen" da kam der biss. 

da fange ich in den besten monaten nicht eine mefo und nach 6 stück im januar/februar jetzt eine im hochsommer... verrückte ostsee...


----------



## Dorsch Adi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Toni! 
Da sieht man das es doch möglich ist wenn das wetter passt!
Ich würds auch gern ma wieder versuchen wenn ich Zeit hätte...
Na ja dann weiter hin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.08.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax Wobbler (schwarz)
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m
-Wind: SW 1
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: klar
-Uhrzeit: 21.30-00.00
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: 18°
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Fisch: eine 42er, Beißzeit 22 Uhr 30


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Marc eine Frage. Ist das der schwarz-irisierende von mir gewesen, womit du die Mefo gefangen hast???

Sven


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jo Sven, der ist von dir gewesen. Warum?


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Damit kann ich ihn ja als fängig verkaufen 

Sven


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Nordangler

mach doch mal nen Pick und lass uns alle Teilhaben


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Männer!
Bin gerade von der Küste zurück. Bin Fr. &  So. auf der Lauer gewesen. Ich ging mal wieder leer aus! Habe mich dieses Jahr auch schon richtig daran gewöhnt. Läuft irgendwie nicht. #c

Allerdings hat mein Kumpel Andre dieses WE wieder maaaaaaaaßlos übertrieben. Er hat mich förmlich degradiert. Vom Meerforellen-Glück verwöhnten Küstenjunkie zu seinem Rutenträger.  :c  :q 

Alle werden sich fragen, warum er seine Sch... Ruten nicht selber getragen hat????  ;+ 

DESHALB !!!!!!!!! #6

Damit hatte er genug zu schleppen!   

Glückwunsch nochmal an Andre!  #v

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Andreas Michael

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

wau was für eine schöne meerforelle glückwunsch dem fänger


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Ace

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mensch is dat ´ne hübsche...ein wirklich schöner Herbstfisch...und dann mit der Fliege, GEIL#6

Glückwunsch an Andre´


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#6 ...what a fish  #6 
und das an der Fliegenrute..... #r 
Gib die Gratulation bitte weiter Alex..... feines Tierchen und astreiner Bericht  #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#6  Möchte mich sehrgerne und artig der Gratulantenschar anschließen.  #6 
Absoluter Traumfisch. Selten habe ich so eine schöne Trutte gesehen. Und dann an der Fleigenrute.  #r 
Auch Gratulation zum tollen Bericht.  :m


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu der Granate #r


----------



## Dipsdive

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Blex
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen! 
75cm, 7kg und Fangmonat August, echt beeindruckend! Da gib`s nicht viele an der Deutschen Küste, die euch das nachmachen.

Habe mal neugierig in deinen Fangbüchern gestöbert, erfrischend offen wie du mit deinen Fangmeldungen umgehst. Musste mehrmals amüsiert schmunzeln. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du mal irgendwann als Angeljournalist endest......


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Wirklich ein klasse Fisch!#r


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin ...
 ... und ein dickes Petri Heil dem Fänger.
 Mehr braucht man ja zum Thema Backing nicht zu sagen.
 #r


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gratulation an den Fänger! Ein echter Traumfisch.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

ich gratuliere auch 
geiler fisch

ich bin am sonntag auch losgewesen in der flensburger innenførde doch nachdem ich meinen schønen gladsax verloren hab hatte ich kein bock mehr, dabei wars erst 22uhr. ich hætte mal noch ein bisschen længer aushalten sollen, vielleicht wære ich ja belohnt wurden. wann kann man eurer meinung nach wieder tagsyber losgehen??

gruss
dacor


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gratuliere,
habt ihr dieses sehr außergewöhliche Exemplar auf dem Fischfinder als eine der Kleinigkeiten erfasst?  Der Bericht ist wirklich gut geschrieben - vielen Dank für diese Fleißarbeit - Fliege : Magnus - na bitte und eine gehörige Portion Geduld und Glück - Was sagt ihr zu den Punkten auf der Forelle - die ist ja wie eine Bachforelle gezeichnet - komisch - Die Punkte sind rund und mir einem hellen Rand und ganz viele ...  #c 
@ dacor Du kannst wahrscheinlich schon in ein paar Wochen wieder tagsüber losziehen, wenn die Wassertemperatur wieder die 15° Grenze erreicht hat.
Versuch auch mal einen Gladsax an geflochtener Schnur und ohne Haken stattdessen 1,5 Meter monofile Schnur und eine Magnus Fliege - wie die beiden Strategen!, damit kannst Du die Fliege weit draußen präsentieren und verlierst nicht so schnell den tollen Gladsax durch Festhänger, wobei dieser noch zusätzlich als Lockvogel dient.
Du kannst auch ein Spirolino und die Magnus versuchen.
Immer genügend Gladsax parad oder ähnliches geht auch sehr gut!
Gruß Broder :m


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Da kann man wirklich nur sagen: Geiles Teil !!! #r


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Oh-Mann!  #r


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Männer!

Habe die zahlreichen Glückwünsche via Handy an Andre weitergeleitet und er sagt brav danke an alle! Er wollte mal versuchen einen Internet-Anschluss ausfindig zu machen,  um selbst eine Danksagung an alle Bordies abzulassen.

Der Bengel hat noch Urlaub und ist an der Küste. Er hat mir soeben mitgeteilt, daß er heute wieder auf die Jagd geht. Bin mal gespannt, was er nun wieder anstellt?  ;+ 
Er ist nicht mehr zu bremsen und hat wohl im Traum die gaaaaanze Nacht seine (Fliegen-) Rute geschwungen.  

Da ich keine Zeit habe  :c , hat er sich auch schon jemand anderes zum Rute tragen besorgt. 
Ich bin dafür, daß er dieses Mal die Ruten trägt und das Meerforellenglück an den Nächsten weitergibt. 
Allerdings würde ihn das nicht besonders stören, denn er meinte, daß er bis zum Ende des Jahres an diesem Erlebnis zehren könne.  :l 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :z


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Broder:





> habt ihr dieses sehr außergewöhliche Exemplar auf dem Fischfinder als eine der Kleinigkeiten erfasst?


 Nein leider nicht, sonst hätte ich mich gleich mit dem Teil verabredet.  #a 
Haben rein fischtechnisch gar nichts mit dem Fischfinder erfassen können. Allerdings zeigte er sehr gut die zahlreichen Feuerquallen an.   #c 
Aber was den Untergrund angeht, kann so eine Bootsfahrt recht interessant sein!   

Gruß & Petri A.  :m


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

was für prachtfisch

gratulation

da werde ich zum wochende mal die rollen überholen juckt eh schon seit tagen in den fingern


----------



## Queequeg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri,
sahne Teil, Kontakte  mit Meerforellen dieser Größenordnung sind pro Anglerleben abgezählt. Dazu noch an der Fliege und rausbekommen - #r .

Petri Queequeg


----------



## Meeerforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Leute hmm finde Euer Thema schon spannend, habe mittlerweile so um die 300 truttas auf die Schuppen gelegt, alle über 60cm:g , versteht sich, wie kann ich denn so einige Bilder online stellen, um Euch hier den Beweis zu erbringen? p.s. es gibt kein bessrene Fisch als die salmon trutto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nein, will keinen heraushängen lassen- sondern die Freunde nur ein wenig teilen, wo ich die Fische gefangen habe, werde ich allerdings nicht verraten, weil das ist an nur einem Platz geschehen, der immer wieder sehr sehr schöne und auch große Fische bis zu 8,7 KG produziert !!!!!!!!!!!!#4 

michi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Morgen früh um 5 geht´s bei mir auch wieder los. Mal sehen, was läuft. Wollte nach Hohenfelde. Werde morgen berichten.


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Fahr besser jetzt los.... das müßte super sein, Ententeich in der Nacht....mit schwarzen Streamer an der Fliegengerte mitten zwischenn den Trutten


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 03.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Spöcket, Gladsax, Snaps, diverse Fliegen
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: wolkenlos 
-Uhrzeit: 20.30 - 02.30
-Beißzeit:-
-Wasserstand: leicht erhöht
-Wassertemperatur: 17
-Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Wer: Findling, Vagabond82
Fisch: leider nichts. War aber trotzdem schön mal wieder an der Küste zu sein. Werden noch ein bischen abwarten bis es kühler ist und dann wieder angreifen.

@Silverpasi
hoffentlich hast Du mehr Glück!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 04.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Spöcket, Gladsax
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: Sonne 
-Uhrzeit: 06:00 - 10:00 
-Beißzeit: 07:00
-Wasserstand: niedrig!!!
-Wassertemperatur: 15
-Wo: Hohenfelde an der Slippanlage
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund die ersten 10 m dann Sandgrund
-Wer: Mein Bruder und ich
-Fisch: 1 Biss, leider zu später Anhieb, da sowas von überraschend. War 4 m vor  
 meinen Füssen. Dann noch einen Nachläufer gehabt. War ein blanke von ca. 48-50 cm.
 Mein Bruder leider nichts.
-Sonstiges: Wir standen in einem Meeräschenschwarm! Mind. 100 Tiere!!! Überall sprangen sie. Direkt am Einlauf zog eine Schule von Flussbarschen an mir vorbei. Hatte ich zuvor noch nie gesehen. Ist ja Brackwasser dort. So viel Kleinfisch schwimmt zur Zeit zwischen den Steinen. Da muss ja irgendwo die Trutta stecken!!! Zu guter letzt hatte ich noch Wassereinbruch in meiner Wathose!!! Die ist erst neu!!! Hab sie eben in den Laden gebracht. Nächste Woche hab ich ne neue!!!


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hey superrrr Ding Sylverpasi, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen doch gelohnt oder???

Off topic...wir wollen heute Nacht die Akutellen Aalfänge 2004 mal angehen!!!


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jau, war bestimmt ein toller Morgen. Ich wollte auch los, bin aber nicht aus dem Bett gekommen! :c #u


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich möchte auch wieder einmal los auf Mefo. Hoffentlich finde ich bald mal dafür Zeit.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ach das war sooo herrlich! Die aufgehende Sonne war das frühe Aufstehen mal wieder wert!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich werde es wohl heute abend nochmal mit der untergehenden Sonne probieren.


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich will heute Abend auch noch los. Wohin geht's?


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Wahrscheinlich wieder in die Hohwachter Bucht. Evtl auch nach Fehmarn aber ich denke eher nicht. Gestern ging da was.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Sylverpasi
schreib bitte die köderfarbe dazu 
(meiner meinung nach das wesentlichste bei der köderwahl)
Gruß dacor


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ok. War ein Gladsax rot/schwarz mit Punkten, 18 gr. Der Spöket ist grünlich mit reflexstreifen auf den Flanken, 18 gr. Den Biss und den Nachläufer hatte ich aber auf den rot/schwarzen Gladsax.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Spöcket, Gladsax, Snaps
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: wolkenlos 
-Uhrzeit: 19:00 bis 21:00 
-Beißzeit:20:00
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 17°
-Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Wer: Findling, Vagabond82, Bondex
Fisch: einen untermaßigen Dorsch und einen Biss. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Fisch war definitiv dort. Wir haben mehrere Meerforellen beim springen beobachtet. Als die Dämmerung einsetzte waren sie plötzlich da und eine halbe Stunde später ebenso plötzlich wieder weg.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Spöcket/Schwarz, Snaps/Blau Silber, Diverse Streamer
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: wolkenlos, diesig 
-Uhrzeit: 17:00 bis 21:30 
-Beißzeit:20:30
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 17Flensburger Innernförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegras
-Wer: Jelle
Fisch: 2 Minidorsche auf Fliege und Spinnrute


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.09.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Gladsax Wobbler (rot/schwarz, schwarz)
-Wassertrübung: leicht trübe
-Wassertiefe: 1-4m
-Wind: -
-Strömung: -
-Himmel: wolkenlos
-Uhrzeit: 19.00-21.30
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: 17°
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Seegras, Sand
-Fisch: Absolut nichts. Keine Nachläufer, Anfasser oder sonstige Aktivitäten.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

danke @ sylverpasi


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Spöcket, Snaps, Diverse Streamer
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind (angesagt waren 3-4 S-SW)
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: wolkenlos 
-Uhrzeit: 16:30 bis 21:00 
-Beißzeit:19:30
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 17 °C
-Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegras
-Wer: Findling
-Fisch: nur einen Biss auf Fliege - kurzer Wiederstand und wech...


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Diverse Streamer
-Wassertrübung: angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 1-2m
-Wind: w6 aber geschützt bei ablandig und Steilküste im Rücken
-Strömung: mittel
-Himmel: wechselnd 
-Uhrzeit: 18.00 bis 20.30
-Beißzeit:20.00
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 16 °C
-Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegras, Seetank sehr strukturreich
-Wer: Jelle
-Fisch: ein Grönländer
-Sonstiges: Momentan sind sehr viele Brackwassergarnelen im Uferbereich teilweise sind diese so Kapitalund zahlreich, dass ich schon überlegt habe mal mit dem Kescher loszuziehen und mir so ne Mahlzeit zu verschaffen!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.08.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen
-Köder: Spöcket, Snaps, Diverse Streamer
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: nix Wind 
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: wolkenlos 
-Uhrzeit: 17:30 bis 21:30 
-Beißzeit: 20:00
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: ca. 17 °C
-Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegras
-Wer: Findling, Vagabond82
-Fisch: morgens hat vagabond82 einen Brecher von Barsch mit 49cm verhaftet. Ansonsten hatten wir zwei untermaßige Babydorsche. Das war's dann leider auch schon wieder.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

49er Barsch - Hut ab!!!
Jan entwickelt sich ja langsam zum Barschspezi!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Stimmt irgendwie. Jahrelang haben wir an der Küste keinen einzigen gefangen und jetzt holt er in einer Woche zwei am gleichen Platz raus. Ich habe vorher noch keinen Barsch dieser größe zu Gesicht bekommen.  :k 
Das war ein echtes Prachtexemplar.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Vielleicht ist ja Jan`s eigentliche Berufung das WolfsBARSCH fischen und er bekommt nur keine da sie in der Ostsee höchstens mal verschwimmen er sollte es mal an der Nordsee probieren!
Bei uns werden aber auch öfter mal schöne barsche in bestimmten Ecken beim Meerforellenfischen gelandet!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gehört habe ich davon auch schon häufiger und in der Nähe des Fangplatzes mündet ein Bach oder Graben oder was auch immer. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die von dort kamen.
Ich werde ihm das mit den Wolfsbarschen mal empfehlen... |bla:  aber ich fürchte dass nimmt er mir übel |krach: 
 :q  :q  :q 
Du kennst Ihn ja, die mefos sind ihm heilig!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> Du kennst Ihn ja, die mefos sind ihm heilig!



Aber `nen kleinen Spass kann ja auch immer ab! Wann kommt Ihr denn mal wieder hier hoch?


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Wir wollten evtl. mal bei Deinem Treffen vorbeischauen. Sagen dann aber vorher nochmal bescheid.
Ansonsten hatten wir abgesprochen im Winter (kaltes Wasser....) intensiver die Förde zu befischen. 
Im Moment gebe ich der "offenen See" noch den Vorzug aber die Temps sinken ja bereits zum zugucken.


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ja, Jungs labert mal. Barschfänge kommen zu der Jahreszeit wohl des öfteren vor, Medo hat schliesslich auch einen erwischt. Bin am 09.10. zu 99,9 % am Start, erwarte aber bloß keine nachträglichen Geschenke.... aber eigentlich könnten wir auch alle für ne´ Küstenkrücke zusammen schmeissen, der Typ wird dreißig !!!  

Gruss Jan

 :q www.barschguide.de :q


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jan Dein Posteingang ist voll!


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Danke, hab Platz geschafft.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 24.09.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen mit Springerfliege
-Köder: Gladsax, HansenFlash
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 2-3m
-Wind: ablandig mit Stärke 4-5
-Strömung: ordentlich
-Himmel: bewölkt mit kleinen Schauern 
-Uhrzeit: 10:00 bis 15:00 
-Beißzeit:
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 14°
-Wo: Großenbrode, Süssau
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Wer: ich und mein Bruder
Fisch: Mein Bruder hatte 2 kleine Flundern gerissen und ich hatte eine kapitale Feuerqualle am Hansen!!!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin 
ich wollte mal von euch hören welche köderfarben ihr im herbst bevorzugt.
gruß dacor


----------



## htp55

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Schau mal hier


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

danke 
nur´beantwortet der threat meine frage nicht. ob wobbler, blinker, usw im herbst am besten ist wollte ich nciht wissen. mir gehts um die FARBEN im herbst

gruß dacor


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> ob wobbler, blinker, usw im herbst am besten ist wollte ich nciht wissen. mir gehts um die FARBEN im herbst



Solange das Wasser noch recht warm ist - >8°C dann verwende ich meist gedeckte Farben sehr naturnah - dunkelgrün silber / blau silber / silber / weiß
In diesem Sommer gab es aber auch eine Periode in der die Forellen auch besonders auf Lilatöne in den Ködern angezogen wurden!

Wird das Wasser dann käter als 8° kommen immer wieder öfter mal die Schockfarben zum Einsatz z.B. Pink/Silber ...

Die Farbenfrage ist aber auch für mich immer sehr Bedingungsabhängig!
Ist z.B. das Wasser sehr trübe werden die Grellen Töne auch mal bei warmen Temperaturen angehängt oder aber auch weiß! 
In der Dämmerungsphase sind starke Kontraste erfolgreich - Rot / Schwarz , Weiß!

Das was das Forellenfischen ja aber immer wieder spannend macht ist, dass es sehr schwer ist Grundregeln dafür aufzustellen und man immer wieder überrascht wird!!!
Oftmals habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass es am besten ist möglichst viele Farben einzusetzen und wenn man dann erfolg mit einer Farbe hat diese dann in der nächsten Zeit weiterzufischen oftmals bringt das dann über Wochen Erfolg!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

besten dank @blauortsand
dann kanns morgen ja endlich mal wieder losgehn 
ich werde berichten...
gruß dacor


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/ Watangeln
Köder : Snaps 20 g grün/Silber Gladsax grün 16 gr., Spöket 10 gr. Grün, Spinner Kupfer u. Silber rot gesprenkelt
Windrichtung :Süd-West auflandig, stärke 5 - 7
Wassertrübung : wegen teilweise starken Wellenganges durch abwechselnde regenschauer leicht trüb, ansonsten klar
Wassertiefe : 0 – 10 m
Strömung: leicht – stark
Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Bedeckt mit abwechselnden starken Schauern
Uhrzeit:16.00 – 19:30
Pegelstand/Ablaufendes / Steigendes Wasser: + 20 über  NN, auflaufendes Wasser
Wassertemperatur : 15 Grad innerhalb 3,5 m wassertiefe
Lufttemperatur : 15 auf 13 Grad abkühlend
Fische: kein Biss
Bodengrund: Leopardengrund abwechselnd mit Steinen u. Muschelbänken.
absolut ideales meerforellen wetter, nur leider ist keine vorbei gekommen


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Strand: meierwik (flensburger förde)
Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen flash 12g grün/Silber, Gladsax blau 20gr, eitz fly 17gr. grün/gelb
Windrichtung : leichter N/O Wind
Wassertrübung : klar
Wassertiefe : 1 – 4 m
Strömung: leicht
Himmel bedeckt leichter bis mittelstarker regen
Uhrzeit:17.20 – 20:00
Wassertemperatur : 14 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 11 bis 13 Grad
Fische: nein :-(
Bodengrund: Steine u. Muschelbänken.

vielleicht sollte man es noch nicht in der förde versuchen, könnt mir vorstellen dass die mefos an der offenen küste stehen


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 28.09.2004
-Angelmethode :Schleppangeln
-Köder: HansenFlash rot/schwarz, Wobbler untersch. Farben
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 4m
-Wind: SW2
-Strömung: ordentlich
-Himmel: bewölkt mit kleinen Schauern 
-Uhrzeit: 10-17 Uhr
-Beißzeit: sehr oft Kontakt, zwischen 12.30 und 14.30 tote Hose
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 14°
-Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund
-Wer: Thorbi und BrassenHelge
Fisch: 6 Mefos zwischen 30cm und 57cm und 5 fette Hornis


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Thorbi und BHelge

 #6 Ihr langt ja wieder voll zu! 

Edit: Frage hat sich erledigt habe gerade Euren Bericht gefunden!


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 30.09.2004
-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Siehe unten.
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 1-3m
-Wind: 0
-Strömung: 0
-Himmel: klar 
-Uhrzeit: 17-20 Uhr
-Beißzeit: 17 Uhr 10
-Wasserstand: normal
-Wassertemperatur: 14°C
-Wo: Geltinger Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Sand
Fisch: Eine Untermaßige am Anfang auf einen grün-silbernen Snaps. Fische waren in größerer Anzahl vorhanden und extrem aktiv. Die Biester sind mir den ganzen Abend vor der Nase herumgehoppst.#d  Ausprobiert wurde jeder Köder, der mit ans Wasser kam. Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner von Gladsax, Kinetic, Eisele, Hansen, Falkfish, usw. Meinen beiden Mitanglern erging es genauso.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Es Geht Llloooohhhooosssss!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Marc R schrieb:
			
		

> Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner von Gladsax, Kinetic, Eisele, Hansen, Falkfish, usw. Meinen beiden Mitanglern erging es genauso.


 ....klarer Fall für Fliege


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Angelmethode :Spinnfischen/ Watangeln
Köder : Gladsax Snaps 20 gr. Grün/Silber, Spöket Hellgrün 18 gr. u. Blue Fox Spinner Kupfer
Windrichtung :NNO stärke 1 - 5
Wassertrübung : klar
Wassertiefe : 0 - 10 m
Strömung: leicht
Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): Sonnig
Uhrzeit-Beißzeit :16:00 – 19:00/ 18:30
Pegelstand/Ablaufendes / Steigendes Wasser: +0,5 > NN, auflaufendes Wasser
Wassertemperatur : 14 - 15 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 14 abnehmend auf 12 Grad
Fische: 1 Meerforelle 50 cm auf spöket hellgrün 
Bodengrund: Leopardengrund abwechselnd mit Muschelbänken. 
Sonstiges : nach 6 monaten absoluter abstinenz und frusttrationsleben, kam endlich, endlich, eeeennnnddddlllliiiicccchhhh wieder das ersehnte schütteln u. klopfen an meiner rutenspitze + adrenalin kick 100%. und ich dachte schon ich bring's nicht mehr !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Haeck 
wo warst Du?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.09.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinfischen mit Garnelenbeifänger
-Köder: Snaps 30 Gr Silber
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe : 1m
-Wind: NO
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: Sonne siehe Bilder /Nachts Vollmond 
-Uhrzeit: 16.30 Uhr
-Beißzeit: vereinzelt aber schöne Fische
-Wasserstand: hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 13°
-Wo: Marienleuchte/Staberhuk
-Untergrund: Sand
-Wer: Brasseölfre+Bondex
Fisch: 1 Mefo (Blinker) 54, Dorsch 56 (Beifängerfliege orange),52 Blinker Silber ,40 Wobbler rotschwarz,30 cm Hornfisch 35 cm Garnelenfliege

Anmerkung: Ein kräftiger Biß auf meine grüe Garnelenfliege nur Kurzer Kontakt und mein 30er Springer war wech. #q  Deutlich Fischkontakt und definitiv kein Hänger. Welcher Fisch schaft das? Blinker war noch dranne


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

eins habe ich noch |bla: War ein schöner Tag mit herrlichem Vollmondabschluß. Ab völliger Dunkelheit kein Biß mehr...


----------



## gismowolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Bondex!
Gratuliere zu den schönen Fischen!So eine Mefo geht mir noch ab!Irgendwie juckt`s
mich gewaltig,wenn ich eine sehe.Vielleicht schaff ich es doch noch einmal,zur richtigen Jahreszeit an der Küste zu sein,wo`s beißwillige Mefos gibt!!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

gismowolf bist hier oben immer herzlich willkommen.

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Heute abend werde ich auch wieder angreifen. Samstag evtl nochmal und Sonntag geht es dann mit dem Boot zum schleppen. Da sollte sich doch was machen lassen!

@Bondex 
Du alter Sack!!!! Petri zur Mefo.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jo am So werd ich auch mal die Küste abschleppen. Werde dann berichten. Ich weiß noch nicht genau wohin es gehen soll. Vielleicht ja auf die Insel.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Mietet Ihr Euch ein Boot oder fahrt Ihr ein eigenes?


----------



## gismowolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Nordangler!
Danke!!Ich hoffe doch,daß es mir in den nächsten Jahren einmal gelingt,Eure Küste mit den wunderschönen Mefos zu besuchen!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Bondex

Kiel     

mfg

haeck


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@gismowolf 
dann solltest Du mal so im März oder April hier antanzen, dann geht´s hier meist rund an der Küste #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Gismo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch,daß es mir in den nächsten Jahren einmal gelingt,Eure Küste mit den wunderschönen Mefos zu besuchen!


 .... dann sach vorher Bescheid.... erst an die Küste, das Silber verhaften und dann in den Wald ein paar feine Pilze dazu  |supergri  #h


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Dorschdiggler 
Pilze im Frühling??? Bei uns gibt´s die jetzt noch nichtmal |kopfkrat  Aber sag mal bescheid, ich komm mit Dir gerne mal in den Wald und schaue mir das mal näher an |supergri


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Heutige  Mefo-Erlebnisse vom Locke & Actor - Trip heute hier 
 #6 

#h


----------



## gismowolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Dorschdiggler & Bondex!
Danke für Eure Freundlichkeit.Natürlich melde ich mich vorher bei Euch an!
Ja,das wäre ein guter Beginn für`s Fischerjahr.Zu dieser Zeit,nach dem ersten warmen Regen - Mitte März bis Anfang April und wenn die Mondphase paßt,schießen bei uns 
in den Auwäldern die Morcheln heraus und die sehen so aus! 
Ich will noch gar nicht daran denken,aber ich hab`s im Kopf : Gebratene Mefo-Filets
auf Morcheln !! #6
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit Morcheln aus?An Stellen,wo Bäume gefällt wurden und Holz und Rindenreste am Boden vermodern,da wachsen sie mit Vorliebe!Und wenn dort auch noch Bärlauch wächst,dann wissen wir,wo wir zu suchen beginnen müssen!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@gismowolf 
Solche Pilze habe ich hier noch nie gesehen |kopfkrat . Am besten bringst du welche mit und ich fange dann die Mefos |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  Behrlauch findet man in Hamburg auch eher seltener aber vielleicht machen wir stattdessen dann eine Mefo im Käsemantel :m


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@gismowolf 
Ach ja zu dieser Zeit gibt´s hier in HH niemals warmen Regen. Wir sind schon froh wenn  der Regen im Juli/August etwas wärmer wird (regne tut´s hier ja fast immer), aber zu der Zeit muß man hier eher mit Schnee rechnen. Nee echt, zieh dich schon mal warm an — ohne Neopren läuft da gar nichts.


----------



## gismowolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Bondex!
Ich habe mit meinen 95kg Lebendgewicht eine gewachsene Isolationsschicht!! :q 
Da halte ich schon etwas Schnee aus,wie man am Foto sehen kann!(ich bin der im Hintergrund)

Und gegen Deinen Vorschlag - Mefo im Käsemantel - habe ich absolut nichts einzuwenden!!   :m   #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 02.10.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen mit Springerfliege
-Köder: Spöcket Dunkelgrün Silber
-Wassertrübung: leicht angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 2-8m
-Wind: schräg auflandig WSW4-5
-Strömung: ordentlich - dicke Strömungskante in Ufernähe
-Himmel: bewölkt aber zwischenzeitlich kam die Sonne durch
-Uhrzeit: 13.00-17.00
-Beißzeit: 13.30 -16.00
-Wasserstand: Niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 13°
-Wo: Apenrader Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegraswiesen
-Wer: Jelle, Micha
Fisch: Micha 2 auf Beifängerfliege und ich eine auf Wobbler! Micha brach seinen negativrekord in Sachen Meerforelle so ein kleine hatte er noch nie gefangen und die beiden anderen waren auch nicht viel größer! 
Ich hatte noch `nen Austeiger und 2 Anfasser die ich nicht verwerten konnten! Bei der Kinderstube haben wir dann auch das Fischen frühzeitig abgebrochen!!! 
Was für ein Insekt ist uns da begegnet habe ich bislang noch nie so gesehen???


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jelle hoffe ihr hattet trotz der kleinen Mefos einen schönen Tag.
Das kleine Krabbeltierchen habe ich auch schon zwei, dreimal gesehen. Kann dir aber auch nicht den Namen sagen.

Sven

Noch schlappe 6 Tage bis zum Treff.
Müssen auch noch einmal telefonieren um die letzten Einzelheiten zu besprechen.


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Insekt ist uns da begegnet habe ich bislang noch nie so gesehen???


Moin Jelle
is bestimmt ne Wanzenart,guck mal :m
http://www.insektenbox.de/wanzen/carfus.htm


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ jelle

jetzt bist du verwanzt!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @ jelle
> 
> jetzt bist du verwanzt!!


 von wegen, Sieht aus wie der "Fuckbug" ; also nicht verwantz, eher befruchtet  |supergri 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> von wegen, Sieht aus wie der "Fuckbug" ; also nicht verwantz, eher befruchtet



Der Oberburner Stephan :m


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Blauortsand

Na das geht doch( hihi) Wenn du nur diese größe aus der Ostsee hol'st, dann nehme ich Oma+Opa oder besser Ururoma+opa heraus. gruß
eddy


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@eddy

Ich übe halt erst mal mit den Kleinen - an die Großen traue ich mich noch nicht ran!


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 04.10.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinnfischen
-Köder: Wobbler Blau Violett Silber
-Wassertrübung: angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 2-4m
-Wind: ablandig SW4-6
-Strömung: mässig
-Himmel: bewölkt, Regen
-Uhrzeit: 18.15-19.30
-Beißzeit: 18.30 -19.00
-Wasserstand: mittel
-Wassertemperatur: 13°
-Wo: Flensburger Aussenförde
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Steine, Seegraswiesen
Fisch: Mefo 58 und Mefo 52, dazu noch einen Aussteiger kurz nach dem Biss; beide Mefos gefärbt ... hübsche Dinger ... deswegen schwimmen sie wieder, hoffentlich bals in eine Au


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@NordlichtSG 
Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fischen


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 05.10.2004
-Angelmethode :Schleppfischen
-Köder: Apex Schlepplöffel, diverse Wobbler
-Wassertrübung: angetrübt
-Wassertiefe : 7-8m
-Wind: SW2-3
-Strömung: mässig
-Himmel: bewölkt, Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 10.00-17.00
-Beißzeit: 14.00-16.00
-Wasserstand: niedrig
-Wassertemperatur: 13°
-Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
-Untergrund: Leopardengrund, Sandboden
-Fisch: 1 blanke Mefo 53cm (sieht auf dem Bild leicht gefärbt aus, war aber blank und hatte lose Schuppen), 1 Mefo 38cm, diverse Hornhechte
-Sonstiges: Nachdem wir in letzter Zeit nur braune Fische gefangen haben, sind wir heute mal etwas weiter raus gefahren; 
BrassenHelge hat noch eine gute Forelle nach harten Drill verloren!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@* #990 
Thorbi 
In der Tat sieht Dein Fisch auf diesem Foto etwas braun aus, fiel mir gleich auf. Trotzdem Gratulation. Bei Euch oben geht´s ja momentan ganz gut wie mir scheint.


----------



## Schleuse

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Leute,
     kleiner Nachtrag von unserem Fehmarntrip letzte Woche...

     Datum: 28.09.2004
   Angelmethode: Sbirolino/Fliege
   Köder: diverse
   Wassertiefe: 2-4 m
   Wind: W 2-3
   Strömung: mässig
   Himmel: Sonnig+Schauer
   Uhrzeit: 17.00 - 21.30
   Beißzeit: 17.30 - 21.30
   Wasserstand: hoch
   Wassertemp: 13°
   Wo: Klausdorf
   Grund: Leopardengr./Sandboden
   Wer: Jörg und ich
 Fisch: Mein Kumpel Jörg konnte mit Sbirolino und Fliege diesen schönen Butt von 48cm (17.30Uhr) und eine Mefo von 42cm (21.00Uhr)fangen.
   Ich hatte an der Fliegenrute ab Sonnenuntergang bis zum Angelende ca. 20 kleine Dorsche bis max. 40cm und einige Fehlbisse.
 Am nächsten Tag hat Jörg an der selben Stelle Vormittags eine große Mefo (ca. 70cm) im Drill verloren - allerdings mit Blinker und weit draußen.




   Wisst ihr Spezies was das für ein Butt ist?


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gut geangelt !!

Ich würde auf eine Flunder tippen.


----------



## Bruno

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Schleuse,

da hattet ihr ja schöne Fänge - Glückwunsch; auch für den Bericht !
So eine Meerforelle würde mich ja auch mal begeistern.
Gut gefangen - weiter so !  #r 

Schöne Grüße aus Altglienicke  #h


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Butt aauf Fliege???!!! Auch nicht soooo häufig!!! Gratuliere!


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 09.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: diverse Blinker und Wobbler
Wassertiefe: 2-4 m
Wind: NO2
Strömung: mässig
Himmel: Sonne
Uhrzeit: 17.00 - 19-30
Beißzeit: 18.30
Wasserstand: hoch
Wassertemp: 13°
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Grund: Sandboden, Krautbänke
Wer: BrassenHelge, Markus und ich
Fisch: Ich eine ca. 35er, ansonsten ein paar leichte Kontakte


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*




*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004* 
Datum: 10.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gelbe Blinker, Springerfliegen Garnelenimitate gedeckte Farben
Wassertiefe: 2-4 m
Wind: NO3-4
Strömung: mässig
Himmel: Sonne
Uhrzeit: 9.00-14.15
Beißzeit: 10°°-14°°
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemp: 12,5°
Wo: Flensburger Aussenförde
Grund: Sandboden, Krautbänke
Wer: Jelle , Medo, Mikefish sein Bruder
Fisch: Jelle und Medo jeweils eine ü50 gefärbt und jeweils einen grönländer 

__________________
#h*der mit der weißen Weste..* #h​

|kopfkrat​


----------



## Beifänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 09.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gelb/Roter Blinker, Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Wind: NO2
Strömung: wenig
Himmel: Sonne/ leichte Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 14.00-19.00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 14.00-19.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: aufgrund des auflandigen Windes etwas höher als normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 12-13°
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Grund: Sandboden, Krautbänke, Seegras
Wer: Stefan und ich
Fisch: insgesamt 9 Mefos, zwei maßige Blanke(ca. 45 cm) haben wir entnommen, zwei maßige Gefärbte und fünf Untermaßige haben wir zurückgesetzt. 

Bei einem Fisch war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es sich vielleicht um einen Lachs handelt?! Ich habe mal ein Foto der Schwanzflosse angehängt. Ich würde gern mal Meinungen dazu hören.  ;+ 

 #h  #h  Beifänger


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Beifänger,
der Schwanzflosse nach sage ich mal Meerforelle.
Die Schwanzflosse ist grade endend und nicht "eingebuchtet"


----------



## Beifänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ oh-nemo

äähhh ja.....danke.
Hatte da was verwechselt und habe es jetzt nochmal nachgelesen.
Ist wohl eindeutig ne Mefo!

 #h  #h Beifänger


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 10.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: eisele eitz rot/schwarz
Wassertiefe: 2-4 m
Wind: NO 4
Strömung: mässig
Himmel: 
Beißzeit: 17:15
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemp: 12,5°
Wo: flensburger förde
Grund: Steine, Krautbänke
Wer: ich
Fisch: endlich meine erste seit der sommerpause 47cm und blank


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jo Glückwunsch zur blanken!!! 
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004" zum 1.000ten Posting!!!


----------



## havørred

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Det er godt med dig David.....
Bist Du morgen Dabei?
Lewe hat noch Würmer und will Brandungsangeln.
Du kansst deine bra.rute ja auch mitnehmen.
Wollen natürlich auch noch ne Runde blinkern.
Schalt ma deine Funke an und dann rufen wir morgen vormittag an
Grutz schan und blake


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@havoerred
erstmal willkommen im board
ich geh morgen nachmittag/abend evtl nach dem fussballspiel an den strand. sonntag wollt ich nach dk auf butt versuchen, hab n auto, meldet euch wenn ihr mitkommt.
gruß dacor


----------



## NOK Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

HI Boardies , war heute zusammen mit Jelle ein bisschen zum Angeln.

Datum: 16.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps Dagert in Grün-Gelb
Wassertiefe: weiß Jelle
Wind: ebenfalls Jelle fragen
Strömung: bisschen
Himmel: wechselhaft
Beißzeit: ca.13-14 Uhr
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemp: weiß Jelle bestimmt auch, schätze 12-13°
Wo: flensburger förde
Grund: Steine, Sand, Krautbänke
Wer:Blauortsand und Ich
Fisch: Jelle 2 untermaßige , ich eine braune von ca. 40 sowie ein Dorsch von ca. 45 cm

Es waren auch noch 2 andere Angler dort , die seit 9 Uhr heute morgen im Wasser standen und keinen Fischkontakt hatten. 

Freue mich schonmal auf eine wiederholung 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin, war mit Milric zum Angeln heute (haben Jelle und Co. getroffen#: )

Datum: 16.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Falkfisk Thor grün/silber + Springerfliege Garnelenimitation mit Glitter/Rot
Wassertiefe: schätze so 3m
Wind: 2-3, kurz bevor er ganz weg war
Strömung: wenig
Himmel: bedeckt
Beißzeit: 17h
Wasserstand: mittel
Wassertemp.: geschätzte 13°C
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Grund: Steine, Sand, verdammte Krautbänke
Wer: Milric und ich
Fische: dicker Biß bei mir auf den Springer, nach kurzem harten Drill leider abgerissen :c inkl. Fliege (wer die findet hier abgeben  ); Milric hatte auch einen Biss, aber auch nicht verwertet

Ein Gleichgesinnter tauchte noch auf, aber es ging wohl nix mehr...

Beim nächsten Male mehr!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@havørred 
Wilkommen hier on Board


----------



## Faxe80

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Moin
Bin neu hier im Board und wollte mich direkt mit einem Fangbericht zu Wort melden.|wavey: 

Datum:16.10.04
Angelmethode: Bellyboat
Köder: Twister mit Bleikopf
Wassertiefe: ca.4-5m
Wind:ca.3 im verlauf immer weniger
Strömung: wenig
Himmel: heiter bis bewölkt
Zeit: 16-17:30
Beißzeit: 16-17:30
Wassertemp.: 11°C laut BSH
Wo: Kieler Förde/ Kitzeberg

Fisch: 4 kleine Dorsche (max 35cm) und eine Meerforelle (46cm). Die Meerforelle hat den Twister von Grund genommen.So bin ich zufällig zu meiner ersten Meerforelle gekommen:k .
Mein Cousin war auch mit und hat noch 2 ebenfalls kleine Dorsche gefangen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Faxe80

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ups das weinende Smiley hat sich irgendwie eingeschlichen!


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Willkommen an Board und Glückwunsch zur ersten Meerforelle!


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps Draget 20gr. , Grizzly Wobbler 18gr. Blau Silber
Wassertiefe: - 4m
Wassertrübung: war alles klar
Wind: NW 7 leicht ablandig
Strömung: stark paralel zum Ufer
Himmel: wechselhaft
Angelzeit: 13.00-17.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca.15-16.30 Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: 11°
Wo: Alsen
Grund: Steine, Sand, Krautbänke, Seegraswiesen
Wer: Micha und Ich
Fisch: Jelle eine 45er Blank und eine Gefärbte 60+, Micha eine 40er


----------



## Beifänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Fight grün, Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-5 m
Wind: NW7
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: bewölkt/Nieselregen
Uhrzeit: 14.00-20.00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: eher niedrig
Wassertemp: geschätzte 10-11°C
Wo: Alsen
Grund: Sandboden, Krautbänke, Seegras
Wer: Stefan und ich
Fisch: 4 untermaßige Mefos, in der Dämmerung dann etliche Dorsche bis 45 cm


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.10.2004
Angelmethode: Schleppangeln
Köder: diverse Wobbler und Blinker
Wassertiefe: 4-5m
Wind: NW4-5
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: bewölkt/Nieselregen
Uhrzeit: 11.00-26.00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: sehr niedrig
Wassertemp: geschätzte 12-13°C
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Thorbi + BrassenHelge
Fische: eine untermaßige Mefo gegen 14 Uhr, 5 fette Hornpuper
Heute sehr wenig Kontakte, konnten leider nicht im Tiefen schleppen, da die Netze unser lieben Freunde kreuz und quer verteilt waren


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 16.10.2004
Angelmethode: Watangeln / Spinnfischen 
Köder: diverse Wobbler 
Wassertiefe: 3-4m
Wind: SO 3
Strömung: kaum
Himmel: bewölkt / teilweise sonnig
Uhrzeit: 6:30 - 20:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: geschätzte 12-13°C
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Vagabond82, PhilHH, Findling
Fische: haben gleich nach Ankunft vom Strand aus eine Forelle dicht vorm Ufer ausgemacht. 4 Würfe später hing sie an meinem Spöcket. Ein extrem kampfstarker Fisch der sich wie eine Steelhead verhielt. Ist mind. sechs mal hoch aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Einer der besten Drills die ich jemals hatte. Nach hartem kampf schien sie zu ermüden und ich wollte den Sack endlich zu machen. Also langsam herangeführt, Kescher vom Rücken genommen und die Bremse zugedreht. Nun ist der Fisch noch ca. 2 Meter von mir entfernt und ich kann sie deutlich erkennen. 70 hat die locker und silber scheint Sie auch zu sein. Als ich den Kescher nach vorne führe taucht sie nochmal ab und gibt Vollgas. Ich kann die Rute mit nur einer Hand nicht mehr halten und lasse den Kescher fallen um die zweite dazu zu nehmen. Das Blut gefriert in meinen Adern und ich denke noch scheisse...       
Peng!!! Schnurbruch. 0,12er Fireline zerfetzt. Man, was hab ich abgekotz und tue es jetzt noch. Sowas ist mir bislang noch nicht passiert. Hoffentlich kann sie das Mistding abschütteln. Hatte die ersten Meter Schnur morgens noch kontroliert -war alles bestens.
Euer sich in den Arsch beissender Findling

__________________


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hey Findling!!! Schade mit der Trutta!!! Deswegen werd ich auch nur noch 15ner nehmen. Die 12er hab ich zum Hechtangeln und da ist mir das auch schon oft passiert!!! Mein Mitgefühl hast Du aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

|pftroest: Ohje!...soetwas ist mir nur bei meinem ersten Mefo-Kontakt vor ein paar Jahren passiert...Aber was erwartet man, wenn man in Gummistiefeln auf einem Stein steht (0,5meter Buhne|supergri )..und dann plötlich und völlig unerwartet eine silberne dranhängt...
Danach zum Glück alle rausbekommen..

Mein Motto: Nächstesmal bestimmt!:m


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

|kopfkrat Moin,
Da ist man ja direkt dabei !!!- war bisher seit langen mal wieder ein echt toller Bericht- naja wahrscheinlich weil dieser nicht von irgendwelchen Frühstücksasessoires oder sonstigen geplauder handelt, sondern von den essenziellen Dingen - zB dem Drill - klasse Bericht Findling! 

 Schnurbruch bei einer geflochtenen - gift dat nich - eher bricht die Lanze*gggg*Scherz

1-Knoten checken - 
2-Schnur checken -(1,1 hat ja 10-12kg das reicht dicke !- wird wohl was anderes gewesen sein!)
3- Das Mefolein nicht so viel springen lassen - (eigentlich hättest dat Dingens schon beim 1ten Sprung verlieren müssen!)
4- den Kescher immer klar haben und nicht auf dem Rücken!
5-Die Bremse nie zudrehen - schongarnicht bei geflochtener!
6-Die Mefo in den Kescher führen nicht umgekehrt (den Kescher nicht bewegen denn die Mefo sieht das und haut ab!)
7-Die Mefo ist erst erledigt wenn sie sich mit dem Bauch nach oben dreht, dann kann gekeschert werden

Psssst nicht weiter sagen
 LG Broder


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> Danach zum Glück alle rausbekommen..


Weil ich`s meist wie oben erwähnt mache...:l 

Vor allem die Keschergeschichte- was habe ich da schon für Dinge gesehen...
Sieht bestimmt toll aus, den Kescher auf dem Rücken zu tragen...ich lasse ihn immer gewässert an der Leine hinter mir herzocklen...wozu hat man einen Karabiner am Rücken der Watjacke 
So habe ich den Kescher stets griffbereit..


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Meines Erachtens war das zudrehen der Bremse Dein Fehler. Gerade unter der Rutenspitze macht fast jeder Fisch nocheinmal eine letzte Flucht, die mit geschlossener Bremse nicht, oder kaum zu parieren ist.
Kescher auf dem Rücken ist IMO vollkommen in Ordnung, im Drill hast Du genug Zeit den schön zu positionieren.
Was die Sprünge angeht, verfahre ich aus meiner Erfahrung eher so, dass wenn ich merke, der Fisch geht hoch, lege ich die Rute auf die Seite. Kannst sogar die pitze leicht ins Wasser tauchen, das verhindert meist, das der Fisch an die Oberfläche kommt.
Schade um den schönen Fang...


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,
habe auch schon ein paar Fischlein beim Drill verloren - mit der Größe wäre ich da vorsichtig - wegen 70ger und so - ich würde mir es leichter machen und nach unten schätzen, allerdings so wie die abging könntes schon recht haben mit 70ger,denn Du hattest sie ja sehr dicht bei.
Man verliert halt schon ein paar Fische beim Meerforellenangeln, ist auch für mich mal wieder ein Grund über Monofile nachzudenken gerade bei solchen Brocken!
Allerdings bei 6 Sprüngen ????
und dann später noch mit angezogener Bremse, da hätte selbst eine monofile Schnur nichts mehr rausholen können.

Denn Kescher habe ich immer klar - jede Sekunde -
 ich möchte nicht noch das Kescherlein noch vom Klipp lösen müssen während ich drille - führt zu Verlusten-wenn der Silbertorpedo in dem Moment auf Dich zuschwimmt, denn ich kann mich in den Sekunden wo ich den Kescher vom Rücken pule nicht voll aufs drillen konzentrieren bzw habe die Hand nicht an der Kurbel  - (ist wie mit telefonieren und autofahren!!!!!)
Nehme die Hand erst von der Kurbel wenn Du die Kurbel nicht mehr brauchst - die Meerforelle keschern willst.

 - also es gibt sogar welche die lassen keschern. 
Kescher aufm Rücken sieht cool aus ist aber ein Anfängerding(Teleskopkescher oder zu kleiner Kescher).

LG Broder |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Danke Jungs, fühle mich getröstet!
Die Forelle hat in recht flachem Wasser gebissen und ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass sie die Schnur über Steine und/oder Muscheln gezogen hat und somit Schwachstellen entstanden sind. Die ersten Meter kontroliere ich immer vor dem fischen.
Werde mich jetzt generell nach einer abriebsfesteren geflochtenen umsehen. Habe da schon ein paar Tipps bekommen, mal sehen was die taugen. 0,15er wäre auch eine Alternative aber das Problem mit dem Abrieb bleibt dann leider bestehen. 

@Broder / Rednaz
Danke für Eure guten Tipps aber wie Du/Ihr wohl selbst wisst liegen Theorie und Praxis nicht immer direkt beieinander. Wenn dann noch Aufregung, Adrenlin etc. dazu kommen schleichen sich schonmal Fehler ein -auch bei fortgeschrittenen Küstenfischern. 
Ich trage meinen Kescher mit hilfe eines Magneten auf dem Rücken. Einmal ziehen und man hat Ihn in der Hand. Ich kann darin keinen Nachteil erkennen.
Im Gegenteil, wenn ich meinen Kescher im Wasser liegen habe verhedden sich oftmals Algen darin, was auch zu massiven Behinderungen beim keschern führen kann. Das der Fisch über den Kescher geführt werden muss ist absolut richtig und wird von mir "normalerweise" auch beherzigt. Ich habe in der Aufregung die Situation falsch eingeschätzt und deshalb falsch gehandelt (ich hatte nur noch eines im Kopf #a ). Bei meiner 80er vor zwei Jahren hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Die hat allerdings auch weniger Gegengehalten als diese. Nun bin ich halt für meine Fehler bestraft worden. So ist das halt beim Mefofischen. Aber wie sagt man doch gleich: Nur aus Fehlern lernt man. 
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls mehr Glück.


Edit:
Was die Grösse anbelangt, so ist das bereits nach unten geschätzt worden.
Vagabond und Phil standen direkt neben mir und können jedes Wort bezeugen!

Kurz zuvor hat ein anderer Angler neben uns eine Forelle der gleichen Größenordnung gelandet und trotz Färbung abgeschlagen. Die hatte deutlich über 70cm. Als er sie stolz präsentierte ist er von uns mit Missachtung gestraft worden.


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> wie Du/Ihr wohl selbst wisst liegen Theorie und Praxis nicht immer direkt beieinander.


 So isses !!!!!

Man was hab ich mir schon oft in den Ar... gebissen! Und nach jedem vergeigten Fisch ist man sich sicher, daß man dazu gelernt hat und dann passiert es irgendwann wieder.  #d 
Richtig ärgerlich !!!!  #q 

Gruß & petri ALEX


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Klar hast Du Recht- Theorie und Praxis sind sich oft spinnefeind
Sollte ja auch keine persönliche Belehrung sein...nur schreibt man ja auch für die "Öffentlichkeit"..und wer weiß, wer hier liest und aus den Tipps etwas positives gewinnen kann..


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forelle hat in recht flachem Wasser gebissen und ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass sie die Schnur über Steine und/oder Muscheln gezogen hat und somit Schwachstellen entstanden sind. Die ersten Meter kontrolliere ich immer vor dem fischen.


Für mich ein Grund auch mal wieder über eine vernünftige Mono nachzudenken
 |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ja auch keine persönliche Belehrung sein...



Habe ich auch nicht so empfunden...  von keinem von Euch!

Das mit der Mono bzw. geflochtenen ist meiner Meinung nach reine Geschmackssache und weder das eine noch das andere ist in meinen Augen das Non plus Ultra. Aber dazu habe ich bereits in dem entsprechenden Thread meine Meinung geäußert. Ich habe immer beides mit dabei.

Mit dem Kescher verhällt es sich wahrscheinlich ähnlich und ich hoffe Ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel aber ich werde ihn auch weiterhin auf dem Rücken tragen. Ob ich nun nach dem Band bzw. Kescher im Wasser oder auf dem Rücken greifen muss macht in meinen Augen keinen Unterschied und ich bin damit jahrelang gut gefahren und Gewonheit ist es mittlerweile auch...
 |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> habe auch schon ein paar Fischlein beim Drill verloren - mit der Größe wäre ich da vorsichtig - wegen 70ger und so - ich würde mir es leichter machen und nach unten schätzen, allerdings so wie die abging könntes schon recht haben mit 70ger,denn Du hattest sie ja sehr dicht bei.
> Man verliert halt schon ein paar Fische beim Meerforellenangeln, ist auch für mich mal wieder ein Grund über Monofile nachzudenken!
> Allerdings bei 6 Sprüngen und dann noch mit angezogener Bremse, da hätte selbst eine monofile Schnur nichts mehr rausholen können.
> Denn Kescher habe ich immer klar - jede Sekunde - ich möchte nicht noch das Kescherlein noch vom Klipp lösen müssen während ich drille - führt zu Verlusten, denn ich kann mich in den Sekunden wo ich den Kescher vom Rücken pule nicht voll aufs drillen konzentrieren - (ist wie mit telefonieren und autofahren) Hierzu gibt es ja sogar den Kollegen der für dich den Kescher hält - also es gibt sogar welche die lassen keschern. Kescher aufm Rücken sieht cool aus ist aber ein Anfängerding.
> 
> LG Broder |wavey:



Mensch Broder,
bist ja echt ein netter Kerl aber diese Anfängergeschichten stören schon ein wenig. Nicht jeder der geflochtene benutzt oder seinen Kescher auf dem Rücken trägt oder gar beides  |supergri  ist deshalb gleich ein noobie.

Jeder hat seine Vorlieben, Du und ich auch. Danach sollte man die Fähigkeiten eines anderen nicht bewerten. Auch wenn Du es nicht so meinst, kommt es doch immer ein wenig komisch rüber.
Nix wie ungut, soll absolut kein Angriff sein, vielmehr ein gut gemeinter Hinweis. Zumal es nicht die Gerätekombi ist, die einen Anfänger oder Profi auszeichnet. Sondern der richtige Umgang und die richtige Reaktion zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Und zählen tut was dabei unter dem Strich rauskommt.
MfG


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Broder du hast dieses Jahr der Boardgemeinde zwei Mefos voller Stolz präsentiert. 
Alle gönnten dir die Fische von Herzen. Keiner hat dich bisher als Anfänger bezeichnet. 
Auch wenn deine Argumente nie mit eigener Erfahrung sondern hinzugezogener Literatur untermauert waren.
Verkneif dir bitte bitte sowas auch. 
Wir sind ein besonderer Haufen von Küstenjunkies. Mir kommen deine Beiträge auch desöfteren missverständlich vor. Danke Findling für deine diplomatische Reaktion.





P.S. Ich trage meinen Kescher ebenfalls auf dem Rücken. Bin ich ein Anfänger??? Und jetzt sei vorsichtig was du sagst |gr:     :m


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja klar - also ich trage den nicht auf dem Rücken weil ich da nicht dazugehör- |krach:




Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen Broder |kopfkrat 


*Deine * Aussage war das Anfänger den Kescher auf dem Rücken tragen.

oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Nun kriegt Euch mal ein...
Es ist- wie so oft- Geschmacksache: Wobbler oder Blinker, Geflochtene oder Mono und....wohl auch Kescher aufm Rücken oder im Wasser...
Ob nun gerade DADURCH ein Fisch verloren geht...tja..das sei mal so dahingestellt...


----------



## havkat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin!

@Broder

Nanaaa! Weißt doch: Hart is datt Leben anne Küste.  

@Findling

Mein Beileid! Die nächste hat 80! 

Will hier keine Unterfangnetz-Handhabungsdiskussion anfangen, muss aber einfach was schreiben.

Der "allzeit bereite", also nebenher schwimmende Watkescher an mehr oder weniger langer Sicherungsleine, ist das Fatalste was man machen kann.

In einem Tänzchen wie Findling es erlebte achtet man auf den Fisch und sonst nix.
Der dümpelnde Kescher fällt einem wieder ein........ wenn die Digge rasant unter/über die Sicherungsleine schwimmt/springt oder das Netz mit freiliegenden Drillingsfluken einsammelt und ein Stück (wird nur ein kurzes Stück ) mitnimmt.
Oder sich das Netz am Grund verfängt und man unsanft gestoppt wird, wenn man dem Fisch folgen will/muss.

Oder...........

*Alles* schon gesehen!

Eiserne Faustregel: Der Kescher (wenn man ihn denn benutzen muss) bleibt an/am Frau/Mann, bis er gebraucht, also benutzt wird.

Ich als leidenschaftlicher "Rückenträger", (also Rooky ) greife hinter den Rücken wenn ich den ausgedrillten Fisch in finaler Entfernung habe.
Das sind 3-5 Sekunden............. oder ich strande ihn.


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Broder

Du pauschalisierst so sehr... Das geht garnicht! Wenn DU nicht in der Lage bist DEINEN Kescher wärend eines Drills hinten rauzzuziehen ist das DEIN Ding. Andere könnens halt und praktizieren das auch so. Kenne genug solcher "ANFÄNGER" die bestimmt schon mehr Fisch gefangen haben als DU.
Ich weis garnicht wo das Problem ist, oder bist DU mit nem Fisch am Band immer gleich so aufgeregt, dass DU nix anderes mehr gebacken kriegst?


----------



## mutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

ich oute mich auch als anfänger. ich benutz geflochtene schnur und trag den kescher auf dem rücken, in den watgürtel eingeschoben.
die hand muss man eh von der kurbel nehmen, um den kescher zu greifen. da geht es nach meiner meinung leichter und schneller ihn von der festen position am rücken zu greifen, als ihn -bei brandung und strömung- im wasser zu suchen....

@broder. warum ist eigentlich jeder, der anders angelt als du, weil er andere erfahrungen gemacht hat ein anfänger??

*Knæk* *og* *Bræk*


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Findling
> 
> Mein Beileid! Die nächste hat 80!



Danke, dass baut auf!!!


----------



## mutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur auf Meerforellen angelt der hat auch einen schwimmenden Kescher und muß den nicht auf dem Rücken tragen, weil der nicht schwimmt.
> Der K ist nur an einer armeslängen Schnur befestigt - da verfängt sich keine Meerforelle - der Kescher bleibt auch nicht irgendwo hängen, sonder schluppt überall rüber - es gibt ja noch keine Korallen in der Ostsee.
> Wenn der Kescher schwimmt muß ich nicht nach hinten greifen, sondern kann ganz ganz komfortabel und leicht erreichen
> 
> |wavey:


 
trotzdem mein kescher schwimmt trag ich ihn meistens aufm rücken. sobald man etwas auflandigen wind oder wellen hat, treibt der kescher auch nach hinten und dann muss man richtig nach hinten greifen, um den kescher greifen.


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Was für ein Schwachsinn... Du greifst Dir den Kescher ja nicht erst wenn die Forelle vor Deinen Füssen liegt, sondern greifst während des Drills entpannt nach hinten, holst den Kescher vor und rein mit dem Vieh. Ganz einfach und überhaupt nicht Anfänger. 

Hast Du mal enen Fisch vernünftig gedrillt? Rute hoch, austoben lassen, Fluchten parieren. Dabei kann man sich sogar ne Zigarette anzünden...


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich glaub so drehen wir uns endlos im Kreis.

Es gibt Rückenträger und Kescherzieher. Beide wie sie wollen.




Aber mit Anfänger oder nicht hat das nix zu tun


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Broder

Was machst Du wenn die Forelle auf Dich zuschwimmt, während Du nach Deinem Kescher greifst?


> -ha ha ha -
> -ha ha ha-
> 
> dann kannst Du garnicht kurbeln --oooooohhhhh |kopfkrat


----------



## Pepe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Man Broder
das ist die Site für die realen aktuellen Meerforellenfänge in diesem Jahr.
Mach doch bitte für Deine Trockendrillübungen einen eigenen Threat auf,denn jede Theorie ist grau mein Freund.)
Nicht für ungut Pepe


----------



## Mitchxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Tach Zusammen!
Verfolge das heut schon den ganzen tag..., aber die moral von der geschicht wird wohl noch lange auf sich warten lassen wenn es so weitergeht...

Rückenträger hin oder her..., ich denk, dat sollte man(N) jedem selbst überlassen!

@broder
Ich versteh nur nicht bei dir warum du dich damit nicht abfinden kannst. Dir will doch niemand was wenn du den kescher im wasser läßt. Jeder sagt hier nur seine Meinung.
Nur sobald wieder einer sagt, er sei ein ´Rückenträger´ gibst du wieder so komische kommentare ab, so dass keiner weiß ob es nur blanke ironie ist oder ob du damit einen reinwürgen willst.
Ist jedenfalls für mich nie wirklich ersichtlich wenn ich deine posts lese. ;-)

Bin zwar noch neu hier, aber mir gefällt der normale umgangston besser. *g*

Von daher, Rückenträger hin oder her! Wir haben doch alle spässle am Mefo-Fischen, also laßt uns wieder auf´s wesentliche konzentrieren: 

Die Leidenschaft am fischen und den Spass daran!

Achso, bevor ich´s vergesse: Noch 4 Tage bis Als...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huuuuuuaaaahhhh!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich glaube, wir haben unseren "alten" Broder wieder |uhoh:   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf wenn da noch Diskussionsbedarf (kein Streitbedarf) besteht. 
Wir sind absolut offtopic.

Danke für euer Verständniss #h


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sag`Broder- willst Du nicht- oder kannst Du nicht die Ansichten der anderen akzeptieren!?
Ist doch Banane- sonst setze ich mir meinen Kescher als Trendsetter auf den Kopf- wetten der ist genauso schnell am Start!?


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ all
zum thema "broder" s. disskussionsführung "welche schnur" !!!

@ broder 
mir fällt zunehmend auf, das du gefallen daran gefunden hast immer ein bischen "öl ins feuer zu schütten"
macht spaß, die mitglieder hier zu veräppeln o. was !?!

mfg

haeck


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, wir haben unseren "alten" Broder wieder |uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


So kennen wir ihn 

Zum (offtopic)Thema : Ich nehm garkeinen Kescher mit. Somit stellt sich mir die Frage nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@marioschreiber
davon habe ich auch schon gehört, soll Leute geben die glauben dass bringt unglück!?!
Hhmmmm ob da was drann sein könnte?      #t  #c

Nun aber lieber zurück zum Thema...


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Findling,
Klasse Bericht von Dir.
Schade das Du diese schöne Mefo verloren hast 
Beim näxtn mal holst Du Dir die "Gepiercte" wieder 
Ooohhh ne.... echt schade.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sorry,
jetzt muss ich aber nochmal...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tausendsten Beitrag Jörg!
 |schild-g
und danke natürlich...


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling
Mein Mitgefühl haste auf jeden Fall. Ich weiss, wie es ist ne richtig Gute zu verlieren. Wünsch ich keinem, aber das kann JEDEM passieren, egal ob Anfänger oder Profi, egal ob Kescher schwimmend oder auf dem Rücken, egal ob monofile oder geflochtene...  
Auch die Fische haben eine Chance und die ganz Grossen nutzen sie gelegentlich.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling
Was gibt es schlimmeres als eine verlorene schöne Forelle - eine schöne die den Blinker mit sich nimmt! Mein Beileid haben Du und der Fisch sicher!
Um hier dennoch etwas offtopic weiterzumachen:
Ich bin letzte Saison auch wieder auf die 0.15er Schnurstärke hochgegangen ist dann doch was mehr Reserve drin wenn es mal wo gescheuert hast und vorallendingen bekommst Du die meisten Hänger auch gelöst und das spart schon mächtig über das Jahr!

Datum: 19.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps Draget 20gr. , Grizzly Wobbler 18gr. , ....
Wassertiefe: 2 - 6m
Wassertrübung: war alles klar
Wind: NW 2 später O 2
Strömung: stark paralel zum Ufer
Himmel: wechselhaft
Angelzeit: 10.00-19.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca.17.30 Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: 11°
Wo: Alsen 4 Strände mit unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen
Grund: Steine, Sand, Krautbänke, Seegraswiesen
Wer: Nordlicht SG, NOK Angler und ich
Fisch: Jelle ein Austeiger direkt unter der Rutenspitze, Michael hatte auch noch 2 kleine Anfasser und Sebastian bekam `nen Sandaal sowie einen Nemo in der Dämmerung was uns dann auch veranlasste doch etwas enttäuscht abzubrechen! Haben auch noch einige Angler getroffen die allesamt sich über ihre Nichtfänge beklagten!


----------



## mot67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm garkeinen Kescher mit. Somit stellt sich mir die Frage nicht.



ich auch nicht, weil er mich einfach nervt, aber ich hab auch noch nie ne 60+ forelle stranden oder handlanden müssen...
ich fische übrigens eine 22er monofil, ca. 4kg tragkraft, und hab durch schnurbruch noch nie einen fisch verloren, hab eigentlich immer nur angst vorm ausschlitzen


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 19.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps, Gladsax
Wassertiefe: 2 - 6m
Wassertrübung: war alles klar
Wind: NW 2 später O 2
Strömung: nicht erkennbar
Himmel: sonnig
Angelzeit: 12.00-13.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: 11°
Wo: Weißenhaus
Grund: Steine Krautbänke
Wer: Ölfred und ich
Fisch: ich nichts, Ölfred später vom Belly in Westermarkelsdorf  (Leuchtturm) einen Dorsch von 65 cm auf Snaps silber 30 Gr #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps Draget 20gr. , Grizzly Wobbler 18gr. , Falkfisch Spöcket 18gr
Köderfarben: Blau Grün Weiß / Gelb Grün
Wassertiefe: 2 - 6m
Wassertrübung: teilweise sehr trübe - leicht angetrübt
Wind: S3 später W7-8
Strömung: stark ablaufend
Himmel: wechselhaft
Angelzeit: 9.00-18.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 11.00-14.00
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: 11°
Wo: Flensburger Außenförde
Grund: Steine, Sand, Krautbänke, Seegraswiesen
Wer: Ich und Fischbox
Fisch: Fischbox `ne gefärbte ca. 65cm und ich hatte `ne blanke von ca. 45 und dann noch `ne gut 50er Blanke klassisch kurz vor dem keschern im Sprung verloren


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 23.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket Grün/silber 18 gr., Salty Grün/silber 18gr. 
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: klar - sehr leicht angetrübt
Wind: S später SSW schräg auflandig 20 - 28 Km/h
Luftdruck: 1005.0 hPa
Strömung: leicht
Himmel: Bedeckt mit vereinzelten leichten schauern 
Angelzeit: 12.00-18.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca 17:00 - 17:30
Wasserstand: - 35 cm NN
Wassertemp: 12 - 12,5 °
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: 1 blanke 62 cm 2 kg, der biß kam nach einem paralelwurf zum ufer in ca. 3 - 4 m entfernung vom ufer.


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 24.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket Blau/silber/Kupfer 18 gr., Grizzly Blau/Grün/Weiß 18gr. Snaps20gr Weiß Blau und Weiß Grüner Streamer
Wassertiefe: 2 - 8m
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind: SW schräg auflandig 5
Strömung: Stark
Himmel: Bedeckt mit vereinzelten leichten schauern 
Angelzeit: 10.00-17.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 10 - 17 h
Wasserstand: niedrig etwas auflaufend
Wassertemp: 12 °
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich, Guido und Vagabond 
Fisch: 1 blanke 45er ADHG und ein paar Gefärbte und Untermaßige auch mit der Fliegenpeitsche wurden von Guido ein paar Fischlein bezwungen!


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Meine 1. Mefo !! 
Seit anfang des Jahres habe ich versucht eine Mefo zu verführen #: . Mein Angelkumpel Brassenhelge (der hatte mich zum ersten mal zum Mefo fischen mitgenommen) hatte schon ein schlechtes gewissen das ich nie was fange;+ . 
Doch am letzten Samstag (23.10)hatte es geklappt|jump: . 

Trotz des bescheidenen Wetters hatte ich mich Samstag doch noch dazu entschlossen an die Ostsee zu fahren. So gegen 14.30 Uhr war ich am Strand, der Wind pustete mir mit Windstärke 5-6 aus SW entgegen, die Wellen hatten ca 30 cm und überschlugen sich zum teil. Ich war schon am überlegen ob ich meine Wathose überhaupt nass machen sollte.
"Egal, ich fahr nicht von Heide nach Noer um nur zu gucken" dachte ich mir und stürzte mich in die Fluten. Also, 22gr More Silda in Kupfer mit etwas schwarz ran und raus damit. Und schon drängt der Wind den Blinker ab, nix.
Zweiter Wurf nix. Dritter Wurf nix. Vierter Wurf, kurz hinter einer Krautbank, biss|bla: , ich schlage an, hängt, meine Knie werden weich, der Fisch nimmt Schnur, meine 80gr Hechtspinnrute macht einen schönen bogen. "Nur nicht verlieren" denke ich mir. Langsam kommt der Fisch näher spurtet zwischendurch immer wieder weg. Dann so knappe 5m vor mir sehe ich Sie , silber und blank. Kurze Schrecksekunde, Sie springt aus dem Wasser. Danach gleitet sie über meinen Kescher. 

Meerforelle 51cm und blank. Es hat doch noch geklappt.







Hatte danach noch eine 3/4 Stunde weitergefischt, war aber nichts mehr. Danach hatte ich mich dem Wetter geschlagen gegeben.
Hoffentlich lässt sich die nächste nicht so viel Zeit.

mfg Markus


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Markus!!!

Wurde ja auch langsam mal Zeit Kannst ja noch mal mit zum Schleppen kommen, dann zerren wir ordentlich!!!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mensch Markus, nun hats endlich geklappt. Glückwunsch nochmal von mir. Wir müssen echt mal wat abschleppen 
MfG Henning


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin - herrlich heute Abend gibts Sushi!

Die Bedingungen: super = kein Wind - keine Welle 
Gerade bin ich unten am Strand angekommen kommt mir eine Kollege entgegen - seit 4,5 h  gefischt ein Kontakt - Naja(ein Kontakt denke ich ist eine Kontakt)
Ich gehe auch in die Richtung aus der er kam und suche mir eine Stelle, nach kurzer Zeit sehe ich schon eine springen - wau!
Es kommen auch noch jede menge Großstädter herumgelatscht,die auch noch Steine in Wasser werfen und laut sind ( ich wünscht ich wäre in DK) und das trotzt es Nieselregens, na Stohl ist leider nicht abgelegen genug, aber macht nichts - Nach heftigen gezucke und geschüttel konnte ich bequem mit ihr gassi gehen und sie in den Kescher befördern.

Datum: 24.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Sandhesten (Garnelen Fliege grau - aus DK) Kinetik Wobbler in Grün 20g mit dem ich nichts holte :-( und dann aber der Gladsax 12g Schwarz/Silber auf dem gebissen wurde!
Wassertiefe: 2-3
Wassertrübung: leicht trüb (nach dem Stürmi)
Wind: keiner
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: keine
Himmel: Bedeckt mit vereinzelten leichten schauern 
Angelzeit: 17.00-19.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca 18:30
Wasserstand: - 35 cm NN
Wassertemp: 12  °
Wo: Stohl
Grund: Steine sonst nichts

Fisch: 1 blanke 42ger 1020g


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mönsch Broder Du und Stohl :q
Glückwunsch und guten Hunger :m
Muss wohl doch noch mal n privateguideday bei Dir buchen


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Muss wohl doch noch mal n privateguideday bei Dir buchen




Du, oh-nemo, da würde ich glatt anschließen, ich kenne Stohl noch überhaupt nicht    

Petri Broder, Mefo Sushi auch nicht schlecht #6


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 26.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: gebissen wurde auf eisele blinker eitz irgendwas silber/blau; falkfish (rasselwobbler) rot/schwarz
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Wassertrübung: klar
Wind: leicht schräg auflandig
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: leichte
Himmel: klar 
Angelzeit: 16:30-18:40 Uhr
Beißzeit: ab ca 17:30
Wassertemp: kA
Wo: fl. förde
Grund: steine, muscheln, tang
Wer: Blaike, havörred (mit dän. ö  ) und ich
Fische: Blaike: 1 55-60cm gefärbte, 1 wahrscheinlich kleine im drill verloren, 1 mini dorsch; Janne: nix; ich: ein nachläufer


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 23.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöcket
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Wassertrübung: klar
Wind: SW 6
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: bedeckt
Grund: steine, muscheln, tang
Fische: einen 52er Dorsch


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 26.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöcket
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Wassertrübung: klar
Wind: SW wechselnd 
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: bedeckt
Grund: steine, muscheln, tang
Fische: 2 Dorsche und ein Grönländer; all released


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Jetzt noch mal schnell ein bischen pennen und dann geht's wieder los #6


----------



## Rednaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Holla Herr Nachbar! TOP#6 Da hat sich die Reise ja gelohnt!
Dann mal viel Erfolg für morgen!|wavey:


----------



## Laggo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling

Erstmal Petri zu deinen Fängen #6 
Kann es sein das wir uns am Samstagmorgen auf dem Parkplatz in WH getroffen haben, warst Du mit Hund unterwegs?

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

|wavey: Moin Findling,
wünsche Dir einen fetten Überspringer - silberblank





 |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 27.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax div. Farben, HansenFlash in rot/schwarz, Falkfish Spöket in schwarz/weiß
Wassertiefe: 2 m
Wassertrübung: im Uferbereich trübe, weiter draußen klar
Wind: SO 3 später SO 5
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: leicht bedeckt
Angelzeit: 16.45 -18.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand: hoch
Wassertemp: 10°C
Wo: Sierksdorf
Grund: Steine und Krautbänke sowie Sandbank
Wer: Freelander und ich
Fisch: nix nix nix kein Nachläufer und kein Zupfer, wie immer!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das wir uns am Samstagmorgen auf dem Parkplatz in WH getroffen haben, warst Du mit Hund unterwegs?


 .... soso Laggo...Du warst also der mit dem Belly vor uns rumdümpelte   

und wenn Findling einen Hund hat, dann hat er mit mir zusammen ausgepackt und ist kurz vor mir mit Hund Richtung Riff gegangen  :q


----------



## Laggo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Nix Belly, war von Land unterwegs,dein Auto hab ich auch gesehen war mir aber nicht 100% sicher |kopfkrat 
Bin schon gegen 9 wieder abgezittert,da war ja die hölle los!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 27.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Angelzeit: 6:40 - 16:00
Köder: Spöcket
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Wassertrübung: klar
Wind: auf NO 2-3 drehend
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: mittel
Himmel: sonnig
Grund: steine, muscheln, tang
Fische: leider nix

@Laggo, Dorschdiggler
Ja moin, 
das bin ich dann wohl gewesen. Den Hund habe ich eigentlich immer dabei.
Seid Ihr denn erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Schönen Abend allerseits!

Ich habe ja diesen Threat mal im Januar gestartet und mich hier auch immer beteiligt allerdings habe ich in der letzten Zeit gemerkt, dass ich in der letzten Zeit seit dem letztem Sommer nicht mehr alle Touren gepostet habe!

Mir ist einfach diese laufende Berichterstattung meinerseits zuviel geworden! Da ich mich für diesen Threat verantwortlich gefühlt habe habe ich auch immer viel dazu dabeigesteuert und das ist mir inzwischen zu zeitintensiv geworden deshalb werde ich meine Beteiligung hier für das Erste auf`s Eis legen!

Mit der hierdurch freiwerdenden Schreibzeit kann ich mich dann auch wieder mehr den Berichten widmen die mir persönlich mehr Spass machen und zwar von schönen Angeltagen zu schreiben die herausstechen und nicht immer nur meinen Angelalltag festzuhalten!

 #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

So oft wie Du auch losziehst, war das auch nur ne Frage der Zeit. Kann man Dir nicht verübeln. Würde mich aber dennoch freuen, wenn Du die eine oder andere  kapitale Trutta einträgst. Bis zum nächsten Wettbuttangeln.......


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> Mir ist einfach diese laufende Berichterstattung meinerseits zuviel geworden! Da ich mich für diesen Threat verantwortlich gefühlt habe habe ich auch immer viel dazu dabeigesteuert und das ist mir inzwischen zu zeitintensiv geworden deshalb werde ich meine Beteiligung hier für das Erste auf`s Eis legen!


Du willst doch nur einem gewissen "Fördeguiding" keine heißen Tipps für fängige Angelstellen geben ! 
Der versucht sonst womöglich Profit aus der Sache zu schlagen


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 28.10.04
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Fliegenfischen
Köder: Wobbler blau/silber; schwarz/braun; Springerfliege und Fliege für die Fliegenrute Garnelenimitation
Wassertiefe: 2-4 m
Wassertrübung: klar, am Ufer leicht angetrübt
Wind: leicht schräg ablandig
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: leichte
Himmel: leichter Regen; bewölkt
Angelzeit: 16:00-19:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 17:45-19:00 Uhr
Wassertemp: 11 Grad
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Guido und ich
Fische: Guido: 50 cm gefärbte, 6 Dorsche; alles auf Fliege; ich: drei gefärbte Fische 44-49 cm, zwei auf Wobbler, eine auf Springerfliege; 10 Dorsche auf Wobbler


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> Du willst doch nur einem gewissen "Fördeguiding" keine heißen Tipps für fängige Angelstellen geben !
> Der versucht sonst womöglich Profit aus der Sache zu schlagen



Gerade wegen solchen Typen habe ich ja von Beginn an nur die Region aber keine meiner Strände preisgegeben!
 




> Würde mich aber dennoch freuen, wenn Du die eine oder andere kapitale Trutta einträgst. Bis zum nächsten Wettbuttangeln.......



Klaro, also falls ich mal wieder `ne Kapitale erwischen sollte dann werde ich  auch meine Freude darüber mit Dir teilen!!!


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Abend allerseits!
> 
> 
> 
> Mir ist einfach diese laufende Berichterstattung meinerseits zuviel geworden! Da ich mich für diesen Threat verantwortlich gefühlt habe habe ich auch immer viel dazu dabeigesteuert und das ist mir inzwischen zu zeitintensiv geworden deshalb werde ich meine Beteiligung hier für das Erste auf`s Eis legen!
> 
> 
> #h


Hi Jelle,mach was Du willst aber hauptsache Du bleibst uns erhalten.
Ab und zu mal ein Bericht von Dir sollte doch noch drin sein.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jelle,mach was Du willst aber hauptsache Du bleibst uns erhalten.


  #6  Gut gesprochen Jörg.... also Jelle....hau in die Tasten und ab und an mal 'ne kleine Fangmeldung hier.....

Cu am Samstag  #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sicher ich werde schon weiterschreiben halt nur nicht mehr in dem Threat an das aufhören hier im AB habe ich keinerlei Gedanken verschwendet - ist ja fast schon mein 2tes Zuhause geworden kommt direkt nach dem Strand!!!
 :q


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja fast schon mein 2tes Zuhause geworden kommt direkt nach dem Strand!!!
> :q



 :q  :q  :q 

Hmm, vieleicht kann man Dich im Zukunft direckt am Strand mit dem Board verkabeln (Kopfvideocam oder so)

Das werd ich am Samstag mal ansprechen.

Grüße nach Flensburg,

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q
> 
> Hmm, vieleicht kann man Dich im Zukunft direckt am Strand mit dem Board verkabeln (Kopfvideocam oder so)
> 
> Das werd ich am Samstag mal ansprechen.
> 
> Grüße nach Flensburg,
> 
> Gernot #h


@jelle

machs doch mit dem schlepptop..... 

einfach ne umts card und du sparst die anfangswege hin zu deinem zweitwohnsitz:q :q :q


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr.
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind: O 6 - 11 Km/h Ententeich 
Luftdruck: 1004.0 hPa
Strömung: sehr leicht
Himmel: Bedeckt, abwechselnd Regenerisch
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 21.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca 17:00 - 17:30
Wasserstand: + 30 cm NN
Wassertemp: 11,5 - 12 °
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: 1 blanke 65 cm 2,3 kg, der biß kam in ca. 5 - 6  m entfernung vom ufer.
jede menge kleindorsche gefangen u. released.


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 30.10.04
> Angelmethode: Watfischen
> Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr.
> Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
> Wassertrübung: klar
> Wind: O 6 - 11 Km/h Ententeich
> Luftdruck: 1004.0 hPa
> Strömung: sehr leicht
> Himmel: Bedeckt, abwechselnd Regenerisch
> Angelzeit: 17.00 - 21.00 Uhr
> Beißzeit: ca 17:00 - 17:30
> Wasserstand: + 30 cm NN
> Wassertemp: 11,5 - 12 °
> Wo: Kieler Förde
> Grund: Leopardengrund
> Wer: Ich
> Fisch: 1 blanke 65 cm 2,3 kg, der biß kam in ca. 5 - 6  m entfernung vom ufer.
> jede menge kleindorsche gefangen u. released.



Nicht schlecht, dass Du weißt, was Du morgen fangen wirst...  :q  :q  :q 
Petri zur Mefo!  #6 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Blex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> Nicht schlecht, dass Du weißt, was Du morgen fangen wirst...


  :q  :q  :q 
Böser Gnilftz!  #6 
Kann ja mal passieren!  :q


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

angelt ihr noch mit natürlichen farben, oder seid ihr schon auf schock umgestiegen??


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> angelt ihr noch mit natürlichen farben, oder seid ihr schon auf schock umgestiegen??


ich fange die mefo's augenblicklich noch mit natürlichen farben, blau/silber, grün/silber, etc. jedoch werden auch schon welche auf neongelb/grün gefangen. liegt eher daran wie trübe das wasser und wie hell der himmel ist.


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Haeck,
Traumforelle! paßt ja garnicht in den Ofen - oooooch 
hast ja sogar noch 3,5 h weitergeangelt - wieso brauchste noch ne 69ger Überspringern ?
lieben Gruß Broder
PS: ist Rot Schwarz im Dunkeln ne Schockfarbe?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 30.10.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen/Bellyboot
Köder: Fliege orange, Pilker Orangegelb 40 Gr., SnapsBlinker silber 30Gr
Wassertiefe: 3 - 7
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind:  Ententeich 
Luftdruck: ?
Strömung: null
Himmel: bedeckt Hochnebel
Angelzeit: 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Wassertemp: brrrrr weil Loch in Wathose
Wo: Ostsee Festland
Grund: Sand Kraut Steine
Wer: Findling und Ich 
Fisch: 1 blanke 35 cm releasesdauf Pilker im Mittelwasser, 5 schöne Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60cm vom BBoot, die großen bissen auf die Fliege, die kleinen alle auf Blinker im Mittelwasser - Kein!!! Fisch am Grund
vom Land dann noch ein Kleindorsch 40cm auf roten Gladsackswobbler gefangen u. released. #h Findling nur vom Land, leider nichts

auf den Bildern zu sehen die Mefo im Drill und mein zweitgrößter Dorsch, Morgen sind wir wieder da :q  :q  #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Nur mal so am Rande nachgefragt : Hat einer von euch schon Schlüsse aus diesem Thread ziehen können ?
Eine Art Statistik aus diesen ganzen Angaben gemacht ?
Ich persönlich finde diesen Thread mitlerweile sehr unübersichtlich.
Mein Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr : "Meerforellenfänge Januar 2005" , "Meerforellenfänge Februar 2005"......


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Klasse Vorschlag Mario #6


----------



## mutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so am Rande nachgefragt : Hat einer von euch schon Schlüsse aus diesem Thread ziehen können ?
> Eine Art Statistik aus diesen ganzen Angaben gemacht ?
> Ich persönlich finde diesen Thread mitlerweile sehr unübersichtlich.
> Mein Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr : "Meerforellenfänge Januar 2005" , "Meerforellenfänge Februar 2005"......


dazu müsste man alle angaben in ein datenbank eingeben, dann könnte man sich bestimmte ergebnisse rausfiltern. "die dänen" haben das ja gemacht....aber die ergebnisse finde ich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. 

knæk og bræk


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@mario

 #6#6


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich fand die Zeiten schön, als man sich noch die Mühe gemacht hat einen kleinen Bericht über sein Erlebnis niederzuschreiben.....natürlich nicht über jede kleine Forelle...wenn man denn dauernd welche fängt.....vielleicht versteht mich ja einer? #c 

Ich gucke hier auch mal rein....zuletzt wegen der tollen Kescheraufmrückträger=Anfänger Diskussion, aber garantiert nicht um zu gucken was ich bei dem heutigem Wetter für Chancen auf Meerforelle habe!


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> "die dänen" haben das ja gemacht....aber die ergebnisse finde ich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig


Si, das Ergebnis war: Die meisten Forellen werden Nachmittags an schönen Tagen mit SW-Wind gefangen! 

....dass die Dänen länger schlafen und nicht bei jedem Schietwetter rausgehen wurde wohl nicht großartig beachtet. ;+


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so am Rande nachgefragt : Hat einer von euch schon Schlüsse aus diesem Thread ziehen können ?
> Eine Art Statistik aus diesen ganzen Angaben gemacht ?
> Ich persönlich finde diesen Thread mitlerweile sehr unübersichtlich.
> Mein Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr : "Meerforellenfänge Januar 2005" , "Meerforellenfänge Februar 2005"......





also ich habe schon theorien darüber gehört dass die mefos im winter (bis anfang märts in der flensburger förde sind und danach an der birk vorbei ziehen und an den stränden zwischen birk und schleimünde zu fangen sind. da viele angler aus dieser region im board aktiv sind hoffe ich diese theorie bestätigt zu kriegen (oder auch nicht). deshalb halte ich diesen thread für sehr sinnvoll. ausserdem kann man, wenn man die posts genau studiert auch andere tendesen entdecken oder theorien entwickeln, was natürlich dadurch erschwert wird dass die genauen fangplätze nicht gepostet werden.
 also ich halte diesen thread für sinnvoll und haffe das er weiterhin bestehen bleibt.

gruß dacor


----------



## mutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

genau! 

alles ist erlaubt. 
 ich hab zwischen treibenden eisschollen und im hochsommer zwischen badenixen mefos gefangen. hauptsache man geht angeln, dann fängt man auch welche


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Zeiten schön, als man sich noch die Mühe gemacht hat einen kleinen Bericht über sein Erlebnis niederzuschreiben.....natürlich nicht über jede kleine Forelle...wenn man denn dauernd welche fängt.....vielleicht versteht mich ja einer? #c
> 
> Ich gucke hier auch mal rein....zuletzt wegen der tollen Kescheraufmrückträger=Anfänger Diskussion, aber garantiert nicht um zu gucken was ich bei dem heutigem Wetter für Chancen auf Meerforelle habe!



Ich muß gestehen,
dass ich auch lieber einen schönen Bericht lese,
die Ortsangabe ist mir dabei ziemlich wurscht. Ich will beim Lesen mitfiebern.
Nach dem Wetter richte ich mich schon lange nicht mehr, wenn ich Zeit habe, gehe ich fischen... Ausnahmen werden nur bei Naturkatastrophen gemacht. 
So und nun geht raus und fangt was! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Art Statistik aus diesen ganzen Angaben gemacht ?



@ BOS, sachmal hast Du da was raus gefrimmelt?????


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 02.11.04
Angelmethode: Bellyboot
Köder: Fliege orange, Pilker Orangegelb 40 Gr., SnapsBlinker silber 30Gr
Wassertiefe: 3 - 7
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind: 3 später ziemlich auffrischend 
Luftdruck: ?
Strömung:mäßige- starke Drift
Himmel: bedeckt + zeitweise Wetterfront ohne Niederschlag
Angelzeit: 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 17.00 Uhr
Wassertemp: brrrrr weil Loch in Wathose war gestern heute neue Wathose :q Allerdings trotzdem nasse Gemächt :c  #c Bl´ß wieso? Ich war´s nicht #c 
Wo: Ostsee wieder gleiche Ecke Weißenhaus Parkplatz
Grund:Hauptsächlich Sand
Wer: Findling, Ölfred und ich 
Fisch: 1 schönen Dorsch ca. 50 cm vom BBootauf Fliege, 5oder 6 kleine um 30 cm auf Pilk oder rote Fliege alle released, wieder bissen alle Fische bei mir im Mittelwasser???  Ölfred hatte 2 maßige und ´ne Hand voll Untermaßige, Findling  eine kleine Mefo und einige kleinere Dörschlein, released
Diesmal leider keine Fotos Wetter war zu schlecht #h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> @ BOS, sachmal hast Du da was raus gefrimmelt?????



Nö! Ich traue grundsätzlich nur Fangberichte die ich selbst verfasst habe oder dabei war!  :q 

Um da wirklich genaueres rauszulesen haben da denke ich haben zu viele Köche den Brei gemischt und es waren ja auch nicht alle regelmäßig los oder haben Ihre Schneidertage immer festgehalten!
Für mich war allerdings bislang doch immer recht Interessant, dass man Trends ablesen konnte z.B. welche Blinkerfarbe gerade fängig ist oder war aber selbst da traue ich halt lieber meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und dem Gefühl in meinem Bauch was läuft oder wo was geht!!!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

ist ja auch kein wunder wenn du fast jeden tag los ziehst und schon einige jahre auf meerforelle angelst, kannst du deinen eigenen erfahrungen vertrauen.
ich zB komme, wenn überhaupt, nur 1-2 mal/woche zum mefoangeln und habe nicht die erfahrungen wie du, und muss mich AUCH an anderen quellen orientieren.

gruß dacor


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> ist ja auch kein wunder wenn du fast jeden tag los ziehst und schon einige jahre auf meerforelle angelst, kannst du deinen eigenen erfahrungen vertrauen.
> ich zB komme, wenn überhaupt, nur 1-2 mal/woche zum mefoangeln und habe nicht die erfahrungen wie du, und muss mich AUCH an anderen quellen orientieren



Wenn Du 1-2 mal die Woche los kommst dann haste bald auch einen nicht geringen Erfahrungsschatz! Ich bin ja auch hier im Forum um dazu zu lernen und andere Quellen zu nutzen genauso wie Erfahrungswerte weiterzugeben!



> alles ist erlaubt.
> ich hab zwischen treibenden eisschollen und im hochsommer zwischen badenixen mefos gefangen. hauptsache man geht angeln, dann fängt man auch welche



Kann ich nur bestätigen - nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch!


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Immer noch Dein Thread Jelle,
reinhauen #6 
R.R. #h


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#h dacor

allerdings, 1-2x/wo. ist schon sehr oft, ich wäre froh wenn ich die zeit hätte !
da läßt sich jede menge erfahrung sammeln, kommt nur darauf an wie du dich anstellst :m  

@ all

der übersichtlichkeit wegen, was haltet ihr nun konkret von mario's vorschlag bezüglich der monatl. unterteilung dieses thread's ??? ich wäre sehr dafür  :q  :q  :q 

gratulationen zu den fängen könnte man auch über PN schicken !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Finde die Idee auch gut. Dann wird es endlich mal ein wenig übersichtlicher, vor allem, wenn man in den nächsten Jahren mal was rückwirkend nachschauen will!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 06.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Spöket hellgrün 18 gr., Blue Fox Spinner Kupfer
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: sehr klar 
Wind: WWN 12 - 19 Km/h auflandig, leichte schaumkronenbildung
Lufttemp.: 8 - 10 Grad
Luftdruck: 1018.0 hPa
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: teils sonnig, teils bewölkt
Angelzeit: 11.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: keine
Wasserstand: + 20 cm NN
Wassertemp: 10,5  innerhalb 4m wassertiefe 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: keine


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin,
Ich halte die Idee von Mario auch für sehr gut und denke, dass es eine echte Weiterentwicklung für diesen Thread wäre. Ich mache meine Angeltage /-zeiten /-köder... zwar auch nicht von diesem Thread abhängig aber ich stöbere hier trotzdem gerne. Ich finde es einfach interessant was bei den anderen Leuten so geht und wenn man mal selbst nicht loskommt, dann fiebert man halt bei den anderen mit. Die Schneidertage würde ich auf jeden Fall auch gerne drinnen behalten. Es gehört gerade beim mefoangeln einfach dazu auch öfter mal ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren und ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, mich hier auch öfter mal als "Nichtfänger" zu outen. Die Angelplätze mit zu posten oder auch nicht bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. Zum Thema Bericht kann ich nur sagen, dass dieser Thread (in welcher Form auch immer) dem schreiben eines Berichtes ja nicht im Wege steht. Wer Lust und Zeit dazu hat schreibt halt als letztes (unter "Fische:" z.B) einfach den Punkt:
Bericht:
...
und schon kann es losgehen. Eine Statistik daraus zu machen wäre mir auch etwas zu aktig und im Ergebnis auch fragwürdig aber auf Grund der vielen Angaben hier kann man sich halt ein ganz gutes Bild von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort machen auch wenn man nicht dabei war. Meine Angeltage kann ich, wie viele andere auch ohnehin nicht von den hiesigen Angaben abhängig machen. Arbeit etc. lassen einen halt nur dann los, wenn man Zeit hat.
In jedem Fall hoffe ich, dass auch im nächsten Jahr solch ein Thread bestehen bleibt und von vielen "gefüttert" wird. ich verspreche auch mich weiterhin zu beteiligen.    

So nun werde ich erstmal meine Sachen packen, denn ich habe morgen bei Sonnenaufgang ein Date mit meinem "Aussteiger" von neulich.  :q 
MfG


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 07.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash
Wassertrübung: sehr aufgewühlt, viel Kraut 
Wind: NNO 2
Himmel: meist bewölkt
Angelzeit: 14.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Grund: Sand
Wer: Ich und Brassenhelge
Fisch: Ich: Steelhead 65 cm; Brassenhelge: kleine zupfer gegen Abend


----------



## mot67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

schöner klops #6  #6


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin - herzlichen Glückwunsch,
toller Fang :l 
Mööönsch ooooch - es gibt ja doch noch Fisch in der Eckernförder Bucht.
Wo wart ihr denn?
 :q  |uhoh: 
lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch nochmal Markus,
das war mal wieder n guter Angeltag ( auch wenns bei mir nicht geklappt hat  )
Gruß Henning


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mensch Markus, da hast du ja gut abgesahnt. Hätte mal doch nicht zum HSV fahren sollen........

Glückwunsch!!! Die wird schwer zu überbieten sein!!!!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 08.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps -silber, Spöcket blau silber
Wassertrübung: klar
Wind: 1-2 S
Himmel: langsam aufklarend
Angelzeit: 6:00 - 10:00 
Beißzeit: 8-9 Uhr
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: just me and my dog
Fische: zwei untermaßige Dorsche und ein Grönländer;-released

@MW1981
Grautulation zu deinem Fang. -Wat für eine Klamotte!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Auch von mir dickes Petri zum dicken Fisch:g 

Wie mann sieht kann mann auch bei Nord-Ost Wind auch mal was fangen#t 

Was ist genau eine Steelhead?. Sieht auch so aus wie ne Forelle.Ist das irgendwie ne Verwandte von Mefo#c


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Steelhead ist ne Regenbogenforelle. Weil sie von Amiland stammt und da heisst sie so...


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Bonifaz schrieb:
			
		

> Steelhead ist ne Regenbogenforelle. Weil sie von Amiland stammt und da heisst sie so...


 moin-moin,

 das ist leider nur teilweise richtig!!! die steelhead ist eine unterart bzw. urform der regenbogenforelle!!! richtig ist, daß die echte stealhead in den usa zuhause war bzw. ist. es gibt durch besatzmaßnahmen und vermischungen leider nur noch sehr wenig echte stealheadpopulationen!!!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt durch besatzmaßnahmen und vermischungen leider nur noch sehr wenig echte stealheadpopulationen!!!


Also ist das ein seltener Fang|uhoh:  Na dann werde ich demnächts ganz genau aufpassen was an den Haken geht:q


----------



## Murad

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: Sonntag 07.11.2004 Dazendorf ( kleiner Parkplatz )
- Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
- Köder : Falkfisch Spöket schwarz 18 gr. mit Vorfliege rot ( selbstgebunden )
- Windrichtung : auflandig ca. 3 - 4
- Wasser : aufgewült und trüb
- Wassertiefe : ca. 2,5 - 3,0 mtr.
- Bellyboat
- Himmel / Wetter : Sonne / klar
- Uhrzeit / Beißzeit : ca. 16.00 h
- Wassertemperatur : 11 Grad
- Lufttemperatur : 10 Grad
- Fisch : Meerforelle 63 cm 
- Sonstiges : gebissen hat die Mefo nicht auf den Spöket, sondern auf die
                  rote Beifliege !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Murad

Mein Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang. Bei dem Wind und dann noch vom BB! Das war sicherlich ein tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin-moin,

 @skorpion: wenn es denn reinrassige stealheads wären wäre dieses eine sensation!!! aber ich will hier nicht den thread kaputt machen mit der definition von forellenarten und deren unterarten!!!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi Lotte,
ist warscheinlich wie mit den  Wildkarpfen - gibt nur noch ganz selten echte Wildkarpfen bestände in Europa#t 
Du hast recht wir sollen aber beim Thema bleiben 

@ Murad

mein Glückwunsch zu einer schönen mefo#6


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri du Glücksschwein


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Noch ein Wort zu den Steelheads:
Die ursprüngliche Heimat dieser Forellenart, die Westküste Nordamerikas, kennt zwei dieser Arten: Die Rainbow-Trout, also die Regenbogenforelle. Dieser Fisch ist in Flüssen und Seen heimisch, lebt und laicht dort.
Die Steelhead ist eine meergehende Regenbogenforelle, die im Süßwasser laicht, im Meer frißt und zum Laichen zurückkehrt. Sie ist damit das westamerikanische Gegenstück zu unserer  meergehenden Bachforelle - also der Meerforelle.
Es gibt an der amerikanischen Westküste noch eine zweite meergehende Forelle - die
Cutthroatforelle. Auch sie gibt es "landlocked".
Unsere Steelheads haben diesen Namen mehr als Spitznamen. Sie haben mit den wirklichen  Steelheads nichts zu tun. Oft sind sie aber wunderschön - wie die hier gezeigte. Volles Flossenornat und nicht so erbärmlich zerschundene Puffforellen. Herzliches Petri Heil nochmal dazu.


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Murad: Glückwusch zur Mefo #6 

WENN #c ich noch eine Regenbogenforelle fangen sollte werde ich nicht mehr Steelhead sagen. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das hier so ein Echo verursacht.
@dolfin: jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ne echte steelhead ist |licht , wußte nur das Sie von Übersee kommt.


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Nee, so war das nicht gemeint! Wenn du hier Steelhead sagst, ist das doch o.k. Jeder
weiß, dass du einen Regenbogenforelle aus dem Salzwasser meinst. Wo ist das Problem?
Ich wollte, da offenbar einige Kenntnisse etwas durcheinandergeraten waren, den Begriff mal etwas weiter erklären. Auch ich nenne sie Steelhead. Hatte aber auch schon mal das Vergnügen, eine echte Steelie zu catchen&releasen!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Dolfin
Superfisch! Wann war das und wo?


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Bondex
letztes Jahr im Herbst in British Columbia. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Oktober, das gehts wieder richtig los.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

:q OK. ich komme mit #6 Ne, mal im Ernst was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Bondex
Ich schick dir ne PN!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 13.11.2004 Staberhuk 
 Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Verschiedene Blinker + Wobler. Abends Dega Pilker 22 g Rot-Gelb mit   Vorfliege in Rot 
Windrichtung : N-NW ca. 3 - 4
Wasser : aufgewült und trüb
Grund: Sand
Wassertiefe : ca. 1,5 - 2,0 m
Himmel / Wetter : Sonne / Bedeckt
Uhrzeit / Beißzeit : ab 17.00 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 9 Grad
Lufttemperatur : 7 Grad
Fisch : Viele kleine Dorsche,nix zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges : hab so cirka 15 Strandläufer gezählt und vom Silber keine Spur.
Dorsche hab ich fast alle auf die Fliege gefangen. Ein mal ne Doublette gehabt.


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 13.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Snaps Grün/Silber 20 gr.
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: uferbereich leicht angetrübt, ansonsten sehr klar 
Wind: NW 20 - 60 Km/h schräg auflandig, leichte schaumkronenbildung
Lufttemp.: 7 abnehmend auf 5 Grad
Luftdruck: 1020.0 hPa
Strömung: stark
Himmel: überwiegend sonnig, teils bewölkt
Angelzeit: 12.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: keine
Wasserstand: + 50 cm NN
Wassertemp: 9,5 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: keine


----------



## Medo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:14.11.2004Ort: WHAngelmethode : SpinnfischenKöder:Spöket 18gr.Windrichtung:N-NW ca. 3 - 4Wasser:aufgewült und trübGrund:LeogrundWassertiefe:ca. 1,5 - 2,0 mWetter/Himmel:Sonne / BedecktUhrzeit/Beißzeit: ab 5.00 UhWassertemp: 7 GradLufttemp: 2 GradFische:3x Mefo 1x40 braun c&r, 1x46 silber c, 1x mitte 60 braun c&r von einem anderen BoardieSonstiges:meine beiden auf beifänger garnele____________


----------



## JosiHH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Mööönsch Medo,
hätt ich Dein Posting doch früher gelesen (naja, 5 Stunden Vorankündigung und dann um 5 Uhr Los ist auch n büschen knapp). Glückwunsch zur Silbernen.
Josi


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 14.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax Wobbler rot/schwarz 27gr., Snaps rot/Sschwarz und blau/weis 30 gr.
Wassertiefe: 1 - 3
Wassertrübung: uferbereich leicht angetrübt, ansonsten klar 
Wind: W leicht schräg ablandig
Lufttemp.: 5 Grad
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: schwach
Himmel: sonnig, sternen klar
Angelzeit: 13:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 15:15 - 17:30 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: 7,0 laut bsh
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Jan und Ich 
Fisch: Jan ne blanke 46-er, die wieder schwimmen durfte und etliche Dorsche um die 35 cm,
         Ich nen Großen Fisch auf 70 m Entfernung gehakt, der sofort die Rollenbremse singen lies. Leider stieg er wieder aus. Ansonsten wie Jan etliche Dorsche um 35 cm. Mein erster Herbstausflug. Dank für solch einen fantastischen Angeltag!!!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 17.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Snaps Grün/Silber 20 gr.
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind: O bis W 12 - 30Km/h schräg auflandig bis parallel, anfangs leichte oberflächenkreuselung zum abend hin mäßiger wellengang
Lufttemp.: 5 steigend auf 10 Grad
Luftdruck: 1012.0 auf 1005.0 hPa abnehmend
Strömung: leicht 
Himmel: bedeckt mit leichten schauern 
Angelzeit: 12.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 13:30
Pegelstand: + 10 cm NN
Wassertemp: 9,5 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: ich keine, kollege hat eine leicht gefärbte 50er ergattert & released. schönes tier !!!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 20.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax Wobbler rot/schwarz 27gr., Snaps rot/Sschwarz und blau/weis 30 gr.
Wassertiefe: 1 - 3
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wind: W NW 5 bf leicht schräg ablandig
Lufttemp.: 2 Grad
Luftdruck: keine Ahnung
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Angelzeit: 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 16:15 - 16:30 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: 7,0 laut bsh
Wo: Nähe Dahme
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: einige Dorsche 35-50 cm. Es waren noch ein paar andere Angler vor Ort. Mit zwei kam ich ins Gepsräch. Sie sagten, daß sie viel an der Ostsee fischen gehen. Bei der Frage, ob sie das Anglerboard kennen, schauten sie mich nur ungäubig an! (grins) Kaum zu glauben!!!


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 21.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen flash
Wassertrübung: klar, wenig Kraut 
Wind: erst keiner bis wenig Wind, später kalter Westwind
Strömung: leichte Seitenströmung
Himmel: erst sonnig, später bewölkt
Angelzeit: 13:30 - 16.30
Beißzeit: 14.30 - 15.30
Wasserstand: hoch
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Grund: Sand mit Krautbänken
Wer: Brassenhelge und Ich 
Fisch: beide je eine Mefo um die 35


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

So als aktuelle Fangmeldung.
Letzte Woche ist bei Waaps ( ich hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben ) eine Meerforelle von 95 cm gefangen worden. Der Fänger hat im Anschluß auch noch eine 78er gefangen. Beide waren blank.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Na super Sven. Die würde ich gerne mal sehen. Gibt es vielleicht paar Bilder???


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Meerforelle von 95 cm gefangen worden.



Was für ein Fang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der Fisch muss so um die 20 Pfund haben |kopfkrat ( korrigiert mich wenn ich mich täusche)
Warst du dabei? oder woher kommt die Info #t


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine Meerforelle von 95 cm gefangen worden. Der Fänger hat im Anschluß auch noch eine 78er gefangen. Beide waren blank



|schild-g  dem fänger !!!
für alle anderen, waabs wegen überfischung die kommenden 2 Wo.  |closed:
 :q  :q  :q 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> |schild-g  dem fänger !!!
> für alle anderen, waabs wegen überfischung die kommenden 2 Wo.  |closed:
> :q  :q  :q
> 
> mfg
> 
> haeck



 |muahah: 
Da wird n Almauftrieb stattfinden... :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Die Info habe ich von meinem Lehrmeister in Mefoangeln.
Der angelt seid 1956 auf Mefo und ist 100% zuverlässig. Mal schauen ob ich Bilder organisieren kann von der Mefo.

Sven


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



> |
> Da wird n Almauftrieb stattfinden...




Das heisst endlich ruhe in WH, DH und DD... wenigstens für ein paar Tage :q


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi,

hätt ich das früher gelesen, wäre ich wohl auch zum potentiellen Massenauflauf nach Waabs gefahren :k ; Weltklasse-Fang!

Datum: 27.11.04, Schönhagen
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen-Flash in grün oder schwarz/rot, Glasdax schw/rot
Windrichtung : W-NW
Wasser : kristallklar, stellenweise aber sehrt trüb durch Lehmeintrag
Grund: Leo-Grund
Wassertiefe : bis ca. 5 m
Himmel / Wetter : Sonne, später etwas bedeckt
Uhrzeit : 12:30-16:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur : unbekannt
Lufttemperatur : 7 °C
Fisch : 0
Sonstiges : eine kleine Mefo wälzte sich vor meinen Füssen; noch drei Angler waren dort. Wohl auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 26.11.04 
Angelmethode : BB - Spinnfischen
Köder : Spöket
Windrichtung : W-NW
Wasser : trübe, leichte Strömung
Grund: Leo-Grund
Wassertiefe : bis ca. 6 m
Himmel / Wetter : bedeckt
Uhrzeit : 13:00-16:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur : unbekannt
Lufttemperatur : 5 °C
Fisch : 2 schöne Dorsche und ein Nemo


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 27.11.04 
Angelmethode : Watfischen - Spinnfischen
Köder : Gladsax Gnö
Windrichtung : W-SW 3
Wasser : trübe, leichte Strömung
Grund: Leo-Grund
Wassertiefe : bis ca. 4 m
Himmel / Wetter : wechselhaft
Uhrzeit : 07:00-16:30 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur : unbekannt
Lufttemperatur : 8 °C
Fisch : eine 54er


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Gratulation,sehr schöner Fisch und Silber #6 #6 #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Klasse Fisch Findling. Gratulation. Und dein Begleiter hat ja auch erfolgreich Apportiert (grins).


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 28.11.04, Süssau
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen-Flash in schwarz/rot, Snap schw/rot, blau/weis
Windrichtung : s 3-4
Wasser : klar
Grund: Kraut und Sand
Wassertiefe : bis ca. 3 m
Himmel / Wetter : bedeckt, neblig
Uhrzeit : 14:30-17:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur : 6
Lufttemperatur : 6 °C
Fisch : gesamt 3 Dorsche
Wer: oh-nemo und ich
Sonstiges : Perfektes Wetter mit leicht schräg auflandigen Wind. Allerdings wollte keine Mefo uns besuchen. Der "Minidorschtrup" war in 6-7 Minuten vorbei. Leider! Ansonsten wieder einen super netten Boardi kennen gelernt, der auch noch seinen ersten Dosch mit der Spinnrute fing. Nochmals Petri zu diesem Fang, Jörg!


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

datum: 27-28.11.04
methode: spinnfischen
Köder: sämtliche
Windrichtung: w-nw  3-4
wasser: trüb
grund: mischgrund
wassertirfe: bis ca.3m
wetter: regen,bewölkt.nebel
uhrzeit: 15.30-6.00
wassertemp.:ca 6°c
luftt.: 6-9°c
wo: bojendorf,fehmarnsund
fisch: nix-nächstesmal bestimmt!!!
wer: ich + kumpel also doppelt nix


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 13.11.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Snaps Grün/Silber 20 gr., Spöket Grün/Silber 10 u. 18 gr.
Wassertiefe: 2 - 18
Wassertrübung: uferbereich klar 
Wind: S 1 - 3 Km/h schräg auflandig, ententeich 
Lufttemp.: 5,5 zunehmend auf 6 Grad
Luftdruck: 1013.0 hPa
Strömung: sehr leicht
Himmel: bedeckt
Angelzeit: 12.30 - 17.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: keine
Wasserstand: + 20 cm > NN abnehmend 
Wassertemp: 7,5 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: keine


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So als aktuelle Fangmeldung.
> Letzte Woche ist bei Waaps ( ich hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben ) eine Meerforelle von 95 cm gefangen worden. Der Fänger hat im Anschluß auch noch eine 78er gefangen. Beide waren blank.
> 
> Sven



gibt es irgendwo Bilder ??


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Skorpion
ja schau mal unter Dorschliegen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
Aber bist du gar nicht müde????? |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ bondex

Ich meinte die Bilder von dem Fang in Waabs :q 

Dein Post im FliFi hab ich schon gelesen, ausserdem weiss ich was abging  
und Müde bin ich nicht -  ich musste nicht so viel drillen wie du :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Etwas mau z.Z. die Ergebnisse auf Meerforelle oder?


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Boardies, da hatte ich doch tatsächlich heute Nachmittag ne Mefo im Kalender...sachen gibts ! #6 


Datum: 01.12.04, Dazendorf
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen vom Fastroller
Köder : Snaps rot Schwarz 30 gr
Windrichtung : Ost 3
Wasser : kristallklar
Grund: Leo-Grund
Wassertiefe : bis ca. 5 m
Himmel / Wetter : dauer Nieselregen
Uhrzeit : 11:30-15:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur : unbekannt
Lufttemperatur : 4 °C
Fisch : eine Mefo 44 cm Blitzeblank und 4 Leo`s
Sonstiges : Unser Freund der Fischer ( ein Berufszweig schafft sich selber ab !  ) hat sein Stellnetz? vom Wäldchen links bis sage und schreibe kurz vor das s Riff rechts, also vor die ganze " Bucht " gelegt, und das in einer Wassertiefe von genau 5,8 m !!! Das Netz war locker 3 Km lang, ich könnte kotzen !  #q


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Fastroller
Seh`s doch positiv. So können die "eingeschlossenen Mefo`s nicht abhauen und Du bekommst sie an die Angel. Das ist Optimismus (oder Galgenhumor)!


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ok, bleiben wir optimistisch...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Frag mich auch was dieses ständige Überfischen immer noch soll. Die sch... Berufsfischer sind doch alle beknackt und merzen diese schöne Fischart noch komplett aus! 
Ich bin für 10 Jahre komplettes Fangverbot, am besten noch für immer! Wenn nicht bald was passiert kann man sich das Angeln an unserer Küste bald sparen! Was brauchen wir Netzfischer? Wer fisch essen will soll angeln gehen oder es bleiben lassen.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Bondex so schmerzhaft wie es auch ist. Unsere kleinen Fischer hier wollen auch leben.
Sie selbst, kriegen verdammt wenig Geld für ihre Fische. Und die Stellnetze, die sie legen sind im Verhältniss zu den Großen Fischern verdammt kurz. Außerdem haben die meisten von ihnen Netze, wo die kleinen Fische durchkommen. Das kann man von den ausländischen Fischern nicht sagen. Schau mal in den nördlicheren Ländern nach. Dort wird trotz Auflagen weiterhin zum Teil Gammelfischerei betrieben. Dort sind zum Teil bis zu 70% untermaßige Fische dabei. Da kriege ich das kotzen.
Ich selbst habe hier bei uns guten Kontakt zu einigen Fischern. Und was die dort fangen, ist teilweise blanker Hohn. Es reicht oft nur, um die Familie mit dem nötigsten zu versorgen.
An den Wochenenden sehe ich aber auch oft Schwarzfischer ihre Netze stellen. Die Wasserschutzpolizei ist dann selten besetzt oder gar nicht. Wenn du dann die örtliche Polizei anrufst hörst du, " wir sind nicht dafür zuständig"
Einmal habe ich aber erlebt, wie sie einen vor den Kadi gezogen hatten.
Fazit: 500 DM Strafe. Der lachte nur im Anschluß. Zahlte locker die Strafe und sagte dann nach meiner Nachfrage draußen, das er das in einem Vormittag locker an Lachsen und Mefos wieder drinne hat.
Hier kriege ich das kotzen!!!!!!!
Auch ich ärgere mich immer über Stellnetze, aber wie gesagt für die kleinen Fischer habe ich Verständniss, auch wenn sie oft die Netze weit vorne am Strand legen, sie wollen auch nur überlegen.
Die großen sollten besser kontrolliert werden und die Schwarz/ Wochenendfischer gejagt werden und mit hohen Strafen belegt werden. Vieleicht teilweise sogar mit Freiheitsstrafe.

Sven


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich auch was dieses ständige Überfischen immer noch soll. Die sch... Berufsfischer sind doch alle beknackt und merzen diese schöne Fischart noch komplett aus!
> Ich bin für 10 Jahre komplettes Fangverbot, am besten noch für immer! Wenn nicht bald was passiert kann man sich das Angeln an unserer Küste bald sparen! Was brauchen wir Netzfischer? Wer fisch essen will soll angeln gehen oder es bleiben lassen.



mit 37 noch so feurig wie ein Teenyluder - respect  #h


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Boardies,

nachdem ich nun seit fast 2 Jahren immer mal wieder als Gast bei Euch war, schon so manches mal gut abgelacht habe und mit dem einen oder anderen auch am Wasser schon mal einen ausgeschnackt habe war es nun mal an der Zeit mich zu registrieren.
Und da ich gestern mit dem BB in Weissenhaus war habe ich auch kurz etwas zu berichten.

Um 11.00 Uhr ins BB gesetzt und nach den ersten Flossenschlägen gemerkt, dass die verdammte Wathose mich jetzt im Stich läßt - Wassereinbruch am Allerwertesten.
Na super, das geht ja gut weiter, erst die Kopfschmerzen (warum bin ich auch immer der letzte auf Weihnachtsfeiern?)
und nun das. Egal, nun bin ich schon mal hier.
Nach 3-4 Würfen den ersten Biss, so dicht unter Land, könnte ´ne Mefo sein - YES die sitzt und ab geht die Post.
Ich bin immer wieder entzückt wieviel Power diese Silberlinge haben.
Nach einem wirklich hartem Drill liegt sie im Kescher, 48 cm und blitzeblank, wen interessiert jetzt noch ein nasser Hintern ...
Weiter raugepaddelt und schon der nächste Biss, schöner Dorsch um die 50 cm. So ging es dann auch die nächsten 2 Stunden.
Insgesamt 9 Dorsche zwischen 30 und 60cm wobei der 60iger auf die Springerfliege biss, obwohl schon einer unten am Blech hing !
Da kam die zarte Berkley schon fast an ihre Grenze ...
Sechs gute Dorsche, eine schöne Mefo und einen nassen Arsch - Was willste mehr ? > |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Ach ja, hoffen das ich hier alles richtig gemacht habe ...


PS: Bis auf den einen Dorsch haben alle anderen auf einen 21 Gramm Stripper (grün mit rotem Streifen) gebissen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal #h 
Waveman


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Waveman herzlich willkommen an Board.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Mefo.

Sven


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Super fang Waveman, 
das war ja ein erfolgreicher Tag.

Will ich mal hoffen das die morgen auch noch so gut beißen


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Da war der Waveman wohl auf der perfekten Welle... 
 |welcome: & Petri Heil

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi und |welcome:! Viel Spaß hier im Board. Das ist echt super.... gleich bei der Anmeldung die erste Fangmeldung. Dickes Petri zur Blanken!!!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Meinen herzlichen Skorpion.
Schön, das du jetzt deine 2. gefangen hast. Bei mir waren die ersten auch damals die schönsten. Obwohl auch heute noch, mich immer wieder der Freudentaumel packt.

Sven


----------



## symphy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

#h Moin zusammen ,
habe bis heute immer still mitfervolgt .
Aber wenn ich das hier so lese fängt es an zu jucken und das ganz gewaltig .
Werde auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen #6 

Geht ja doch schon was am Wasser !
Gruß Martin


----------



## symphy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand von euch morgen in Weißenhaus ?
Will morgen hin , vieleicht könnte man sich ja treffen dort .|kopfkrat 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

N´abend,

Zurück aus Hökholz bei Waabs:

Datum: 04.12.04
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash, Flipper und Wobbler 
Windrichtung : W 3-4, seitlich
Wasser : Mitteltrüb
Grund: Gemischt, teilweise lehmig
Wassertiefe : ??
Himmel / Wetter : Nebel, zeitweise etwas Nieselregen
Uhrzeit : 14:00-16:30 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 7° C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur : 6-8 °C
Fisch: 0
Sonstiges: Hatte die Strecke für mich alleine, was mir aber leider auch nichts gebracht hat  .


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Da dieser thread von Mefos handelt habe ich hier was zu berichten was ein anderer Angler den ich nicht persönlich kenne gester Abend beim Quappenangeln gefangen hat. Also er hat auf Tauwurm in einem mit der elbe verbundenen Abschnitt eine Meerforelle auf Tauwurm an der Grundangel gefangen. Bevor mir Counter-Striker und ein anderer Angler den wir heute gesehen haben es bestätigt hat hätte ich es nicht geglaubt. Das die so weit aufgestiegen ist ist schon erstaunlich. Sie war 50cm lang. Die hat sogar den Geestach- Stau überwunden.:m  Leider ist sie nicht mehr am leben weil man erst später mitgekriegt hat das das eine Mefo ist:c :c . Wird also keine kleinen mehr kriegen:c :c . Was sagt ihr dazu?|kopfkrat


----------



## symphy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo ,

war heute los in W H.
Bis auf die jemärlichen Dorsche war ein Aussteiger dabei schönes Tier .
Also auf in die nächste Rund , ach danke für eure Antworten .
Ist das hier auch so ein eingeschworener Verein???:q :q 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hi symphy,
ich denke mal alle Boardies sind eigentlich recht kontaktfreudig.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass in diesem Thread mehr über die Fänge gepostet wird, als über Verabredungen. Mache beim nächsten Mal doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf (rechtzeitig), dann wirst Du ganz sicherlich eine gewisse Resonanz auf Deine Frage bekommen.  #h


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

moin moin, alle zusammen. 
Hab am Samstag meine neue Shimano Beastmaster 330 MH mit Sänger Bionic eingefischt. Schöne Rute bin sehr zufrieden.


Datum: 04.12.04
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: Brassenhelge und Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash 
Windrichtung : W 3-4, seitlich
Wasser : klar
Grund: Sand, Steine und Krautbänke
Himmel / Wetter : Nebel, zeitweise etwas Nieselregen
Uhrzeit : 12:00-16:30 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 7° C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur : 6-8 °C
Fisch: Ich eine dünne braune ca. 50; Brassenhelge hatte kein Glück


@Drillmaschine: warst du an der nördlichen Spitze? wenn ja haben wir dich gesehn.

Datum: 05.12.04
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash 
Windrichtung : schräg auflandig
Wasser : klar
Grund: Sand und Krautbänke
Himmel / Wetter : Bewölkt
Uhrzeit : 11:00-14:30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 6-8 °C
Fisch: außer kalte Füße nix gewesen


----------



## Counter-Striker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Da dieser thread von Mefos handelt habe ich hier was zu berichten was ein anderer Angler den ich nicht persönlich kenne gester Abend beim Quappenangeln gefangen hat. Also er hat auf Tauwurm in einem mit der elbe verbundenen Abschnitt eine Meerforelle auf Tauwurm an der Grundangel gefangen. Bevor mir Counter-Striker und ein anderer Angler den wir heute gesehen haben es bestätigt hat hätte ich es nicht geglaubt. Das die so weit aufgestiegen ist ist schon erstaunlich. Sie war 50cm lang. Die hat sogar den Geestach- Stau überwunden.:m Leider ist sie nicht mehr am leben weil man erst später mitgekriegt hat das das eine Mefo ist:c :c . Wird also keine kleinen mehr kriegen:c :c . Was sagt ihr dazu?|kopfkrat


lool , ja ich kann es bestätigen:m  , es war tatsächlig eine Meerforelle in Magdeburg in einem Nebenarm der Elbe , wirklich sehr erstaunlich !!! Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig !


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ MW 1981

vom Parkplatz Hökholz bin ich nach rechts, also Richtung Waabs, gelaufen. Vorwiegend war ich im Bereich der Steinaufschüttungen.

Warst du bei dem Brandungsangler?? Bei Dämmerung war der allerdings schon verschwunden. Hätt mich mal interessiert, ob der Dorsche gefangen hätte.

Hattet ihr Dorsche?

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Waveman
Wilkommen hier on Board!!! #h 

@Broder 
Tja, ich bin halt der Wahnsinn :q  :q  :q 

@Scorpion
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem schönen Fisch. Mach weiter so #6


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Drillmaschine

Wir sind von Fischleger bis zur Spitze Hökholz gelaufen. 
Hatten keinen Brandungsangler gesehen, nur ein Watangler direkt an der Spitze. Dorsche hatten wir auch nicht.


----------



## theactor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

HI


Datum: 08.12.04
Wo: Als-Fjord/Dänemark
Wer: Michi und ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Spöket-Wobbler (div.)
Windrichtung : west um 2-3
Wasser : klar
Grund: Steinig mit Krautbänken
Himmel / Wetter : klar! Sonne!
Uhrzeit : 12:00-17:00 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 2-4 °C
Fisch: eine gefärbte Magerforelle um die 45 in der Dämmerung, 4 kleine Dorsche. Beißphase insgesamt ca. 20 Minuten.


----------



## 3Styler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 9. / 10. / 11.12.04
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Spöket-Wobbler 
Windrichtung : west/ südwest, meist nahezu windstill
Wasser : klar
Grund: im Flachen sandig, ab der Kante Leopardengrund
Himmel / Wetter : überwiegend diesig
Uhrzeit : jeweils etwa von 14:30-17:00 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 2-8  °C
Fisch: insgesamt 7 kleine Dorsche


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 11.12.04
Wo: Apenrade, Als
Wer: Jan und ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen / Fliegenfischen
Köder : diverse
Windrichtung : west um 3
Wasser : klar
Grund: leopardengrund
Himmel / Wetter : bedeckt
Uhrzeit : 07:30-17:30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 4-5 °C
Fisch: Jan hatte einen Aussteiger ansonsten absoluter Totentanz.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 12.12.04
Wo: Apenrade, Als
Wer: Jan, Kito und ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen / Fliegenfischen
Köder : diverse
Windrichtung : west um 1-2
Wasser : klar
Grund: leopardengrund
Himmel / Wetter : bedeckt, kurzzeitig sonnig
Uhrzeit : 07:30-17:30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 4-5 °C
Fisch: Einige gute Bisse auf Fliege, ein Dorsch und ein Aussteiger (kleine mefo). Ansonsten wieder Totentanz. -Schade eigentlich, wir hatten uns mehr versprochen.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@Findling
mach dir nichts draus. Dafür haben wir mal wieder vom Belly abgeräumt :m


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Findling
> mach dir nichts draus. Dafür haben wir mal wieder vom Belly abgeräumt :m



@Bondex
aber nur Dorsche wie ich Euch beiden Belly-Boat - Fetischisten kenne  |supergri , oder verheimlichst Du etwas?  ;+


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Wenn man´s gaaaanz genau nimmt hatten wir außerdem noch einen Flußaal, einige Mießmuscheln, diverse Krebse, Krabben und einige Sandaale, gut verpackt in Dorschmägen. Was silbernes war nicht dabei. Alles schön braun gefleckt, aber immer noch besser als Schneider


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Was silbernes war nicht dabei. Alles schön braun gefleckt, aber immer noch besser als Schneider



Ist das so??? Du weißt doch, ich würde 50 Dorsche gegen eine anständige Mefo eintauschen. Ist vielleicht unverständlich, aber wahr. Aber ich glaube wir sind ein bischen     |offtopic 
Melde mich demnächst nochmal wegen Fliegentüdeln.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Naja Mefos sind ja auch schöne Tiere. Sag mal bescheid was heute so alles ging...


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo! kennt jemand gute Stellen in der Flenburger Förde zum Watfischen ?
Oder ist das geheim?
Bis danne!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.12.04
Wo: WH nur eine Std. und danach Sierksdorf
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash, Wobbler 
Windrichtung : W 3-4, seitlich
Wasser : trüb
Grund: Gemischt, teilweise lehmig
Wassertiefe : 0,5 m - 2 m
Himmel / Wetter : sonnig
Uhrzeit : 11:00-12:00 Uhr WH 12:45-15:00 Uhr Sierksdorf
Wassertemperatur : 6° C 
Lufttemperatur : 5-7 °C
Wer: Freelander und ich
Fisch: WH nix, Sierksdorf ich einen Anfasser und eine Flunder 20 cm (released). Freelander nix 
Sonstiges: In WH trafen wir einen BellyBoatler. Er hatte eine ca. 65iger Blanke!!!! Fettes Ding!!!!! Dorsche keine.......


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.12.04
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Snap rot/schwarz 
Windrichtung : W 4-5 Böen 6, seitlich
Wasser : trüb
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wassertiefe : 1m - 3m
Himmel / Wetter : sonnig
Uhrzeit : 11:30-17:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 15:50 - 16:30 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 5° C 
Lufttemperatur : 3 °C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 3 Dorsche 45cm und eine Mefo 44cm kunterbunt (freut sich wieder über das kühle Nass zwischen den Kiemen
Sonstiges: Meine allererste bunte Mefo. Sah fast aus wie ne Bachforelle. Einfach nur zauberhaft.


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 19.12.04
Wo: Klevelücke
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Snaps rot/schwarz + grün/gelb, sowie rot/gelb/schwarzer Jig 
Windrichtung : W 4-5?, West
Wasser : trüb
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wassertiefe : 1m - 3m
Himmel / Wetter : sonnig
Uhrzeit : 14:00-17:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 15:0 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : kalt 
Lufttemperatur : kälter
Wer: ich
Fisch: Nüscht. Hatte auf rot/schwarz 3 Bisse, wovon einer in 10 Sekunden Drill mündete. Offensichtlich nicht richtig gehakt gekriegt. 

Ansonsten war kräftig Krautgang, jeder 3. Wurf war Suppengrün dran, und zwar die großen Büschel. Egel ob flach oder tief geführt. Außer mir waren noch im Laufe der Zeit 8 weitere Angler nicht erfolgreich (habe zumindest nichts gesehen). Einige waren wegen des Krauts auch schnell wieder weg...#c


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 18.12.04
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: Brassenhelge und Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash 
Windrichtung : W 2
Wasser : klar 
Grund: Steine und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : sonnig
Uhrzeit : 10:15-16:15 Uhr
Beißzeit: 11.30 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : kalt 
Fisch: Jeder eine blanke Mefo von 45 cm

Hier ist die Mefo von Brassenhelge


----------



## Gu.est

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

petri heil.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Tja dann gratuliere ich doch auch ganz herzlich zu dem Fang. Mit dem Wind hattet ihr es ja besser getroffen. Petri Heil auch weiterhin.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 27.12.04
Wo: WH
Wer: Freelander, Hendrik und ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash, Gladsaxx
Windrichtung : N 2
Wasser : trüb
Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : bedeckt
Uhrzeit : 9:15 -14:15 Uhr
Beißzeit: 10.00 Uhr - 13:30
Wassertemperatur : kalt 
Fisch: Freelander 2 Dorsche (63 und 47 cm), Henne leider nichts und ich eine Regenbogenforelle (Steelhead???) 56 cm und eine blanke Mefo 46
Besonderes: Freelander hatte eine gute Mefo im Drill. Sie nahm ordentlich Schnur, aber leider schlitzte sie aus. Ich hab auch noch eine kleine im Drill verloren.

Frage: Ist eine Regenbogenforelle in der Ostsee eine Steelhead????


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich noch mal eins.....


----------



## Gu.est

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist eine Regenbogenforelle in der Ostsee eine Steelhead????


ja #h


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Glückwunsch Dennis, das ist ja geil
Wem die fette Rainie wohl ausgebüxt ist ?


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri!!!  #6 
Mich dünkt,
dass sich die Heerschaaren aus Waabs jetzt nach Weißenwaabs verlagern werden...  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Dennis, das ist ja geil
> Wem die fette Rainie wohl ausgebüxt ist ?



Hast Du mir was zu erzählen Jörg????????


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Petri!!!  #6
> Mich dünkt,
> dass sich die Heerschaaren aus Waabs jetzt nach Weißenwaabs verlagern werden...  :q  :q  :q
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Heiko  |wavey:


Oder nach Dazenwaabs,bzw.Dahmeswaabs-Sierkswaabs :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> ja #h




Das gibt es ja gar nicht. ICH ...... ich hab ne Steelhead gefangen....... Ich werd ohnmächtig. Nie hab ich Glück gehabt und jetzt fang ich sowas???? HAMMER!!!!! #d


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nach Dazenwaabs,bzw.Dahmeswaabs-Sierkswaabs :q



Alles klar Jög jetzt weiß ich bescheid. Die ist dann aber ordentlich verreist die Hübsche....... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Petri!!!  #6
> Mich dünkt,
> dass sich die Heerschaaren aus Waabs jetzt nach Weißenwaabs verlagern werden...  :q  :q  :q
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Heiko  |wavey:



Das könnte sein. Ich wurde jetzt schon von 3 Leuten gefragt, wo genau usw. Du kennst das ja....... Ich hoffe nicht, dass es noch schlimmer in Weißenwaabs werden wird....... #6  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte sein. Ich wurde jetzt schon von 3 Leuten gefragt, wo genau usw. Du kennst das ja....... Ich hoffe nicht, dass es noch schlimmer in Weißenwaabs werden wird....... #6  :q  :q  :q



Selbst Schuld...    :q  :q  :q

10 Leute lesen hier gerade mit...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sollen sie doch AALLLLLEEEE dahin kommen. Ich freu mich.........  |muahah:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

|schild-gSo ist das nun mal wenn man den großen Bruder als Glücksschwein dabei  hat , der einen mitnimmt, zu den heiligen 4 Steinen in Weißenwaabs!|muahah: #r 

Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dran oder Hendrik!

Gückwunsch noch mal Alter!!!


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Oder ICH lieber Marc!:q 

Komme das nächste mal bestimmt auch mit!:g 


Gruss Björn


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Team Küstenjungs Ostholstein auf Steelheadjagd :q
Und ich muss arbeiten :c :c :c


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

@ Sylverpasi
Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang. Echt ein geiler Tag.
Na mal sehen, ob es morgen auch so gut klappt.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich werd schwach . Glückwunsch Dennis und wehe Du fährst nochmal los ohne mich dann kommen Wauwies und helfen Dir noch schneller in Wasser zu kommen und das von Malente aus  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MW1981

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri heil Ihr Glücklichen. Schöne Fische #r .

Ihr macht mir ja richtig Hoffnung für Donnerstag.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Petri Dennis!

Die Steelhead ist ja mächtig prall, goiler Fisch #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uli.str

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo Marc, hallo Dennis!
Habe gerade mit Hendrik gesprochen! 
!!!!! Ein dickes Petri von mir !!!!!
@ Dennis " Geile Steelhaed "
Gruß Uli


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Ich war gestern los zum Mefoangeln. Meine erste Trollingtour. :q 
Hammer sag ich da nur. :l 
Wir fingen 5 schöne Mefos und drei weitere verloren wir im Drill. Eine größere war dabei.
Ein Fangbericht und Fotos findet ihr auf meiner Homepage. #h 
>>> www.der-norden-angelt.de <<<
Ich glaube ich kann mich an das Trolling gewöhnen. :g 
Einige schöne Dorsche waren auch dabei.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Sven erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem grandiosen Ergebnis. Leider kann ich keine  Bilder und auch keinen Bericht auf deiner Seite finden.

Datum: 28.12.04
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Snap, Hansen Flash  rot/schwarz 
Windrichtung : S 5 seitlich
Wasser : leicht trüb bis klar
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wassertiefe : 1m - 3m
Himmel / Wetter : erst sonnig, später bedeckt
Uhrzeit : 10:30-13:30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wassertemperatur : 3° C 
Lufttemperatur : 0 °C
Wer: ich
Fisch: Leider keinen Zupfer. Es waren noch vier weitere Angler vor Ort, aber an Fischen habe ich auch bei Denen nichts gesehen.
Sonstiges: Leider mußten wieder zwei Boote in Wurfweite entlag der Küste fahren. Netze Standen auch wieder, die allerdings in gut 400 m Entfernung.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

schau mal unter Fangberichte oder nimm den Link hier
>> http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.12.04
Wo: Kieler Bucht (Bülk LT)
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Snaps, Gladsax Fiske rot/schwarz 
Windrichtung : SW 2 seitlich
Wasser : leicht trüb bis trüb
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wassertiefe : 1m - 3m
Himmel / Wetter :  sonnig, top Wetter
Uhrzeit : 9:00-11:30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 10:00
Wassertemperatur :5° C 
Lufttemperatur : -0,5 °C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 41er Mefo auf Snaps, schönes Wetter und gute Fischerei


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.12.04
Wer: Freelander, Hendrik und ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Hansen Flash, Gladsaxx
Windrichtung : N 
Wasser : trüb
Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : Sonne keine Wolken!!!!
Uhrzeit : 11:00 -14:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 11.00 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : kalt 
Fisch: Freelander nix, Henne nix und ich eine blanke Mefo 42 cm
Besonderes: Gleich beim ersten Wurf biss die Mefo auf HansenFlash!!!! Habe ich noch nie erlebt...... Hammergeil!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moin Moin ,
Glückwunsch Dennis , schon die zweite in kurzer Zeit , aber wie ich schon gestern gesagt habe und heute morgen am Telefon auch wieder : dafür ist Badetag in der Ostsee morgen  :q  und bei unser Tour morgen von Neustadt aus haste Schleppverbot  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hy .. wir waren am gestrigen Tag auch wieder draussen.
Das Wetter hat uns ja GottSeiDank nicht im Stich gelassen & wir konnten überhaupt raus. Allerdings blies der Wind aus S/SW .. & wir entschlossen uns daher etwas weiter heraus zu fahren. Wassertemperatur war 3,4°C, der Himmel teils wechselnd bewölkt, teils heiter.
Nach anfänglicher Flaute dann der erste Biss auf Sideplaner + grün/blau Apex. Allerdings nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen ... verdammt.
Die nächsten 2 Stunden vergnügten uns die Dorsche mehr oder weniger gut an den Downriggerruten. Die meisten bissen auf Northern King ebenfalls grün/blau, aber auch auf DDRFR's Farbe: Crawded.
Jedoch hatten wir es auf was Silberblankes abgesehen & waren nicht wirklich glücklich über die bissigen Dorsche.
Dann nach ca. 2 Stunden wieder ein Biss auf SP ... & dieser Fisch schien auch gut zu sitzen ... nahm nach kurzem Anhieb behende & sehr stramm ca. 100m Schnur ... nach geraumer Zeit im Drill  kam er auf ca. 20m vors Boot, schoss aus dem Wasser & verabschiedete sich auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Wenigstens hatten wir ihn gesehen .. eine stattliche Blanke von guten 10 Pfund.
Erfolgreicher Köder für diese war ein Apex in gelb/rot.
Leider konnten wir also nichts Blankes ins Boot heben ...
es war dennoch ein schöner Tag & die letzte Trollingtour dieses Jahr für mich.

Daher wünsche ich allen anderen Mefo- & Trollfischern & auch mir  :q  ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2005 & wunderschöne blanke Fische !  #h 

meridian​


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

meridian ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Erfolg 2005 beim angeln.
Schöner Bericht von dir.

Sven


----------



## Broder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Hallo meridian,
Was soll denn das Bonbonpapier im Rutenring - bringt das mehr Wurfweite? |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meridian,
> Was soll denn das Bonbonpapier im Rutenring - bringt das mehr Wurfweite? |wavey:


Hi Broder Du Mefogott #h
hast Du schon wieder Bonscher gelutscht :q ???
Denk dran zuviel ist ungesund


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Schöne Fangberichte @Nordangler und MeRiDiAn. die machen lust auf Meerforelle 
ich werde in den nächsten tagen auch endlich mal wieder an die küste...


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Moinsen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bin ja mal jespannt wer den "Mefofänge 2005" Thread mit der 1.Fangmeldung
eröffnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich werd´s leider nicht sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aaaaber in 9 Wochen bin ich auch am Start und kann mich hoffentlich auch mal hier eintragen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euch allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen los.......


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bin ja mal jespannt wer den "Mefofänge 2005" Thread mit der 1.Fangmeldung
> eröffnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich werd´s leider nicht sein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaber in 9 Wochen bin ich auch am Start und kann mich hoffentlich auch mal hier eintragen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euch allen einen guten Rutsch


Dann denkt daran für jeden monat einen Neuen Thread auf zu machen !
ÜBERSICHTLICHER !

"Mefofänge 2005 / Jan."
"Mefofänge 2005 / Feb."
"Mefo......."
.......
.......
 #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum : 31.12.04
Wer : Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Kinetic 
Windrichtung : NO
Wasser : leicht angetrübt
Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : Regen, Regen, Regen
Uhrzeit : 09:00 -12:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 09:45 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 5 Grad
Fisch: Mefo 44 cm

Eigentlich ein schöner Jahresausklang, wenn der Fisch nicht unter meinem persönlichen Schonmass gewesen wäre    . Leider hatte der Drilling den Fisch so verletzt, das ich Ihn abschlagen musste. Werde mir das Essen aber nichts desto Trotz schmecken lassen.

@ Findling .... ich habe Deinen Blick des Bedauerns wohl bemerkt   
und Dein Hund hätte am liebsten gleich den Fisch mitgenommen....
Ging noch was bei Dir ??


 #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum : 31.12.04
Wer : Ich
Wo:Kieler Bucht (Bülk LT)
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Gladsax Fiske 
Windrichtung : NO
Wasser : leicht angetrübt
Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : Regen
Uhrzeit : 11:00 -12:00 Uhr
Beißzeit:11:10 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : 5 Grad
Fisch: Mefo 48 cm#6 ,wohlgenährter Fisch

Guter Jahresabschluß bei sch... Wetter


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum : Sylvester '04
Wer : Ich
Angelmethode : Fliegenfischen
Köder : Polar Magnus, Julitrea etc.
Windrichtung : NO
Wasser : leicht angetrübt
Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
Himmel / Wetter : Sprühregen
Uhrzeit : 11:00 - 15:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 13:30 Uhr
Wassertemperatur : ca. 5 Grad
Fisch: einen deutlichen Anfasser auf PM. Ansonsten nix aber herrlich ruhig war es dort heute.   

@Dorschdiggler
also bist Du es doch gewesen.    Ich habe leider kein sonderlich gutes Gedächnis für Gesichter.  |uhoh: Wollte Dich natürlich nicht schräge angucken -war nur etwas in Gedanken ( |kopfkrat  Ist er es, oder ist er es nicht?  |kopfkrat )
 #h 

@all
FEIERT ORDENTLICH!!!!


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

Datum:31.12.04
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Gladsax 16 gr. Pink & Springerfliege 
Wassertiefe: 1,30 - 5 m
Wassertrübung: uferbereich trüb, im tieferen klar 
Wind: anfangs NW, nachmittags N - NO schräg auflandig 6 - 19 Km/h
Lufttemp.: 5 Grad 
Luftdruck: 1017.0 - 1018.0 hPa
Strömung: leicht - mäßig
Himmel: bedeckt
Angelzeit: 12.00 - 16.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca. 15 Uhr
Wasserstand: + 50 cm steigend
Wassertemp: vollzirkulat. 5,2 Grad 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: zwei 40er grönländer bissen hintereinander und belehrten mich eines starken drills !!! nun schwimmen sie wieder  :q  :q  :q 

ich wünsche allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues jahr, tight lines und schöne silberbarren  :q  :q  :q 

mfg

haeck


----------



## RalfAlbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 29.12.04
> Wer: Freelander, Hendrik und ich
> Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
> Köder : Hansen Flash, Gladsaxx
> Windrichtung : N
> Wasser : trüb
> Grund: Steine mit Kraut und Sand
> Himmel / Wetter : Sonne keine Wolken!!!!
> Uhrzeit : 11:00 -14:00 Uhr
> Beißzeit: 11.00 Uhr
> Wassertemperatur : kalt
> Fisch: Freelander nix, Henne nix und ich eine blanke Mefo 42 cm
> Besonderes: Gleich beim ersten Wurf biss die Mefo auf HansenFlash!!!! Habe ich noch nie erlebt...... Hammergeil!!!!


Da war ich wohl am gleichen Strand, da waren jedenfalls 3 Jungs mit einem Fisch beim ersten Wurf.
Ich hatte gegen 13:30 eine große Gefärbte dran und mit Mühe und Not wieder in Wasser bekommen. Zum Dank biss dann eine halbe Stunde später eine 45er blitzeblank und beim Nachhausegehen kurz vorm Parkplatz um 15:30 ein 51 er Dorsch. Alle drei auf einen 12 gr Gladsax grün-silber. Da hat sich die neue leichte Rute doch gelohnt, soviel Fisch hatte ich vorher nicht bei 10-12 Versuchen an der Küste...! 

Ralf


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*



			
				RalfAlbers schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ich wohl am gleichen Strand, da waren jedenfalls 3 Jungs mit einem Fisch beim ersten Wurf.
> Ich hatte gegen 13:30 eine große Gefärbte dran und mit Mühe und Not wieder in Wasser bekommen. Zum Dank biss dann eine halbe Stunde später eine 45er blitzeblank und beim Nachhausegehen kurz vorm Parkplatz um 15:30 ein 51 er Dorsch. Alle drei auf einen 12 gr Gladsax grün-silber. Da hat sich die neue leichte Rute doch gelohnt, soviel Fisch hatte ich vorher nicht bei 10-12 Versuchen an der Küste...!
> 
> Ralf



Hey Ralf. Das war ich mit dem Fisch. Bist Du derjenige gewesen, der zu uns an die Spitze gekommen ist????


----------



## MeFoschreck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004*

boh is das ein geiler fisch fängt man ja nicht jeden tag son Teil ne würde nur mal gerne so ein kontakt mit som sisch haben kann mir noch einer paar gute stellen auf rügen sagen?


----------

